# Wen stört das Event noch?



## Caskaja (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt. 
Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.

Nun haben wir uns bewusst für einen PVE Server entschieden, da wir vorher immer nur auf PVP Server waren und es langsam nervte immer gegankt zu werden. Eben bin ich mit meinem Char (Level 24) online gekommen. Der stand im Gasthaus von Darkshire. Das erst was passierte.. ich war nicht ganz ingame, ich hatte aggro von mehr als 3-4 Ghule die mich mal eben zum Ghul machten. Nachdem ich dann eben als Ghul in Darkshire stand, und gewartet habe bis ich tot bin.. stand ich am friedhof und lief zu meiner leiche (Schon etwas generft). Wiederbelebt und direkt Aggro von mehreren Ghule. Bin aus Darkshire rausgelaufen, aber die Ghule folgten mir durch halb Düsterwald. Queste abholen in Darkshire war nicht möglich da entweder 1. Die Questgeber tot waren oder 2. Soviele Ghule da rumstanden das man nicht dran kam. Übrigends Klasse das Totenkopf Ghule mit >6k Life in einem Low Level gebiet stehen. Als ich zum Greifenmeister wollte, war der NICHT da... tot. Beim Warten habe ich weider aufmerksamkeit von vielen Ghulen auf mich gezogen die ich teilweise erst los wurde als sie tot umfielen.

Also MICH nervt dieses event nur. Da ich immoment nichts anderes machen kann als Questen, und dies NICHT möglich ist. Weiss ich nicht was ich in WoW noch tun soll.


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es toll. 

1. Weil ich leider noch nicht beim BC-Event dabei war,
2. Weil dadurch wieder Story in WoW kommt ( Wie auf der BlizzCon ja angekündigt wurde, sollen wir einen Grund haben nach Northend aufzubrechen)
3. Als 70er hab ich außer Daylies sowieso nichts zu tun.
4. Es macht spaß. Es ist eine abwechslung. Genau wie die Schlotternächte auch!


Edit.: Wer also ein Problem mit Events (egal welcher art hat) sollte vielleicht besser kein Online- !Rollenspiel! spielen und wäre mit einem Singleplayer besser aufgehoben)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

meine güte, da macht sich blizz mal wieder so was (und ich finde das event bisher nice...) und dann wird sofort rumgeheult.. >.<


----------



## Ekkiman (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:

Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben. 
Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab. 
Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)


----------



## Ancoron (Nethersturm) (25. Oktober 2008)

hmm ... WoW ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel ... und da gehört sowas dazu ... also "nein, der Event nerft nicht" :-)


----------



## Caskaja (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab ja nichts gegen das Event an sich... aber jeder der sowas schreibt soll mal auf einen neuen Realm gehen und dort einen neuen char anfangen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Spass er die nächsten 3 Wochen haben wird wenn er nicht Leveln kann/Questen kann und damit quasi die ganze zeit in SW rumstehen muss.


----------



## DreiHaare (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist einfach geil, durch und durch mehr als spaßig. Ich liebe diese Art der Abwechslung.
Macht Blizz nichts, wird gemeckert.
Machen sie was, wird auch gemeckert.

Ich empfehle eine Auszeit, wenn es einen stört.


----------



## Focht (25. Oktober 2008)

also ich find das event nice..
wenn du in einem gebiet angegriffen wirst, wieso gehst du dann nicht in ein anderes gebiet zum questen?


----------



## Sliverslash (25. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein gott leute in 3 wochen ist das vorbei und nur zum sagen MIMIMI echt das isen Event und blizzard lässt sich sowas coole einfallen und die meisten heulen wieder rum ( z.B. Paladine) wenns euch stört höhrt auf mit WOW wegen 3 wochen Event *lach* xD


----------



## DreiHaare (25. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hab ja nichts gegen das Event an sich... aber jeder der sowas schreibt soll mal auf einen neuen Realm gehen und dort einen neuen char anfangen.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Spass er die nächsten 3 Wochen haben wird wenn er nicht Leveln kann/Questen kann und damit quasi die ganze zeit in SW rumstehen muss.



Erzähle mir doch bitte jetzt nicht, du seiest neu hier bei WoW.
Spiele einen deiner Siebziger und gut.


----------



## timmo666 (25. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll.
> 
> 1. Weil ich leider noch nicht beim BC-Event dabei war,
> 2. Weil dadurch wieder Story in WoW kommt ( Wie auf der BlizzCon ja angekündigt wurde, sollen wir einen Grund haben nach Northend aufzubrechen)
> ...



Jupp, geb ich dir voll recht... macht ziemlich viel spaß.. und da heute ab 20 uhr die geisel angegriffen hat und ihre nekropolen entsandte, fand ich´s noch interessanter.. vorallem, die anfriffe zurück zuschlagen..
indem man in die angegriffenen gebiete fleigt und die geisel kloppen geht!...

is mal was anders und vorallem wenn horde und alli auf einer seite kämpfen!


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

ich finds toll, dass endlich mal alle einbezogen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caskaja (25. Oktober 2008)

Die 70er sind auf einem anderen Account. Wir wollten beide komplett neu anfangen.. ohne das wir uns gegenseitig helfen..


----------



## Cloze (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. Oktober 2008)

ECHT EJ !!!!!! der wie vielte MIMIMI THREAD isses jezz schon wääähh die ghule sind böse ich kann nicht mehr schlafen ;_; schon soo schlimm das meine mami mir nicht mehr erlaubt bei ihr zu schlafne wäääh ejj 
Als ob es jezz für immer so is .. macht das beste drauß issen sau lustiges event lebt damit und hört auf threads zu erstellen


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Die 70er sind auf einem anderen Account. Wir wollten beide komplett neu anfangen.. ohne das wir uns gegenseitig helfen..




Das ist aber ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines mmorpg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zusammen spielen und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)




Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

MIch stört das Event kaum (außer jemand macht die Auktionatoren zu Ghuls ><). Es ist einfach klasse (neuer Boss in Kara, neue Set sachen!).
Es macht einfach ne menge Spaß.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (25. Oktober 2008)

Also wirklich so ein dämliches geheule hab ich ja selten erlebt. Spiel erstmal Warcraft 3 + Addon, damit du überhaupt mal kapierst was du da zockst und dann denk mal über den Begriff "Rollenspiel" nach!

Da macht sich Blizzard mal die mühe das ganze etwas interessant zu machen und sofort heulen wieder welche rum. Wenns euch nicht passt dann spielt offlinespiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich find das Event super.


----------



## Scred (25. Oktober 2008)

das geht vorbei ausserdem is es eine spitzen einstimmeung für wotlk und nich einfach gebiet da hingehen ohne grund
das event geht vorbei und omg reggt euch ab lvl geht noch richtig gut bis auf og und xr
ahhh und als letzten tipp versteck dich in einer instanz da kommt niemand hin


----------



## Caskaja (25. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.



War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..

Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.

Ich stelle ja auch keinen CS Server online wo man nur 1 Fraktion joinen kann und die andere Fraktion aus Bots besteht die alle waffen haben und 10x soviel HP. Da könnt ich ja auch sagen "Tja.. ihr bezahlt ja nicht für den Spass, sondern nur das ihr das Spiel spielen dürft" bullshit


----------



## redhuman (25. Oktober 2008)

das event ist totaler bullshit........ich weiß ja echt nicht was daran cool oder lustig ist......klar 1x machts sicher fun aber wenn man mitbekommt wie permanent die PvP NPC´s vergiftet werden is doch echt nervig..........blizzard soll bloß das fuck event ausmachen......


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

sterben ist teil der spielmachanik, also spielst du *augenroll* /sarkasmus off


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
> Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..
> 
> Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.
> ...



Also ich muss sagen, seit das Event los ging, wurde ich erst einmal ( 1x ) angegriffen. Egal ob ich jemanden in Xr half oder sonst wo. Wie du das schilderst, müssen ja alle auf deinem Server Untot sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2008)

Nur am heulen euch kann man es echt nie recht machen ... vote4 server runterfahren und dann sehn wir mal wie 900% der Com sich bei blizz einschleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (25. Oktober 2008)

Das wohl beste Event seit Release und was macht ihr? Rumheulen...
Es ist ein verdammtes Fantasy Spiel... Wenn ihr keine Story wollt dann spielt Pong... oder schaut euch einen Uwe Boll Film an...


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Event is geil... Solche Events machen WoW aus!

wer was gegen das event hatt, solte keine Rollenspiele spielen

Also, trollt euch !

PS: GEHIRNE.... Bläh!


----------



## Caskaja (25. Oktober 2008)

Also nochmal.. ich glaube hier verstehen einige nicht worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.

Ich finde SUPER das Blizzard events veranstaltet... Habe auch selber gerne an Events teilgenommen.. egal ob AQ, Naxx, BC oder sowas.. nur habe ich da immer entscheiden können ob ich teilnehmen will oder nicht. Nur immoment habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich mich nicht dagegen wehren kann. Und das ist es was mich am meisten stört. ich habe nichts dagegen wenn das Event läuft, aber bitte soll es meinen Spielfluss nicht unterbinden. Queste sollen machbar/Abgebbar sein, Greifenmeister sollen da sein.. soll ich ewig laufen/warten? und die Ghule sollen mich nur angreifen wenn ich es will und nicht durchgehend. Sonst kann ich ja auch wieder auf einen PVP Realm..


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

nene du verstehst  nicht^^

das ist ein WORLDevent, und der sinn ist es, dass die ganze welt betroffen ist und wie sollte die ganze welt betroffen sein, wenn sich jemand entscheiden kann mitzumachen oder nicht? die untot überennen die welt aber manche sagen, mh keine lust?

das wär dann ja total sinnfrei
dann bräuchte man es ja nicht machen


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (25. Oktober 2008)

WoW ist und bleibt ein RPG! 
Versetz dich in einen deienr Chars, ein Ghul kommt auf dich zu und du sagst "Ich bitte dich, ehrenwerter Ghul, lasse mich in Frieden, da ich einige wichtige Aufgaben zu erledigen habe!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird dieser dich in Ruhe lassen? NEIN! Find dich damit ab, dass es eben Krieg zwischen der Geißel und Der Horde/Allianz gibt! Oder mach Pause, bis das Event vorbei ist, allerdings erlebst du einen wichtigen Teil eines RPGs nicht mit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber jedem das seine! Die Krankheit kannst du entfernen lassen, musst also nicht Ghul werden.

Ich finde die Idee super, und ich hoffe, dass das Ende des Events ein super Übergang wird! Aber auch so macht mir es schon unheimlich Spass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (25. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also nochmal.. ich glaube hier verstehen einige nicht worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.
> 
> Ich finde SUPER das Blizzard events veranstaltet... Habe auch selber gerne an Events teilgenommen.. egal ob AQ, Naxx, BC oder sowas.. nur habe ich da immer entscheiden können ob ich teilnehmen will oder nicht. Nur immoment habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich mich nicht dagegen wehren kann. Und das ist es was mich am meisten stört. ich habe nichts dagegen wenn das Event läuft, aber bitte soll es meinen Spielfluss nicht unterbinden. Queste sollen machbar/Abgebbar sein, Greifenmeister sollen da sein.. soll ich ewig laufen/warten? und die Ghule sollen mich nur angreifen wenn ich es will und nicht durchgehend. Sonst kann ich ja auch wieder auf einen PVP Realm..


Ich glaube du verstehst den Sinn des Events nicht... Es ist eine Seuche. Die ganze Welt ist bedroht. Arthas greift an.
Und du willst einfach ein Ganzkörperkondom haben, welches dich davor schützt oder was?


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur eins!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitepro (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, da macht sich blizz mal wieder so was (und ich finde das event bisher nice...) und dann wird sofort rumgeheult.. >.<



/sign

Das kotzt mich auch an.


----------



## Jurok (25. Oktober 2008)

Mhm also wenn ich nichts von dem Event wissen will krieg ich davon kaum was mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und wenns beim Leveln stört würd ich sagen PECH ... das Event ist für den Endcontent weils Wrath einleitet ... wer erst angefangen hat bestraft das Leben obwohl du der erste bist der bei sowas Probleme hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem das ziemlich cool ist. Das Event ist mal was ganz neues und lief auch ziemlich fehlerfrei was auch mal nicht schlecht ist.

Naja und da es eh immer nur soetwas geben wird zu jedem neuen Add On kannst dich ja freuen darauf das sowas erst wieder in 1-2 Jahren kommen wird zum neuen Add On  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2008)

Mir gehts langsam auch auf die Nerven.
Aber aus anderen Gründen.

100G Reppkosten (nur Heute).
Und dann versucht man mal die Eventquests (Necropolen etc.)
nur um Festzustellen, dass Man die nicht angreifen kann, (alle Grün), wohl aber angegriffen wird.
(Nochmal 50G Reppkosten).

Tollen Event, schade das ich nicht Mitspielen darf.

(Ne mal ernsthaft.. wieso sind die alle Grün, war in den Pessis, und hab die quests alle angenommen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich find Blizzard hat sich mal echt übertroffen, das beste Event wie ich finde. Ist auch richtig lustig, wir ham uns mit 40 Leuten im Ragefire gesammelt, glaub waren sogar noch mehr welche nicht im Raid waren dabei und waren dann so nett und haben die Leute aus dem AH, die Bankiere und die Schlachtfeldmeister knapp 30 min lang belagert, dann hats uns erwischt als glaub 5 oder 6 Wachen kamen und uns niedergemetzelt hatten. Aber das war richtig lustig. Sollte es öfters geben, vielleicht wieder beim öffnen der Eiskronezitadelle.


----------



## Traklar (25. Oktober 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Mir gehts langsam auch auf die Nerven.
> Aber aus anderen Gründen.
> 
> 100G Reppkosten (nur Heute).
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du Repkosten bekommst, wenn ich sterb durch nen Zombie, oder als Zombie von Spieler/Wache bekomm ich keinen Abzug. Und wieso die Mobs grün sind kann ich auch nicht sagen, GM fragen, oder du hast es dir nur ausgedacht.


----------



## Lisutari (25. Oktober 2008)

Was ist so schlimm Am Event, In instanzen ist es nicht und im BG/in der Arena auch nicht. Also kannst du was auch immer du machst ungestöhrt weiterführen.
Beim Questen OK, da könnte es ein bisschen dramatisch werden.


----------



## Phash (25. Oktober 2008)

www.anderes-spiel.de

versuchs da mal

wo is das Problem? einfach nicht wow.exe anklicken oder launcher.exe, statt es doch zu starten und zu weinen

blizz fragt dich nich was du spielen willst, blizz erstellt content, und du kannst ihn dir reinziehen oder es bleiben lassen 
wenn du mit der Leistung nicht einverstanden bist: ciao

ansonsten: events rocken! Ich find Abwechslung cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öfter mal was neues, und als Zombie durch die Gegend wackeln is schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (25. Oktober 2008)

spitze einstellung zu wotlk...ihr wollt mich veraschen oder

also heißt es das ich in wotlk die ganze zeit nur guhle kolppen darf oder wie. IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


also alles in allem 

SCHEIß EVENT

schlimmste event in ganz WoW


----------



## Phash (25. Oktober 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst den Sinn des Events nicht... Es ist eine Seuche. Die ganze Welt ist bedroht. Arthas greift an.
> Und du willst einfach ein Ganzkörperkondom haben, welches dich davor schützt oder was?



play pala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst einloggen, 12 sekunden blase anmachen, ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 minuten warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol, in wotlk wirds ein wenig mehr geben als nur ghule kloppen *g*
lol, sorry, hier rennen einige Zombies rum, die noch nicht recht viel Hirn gefunden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (25. Oktober 2008)

ich find das event klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (25. Oktober 2008)

Es muss doch mal klar werden, das Krieg zwischen der Geißel und der Allianz/Horde herscht^^
Was für einen Grund sollte es für diese Fraktionen geben nach Northend zu reisen wenn sie sich vorher kein blaues Auge holen.
Zu dem "abschotten" von dem event fällt mir nur ein zitat von Carl Sandburg ein: "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin"

und ein weiteres Zitat von Heraklit: "der Krieg ist der Vater aller Dinge, aller Dinge König"

denn es muss ja auch motivation bestehen, der Geißel in Northend richtig einen zu verpassen...

mfg Focht


----------



## jase03 (25. Oktober 2008)

das event bereitet nur auf wotlk vor. weil naxxramas doch jetzt in nordrend sein zu hause hat . hab ich das richtig verstanden?

solche umfragen finde ich nervend!

und so unreife kommentare wie der von blutdürster.

Ich finde sogar es sollte mehr solcher events geben. Endlich mal Abwechslung im grauen wow alltag


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

zombie fressen hirn, aber zombie halten diese ungerechtigkeit nicht aus^^



> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du Repkosten bekommst, wenn ich sterb durch nen Zombie, oder als Zombie von Spieler/Wache bekomm ich keinen Abzug. Und wieso die Mobs grün sind kann ich auch nicht sagen, GM fragen, oder du hast es dir nur ausgedacht.


so kommt mir auch langsam einiges vor^^



> spitze einstellung zu wotlk...ihr wollt mich veraschen oder
> 
> also heißt es das ich in wotlk die ganze zeit nur guhle kolppen darf oder wie. IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



^^was hattest denn so an events noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber JA in wotlk kann man nur ghule kloppen. für suveräne leute wie dich natürlich nicht zu denken, also lass ma lieber im regal


----------



## Kurta (25. Oktober 2008)

Finde es eigentlich eine sehr geile idee von Blizz mit so einem Event WOTLK einzuleiten. Und alle die rumheulen , wie würdet  ihr euch denn ein Event zu dem bevorstehenden Patch vorstellen????? 
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Albador! (25. Oktober 2008)

ich find das event toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... is ma was andres und man kann auch als low lvl char drann teilnehmen


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du Repkosten bekommst, wenn ich sterb durch nen Zombie, oder als Zombie von Spieler/Wache bekomm ich keinen Abzug. Und wieso die Mobs grün sind kann ich auch nicht sagen, GM fragen, oder du hast es dir nur ausgedacht.



Ok, Spiel beendet, neu gestartet, aha jetzt auf EINMAL darf ich sie Angreifen.
So, kaum mach ich dass, ist natürlich mal wieder ALLES BESIEGT.

Super, Geil... (*Schlägt gerade wie ein Geisteskranker auf seine Tastatur ein*).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

verdammt Geil, jetzt hab ich die Quests, und kann sie nicht erledigen man ey...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso... und ich verliere jedesmal wenn mich ein Zombie killt (Kaffee holen oder so) 10 Haltbarket.. (macht 5-6 G Repkosten, bin zum Glück Stoffi)
aber die Knete geht von meinem Flugmount ab.. was ich aus "GENAU DIESEM" Grund immernoch nicht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausgedacht, ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (26. Oktober 2008)

Dugobalosch schrieb:


> Ich halte mich in der Regel bei solchen Sachen vollkommen raus, aber nun reichts...........
> 
> DIESES SPIEL IST ZWAR VORTEILHAFT für arme kleine Kinder die nicht von ihren Eltern geliebt werden, Arbeitslosen, Hartz 4 Empfängern oder faulen Studenten ABER es gibt auch Leute die kommen abends von der Arbeit und wollen Spaß.
> 
> ...



wie bitte ich habe spass in wow nur bei dem event net     ach und habe T6


----------



## Taoru (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> wie bitte ich habe spass in wow nur bei dem event net     ach und habe T6


Joa und 30 Cm Unbuffed + IQ von 200. Nicht wahr?


----------



## OnkelPle (26. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Herren man kann sich auch anstellen. Wenns dir nich passt das son Event stattfindet, wo 80% der Leute Spaß dran haben, dann mach den PC aus und Spiel so lange was anderes. Ich find die Idee super das jeder was davon hat (har har >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und viele andere auch! Es ist nunmal so, das sich was großes ankündigt und da muss eben ein großes Event her!

Ich seh es schon kommen, als nächstes baut Blizz wegen euch einen Button ein: "Spaß ausblenden!"


----------



## Blutdürster (26. Oktober 2008)

sollen sie dann ganzt du ihn beutzen


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

???was


----------



## OnkelPle (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> sollen sie dann ganzt du ihn beutzen




Bitte - ähm was? XD


----------



## FlamingAce (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja gibt es ein Event Meckern die Leute ...

Gibt es Kein Event Meckern die Leute ... irgendwas stimmt nicht -_-

achja Mimimimimi


----------



## OnkelPle (26. Oktober 2008)

Es wird über alles gemeckert, eben genau das macht das Spiel zu einem schlechteren. Erst wird gemeckert das es keine Epics gibt für alle, dann kann man Epics bekommen gegen Ehre, dann isses auch scheiße! Dann wirds wieder rausgenommen und wieder gehts los... Mimimi...

Jetzt kommt ein Event, was einen einstimmen soll auf das "Unheil" was kommt und was is? Mimimi ich werde immer gehauen, mimimi... Und fast immer sind es die, die ab und an gern schonmal die kleinen Chars der anderen Fraktion plätten wenn die mit PvP rumlaufen! Oder eben diese Art Spieler, denen man noch nie im Leben was recht machen konnte. Einfach mal die Fr...e halten und ein paar tage den Ar... zusammenkneifen und gut is! Das geht wieder vorbei und wenns euch so missfällt, dann macht für die Zeit mehr im RL, n Studium oder so...


----------



## OnkelPle (26. Oktober 2008)

Es wird über alles gemeckert, eben genau das macht das Spiel zu einem schlechteren. Erst wird gemeckert das es keine Epics gibt für alle, dann kann man Epics bekommen gegen Ehre, dann isses auch scheiße! Dann wirds wieder rausgenommen und wieder gehts los... Mimimi...

Jetzt kommt ein Event, was einen einstimmen soll auf das "Unheil" was kommt und was is? Mimimi ich werde immer gehauen, mimimi... Und fast immer sind es die, die ab und an gern schonmal die kleinen Chars der anderen Fraktion plätten wenn die mit PvP rumlaufen! Oder eben diese Art Spieler, denen man noch nie im Leben was recht machen konnte. Einfach mal die Fr...e halten und ein paar tage den Ar... zusammenkneifen und gut is! Das geht wieder vorbei und wenns euch so missfällt, dann macht für die Zeit mehr im RL, n Studium oder so...


----------



## Kuya (26. Oktober 2008)

So hab jetzt für "Nervend" gevotet... weil ich nicht mitspielen darf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin verseucht und benutze Gottesschild = Ich werde zum Zombie.
Also bitte.. einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

so wie das geheule hier


----------



## Kuya (26. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange ich jetzt "Warten" muss, bis die Scheiße mal Resettet wird, damit ich auch endlich die Geißel bekämpfen darf..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (26. Oktober 2008)

@TE: Tja, so ist das Leben nun mal. Oft ist es halt so, das man sich bemüht, der Masse gerecht zu werden. Da fallen natürlich die wenigen unter den Tisch. 

Aber: Wär es dir lieber, Blizz würde gar nichts machen, um das Add-On anzuschieben?
Und seit heute Abend ist ja auch der Kara-Boss aktiviert worden, die Nekropolen fleigen über Azeroth und man kann nun jeden Tag auch etwas anderes machen als "Dawn of the Dead" nachzuspielen.

Mir gefällt das Event, ich hab sofort Mirkblut in den Staub getreten, Fledermaus abgestaubt und mich gefreut. Ok, die Nekropolen waren natürlich in der Zeit schon down (Anub' hat ca. 30 min. gebraucht, dann waren alle weg), aber die kommen ja wieder.

Weiter so, Blizz, ich freu mich auf die Steigerung...


----------



## Kuya (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich kanns einfach nicht glauben... wieso wieder nur mich der Bug trifft, dass ich die net angreifen kann, und sonst alle ihren Spaß haben dürfen..
immer ich *heul*


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.



Soviele nun auch wieder nicht, denn Du zeigst, das Du ein ziemlicher noob bist. Woher ich das weiß? Nun, das war alles schon mal da (nämlich als Naxx auftauchte) und wenn Du nun gesagt hättest, hey, Blizz recyclet ja alles, hätte ich Dich für einen Veteranen gehalten. Aber hier den Veteranen raushängen zu lassen, aber nur ein Noob zu sein, das nervt - den Event nämlich kann man sauber ignorieren, wenn man das möchte.

Ich möchte das nicht, finde ihn saustark und freue mich, das er wieder da ist, zumal er jetzt so richtig gut paßt.


----------



## Ellrock (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...




Das ist doch eher was fürs Tagebuch oder für den Therapeuten. 

Was soll der Thread hier bringen.. Es ist ein Spiel und man sollte dankbar sein,  dass Blizzard Word-Events entwirft. Ist ja nicht so - dass das nur ne Stunde Arbeit ist,.


----------



## DaScAn (26. Oktober 2008)

Blizz sagte. "Wir wollen das JEDER einen Grund hat nach Nordend zu gehen!" und mit diesem Event erreichen sie das. Ganz einfach.
Ich finds megahammerobergeil.

Weiter so Blizz. Bitte Noch mehr davon und viel Intensiver


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich findes das Event gut,sowie es ist.Außer die dropprate von dem Mount könnte höher sein xD


----------



## Healguard (26. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Level ??- Ghule da hingekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise haben die Guhle im Gebiet genau das gleiche Level wie die Npcs aus denen die entstehen, abgerundet auf den nächsten 10er. Und die Npcs im Dämmerwald sind bestimmt nicht Level ?? für dort Levelnde Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Ja.. ich mach MIMIMIMIMI
> 
> Ne WoW pause? Ha ha.. ich habe gerade ne 6 Monatige Pause hinter mir und nun bezahlt um wieder ne pause zu machen?
> Witzbold!




Argh...direkt beim 2. Post den 13 Euro Joker gezogen!


----------



## Diablo2k7 (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab mit mein twinks keine probleme wenn ich gruule sehe lauf ich schnell weg bevor die mich erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten wie die anderen sagen, nehmt dran teil oder lasst es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (26. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Level ??- Ghule da hingekommen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat dann wohl n 70er seine Seuche ablaufen lassen^^ Mach ich in Brill gerne...


----------



## Teddymurloc (26. Oktober 2008)

das event is gail!!!
mich regt aber auf das hier welche meinen es nervt seid froh das blizz überhaupt sowas macht euch kann mans einfach nich recht machen
hört auf zu zoggen wenns euch nich passt zoggt nen anderes spiel juckt eh keinen -.-*


----------



## Ellrock (26. Oktober 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Es wird über alles gemeckert, eben genau das macht das Spiel zu einem schlechteren. Erst wird gemeckert das es keine Epics gibt für alle, dann kann man Epics bekommen gegen Ehre, dann isses auch scheiße! Dann wirds wieder rausgenommen und wieder gehts los... Mimimi...
> 
> Jetzt kommt ein Event, was einen einstimmen soll auf das "Unheil" was kommt und was is? Mimimi ich werde immer gehauen, mimimi... Und fast immer sind es die, die ab und an gern schonmal die kleinen Chars der anderen Fraktion plätten wenn die mit PvP rumlaufen! Oder eben diese Art Spieler, denen man noch nie im Leben was recht machen konnte. Einfach mal die Fr...e halten und ein paar tage den Ar... zusammenkneifen und gut is! Das geht wieder vorbei und wenns euch so missfällt, dann macht für die Zeit mehr im RL, n Studium oder so...




Du meinst wohl eher, dass das die Community zu einer Schlechten macht. Auf dem richtigen Server mit den richtigen Leuten macht es immer noch Spaß. Das Spiel ist so wie es ist und sicher nicht schlechter geworden. Es hat sich nur verändert und Leute finden es gut und Leute finden es schlecht.


----------



## Nimophelio (26. Oktober 2008)

Denk 2mal nach bevor du was schreibst.
Wenn die Chinesen/Inder/was-weiss-ich-wer Deutschland besetzen würd könntest du genausowenig entscheiden:
"Ne ich will jetzt net sterben!"
Also entweder verteidigst du das Land in dem du lebst, Azeroth, oder hörst auf zu spielen!


----------



## Kuya (26. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu, Die Necropolen sind wieder da.. jetzt darf ich endlich der Geißel in den Untoten Hintern treten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (26. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist der TE ein Noob. Sonst würd er wissen, dass nachdem AQ aufgegangen ist, auch grosse Teile der Welt durch die Silithiden belagert waren und man z.B. in Tanaris und Feralas gar nicht questen konnte weil die Mobs die Flugpunkte besetzten und Level 60 waren und oft Elite.
Aber was sind schon die 30 Spacken, die sich hier beschweren, gegen die Hunderttausende denen es Spass macht?
Und wer hat gesagt, euch muss das Spiel Spass machen? Stand das im Handbuch? Dem einen machts Spass und dem anderen nicht. Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Ich mag zum Beispiel keinen Fussball. Aber meinst du, die würden das endlich mal sein lassen? Oder die Regeln ändern? Nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Medmud (26. Oktober 2008)

na ja ich stimm mal dem threadersteller zu amnchaml nervtswenn die pvp anmelder down sind aber sonst ist deseifnach geil


----------



## Laxera (26. Oktober 2008)

naja, der TE hat recht! ich meine ich bezahle, um engestört (zumindest auf PVE server - wobei ich finde das man charas 5 level unter einem auch auf PVP servern ohne bann gefahr (bzw. macht die einfach unverwundbar für die highlevel charas!) nicht ganken sollte können) zu leveln und raiden zu gehen etc.!

ich meine das event an sich ist toll, auch die IDEE (wobei eine ähnliche, nur mit wehrwölfen, schon im vorschlagsforum wahr und deshalb irgendwie geklaut ist). aber wenn man schon so eine schicke neue Technik hat (PHASING), mit der man das event ablaufen lassen kann, ohne das wer, der nicht mitmachen will (leute die keine 70er haben, leute die sowas nicht mögen, oder aber leute die nicht die zeit dafür haben (ich meine manche wollen einfach in ruhe farmen oder anderes machen ohne dabei ZOMBIFIZIERT zu werden) dann sollte man das auch nutzen und vll sogar etwas zu belohnung geben, wenn man sich denn da rein Phasen lässt!

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich mag events, nur die art wie sie kommen finde ich ab und an scheiße!


----------



## Variolus (26. Oktober 2008)

Der Event ist mal eine echte Abwechslung nach etwa einem Jahr mehr oder weniger ständigen Wiederholungen. Also schon spaßig, Raids auf eine Stadt Horde und Allianz? Nö, Zombie ^^ wir sind alles eins und hat auch gerockt mal seine eigene Hauptstadt zu raiden.
Nur eins nervt: Shattrath... Man kann keine Zombies angreifen, wie soll ich da zu einem Zombie werden, wenn nicht dadurch, dass ich heldenhaft mein Leben und meine Gesundheit opfere? Nein, einfach indem ich von einem Zombie angespuckt werde -.- find ich nicht gut. Ohne Shat wäre der Event absolut klasse, da ists nur störend, da man sich des ganzen nicht wirklich erwehren kann.


----------



## Medmud (26. Oktober 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja, der TE hat recht! ich meine ich bezahle, um engestört (zumindest auf PVE server - wobei ich finde das man charas 5 level unter einem auch auf PVP servern ohne bann gefahr (bzw. macht die einfach unverwundbar für die highlevel charas!) nicht ganken sollte können) zu leveln und raiden zu gehen etc.!
> 
> ich meine das event an sich ist toll, auch die IDEE (wobei eine ähnliche, nur mit wehrwölfen, schon im vorschlagsforum wahr und deshalb irgendwie geklaut ist). aber wenn man schon so eine schicke neue Technik hat (PHASING), mit der man das event ablaufen lassen kann, ohne das wer, der nicht mitmachen will (leute die keine 70er haben, leute die sowas nicht mögen, oder aber leute die nicht die zeit dafür haben (ich meine manche wollen einfach in ruhe farmen oder anderes machen ohne dabei ZOMBIFIZIERT zu werden) dann sollte man das auch nutzen und vll sogar etwas zu belohnung geben, wenn man sich denn da rein Phasen lässt!
> 
> ...



*
MADE MY DAY*


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Muss denn alles so aalglatt seint dass sich unter allen Umständen kein Spieler belästigt fühlt? Ich denke nein.
Vor paar Jahren hat kein Entwickler nach sowas gekräht und die MMO's waren deutlich besser.


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja das Event ist ganz eindeutig für 70er ausgelegt.. Mit meinem 52er kann ich da wohl kaum dran teilnehmen.


----------



## KiLLa239 (26. Oktober 2008)

es gibt immer welche die sich beschweren... entweder weil Blizz keine events macht und es ja immer langweilig und das selbe ist, oder weil einem das Event nicht 100%ig zusagt.
Ich finde das event sehr gut.


----------



## refra (26. Oktober 2008)

naja ich kann leider net spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gamecard abgelaufen
aber konnte beim kumpel etwas zuschaun und spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fand es echt klasse^^ 
aber nunja es gilt meinungsfreiheit also dürft ihr es schei,,e finden...

PS: hi nimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ref


----------



## Orgoron (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die Geschichte von Blizz auch nicht gut durchdacht. Als 70er kann einem die ganze Sache eigentlich rille sein und als Lowlevel besonders wenn man den Dreh bei WoW noch  nich raus hat nervts schon extrem.

Und was die Story angeht die is doch bei WoW eh tod es geht doch nur um ein gehetze nach den besten Items.

wenn anders wär musstem alle 70er die on sind einen debuff kriegen wenn in der Haupstadt ein Boss gelegt wird usw. ....


Grüsse 


Orgo


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

wow story ist tot weil alle nur klicken wollen und zapzap bäm und keiner beschäftigt sich mit der geschichte...


----------



## Animos93 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht die scheiße auf den Sack... Jeder 2 Npc in Shath is tot und die Questgebiete sind auch voll von diesen Kack Zombies...


----------



## Ramiro (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Event auch klasse. Das Tolle ist, wie ich finde, DAS man sich nicht entziehen kann. ein Event wo wirklich die ganze Welt beeinflusst und ich denke, DASS macht das Ganze aus. Nachdem in den letzten Monaten doch nicht sehr viel los war ist das mal eine richtig gute Abwechslung. Sowas sollte es öfter geben. Man weiss im Moment gar nicht was man machen soll? Erfolge sammeln? Neue Talente testen? Schlotternächte und jetzt noch DAS EVENT. Find mal wieder richtig nice in WOW und dabei is das Addon noch gar nicht raus.
Und sorry, so wie du das schreibst bekomme ich ja fast Mitleid. Heut waren bei uns in ganz Shat den ganzen Tag Ghule und es war null Problem denen zu entkommen. Du tust ja so als ob die Unausweichlich sind. Vielleicht sind mal rigendwo mehrere, aber doch nicht ewig. Das hört sich ja an, als ob du die nächsten Wochen denen nciht mehr ausweichen kannst. Sorry, aber das würd ich ja gern sehen. Als ob der ganze Dämmerwald voll mit Ghulen wäre... Neenee soll mal alles so bleiben wie es ist im Moment. So ne Atmosphäre gabs hier lange nicht und selten. Endlich mal was anderes.


----------



## Bryon (26. Oktober 2008)

Zufrieden sind nie alle. Irgendjemand hat immer was zu meckern. Mir gefällt das Event sehr gut, endlich ist Azeroth mal wieder ordentlich gefüllt. Light's Hope Chapel hat mich an 2005 erinnert, so voll war das da. Anstatt rumzujammern dass die Zombis angreifen sollte man lieber die Gelegenheit nutzen und dann eben RP als Zombie machen.

In ein-zwei Jahren, wenn darüber erzählt wird wie toll das war, werdet ihr euch ärgern nicht teilgenommen zu haben. Das kommt nicht wieder.


----------



## Bryon (26. Oktober 2008)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Und was die Story angeht die is doch bei WoW eh tod es geht doch nur um ein gehetze nach den besten Items.



Sagt jemand der die Questtexte nicht liest? WoW hat eine äußerst komplexe und spannende Story, man muss sie nur mitbekommen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte, hier haben wir ein einmaliges Event, und ihr habt nichts anderes zutun als zu lvln?

Wtf sag ich da nur!!!


----------



## Grommril (26. Oktober 2008)

also bin ja eigentlich nen totaler eventfreak nur fehlt mir hier die belohnung hinter dem ganzen!
desweiteren is es wirklich nervig wenn man irgendwo questen gehn will und paar harz4nullen  zerlegen nen lowleveldorf, is halt einfach stressig für mich als holypala: erstmal alle npcghule killen(dauert paar min) , dann alle infizierten reinigen und nebenbei die spieler umhauen die zombies sind.
alles was ich dann davon habe, ausser natürlich respawnende questgeber, sind plätze auf ignorelisten^^ und naja stolz weil ich nen dorf verteidigt hab gegen hirnlose harz4empfänger^^

fazit: entweder es kommt noch was sinnvolles die nächsten paar tage oder sie hätten sich den mist sparen können


----------



## Soulfire² (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag das Event  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber man sieht: Egal was es ist, zu allem wird es immer Heul-Threads geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> alles was ich dann davon habe, ausser natürlich respawnende questgeber, sind plätze auf ignorelisten



jop^^ wird auch immer länger mit leuten die ständig die seuche dispellen und frech meinen, dass sdie meinung des anderen ihnen egal sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (26. Oktober 2008)

Grommril schrieb:


> also bin ja eigentlich nen totaler eventfreak nur fehlt mir hier die belohnung hinter dem ganzen!



Die Belohnung ist dabei gewesen zu sein. Muss es für alles "Epixx" geben?


----------



## Balanvallet (26. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung was manche haben

hab theoretisch den ganzen tag zu tun in wow
jeden tag das schlotternachtevent
jetz kommt noch der karaboss dazu
dann die quests der argentumdämmerung
erfolge erfüllen für die punkte(da soll ja noch was kommen)

klar für jemanden der keinen 40+ char besitzt ist es wirklich ätzend, aber ansonsten mein gott, die ghule kann man schnell umhaun und fertig

find es schon toll wie man auf das add on vorbereitet wird


----------



## Elona92 (26. Oktober 2008)

also eins kapier ich nicht. heißt der thread nicht wenn stört das event noch oder wer findet es nervig? wieso müssen jetz tausend leute komm öhöhhöh das doch voll toll das is story blöde heuler. könnt ihr das nich für euch behalten er hat nich dannach gefragt wie toll es is sondern wers nervig findet ihr anscheinend nich also wennn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die frese halten.
ja mich nervt das event auch.. finds totalen schwachsinn


----------



## Bagrym (26. Oktober 2008)

zu anfangs ganz ok aber so allmählig werden die zombis nervig..
und das nekropolen ding war auf meinem realm so schnell fertig dass ich mit den flugrouten grade fertig war als die nerkopolen verschwunden sind, und das überall...


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)


Und ich opfere jeden Tag meine Freizeit und 13Euro im Monat um mit solchen Deppen wie dir, die es auf jedem Server zuhauf gibt "zusammen" zu spielen.
Heult halt nicht dumm rum.
Dieses Event ist einfach mal was neues, Zombie sein ist verdammt witzig und das Event insofern gut durchdacht, dass es in Stufen abläuft. Größere Städte erreicht man schnell und leicht und dort stehen 2000 Agentumheiler rum. So what?
Meckern, um des Meckerns Willen. Ich bin es langsam von der WoW-Community Leid, dass geheult wird wo auch nur geheult werden kann. Und wenn es nur darum geht, dass Food vom Vendor 72 statt 70 Silber kostet und man so immer 5 Stacks kaufen muss, um den Goldbetrag rund zu halten...
Das alte Argument mit den 13Euro zieht schon lange nicht mehr. Es ist einfach schon älter als WoW selbst und kriegt mittlerweile nen Bart bei dem Vadder Abraham vor Neid blau wird...


----------



## Nr2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Und sonst immer beschweren, dass zu wenig los sei, dass es keine Abwechslung gibt...
Manchen kann man es halt nie Recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elona92 (26. Oktober 2008)

Es ist einfach schon älter als WoW selbst und kriegt mittlerweile nen Bart bei dem Vadder Abraham vor Neid blau wird...

hahahahahah lustig ich hab mich fast totgelacht -.- . schon wieder so einer merkst dus nich deine post passt nich zum thema. naja die frage zu lesen is ja schwer man is ja nich umsonst arbeitslos nä.
so mich nevrst total man wills questen gouls man is lvl 20 tot. man wird von den dingern verfolgt leveln unmöglich


----------



## Soulfire² (26. Oktober 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und ich opfere jeden Tag meine Freizeit und 13Euro im Monat um mit solchen Deppen wie dir, die es auf jedem Server zuhauf gibt "zusammen" zu spielen.
> Heult halt nicht dumm rum.
> Dieses Event ist einfach mal was neues, Zombie sein ist verdammt witzig und das Event insofern gut durchdacht, dass es in Stufen abläuft. Größere Städte erreicht man schnell und leicht und dort stehen 2000 Agentumheiler rum. So what?
> Meckern, um des Meckerns Willen. Ich bin es langsam von der WoW-Community Leid, dass geheult wird wo auch nur geheult werden kann. Und wenn es nur darum geht, dass Food vom Vendor 72 statt 70 Silber kostet und man so immer 5 Stacks kaufen muss, um den Goldbetrag rund zu halten...
> Das alte Argument mit den 13Euro zieht schon lange nicht mehr. Es ist einfach schon älter als WoW selbst und kriegt mittlerweile nen Bart bei dem Vadder Abraham vor Neid blau wird...




Is aber auch echt ne Sauerei dass ich ausm AH rauslaufen muss um mir die Krankheit entfernen zu lassen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es schade dass so wenig Leute ne eigene Meinung haben...


----------



## Bryon (26. Oktober 2008)

Elona92 schrieb:


> also eins kapier ich nicht. heißt der thread nicht wenn stört das event noch oder wer findet es nervig? wieso müssen jetz tausend leute komm öhöhhöh das doch voll toll das is story blöde heuler. könnt ihr das nich für euch behalten er hat nich dannach gefragt wie toll es is sondern wers nervig findet ihr anscheinend nich also wennn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die frese halten.



Dies ist ein *Diskussionforum*. Was ist am Wort "Diskussion" so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Meine Güte, hier haben wir ein einmaliges Event, und ihr habt nichts anderes zutun als zu lvln?
> 
> Wtf sag ich da nur!!!



Ja ich habe nichts anderes zu tun als Leveln da ich als LowLevel entweder Opfer für andere Zombies und als Zombie Opfer für die Wachen bin.


----------



## mekry (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde das event ganz nice

da kann man ma versuchen mit zombie freunden seine eigene stadt zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gabs ja auch noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin etwas geteilter meinung. einerseits nerven mich diese ghuls seit der ersten begegnung, andererseits ist das schlotterfest eine abwechslung im alltäglichen wow.

allerdings sind die schlotternächte, für meinen geschmack, gut eine woche zu lang
ein einwöchiges event, hätte auch gereicht

zu den ghuls. das hat wirklich nichts mehr mit spaß zu tun. teilweise sind ganze gebiete ausgerottet. es gibt kein npc, nichts, mehr. man kommt nirgendwo mehr weg..
ihr mögt daran sehr viel spaß haben, aber es ist nicht selten, das ihr anderen damit diesen zerstört.
allein in 2 tagen sind 10 leute auf meine ig-liste gewandert, weil man ein "nein" nicht verstehen möchte
ob das der sinn des ganzen ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln

habt ihr euren spaß, aber lasst den anderen auch eine möglichkeit, ihren zu haben
selbst ein bischen rücksichtnahme, sollte in den weiten des www möglich sein..


----------



## EliteOrk (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich level mir momentan auch nen frischen 70er für wotlk hoch und kann die Probleme, die du erläuterst, beim besten Willen nicht nachempfinden :>


----------



## Vertigos (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fands recht witzig...
Wir wussten alle net so recht was wir mit der Krankheit anfangen sollten.
Ich (Tankdrui) drauf auf den mob(sklaven hero) hatte 3 mobs an mir...bumm war ich en Zombie.

Gott was haben wir gelacht...


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

es sollen ja auch ganze gebiete ausgerottet sein! .... sonst können sie ja gleich am 13.11 wotlk rausbringen, installen lassen und go--->toll. ergibt sinn jahre nicht nach norden zu gehn und jetzt auf einmal ganz grundlos, oder weil 3 kakeralken in SW sind und 2 Zombies draussen

sonst wäre die seuche doch egal oder...und wir müssten uns nicht den arsch in nordend abfrieren


----------



## Gmage (26. Oktober 2008)

> _Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml_
> Eröffnung eines neuen Realms
> Vaneck & Temitros
> 24/10/08
> ...




Ich wette da werden nicht massig von Grulen rum laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn du unbedingt Questen möchtest - da haste einen Server der frisch und frei ist ... und das Lvl Limit liegt mom. sicher bei ca. 25 -30 somit habt Ihr viele Gleichgesinnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (26. Oktober 2008)

finde es eines der besten events überhaupt


----------



## BalianTorres (26. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und* keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.*


....genauso wenig wie dein post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (26. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und* keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.*


....genauso wenig wie dein post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich find ihr werdet es bis zum Releas überleben es Findet ja nicht jede woche stat und ich würds mir erlich gesagt jetzt langsam mal noch extremer wünschen damit es ein richtiger kampf wird =) ich will krieg.


----------



## Taishan (26. Oktober 2008)

"World of Warcraft" ist ein Rollenspiel um genau zu sein, ein MMORPG das sich ständig weiter entwickelt.

Die Welt um Azeroth befindet sich im Umbruch, die Geschichte wird voran getrieben und das ganze wird von Blizzard wie ich finde ziemlich geil in Szene gesetzt.

Also wer damit nix anfangen kann, sollte lieber irgend ein offline Game oder was weis ich zoggen ich finds jedenfals Klasse zumal damit die Wartetzeit bis WOTLK wunderbar überbrückt wird.


----------



## Shenti07 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mich nerft es inzwischen. aus einem grund das npcs plattgemacht werden können zb die im ah.


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> Also wer damit nix anfangen kann, sollte lieber irgend ein offline Game oder was weis ich zoggen



Solche aussagen kann ich gar nicht ab so was ist "teilweise" schwachsin... Denn sonst tut sich in der welt nicht viel... Villeicht hättest du sagen sollen " Wer damit nichts anfangen kann der sollte wärend das event läuft ein anderes spiel spielen" so kann man dann auch hinter der aussage stehen =)


----------



## Taishan (26. Oktober 2008)

> Solche aussagen kann ich gar nicht ab so was ist "teilweise" schwachsin... Denn sonst tut sich in der welt nicht viel... Villeicht hättest du sagen sollen " Wer damit nichts anfangen kann der sollte wärend das event läuft ein anderes spiel spielen" so kann man dann auch hinter der aussage stehen =)



Du sagst es ja selbst:"Sonst tut sich in der Welt nicht viel" eigentlich schade...meinetwegen könnten derartige Events viel öfter stattfinden...

Ich bleib dabei: wer sowas nicht ab kann der zoggt das falsche Spiel ^^


----------



## HeadCrab (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...


ich frage mich was denkst du dir bei diesem flame??? 
ein witz dein text hier 
/vote 4 close


----------



## Souljy (26. Oktober 2008)

Quit WoW wenns dich nervt das is ein MMO>RPG< das gehört halt zur Story


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst:"Sonst tut sich in der Welt nicht viel" eigentlich schade...meinetwegen könnten derartige Events viel öfter stattfinden...
> 
> Ich bleib dabei: wer sowas nicht ab kann der zoggt das falsche Spiel ^^



Ja events sind schön und gut aber wenn sie öftesr events machen dann sollten sie echt nicht immer die lowies beim leveln stören wenn das jetzt noch extrem würd dann wird das auf dauer echt bestimmt nervig und wenn so was alle par monate ist naja.... Auf jeden fall störts mich jetzt nicht und ich twink selber noch 2 chars vor wotlk hoch =)


----------



## ReWahn (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
> Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..
> 
> Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.
> ...



Ich level momentan auch nen twink (lv 18)... jo, ab und zu is xr übernommmen... stirbt man halt n paar mal udn guckt den zombies zu, macht mit bis die wachen einen killen, wartet auf npc-respawn und dann weiter leven...
ausserhalb einer ortschaft trifft man quasi nie auf zombies...


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Engpässe auf Strassen mit Zombies besetzten^^


----------



## Nebelvater (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht nervend, eher lustig.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



Lol..tschuldige keiner Zwingt dich am Event teilzunehmen, nur wegen den Zombis, nimms Sportlich ist auch nicht schlimmer als wenn dich Mobs angehen.
Davon ab freut es mich das Blizzard entlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Event zum Start ihres 2.Addon hinlegen. Ihr seit nur Peinlich den sowas gehört zu einem Guten MMORPG dazu. Zu Euch oder DIR kann ich nur sagen NOOB


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Edit.: Wer also ein Problem mit Events (egal welcher art hat) sollte vielleicht besser kein Online- !Rollenspiel! spielen und wäre mit einem Singleplayer besser aufgehoben)



Word of Warcraft ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.
Spiele mal ein richtiges, dann kennst Du den Unterschied.

MMO Hack And Slay  Gibt es nur noch nicht. Aber WoW wäre eins. Mehr Story als Diablo hat es auch nicht.


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Lol..tschuldige keiner Zwingt dich am Event teilzunehmen, nur wegen den Zombis, nimms Sportlich ist auch nicht schlimmer als wenn dich Mobs angehen.
> Davon ab freut es mich das Blizzard entlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Event zum Start ihres 2.Addon hinlegen. Ihr seit nur Peinlich den sowas gehört zu einem Guten MMORPG dazu. Zu Euch oder DIR kann ich nur sagen NOOB



Ein Level 24-Char sollte durchaus ein Problem mit 8K-HP-Zombies haben.
Und da dazu ja noch etliche Chars kommen die unbedingt die "kleinen" kloppen müssen, das zudem noch in den Startgebieten,
zwingt ihn wohl doch jemand, daran in dieser ungewünschten Form teilzunehmen.

Von den Idioten die sich nach Shatt porten und den "Sicheres-Gebiet"-Bug ausnutzen, ganz zu schweigen.
Sollen sie sich 70er suchen. die kommen nichtmal auf 30 Meter ran.


----------



## Delwod (26. Oktober 2008)

zum teil bin ich auch generft dar man ja wirklich gezwungen wird teil suhnemen und auch noch auf die schloternächte fählt!

wobei ergendwie finde ich das event auch genial und echt pasent aber es müste möglich sein ein anti gul schutz zu beckommen oder in jeder stadt und so müste es ein heiler für die infizirung geben!


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Mehr Story als Diablo hat es auch nicht.



und Crysis hat auch keine besser Grafik als Doom 2 *ablach*


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> und Crysis hat auch keine besser Grafik als Doom 2 *ablach*



Hey, Doom 2 war doch genial damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schonmal OpenGL-Doom gesehen?

Übrigens ist es sinnfrei, Grafik von Spielen die über 10 Jahre auseinanderliegen
mit Story zu vergleichen. Meinste nicht?

The Bard's Tale hatte schon mehr Tiefe. Und dabei quasi Null Grafik.
Kennste aber sicher aus C64-Zeiten nicht mehr. Ja, den Brotkasten meine ich.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Kennste aber sicher aus C64-Zeiten nicht mehr.



wieso denn nicht??



> Schonmal OpenGL-Doom gesehen?



ne^^^^

Auf jeden Fall find ich die Story von Warcraft um einiges besser und gewichtiger als die von Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall find ich die Story von Warcraft um einiges besser und gewichtiger als die von Diablo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Story von Warcraft ist klasse. Die lese ich mir seit ein paar Tagen auf der Blizzard-Seite durch.
Ich meinte ja auch WoW. Und eben hier habe ich den Eindruck das die sich gedacht haben
"Oh..da kommen ja in der Warcraft-Geschichte so viele Namen vor.... ja dann packen wir doch
ein paar gleichnamige Bosse ins Spiel und fertig ist".

In anderen Rollenspielen habe ich eine  Art Hauptstrang und etliche Nebenstränge.
Aber hier hört es spätestens mit 70 auf. Dann rennst Du nur noch 100 mal sinnlos durch dieselbe
Instanz um aufs nächste T-Level zu kommen oder farmst Dich zu tode. 
Genau das, was Bots machen sollten, es auch tun und Blizz nix gegen macht (ausser 6 Mio einzustreichen)

Das ist ja auch okay, solange Blizzard das ganze nicht als Rollenspiel verkaufen will.
MMOG hätte da vollkommen gereicht. 

Ich denke, aus der sehr schönen Warcraft-geschichte hätte man echt mehr machen können.


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mal abgesehn davon, dass Du dich mit der Beleidigung vor allem selbst schmerzhaft "geowned" hat solltest Du in Zukunft deine Wortwahl überdenken.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Ich denke, aus der sehr schönen Warcraft-geschichte hätte man echt mehr machen können.



das stimmt natürlich.

das interessantesind ja die versteckten verbindungen usw. die nicht auf der Blizz Seite stehen. auf wowiki.com kann man tagelang schmökern^^muss man halt engl können^^ hab mal viel davon übersetzt im G forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zb.: wie silberne hand,scharlachroter kreuzzug, argentumdämmerung, bruderschaft des lichtes, argentumkreuzzug scharlachroter ansturm zusammenhängen usw^^^^

www.wowwiki.com


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm...dann lege ich da morgen nochmal eine lange Lesestunde ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut ein Teil der Story ist sicher beim Schnellquesten meines ersten 70ers an mir vorbeigegangen.
Aber die Farm/Ini-"Problematik" bleibt ja irgendwo. 

Zumindest ist irgendwann schluss, wenn Du nur 1-2 mal die Woche spielen willst bzw. kannst.
RL geht ja immer noch vor. Und Schulzeit ist laaaange vorbei.

Laut Beta sollen die Quests aber angenehmer werden. Und wehe ich bekomme wieder Dropraten von 0.5% 
während der neben mir das Item nach 2 Kills bekommt *Grins*

So. Nacht denn. Ich hau mich hin. Uhrzeit zurückstellen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Aber die Farm/Ini-"Problematik" bleibt ja irgendwo.



stimmt auch^^

ja......schulzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär besser als 12std Nachdienste^^

nacht morph


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

HeadCrab schrieb:


> ich frage mich was denkst du dir bei diesem flame???
> ein witz dein text hier
> /vote 4 close



Ich frage mich, was denkst DU dir bei diesem Flame der einen angeblichen Flame zuflamed?


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Na das Event ist toll! Ist vermutlich ein dummer Zeitpunkt für nen reroll aber meine Güte was ist denn bitte wichtiger? Millionen von 70ern spass zu bringen oder tausenden von lowies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja Azeroth befindet sich im Umbruch und wenn bei dir zuhause nen Brand ausbricht kannst du auch nicht sagen:" Ich hab meine Miete bezahlt also hat mein Haus nicht zu brennen!"
Wer nun sein programm nicht so durchziehen kann wie er will hat ja mein Beileid aber viele Dinge im Leben lassen sich nunmal nicht ändern.


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na das Event ist toll! Ist vermutlich ein dummer Zeitpunkt für nen reroll aber meine Güte was ist denn bitte wichtiger? Millionen von 70ern spass zu bringen oder tausenden von lowies?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich frag mich was mit den ganzen 70ern los ist wenn sie nur noch durch solche Events Spaß haben.
Wenns langweilig wird sollte man vllt. mal was anderes spielen oder mal vor die Tür gehen.


----------



## Baldoran (26. Oktober 2008)

blizzard macht sowas doch sonst nie,,,
und es ist auch nur einmalig ,,,
also bitte jammert nicht !
lasst einfach allen die sowas mögen für die kurze zeit die dieses event laufen wird die chance es zu genießen...
ihr seid doch total auf ini gerenne und lila items abgerichtet das ihr ganz vergessen habt was WoW machen soll...
WoW soll spaß machen und genau das tut dieses event...
wer sowas nicht mag sondern nur lvln questen und farmen will...
hat vergessen warum man in endeffekt spielt..
euch macht lvln questen und farmen einfach mehr spaß ? 
wenn ja ,,, könnt ihr doch glücklich sein ! nur lasst allen die dieses event mögen einfach nur ihren spaß...
denkt dran ! es ist nur einmal !! und alles andere kann man immer machen...


----------



## Fâllen (26. Oktober 2008)

1. es gibt sicher mehr  lvl 70er chars als  einsteiger
2. was  weinst du den rum selbst schuld wenn du zu diesem zeitpunkt anfängst  warte noch 18 tage  dann is addon raus  dann is das  event auch wieder vorbei
3. geh doch in anderes  gebiet lvln sind bestimmt nich alle ghul überlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. und nich zu letzt wie schon jemand schrieb wow ist ein rollenspiel das  gehört dazu wenn du kb drauf hast geh nen billiges  free mmo zocken wo keine story drin is  aber  ach ne dann weinst  du wahrscheinlich rum weil keine story  drin is  naja es is einfach ein teil von dem spiel und fertig.

ich persönlich  finde  das  event  echt genial  weil 1. viel story  reinkommt wieder  ma 2. es  gut an die weitere story in wotlk anschließt  3.einfach genial durchdacht is besonders  mit den phasen (z.B. seuche  wird  kürzer,Nekropolen,ausbreitung usw) ich meine hey  das  kenn wir doch aus der  geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich sag ma daumen hoch  für blizz is gut gelungen


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Oktober 2008)

Du hättest nicht so viele Events in WoW machen sollen, statt dessen vielleicht lieber einige in Germanistik:

Das partizip des Verbs "nerven" lautet: nerven*d*!

Mi, mimimi mimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentu (26. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi Blizzard macht nunmal eine (sowohl) Storytechnische als auch Spielerische überleitung zum nächsten Add-On, warum denn nicht?


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.



auch ne ansicht.... 

stell dir mal vor du gehst ins kino neben dir hockt einer der dich anspuckt dich mit limo vollsaut und deine freundin angräbt.

du gehst raus zu einem mitarbeiter des kinos und beschwerst dich und nun die antwort

Ich denke sie verstehen denn Sinn eines Kinos nicht...sie zahlen hier nicht für Spass sondern dafür das sie unsere Sitze benutzen dürfen...
Sie sind in einem Kino keinen interessiert das sie der Anteil an anderen mitmenschen der sich schlecht benimmt stört.

würde dir diese Antwort gefallen?

Jeder der für WOW zahlt hat zumindest meiner Meinung nach auch ein anrecht in dem spiel spass zu haben und wenn da in manchen Gebieten ein
normaler Spielablauf nicht mehr gewährleistet ist , würde auch Ich das als Störend empfinden , genau so wie in einem Kino wo man sich nicht denn Film
in Ruhe ansehen kann!

Ich denke daher das gerade du etwas nicht verstehst , nämlich das Wort "Spiel" 
Ein Spiel soll also keinen Spass bringen?Keine Unterhaltung?Na was denn dann?

So wie du das darlegst muss WOW ja keinen Spass machen weil man nur dafür zahlt das man auf die Server darf!
Dem zu folge steht Blizzad auch nicht mehr in der Verantwortung ein Gutes und Unterhaltsames Spiel abzuliefern?

Ist das echt deine Meinung?Jetzt so echt wirklich und sowieso ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtlaufer (26. Oktober 2008)

/close


----------



## Schweers (26. Oktober 2008)

Ohne die Beiträge durchzulesen mal direkt zum Threadersteller:


Du bist wie einer der Kerle die bei der WM 2006 in Deutschland rumgeheult haben, dass die Straßen voll sind mit gröllenden Pöbel anstatt dieses einzigartige Event, was wohl keiner mehr wieder erleben wird, zu genießen...

So ein Event ist NICHT dauerhaft, es ist EINMALIG, es kommt NIE wieder....UND DU MACHST MIMIMI ey ich kann es echt nicht mehr verstehen. Junge, das ist ein Rollenspiel und da geht grad ein Rollenspielevent ab, du bist hier mit dem meckern total falsch. Entweder geh raus an die frische Luft oder erlebe das Event. Später werden einige dich sogar beneiden, dass du sowas erleben durftest. Das ein einzelner soviel Chaos mit der Krankheit anrichten kann. Es macht nicht nur Spass, sondern zeigt uns fast Bildhaft, wie Lordearon unterging unter der Seuche.


Erlebe es oder mach einfach /account cancel


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finde ja man sollte den mimimi-leuten einreden, dass ganz wotlk druchgehend so sein wird......dann fällt mal faules fleisch ab^^


----------



## BLUEYE (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also nochmal.. ich glaube hier verstehen einige nicht worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.
> 
> Ich finde SUPER das Blizzard events veranstaltet... Habe auch selber gerne an Events teilgenommen.. egal ob AQ, Naxx, BC oder sowas.. nur habe ich da immer entscheiden können ob ich teilnehmen will oder nicht. Nur immoment habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich mich nicht dagegen wehren kann. Und das ist es was mich am meisten stört. ich habe nichts dagegen wenn das Event läuft, aber bitte soll es meinen Spielfluss nicht unterbinden. Queste sollen machbar/Abgebbar sein, Greifenmeister sollen da sein.. soll ich ewig laufen/warten? und die Ghule sollen mich nur angreifen wenn ich es will und nicht durchgehend. Sonst kann ich ja auch wieder auf einen PVP Realm..




World of WARcraft...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Naja ich frag mich was mit den ganzen 70ern los ist wenn sie nur noch durch solche Events Spaß haben.
> Wenns langweilig wird sollte man vllt. mal was anderes spielen oder mal vor die Tür gehen.



Ich kann dir sagen was mit den 70ern los ist denen hängt das Instanzen gerenne und Daylies abklappern zum Halse raus. so schön wie es auch ist irgendwann will man mal Abwechslung. sowohl im RL wie auch im Spiel. 
ich sage nicht das man als 70er keinen spass mehr hat aber man freut sich doch über dieses herrliche bisschen Abwechslung.
Ich bin zwar nicht mit dem Content durch aber ich hab in den letzten 2-3 Monaten soviele Gildenmitglieder und Freunde gesehn die aufgehört haben weil immer alles gleich war und spiele wie War als abwechslung einfach zu verlockend sind. nach über 3 jahren lernt man so ein Event richtig zu schätzen. Klar der schnöde Alltag wird zwar mit WotlK nicht mehr so schnell wiederkehren aber die Wartezeit war kaum noch zu ertragen und beinahe hätte ich den letzten Monat ausgesätzt und hätte dieses tolle Event versäumt. Ich habe immer gehofft dass das Naxx event nochmal wieder kommt. endlich ist es zurück und noch viel besser als es damals war.


----------



## Fluti (26. Oktober 2008)

Mami Mami, der hat mich geschlagen und nun bin ich ein Ghul. Mami Mami meine Questgeber sind ständig tot weil die von so komischen Monster getötet werden, und nun kann ich nicht mehr weiter spielen.....


Man man jeder meckert und mault nur noch rum was das für ein mist ist. Wenn es euch doch so sehr stört dann spielt doch bis zum 13.11. kein WoW mehr. Dann bekommt ihr von diesem Event auch nichts mit und müsst euch nicht in die Hose machen.

Seid doch mal froh das Blizz sich etwas einfallen lässt um Abwechslung rein zu bringen. Durch den Patch wurden die inis sowas von totgenervt das jeder letzte gimp mit T-4 nun BT macht wenn nicht sogar Sunwell, und dies in 80 Minuten.

Nun ist mal was los in der WoW Welt und jeder dahergelaufene mault nur rum. Dann spielt eben gleich HDRO oder WAR oder Die Sims da habt ihr solche Events nicht.

Von daher, super Event Blizz. Hoffentlich kommt noch viel mehr.


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ich finde ja man sollte den mimimi-leuten einreden, dass ganz wotlk druchgehend so sein wird......dann fällt mal faules fleisch ab^^



Man wird also in ganz Wotlk von Gegnern angegriffen die Totenkopfstatus haben und einfach nicht bezwingbar sind?
Die Greifenmeister werden dort auch immer down sein?
Die Questgeber werden da auch immer immer tot sein?

Hallo?

Hast du denn Betrag überhaupt gelesen oder meckerst du denn Beitrag Ersteller einfach nur an?

Versteh mich nicht Falsch ein Event zum Start von Wotlk ist eine Super Sache aber wenn man in einem Low Level Gebiet nicht mehr
Spielen oder Questen kann finde Ich das schon ein klein wenig blöd.

Gibt eben nicht nur High Level Spieler in WOW gibt auch welche die noch low level sind oder die im moment noch einen neuen
Charakter leveln wollen! 

Die neue Erweiterung ist zum grossen anteil für Highlevel Spieler die schon 70 sind und neue Inhalte sehen wollen!
Daher würde es auch reichen das Event auf High Level Gebiete zu beschränken!

Jawohl schnell mal einen unterstellen das er ein Mimiraunzer ist und rasch mal selber was posten nur um ihn nieder zumachen!
Man selber ist ja so cool das man es nicht mal nötig hat genau zu lesen was der andere geschrieben hat!

Hauptsache man MIMIMIMIT sich einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (26. Oktober 2008)

^^ ich finds nervig spaßig , laufe mehr als zombie rum als sonst was..und imma schön auf die lowies  drauf !


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

hm ich les den thread schon (und poste rein) seit gestern abend...auf der arbeit hat man zeit.

ja mayB sollt mans echt auf die end gebiete beschränken, aber dann wärs ja wiederum keine echt, böse seuche^^

und ja, nun kommt nach einem jahr mal wieder contend für die highlvls.....ist doch jetzt eh alles abgeschafft worden (weniger ruf 4 heroic keys, keine zugangsQ, BT zeuch für marken, usw) ums den neuen leicht zu machen

nun sind wir wieder dran


----------



## ~undead~ (26. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)




- 13€/monat...  das ist hochgerechnet soviel wie 2 Zigaretten am Tag. Das ist einmal Haare schneiden lassen oder einmal was kleines Essen gehen. wenn dir 13€/Monat zu viel sind (30 Cent am Tag) dann leg es dir doch auf seite und in 10 Jahren kannste sicher noch einmal davon volltanken.

- Wenn du dauerhaft am spielen gehindert bist machst du irgendwas falsch. Es stehen ÜBERALL diese argentumheiler rum die die Seuche wegheilen.

- Denk doch mal aus der anderen Richtung: Lass dich in einen Ghul verwandeln und have fun... es ist geil in Shat rumzulaufen und mal ordenlich seine Stinkwolke in die AFK-aufs-Battleground-warten-Spieler zu werfen ;-)


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Schweers schrieb:


> Ohne die Beiträge durchzulesen mal direkt zum Threadersteller:
> 
> 
> Du bist wie einer der Kerle die bei der WM 2006 in Deutschland rumgeheult haben, dass die Straßen voll sind mit gröllenden Pöbel anstatt dieses einzigartige Event, was wohl keiner mehr wieder erleben wird, zu genießen...
> ...



Da gebe Ich dir recht das Event geniessen ist echt ein Guter Tip! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber....

Eine Fussball WM im eigenen Land ist eine feine Sache wenn man die Matches sieht und das unterhaltsame drum herum geniesst!
Was aber wenn nun einer von dem gröllenden Pöbel dem Alkohol verfallener Mensch gerade DIR voll eines auf die Nusche gibt oder du Geschäftsinhaber
bist und die Kunden ausbleiben weil sie mit dem Pöbel nicht in Kontakt kommen wollen der gerade durch die Strassen zieht oder ein paar ärgerliche
Fans mal kurz dein Auto zerlegen weil ihre Mannschaft verloren hat?

Könnte man dir auch Account close anbieten wenn dich dies dann Stört *g*

Es gibt eben immer verschieden Sichtweisen von denn Dingen und er ist eben darin gestört der er in Low Level gebieten momentan nicht vernünftig Spielen
kann , das sollte man zumindest versuchen zu verstehen!

Es möchte eben dieses Event nicht erleben sondern Jetzt und nicht in paar Wochen einen Alt Leveln und darin ist er gestört , Ich für meinen Teil kann das zumindest verstehen!

Das nächste mal wenn in WOW etwas passiert das dich Stört könnte man dir auch einen Account cancel vorschlagen!
Würde dir das Schmecken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukie (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find das Event auch recht lustig! Allerdings ziehe auch ich immo einen Twink hoch (lvl 24, Priesterin) und ich kann da nur einen Tip geben wenn man in Dämmerwald ist oder oder...

Um die Zombies herum laufen und nicht mitten rein!!! Nicht in die grüne , wabernde Suppe aufn Boden laufen, keine verseuchten Schaben erschlagen... und dann hat man auch keine Probleme damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sukie


----------



## Ghrodan (26. Oktober 2008)

Goldzerg schrieb:


> Die neue Erweiterung ist zum grossen anteil für Highlevel Spieler die schon 70 sind und neue Inhalte sehen wollen!
> Daher würde es auch reichen das Event auf High Level Gebiete zu beschränken!



Das würde aber nicht passen, weil die ganzen 70er in der Scherbenwelt rumhängen, das Event ja aber den Verfall Azeroths einläuten und damit die Flucht nach Northrend rechtfertigen soll. Aber alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass auch ich es besser fände, wenn man selbst bestimmen könnte, ob man teilnehmen möchte oder nicht...


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Das würde aber nicht passen, weil die ganzen 70er in der Scherbenwelt rumhängen, das Event ja aber den Verfall Azeroths einläuten und damit die Flucht nach Northrend rechtfertigen soll. Aber alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass auch ich es besser fände, wenn man selbst bestimmen könnte, ob man teilnehmen möchte oder nicht...



Da gebe ich dir Recht ja da ist schon was dran an deiner Feststellung!

ABER.... ohh noo

Die ganzen 70er Spieler sind in der Scherbenwelt sicher also gibt es keinen Grund nach Nordend zu Flüchten hmmm....

Nein Sie kommen EXTRA Retour in die Alte Welt nur um dann nach Nordend zu flüchten ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen halt die Low Level Spieler der Alten Welt nach Nordend flüchten  , moment nein das geht ja sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab Ich nicht einen Ghoul und einen dieser Heiler in Shattrath gesehen? öhmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit der Selbstbestimmung stimmt wirklich sollte ja jeder selbst aussuchen können was er machen möchte und was nicht..


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (26. Oktober 2008)

mimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

brauchs garnich lesen...

Sag blizzard sie sollen Millionen und aber Millionen in den Wind schiessen und das Addon zurück ziehen weil du und hundert andere kein bock auf das übergangs event haben...


... -.-*

/vote4close


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Nein Sie kommen EXTRA Retour in die Alte Welt nur um dann nach Nordend zu flüchten



naja die Haupstdat meines Volkes wird angegriffen....die ist leider nicht In der Scherbenwelt. Soll ich druchs dunkle portal schlazn um Undercity zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> mimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> brauchs garnich lesen...
> 
> ...



schwachsinn denn du da von dir gibst echt , zum Lesen zu Faul aber zum schreiben scheinbar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeder der WOW Spielt freut sich auf WOTLK , ob man nordend nun bald sieht oder nicht...
Das Event stört wahrscheinlich auch die wenigsten auch eingeschlossen mich finde es auch gut das mal wieder was passiert!

Es ging nur darum das dieser Spieler durch das Event gestört wird beim Leveln seiner Ansicht nach!
Wenn man seinen Post auch liest und nicht nur meckert ohne zu Lesen...
Kann man das schon verstehen irgendwo irgendwie darum geht es und um mehr nicht..

Im Grund schreibe ich hier seid gut 2 Stunden des Nachtens rum weil es mir um eines geht mehr Toleranz gegen andere
und auch mal nur versuchen ihre Meinung und ihre Beweg Gründe zu verstehen!

Wenn du das was andere zu sagen haben nichtmal liest oder hörst oder zu verstehen versuchst ist dein Sozial verhalten auch ein
kleine wenig ..... das spare ich mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldzerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja die Haupstdat meines Volkes wird angegriffen....die ist leider nicht In der Scherbenwelt. Soll ich druchs dunkle portal schlazn um Undercity zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argument zu 100% anerkannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn ich denn ganzen Satz nicht zu 100% kapiere 

"Soll ich druchs dunkle portal schlazn um Undercity zu helfen"

da qualmt meine Birne "Grübel denke QUALM  anstreng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

Schlafen...
Schlenzen...
Schlendern?

Ich komme ned drauf man helfe mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (26. Oktober 2008)

An alle Leute, die hier rumweinen, dass das Event so dämlich ist:
Wie einige andere schon geschrieben haben ist es ein Rolenspiel und was gehört nunmal zu einem Rollenspiel?
Genau! Dass man seine Rolle spielt. Wenn ihr im Urlaub seid und ihr bekommt ne Grippe und müsst deshalb den Urlaub abbrechen beschwert ihr euch doch auch nicht bei irgendwelchen Leuten, dass ihr ja für den Urlaub bezahlt habt und ihr deswegen garnicht hättet krank werden können.
Und wer der Meinung ist, so ein Event sollte nur für die sein die da mitmachen wollen: 
Da denkt sich so 2-3 lustige Spieler, dass sie sich in Ghule verwandeln und mal eben ein Dorf im Irgendwo dem Erdboden gleichmachen, aber da kommen tatsächlich ein paar pöhse, nicht PVP-geflaggte Spieler, denen die Seuche nichts anhaben kann und die, nett wie sie ja sind, die Wachen heilen und ähnliches. Meine Güte... ROLLENSPIEL. Wenn da ne Seuche kommt sollte es schon an alle gehn und nicht nur an die die bereit sind, Krank zu werden. Im RL könntet ihr euch das auch nicht raussuchen ob ihr nun krank werdet oder nicht.
Also genießt doch einfach mal dass da durch sone Seuche Zombies entstehen die alles kaputt machen. Seid doch mal froh über ein wenig Abwechslung, ihr Anti-Storyisten und Farm-, Flame- und RL-Botuser. -_-


----------



## Kahadan (26. Oktober 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> An alle Leute, die hier rumweinen, dass das Event so dämlich ist:
> Wie einige andere schon geschrieben haben ist es ein Rolenspiel und was gehört nunmal zu einem Rollenspiel?
> Genau! Dass man seine Rolle spielt. Wenn ihr im Urlaub seid und ihr bekommt ne Grippe und müsst deshalb den Urlaub abbrechen beschwert ihr euch doch auch nicht bei irgendwelchen Leuten, dass ihr ja für den Urlaub bezahlt habt und ihr deswegen garnicht hättet krank werden können.
> Und wer der Meinung ist, so ein Event sollte nur für die sein die da mitmachen wollen:
> ...



Grundsätzlich richtig, ABER:
Ich spiele auf "Non-RP"-Pvp Servern, da interessiert es kein Schwein was es mit der Story auf sich hat. Da wird sich nur diebisch darüber gefreut Lowlevel Städte als Ghouls dem Erdboden gleichzumachen und jeder der Questen will, hat verloren!
Außerdem wird man z.T. übel beleidigt wenn man von Wachen/Spielern die Ghulinfektion entfernt.
----
Ich war bis gestern Abend dem Event gegenüber sehr, sehr negativ eingestellt - meine Laune besserte sich jedoch als ich mitbekam, dass das alte Patch 1.11(?) Naxxramas-Geißel-Invasions-Event geremaked wurde.


----------



## Kaldonir (26. Oktober 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Außerdem wird man z.T. übel beleidigt wenn man von Wachen/Spielern die Ghulinfektion entfernt.



Diesen Punkt habe ich nicht bedacht, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Wenn sich einfach mal alle mit der Tatsache abfinden würden dass man die Buffs entfernen kann, dass man Lowlvlgebuiete überrollen kann und dass es halt ein Krieg Geißel vs Azeroth ist, dann würde das ganze glaube ich gesitteter ablaufen.


----------



## Azareus One (26. Oktober 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Außerdem wird man z.T. übel beleidigt wenn man von Wachen/Spielern die Ghulinfektion entfernt.


hmm. ich al hexer kann nichts entfernen, allerdings wurde ich schon geflamed, weil ich die infektion hab heilen lassen. von 3 Leuten. 
das problem war, der stand halt direkt hinterm Flugmeister in Shat -.-*


----------



## Bl4ze (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Umfrage ist leider nicht vollständig, es fehlt die Option:
Ich nervt und wenn es mich gerade nicht nervt dann flame ich rum das Blizzard keine Events macht.


----------



## Azareus One (26. Oktober 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist leider nicht vollständig, es fehlt die Option:
> Ich nervt und wenn es mich gerade nicht nervt dann flame ich rum das Blizzard keine Events macht.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


womit du ja eigentlich recht hast. man kann es nie allen recht machen, einzelnen personen auch nie


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

> Soll ich druchs dunkle portal schlazn um Undercity zu helfen"
> 
> da qualmt meine Birne "Grübel denke QUALM anstreng



naja "schla(t)zn" ist "spucken".......nur ekelhafter^^
kurzes A und man muss es aussprechen dass es eben so richtig schön feucht und ekelig klingt^^UND wiederwärtig^^
jaja die wiener^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Oktober 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Die Belohnung ist dabei gewesen zu sein. Muss es für alles "Epixx" geben?



Es gibt sogar Epixxxxx ... <.<
Nachdem ein Monolith zerstört wurde, spawnt ein rare mob


----------



## Mofriese (26. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, die Führsprecher des Events flamen mehr als die, die dagegen sind.


----------



## Binschonweg (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja, manchmal ist es lustig, vorallem wenn du nen run als zombie auf die Horde machst. Für die ist es sicher nervig. fg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelPle (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin dafür das mal eben alle die immer nur am nörgeln sind den Kara Boss der neu dazu genommen ist "nicht" machen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, und auch die restlichen Sachen sollten die Evernöler nicht mitmachen dürfen, weils nämlich auch zu dem Event gehört, was ja soooooo nervt!


----------



## Laeknishendr (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das mal eine geniale und interaktive Idee, gerne öfter solche Aktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestara (26. Oktober 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist leider nicht vollständig, es fehlt die Option:
> Ich nervt und wenn es mich gerade nicht nervt dann flame ich rum das Blizzard keine Events macht.




Und extra für dich fehlt noch:

Wenn mir langweilig ist flame ich andere Spieler, weil Sie eine andere Meinung haben als ich.


Back to Topic:

Ich finde es ne echt nette Idee mit dem Event, vor allem weil es eben keines der einfach wiederkehrenden Sachen ist, wie die Schlotternächte, Mittsommerfest oder sonstige Sachen eben was einmaliges.

Störend ist dabei allerdings die Tatsache, daß einige Spieler dieses Event ausnutzen, um andere Spieler GANZ GEZIELT zu behindern.

Beispiel:

Ich hab mir gestern nen neuen Twink erstellt, rein aus Langeweile. Ist nen Mensch geworden. Nun weiß jeder, der einen Menschen-Char gemacht hat, welche Quests in dem Startgebiet zu erledigen sind. Die Mine erkunden, das Feld mit den Defias, ect. Gestern kam es nun vor, daß 3 lvl 70 Spieler, welche erst verseucht in das Startgebiet liefen, und sich erst dort verwandelten, mit notorischer Präzision aus der Reichweite der Wachen und des Heilers blieben um nicht zu sterben, und jeden kleinen low-lvl Twink mehrfach und in voller Absicht niedermetzelten. Ich selbst bin 8 Mal hintereinander gestorben, bevor mir der Kragen platzte, ich auf meinen Main umloggte, und besagte Zombies von untod zu ganz tod brachte, damit ich in Ruhe weiterquesten kann. Und was passiert? Genau, man wird geflamed von besagten Spielern, es wäre ja eine Unverschämtheit, sie zu töten, was der scheiß soll ect.

So und nun sag mir mal, was ein Spieler machen sollte, der sich WoW neu gekauft hat, und auf solch eine Weise geganked wird?

Wenn die Leute kleine Spieler weghauen wollen, nur um sie zu ärgern und sich an deren Frust zu ergötzen, dann sollen sie sich nen Char auf nem PvP Server hochspielen, und dann im Brachland oder Strangle dauerganken.

Zusammenfassung:

Tolle Idee mit dem Event, nur werden kleine Spieler massiv behindert, nur damit die großen Spaß auf deren Kosten haben können. Idee gut, Konzept einfallsreich, Umsetzung Griff ins Klo, so einfach ist das.

Ich werd mich heute mal ganz gezielt als Zombie Jäger betätigen, als Schamane juckt mich die Krankheit zum Glück wenig.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Goldzerg schrieb:


> schwachsinn denn du da von dir gibst echt , zum Lesen zu Faul aber zum schreiben scheinbar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich geb dir voll und ganz recht. Toleranz sollte man schon aufbringen dem TE gegenüber, aber ebenso sollte das der TE blizzard gegenüber und den Spielern die daran Spass haben. Ich würde dir auch recht geben darin das man die lowlevel Gebiete aussen vor lassen sollte, aber erstens würden sich dann viele Lowies Beschweren die noch keinen 70er haben das sie sowenig von dem Event haben und zweitens halt ich das auch storytechnisch für nicht möglich.
Ich habe z.B gerüchte gehört das Astranaar dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird und als solches nichtmehr existieren wird. Keine ahnung ob das stimmt aber ich zweifle nicht wirklich daran.  Sollte Blizz in dem Falle hingehen und es einfach rauspatchen ohne das die spieler gesehen haben was passiert ist?
Wie gesagt es ist nicht offiziel bestätigt aber 'Blizzard scheint nun auch die alte Welt endlich  ein wenig zu verändern und das will auch erlebbar umgesetzt werden. Lasst euch einfach überraschen das wird schon alles seine Berechtigung haben und schneller vorrüber sein als euch lieb ist.


----------



## Grimmzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
> Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..
> 
> Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.
> ...



Heißt dein Char Fastfragger oder Shadowdeath?


----------



## dead-jolly (26. Oktober 2008)

leute also mal echt.

ich finde das event super(nein ich bin keiner der 70er der rumgankt)

ich habe nen lvl 12 mage und ich muss sagen mir macht es echt fun weil endlich in den hauptstädten nichtmehr das öde wege laufen.

ne man muss aufpassen das man net erwischt wird und selbst zum zombie wird.

seht es doch einfach wie ein riesen großes hasche spiel ;D


----------



## Welkheim (26. Oktober 2008)

Qutescht die Tomate aus, bis sie keinen Saft mehr gibt *träller*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele gerade meine nächsten 2 Chars hoch. Langsam, gemütlich und sie sind klein. Ich seh auch die Ghoule. Sie sehen mich und wir unterhalten uns im 1. Den: Die Ghoule sind Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beider fraktionen aber Spieler *fg*


----------



## Signorum (26. Oktober 2008)

Schaut euch doch mal um, soweit ich sehen kann gibts in den Low-Lvl Gebieten weder Kisten noch Schaben, ergo ist es nicht Blizzard, die den Twinks oder Neuanfängern den Spass verdirbt. Es sind die einfach Spieler, die es "toll" finden als 70 Zombie die ganz kleinen zu ärgern - ist ja auch wesentlich einfach als in einer Hauptstadt aktiv zu werden und zu versuchen zum Boss vorzudringen.

Im Endeffekt sind das die selben Typen die Astranar oder das Wegkreuz raiden, wenn es die Seuche nicht gäbe würden sie was anderes suchen um andere zu ärgern.


----------



## Zangor (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir sowas auch nach dem Addon noch wünschen, da kommt wenigstens keine Langeweile auf. Wer kein Spass dran hat, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich find das event gut. kann nichts negatives drüber berichten.
solche geilen events sollte blizz öfters einführen


----------



## Fortan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ihr Probleme habt ihn den Gebieten zu Questen dann fragt mal nach ob Euch jemand unterstützen könnte? Sicherlich seid Ihr nicht alleine auf dem Server oder? 

Nicht das wir jetzt am Thema vorbei reden aber rein Historisch gesehen hatten die Menschen auch keine andere Wahl als sich von der Geissel überrollen zu lassen. 

Das Event ist super !!!


----------



## !/=? (26. Oktober 2008)

einfach nur nice hör halt mitm spielen auf omg kiddie...


----------



## Iruini-Rexxar (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Türtlich ^^ Ic h hab sie alle gefressen! *rumghul*

Also ich finde das Event einfach nur Spitze, endlich mal etwas RPG-Aktion in dieser ruhigen Welt. Ich meine wir leben jeden Tag vor uns hin und die Gegner bleiben immer da stehen wo sie sind... toll.... nun ist doch endlich mal was los, also meiner meinung nach ist das eines der besten Events die es je gegeben hat. XD

Meine Freunde sind allerdings auch am rumwhinen "mimimi ich wurde auf Quel'Dhalas geghult" oder "mimimi ich komme nicht an mein Bankfach". Ich lach mich darüber nur kaputt, besonders da sie jetzt 3 Wochen vor dem Lichking noch von Blau/Grün auf T6 kommen wollen anstatt das Event zu genießen und einfach mal spaß zu haben bevor es ernst wird. XD

Ich hab jedenfalls meinen Spaß. Gestern waren es Dunkelhain, Seenhain und Westfall, Vorgestern waren es Theramore, Azurwacht und Blutmythosinsel und keiner weiß wo ich heute abend zuschlagen werde und dem Lichking neue Anhänger geben werde. 

Ich kann nur sagen genießt das Event einfach und "Für die Geißel und Arthas!!!!!!!"

PS.: Blutdürster, passs auf, dass die Ghule nicht auch noch dein Gehirn holen o.o'''

@Nachposter: Leider war mir dieses Event aus privaten Gründen nicht gegönnt.


----------



## Hadez6666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde dieses Event voll geil ich lass mich sogar extra zum Zombie werden und hab meinen Spaß mit NPC´s und Spielern. Geißel RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!

Edith: @ Vorposter dieses Event ist eine Kopie des Naxxramas Events von Damals.


----------



## Thelive (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nervent auf Dauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiss auch nicht ..im grossen und ganzen ist es ja schon witzig aber finde, das man es nicht so ausweiten sollte.
Ist halt auch für low lvl nicht so einfach voran zu kommen und für Neulinge sicher auch ne Spaß bremse.
Von der Idee her schon mal was anderes aber sicher nicht das was man für mehr als 2-3 Tage aushalten will oder kann...


----------



## Yelamalie (26. Oktober 2008)

Hättet ihr lieber keinen Übergang? Ich meine: Addon da und fertig?

Es passiert so einiges, vieles verändert sich (soweit ich weiß soll Orgrimmar irgendwie neu aufgebaut werden). Wäre da ein zack-Orgrimmar-ist-zerstört-Übergang besser, ich glaube nicht. Eine Geschichte nimmt seinen Lauf und wenn man jetzt wirklich in dieser Welt wäre, dann wäre auch nicht von einem Tag auf dem anderen so viel passiert.

Ich finde, es ist sehr gelungen und ich bin gespannt was noch so passiert. Und am 14. 11 ist sowieso alles vorbei.


----------



## Ekkiman (26. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.



LOL....dann setz ich mich doch jetzt einfach in den Garten und hau mit Nägel in die Augen. Macht zwar auch keinen Spass, aber ist wengstens billiger.

Dir ist schon klar das du da ziemlichen Dünnpfiff laberst oder? Immerhin würde wohl kaum jemand einen Server betreten, würde ihm das Spiel keinen Spaß bereiten.

Und an die ganzen Rollenspielschreihälse hier: 
Dann benennt doch bitte auch endlich eure Megadeathkillerbloodrage-Chars um, wenn WoW so ein phantastiches Rollenspiel ist. 

Und was das Event betrifft:
Niemand hat etwas gegen ein Event ansich. Nur ist für Chars gerade in den unteren Leveln ein Spiel gerade absolut unmöglich, weil man ständig umgekloppt wird. Und das sollte man doch irgendwie umgehen können.


----------



## dejaspeed (26. Oktober 2008)

Es gehört etwas mehr zu den "Spiel" als nur stubides lvln, das sollten sich einige mal vor Augen führen


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (26. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich nerft es ein bisschen, wenn man grad keine lust hat dauernd als zombie verkloppt zu werden.
aber beiuns aufm server ist es so: wenn ich als zombie einen andren hordler töte, wird geheult, man solle doch keine reale player töten. aber die tun genau das gleiche von daher...

aber ich freu mich aufs endevent wenn die geissel die städte überrennt!
MFG


----------



## Schlons (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist so gut wie es ist... es dauert max. noch 3 Wochen - also musst du dich wohl damit abfinden...

Außerdem liegt es nicht an Blizzard das höherlvlige Ghule in den Dörfern herumrennen, sondern an Leuten, die Spaß daran finden irgendwelche NPC's in den Dörfern zu infizieren.

Ich finde, dass das Event ziemlich gut ist und wirklich Atmosphäre ins Spiel bringt... 

Wie gesagt... diese 3 Wochen wirst du dich wohl damit abfinden können... oder lvl erst mit Wotlk ;D


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2008)

"BRAAAAAAAIIIIIIINS... BRAAAAAAAAIIIIINSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!"

super bliz und ich wette es geht noch toller weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (26. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mal vom Rp aspekt ^.^

*HALLO DAS IS DIE INVASION DER GEISEL*^ xD da is nichts mit inruhe qsten ^.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^













Spiel WAR wie ich =)


----------



## NoGravitá (26. Oktober 2008)

das ganze soll noch schlimmer werden mit den ghulls oder wie die dinger heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,aber ich finde es mal richtig gut gelungen,weil gestern war meine gilde nen wenig ruf farmen und hat diverse epic dropps bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da viele rar mobs rum rennen


----------



## Elesmer (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn der deutsche nicht jammern kann, geht es ihm nicht gut.... 
wie man das an diesem spiel belegen kann ist unglaublich!


----------



## Lisutari (26. Oktober 2008)

Aber hoffentlich kommt da noch was neues, die Untoten in den 6 Ländern und der neue Boss in Kara sind ja nichts wirklich revolutionäres...
Eine Stadtelagerung wäre nice.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal vom Rp aspekt ^.^
> 
> *HALLO DAS IS DIE INVASION DER GEISEL*^ xD da is nichts mit inruhe qsten ^.
> 
> ...


stimmt hehe


----------



## Schlamm (26. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile werden die meisten Invasionen zurückgeschlagen. Selbst in BB kann man eig ohne furcht rein und seine quests abholen/abgeben. Mittlerweile hat das ein recht ertragbares Maß angenommen. Wenn man sich einlogt und in einer komplett verseuchten stadt landet, das ist halt pech, aber auc eher die ausnahme....

Mich würd es auch net stören wenn es so bliebe, nur die kakerlaken und die kisten in den hauptsädten müssen noch weg, da hat man ja angst sich zu verklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es noch lang nicht genug, aber es wird ja wahrscheinlich noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Oktober 2008)

Damit bringen sie doch endlich mal wieder so richtig Fahrt ins Spiel!Sollche Leute wie du haben WoW nicht verstanden.....Geh ein Offline-Spiel spielen wenn dich veränderungen stören.

/vote 4 close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisternoellchen (26. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)




Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessend, ich habe dreimal eine Quest in Shattrat angefangen und durch die Zombies nicht beenden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann hab ich entnervt aufgegeben und bin damit ich überhaupt noch spielen konnte in eine Instanz gegangen.

Man zahlt für das Game aber dadurch das man gezwungen wird an diesem Ivent teilzunehmen geht der Spielspass einfach verloren, auch die Instanzen sind teilweise so überfüllt das man nicht reinkommt, weil sich viele Spieler dorthin verziehen um einfach ihre Ruhe zu haben.

Es kann nicht sein, dass man in einem sicheren Gebiet einfach infiziert und umgehauen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2008)

Für einen 70er ist das Event meist nicht weiter nervig da es gute Möglichkeiten gibt die Zombies einfach zu zeitig umzukloppen. Mit meinen Mains habe ich eh kein Problem da die eh beide Krankheiten entfernen können (Pala & Schami).

Aber: ich war gestern mal wieder meinen Bankchar aufräumen und was ich da erlebt hab war jenseits von gut und böse: alle 2 Minuten musste ich vom Friedhof vor Og als Geist zur Bank laufen! Auch als ich kurz auf mehreren Twinks war denen ich frische Glyphen geschickt hatte kam ich mit keinem bis zum Folianten ohne mindestens ein mal zu sterben.

Allgemein finde ich die Idee zwar nett, aber wie der TE schon gesagt hat: man wird zu sehr zum mitmachen gezwungen und als lowie ist das kein Spass!


----------



## Blubi85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Grommril schrieb:


> also bin ja eigentlich nen totaler eventfreak nur fehlt mir hier die belohnung hinter dem ganzen!
> desweiteren is es wirklich nervig wenn man irgendwo questen gehn will und paar harz4nullen  zerlegen nen lowleveldorf, is halt einfach stressig für mich als holypala: erstmal alle npcghule killen(dauert paar min) , dann alle infizierten reinigen und nebenbei die spieler umhauen die zombies sind.
> alles was ich dann davon habe, ausser natürlich respawnende questgeber, sind plätze auf ignorelisten^^ und naja stolz weil ich nen dorf verteidigt hab gegen hirnlose harz4empfänger^^
> 
> fazit: entweder es kommt noch was sinnvolles die nächsten paar tage oder sie hätten sich den mist sparen können





lol das du als holypala gegen untote lange brauchst versteh ich nicht ganz, gerade der pala macht gegen untote doch richtig bum, und lasst doch mal diesen BlutkA wie er jetzt heisst in ruhe, der junge ist 12 oderso, also kann man von ihm nicht wirklich eine vernünftige antwort erwarten, erst ist halt noch ein kind.


und das sich leute über dieses event aufregen verstehe ich auch nicht, die zombies können noch nicht mal laufen, sie gehen einfach nur, laufen > gehen, einfach weglaufen die holen euch nie ein. und leute das sind jetzt noch knapp 3 wochen dann kommt wotlk und alles wird wieder gut, obwohl da heulen bestimt die nächsten rum, weil die questgebiete so voll sind und man nicht in ruhe questen kann, "ohne nein mir wird jetzt schon übel wenn ich daran denken muss was für mimimimimimimi threads nach der veröffentlichung von wotlk kommen". der typ in kA was für ein gebiet hat mir meinen mob geklaut, oder, hier ist es so voll hier kann ich garnicht questen, und für sowas zahle ich 13euro im monat.

ich kann nur sagen leute ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle mit euren ständigen rumgeheule weil euch irgendetwas nicht passt. mir gefallen manche sachen in wow auch nicht, aber scheiss drauf, warum soll ich mich wegen nem spiel unnötig stressen. ich glaube du/ihr sollst/solltet die nächsten 3 wochen lieber mal rausgehen und wieder bissel frischluft an dein/euer gehirn lassen. und in 3 wochen (ne am besten in 5 wochen, dann sind die stargebiete in nor wieder etwas leerer) wieder zurückkehren, und ja events sind geil, ihr glaubt garnicht wie viel spass man als zombie haben kann, einfach  alle bänker in den hauptstädten töten oder die kampfmeister, und nicht rumheulen in ca. 10min spawnen sie wieder.

achja ich finde die events auch gut, endlich mal wieder durch azeroth, untote schnätzeln und in ein paar monaten ist der obermaker arthas dran. also leute heult nicht rum es ist bald vorbei, habt lieber spass mit dem event statt euch drüber aufzuregen, sammelt euch mit paar freund ( insofern ihr welche habt, was ich ja hier bei manchen bezweifel ) und macht selbst als zombies bissel action in kA was für gebieten.

und danke blizz für ein tolles event wurde mal wieder zeit, ist zwar fast genauso wie mit naxx damals, aber egal.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2008)

fisternoellchen schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessend, ich habe dreimal eine Quest in Shattrat angefangen und durch die Zombies nicht beenden können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm wenn die welt untergeht kannst du ja auch nicht sagen laaangweilig ich werde gezwungen mitzumachen xDD


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wen es stört, dass man in einem MMORPG durch ein storylastiges Even nicht mehr "in Ruhe" und ungestört von anderen Leveln kann, der sollte sich ein Singleplayer-RPG zulegen. Ein MMOG ist nicht nur für einen selbst da, sondern für viele andere und den vielen anderen scheint das Event ja zu gefallen.
Vor allem: Das wird ja noch schlimmer. Bisher war alles nur Kleinkram und selbst die Nekropolen überall sind nur ein Vorspiel. Wen das jetzt schon stört, der sollte nicht mehr einloggen, da es noch viel schlimmer kommt - oder besser, für die, die das Event lieben.


----------



## Barangar (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß garnich warum hier einige so rumheulen, hab auch ne 32 Schurkin und ne 28 Pala mit denen ich q gehe, trotz der Ghule, und meine 13er Kriegerin rennt auch weiterhin durch die Welt. Ich kann mit allen noch vernünftig questen, wenn die Qgeber mal tot sind, pech, dann geh ich halt erst was anderes machen und geb die hinterher ab. Wenn einige Leute hier zu unflexibel sind, ist das nicht blizzards schuld.



DAS NENNT MAN EINZELSCHICKSAL!


----------



## Blubi85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wen es stört, dass man in einem MMORPG durch ein storylastiges Even nicht mehr "in Ruhe" und ungestört von anderen Leveln kann, der sollte sich ein Singleplayer-RPG zulegen. Ein MMOG ist nicht nur für einen selbst da, sondern für viele andere und den vielen anderen scheint das Event ja zu gefallen.
> Vor allem: Das wird ja noch schlimmer. Bisher war alles nur Kleinkram und selbst die Nekropolen überall sind nur ein Vorspiel. Wen das jetzt schon stört, der sollte nicht mehr einloggen, da es noch viel schlimmer kommt - oder besser, für die, die das Event lieben.




dem kann man sich nur anschliessen, wem es nicht passt soll das game wechseln, habe gehört tetris soll auch viel spass machen, aber passt auf, es kann auch genau in die andere richtung umschlagen^^.


----------



## Impostor (26. Oktober 2008)

nein
echt
Natürlich ist es nervig wenn der NPC weg ist, aber einige tun ja so als wär der für immer tot, dann geht halt kurz das nächste Quest machen oder abgeben, in 5 Min ist der eh wieder da
immer diese Hektik, das verkürzt nur euer Leben wenn ihr da rumwuselt wie ein Hamster auf Koffein

Das einizig nervige an dem Event sind die Jammerer, die wieder behaupten wollen das WoW angeblich kein RPG ist, weil die den Questtext nicht lesen und die Story so ignorieren und die jenigen die sich beschweren weil man die als Zombie getötet hat, wohlgemerkt nach dem die selbst einen vorher umgebracht haben, aber Rache ist nunmal Blutwurst, erstrecht auf einem RP-Realm als Heiligpriester, aber naja, es ist schon hinlänglich bekannt das manche irgendwie bei RP irgendwie eine Abkürzung rauslesen wo es nicht um Role-Playing geht sondern irgendwie was mit Carebear-Realm oder Ausnahmslose-Helfe-auch-wenn-man-grad-was-anderes-macht-Server
Wer sich die Seuche holt gibt sich zum Abschuss frei, das ist wie wenn man PvP anmacht bzw. auf einen PvP-Realm geht


----------



## advanced08 (26. Oktober 2008)

finds auch ab und zu nervig

aber auch ganz lustig blöd nur das manche stellen total überfüllt sind da alle auf den mobs raufhauen wollen ^^

oder man grad auctionar laufen hat und man dann tot ist xD


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

OMG
Das event is total geil es versetzt einem mal richtig in angriffs stimmung und ich freue mich auf das was noch kommt.


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> OMG
> Das event is total geil es versetzt einem mal richtig in angriffs stimmung und ich freue mich auf das was noch kommt.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (26. Oktober 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und ich opfere jeden Tag meine Freizeit und 13Euro im Monat um mit solchen Deppen wie dir, die es auf jedem Server zuhauf gibt "zusammen" zu spielen.




1:0! und dickes sign...

Das Event ist schön und ich hätte gerne mehr davon. Von mir aus kanns auch jeden Tag in den Hauptstädten richtig abgehen, sodass die Hälfte der NPC mal verreckt- Leute, in dem Game sollte eigentlich ständig Krieg herrschen und nicht nur dann, wenn ihr es gerade wollt...


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> 1:0! und dickes sign...
> 
> Das Event ist schön und ich hätte gerne mehr davon. Von mir aus kanns auch jeden Tag in den Hauptstädten richtig abgehen, sodass die Hälfte der NPC mal verreckt- Leute, in dem Game sollte eigentlich ständig Krieg herrschen und nicht nur dann, wenn ihr es gerade wollt...


genau bin total deiner meinung.


----------



## Schattenmann (26. Oktober 2008)

ich persönlich finds weng traurig wenn man mit paar kumpels zum beispiel xr verghuulisieren will un dann kommen 5 70er un hauen einfach alles um nur weil ihnen das event nich passt....

gestern perfektes beispiel....xr war relativ down dann kommen 3 palas un n mage, fangen an alles anzugriefen was n ghuul is un wenn man sie dann umhaut un sie zum ghuul werden beschimpfen(!) sie einen weil man sie angegriffen hat...

Ich persönlich find das Event hammergeil weils mal ne Abwechslung is un an die Whiner, 
das Event dauert nu noch ca 3 Wochen, also hört auf euch über jede Abwechslung in WoW aufzuregen sonst könnt ihr euch glei drauf einstellen ,wenn ihr mit WotLK 80 seid in den Hauptstädten rumzuidlen....


----------



## Vanisshh (26. Oktober 2008)

@ threadersteller 

wenn dir das event in den haupstädten am nerv geht nimm eine wo nie was los ist auf manchen servern ist das silbermond z.b.  oder beim questen wennst lvl 70 geh halt auch in gebiete wo nie wer ist ,wenn dir das alles am nerv geht dann zock nen priest falls du das nicht willst frag einen priest ob er dich heilt diese fähigkeit haben sogar shadow oder diszy und heil dich selbst ,afk gehn in shatt am dach von der seherbank .


Dann kannst dir das mimiersparen und wegen rep kosten lass dich von nen spieler und nicht von nen npc umhaun. 
Dann hast auch fast keine repkosten da du weniger haltbarkeitverlierst.

Nun zum letzten Punkt wenn dir das alles nicht past ,dann spiel hat was anderes (Brettspiele ,daumen drehn) oder geh an die frische Luft (und tief einathmen und drüber nachdenken was an nen kleinen event so schlimm ist.)


----------



## Ridduri (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was die Rumheuler falsch machen. Wenn ich vom Ghul getötet werde verlier ich keine 10% Haltbarkeit und naja alle Questgebiete sind voll von Zombies ist auf meinem Server (KdV) nicht der Fall. Ich Level mit meinem 41 Twink fröhlich vor mich hin und kein Zombie weit und breit. Man ist ja in WoW nicht an ein Questgebiet gebunden wenn das eine voll ist geh zum nächsten das ist dann mit Sicherheit leerer oder völlig leer von Zombies. Find das Event nebenbei gesagt richtig geil endlich kann man mal die dummen Npcs in der eigenen Stadt verhaun xD. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehört so ein Event gemacht wenn einen Erweiterung rauskommt. Bei TBC ist ja auch Lord Kazzak ( hoffe der Name ist richtig ^^) in die Städte rein und hat alles verdroschen was hammergeil war und Fun gemacht hat. 

Also hört auf rumzuheulen und fresst nen paar Gehirne verdammt ^^


----------



## Zerkan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also mich stört das Event recht wenig is klar wenn du noch nicht 70 bist und leveln willst dann würde mich das Event auch stören . Aber is doch ganz lustig außerdem is es mit Wrath of the Lich King eh wieder weg also kein mimimi ...
lg Zerkan






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (26. Oktober 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ihr tut so als würde das Event 7 jahre laufen meine güte macht halt ne WoW pasue wenns euch stört mit wotlk steigt ihr dann wieder ein fertig
> 
> achja MIMIMI!!




stimmt!


----------



## Te-Rax (26. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte es doch auch positiv sehen. Wenn Blizzard es jeden einzelnen recht machen würde, bräuchte man ja keine Foren mehr....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Oktober 2008)

Ohmann, bei solchen Leuten kommt mir das kalte Kotzen. Das passiert leider auf unserem Server auch. Die Leute sind "genervt" von den Zombies oder sie stört es "dass überall 70er rumlaufen". Meine Güte!!! Die Welt von WoW besteht so wie sie seit BC ist schon 1,5 Jahre. Jeden Tag kann man das Gleiche machen. Questen, Leveln, PvpP und Instanzen. Es ist un bleibt mehr oder weniger das Gleiche. Dann bietet uns Blizzard mal etwas Ausergewöhnliches. Nämlich ein Event, was echt gut gemacht wird. Die Geißel versucht die Welt wieder zu überrennen! Das Einzige, was euch dazu einfällt ist rum zu meckern? Das finde ich ja mal sowas von dämlich! Verkriecht euch halt irgend wo in Desolace und killt die nächsten 3 Wochen Skorpione, wenn ihr gar nicht mehr ohne könnt... Echt albern sowas.


----------



## Cressari (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event is Scheisse! Das ist ne subjektive Aussage, denn in meinem Fall IST es Scheisse. Ich hab neu angefangen und würde bis WOTLK gerne 70 werden. Muss nicht sein aber wäre schön, ich steck nur einen bemessenen Teil in WoW, Job und RL machen es mir Gott sei Dank unmöglich zum Dauerzocker zu mutieren. Nun macht es mir dieses dämliche Event unmöglich, vernünftig zu leveln, die Gründe sind hinlänglich bekannt. Ich hasse das Event aber es ist nunmal nicht zu ändern. Noch mehr hasse ich die Dummschädel, die mit diesem idiotischen MIMIMIMI auf die wirklich berechtigte Kritik, seitens derer die einen Char leveln, reagieren. Aber auch der hohe Idiotenanteil in WoW ist nicht zu ändern. Weder Event, noch die Dumpfbacken werden mir WoW vermiesen. Das Event endet irgendwann und für die Schwachmaten gibt es die Igno-Liste und irgendwann werden auch die erwachsen!

Mit reduzierter Hochachtung

Cress


----------



## Cressari (26. Oktober 2008)

Vanisshh schrieb:


> @ threadersteller
> 
> wenn dir das event in den haupstädten am nerv geht nimm eine wo nie was los ist auf manchen servern ist das silbermond z.b.  oder beim questen wennst lvl 70 geh halt auch in gebiete wo nie wer ist ,wenn dir das alles am nerv geht dann zock nen priest falls du das nicht willst frag einen priest ob er dich heilt diese fähigkeit haben sogar shadow oder diszy und heil dich selbst ,afk gehn in shatt am dach von der seherbank .
> 
> ...



GENAU DAS GEBLUBBER IST ES WAS EINEM WIRKLICH AUF DEN SACK GEHT!


----------



## tschilpi (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh man..

Beschwert euch doch nicht darüber! Das ist ein WORLDEVENT, da werden alle miteingezogen.
In so einem Worldevent passieren auch Sachen die das Spiel stören können.
Und mir ist das recht, so etwas sollte manchmal passieren, immerhin ist es ein WORLDEVENT.


----------



## Anduris (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es absolut nervend! Jede Minute zum Priest etc. rennen stinkt einfach! Und wenn dann auch noch die Auktonatoren gekillt sind usw. stinkts noch mehr. Find es unnötig und nicht cool.. Weiß dass ich mir jetzt viele Feinde und sowas mache, aber eigene meinung muss raus.


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Das Event is Scheisse! Das ist ne subjektive Aussage, denn in meinem Fall IST es Scheisse. Ich hab neu angefangen und würde bis WOTLK gerne 70 werden. Muss nicht sein aber wäre schön, ich steck nur einen bemessenen Teil in WoW, Job und RL machen es mir Gott sei Dank unmöglich zum Dauerzocker zu mutieren. Nun macht es mir dieses dämliche Event unmöglich, vernünftig zu leveln, die Gründe sind hinlänglich bekannt. Ich hasse das Event aber es ist nunmal nicht zu ändern. Noch mehr hasse ich die Dummschädel, die mit diesem idiotischen MIMIMIMI auf die wirklich berechtigte Kritik, seitens derer die einen Char leveln, reagieren. Aber auch der hohe Idiotenanteil in WoW ist nicht zu ändern. Weder Event, noch die Dumpfbacken werden mir WoW vermiesen. Das Event endet irgendwann und für die Schwachmaten gibt es die Igno-Liste und irgendwann werden auch die erwachsen!
> 
> Mit reduzierter Hochachtung
> 
> Cress




Na lieber Cress.... Ich levele imo einen Paladin (57) und einen Schurken (62) und das Weltevent beeinträchtigt das nicht im Geringsten. Ich spiele außerdem auf einem PvP Server, wo nun ständig 70er überall rumlaufen. Also kann man nicht behaupten, dass man dadurch beeinträchtigt werden würde. Wenn ab und zu mal ein Questgeber ein Zombie ist, na und? dann macht man halt ne andere Quest oder wartet ne Minute. Wenn dir es nicht passt, bleibt dir ja frei was anderes zu spielen.


----------



## Screen (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehs auch nicht....
Ja ist doof wenn die  qeustgeber fehlen...aber seht es doch mal so...das event lauft 3 wochen....das ist EINMALIG...
so wird das NIE wieder stattfinden...
wenn es euch sos ehr stört dann macht wirklich ne wow pause oder kommt wie alle anderen damit klar!


----------



## Yelamalie (26. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch eh bald wieder zu Ende, dann kann man eh wieder in Ruhe leveln und so weiter und so fort. Und wenn es einem wirklich tierisch auf die Nerven geht, dann tut vielleicht 'ne kleine Pause von WoW ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*deuetet auf Vorposter*: er denkt das gleiche^^


----------



## udanda (26. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Na lieber Cress.... Ich levele imo einen Paladin (57) und einen Schurken (62) und das Weltevent beeinträchtigt das nicht im Geringsten. Ich spiele außerdem auf einem PvP Server, wo nun ständig 70er überall rumlaufen. Also kann man nicht behaupten, dass man dadurch beeinträchtigt werden würde. Wenn ab und zu mal ein Questgeber ein Zombie ist, na und? dann macht man halt ne andere Quest oder wartet ne Minute. Wenn dir es nicht passt, bleibt dir ja frei was anderes zu spielen.



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben bin auch momentan am questen (lvl55 rouge) und mich stört das Event auch nich im geringsten im gegenteil ich hab schon nettes equip für lvl 70 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja ich bin auch uf nem pvp server ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi, ich werd ein paar Tage dabei gestört phÄÄÄÄTe ÄpiXxxXxXxX abzustauben....


----------



## uragano (26. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> ...aber eigene meinung muss raus.



darf raus muss aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also nochmal.. ich glaube hier verstehen einige nicht worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.
> 
> Ich finde SUPER das Blizzard events veranstaltet... Habe auch selber gerne an Events teilgenommen.. egal ob AQ, Naxx, BC oder sowas.. nur habe ich da immer entscheiden können ob ich teilnehmen will oder nicht. Nur immoment habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich mich nicht dagegen wehren kann. Und das ist es was mich am meisten stört. ich habe nichts dagegen wenn das Event läuft, aber bitte soll es meinen Spielfluss nicht unterbinden. Queste sollen machbar/Abgebbar sein, Greifenmeister sollen da sein.. soll ich ewig laufen/warten? und die Ghule sollen mich nur angreifen wenn ich es will und nicht durchgehend. Sonst kann ich ja auch wieder auf einen PVP Realm..




Ok nochmal für die dies noch immer nicht kapiert haben... Das ist ein Rollenspiel.

Du sollst dir nicht aussuchen können ob du am Event teilnimmst... das ist der Sinn eines Rollenspiels..

Ich glaube wirklich das die "mimimiler" hier echt im falschen Game sind!


----------



## Killerhexer (26. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi?


----------



## uragano (26. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ohmann, bei solchen Leuten kommt mir das kalte Kotzen. Das passiert leider auf unserem Server auch. Die Leute sind "genervt" von den Zombies oder sie stört es "dass überall 70er rumlaufen". Meine Güte!!! Die Welt von WoW besteht so wie sie seit BC ist schon 1,5 Jahre. Jeden Tag kann man das Gleiche machen. Questen, Leveln, PvpP und Instanzen. Es ist un bleibt mehr oder weniger das Gleiche. Dann bietet uns Blizzard mal etwas Ausergewöhnliches. Nämlich ein Event, was echt gut gemacht wird. Die Geißel versucht die Welt wieder zu überrennen! Das Einzige, was euch dazu einfällt ist rum zu meckern? Das finde ich ja mal sowas von dämlich! Verkriecht euch halt irgend wo in Desolace und killt die nächsten 3 Wochen Skorpione, wenn ihr gar nicht mehr ohne könnt... Echt albern sowas.






Cressari schrieb:


> Das Event is Scheisse! Das ist ne subjektive Aussage, denn in meinem Fall IST es Scheisse. Ich hab neu angefangen und würde bis WOTLK gerne 70 werden. Muss nicht sein aber wäre schön, ich steck nur einen bemessenen Teil in WoW, Job und RL machen es mir Gott sei Dank unmöglich zum Dauerzocker zu mutieren. Nun macht es mir dieses dämliche Event unmöglich, vernünftig zu leveln, die Gründe sind hinlänglich bekannt. Ich hasse das Event aber es ist nunmal nicht zu ändern. Noch mehr hasse ich die Dummschädel, die mit diesem idiotischen MIMIMIMI auf die wirklich berechtigte Kritik, seitens derer die einen Char leveln, reagieren. Aber auch der hohe Idiotenanteil in WoW ist nicht zu ändern. Weder Event, noch die Dumpfbacken werden mir WoW vermiesen. Das Event endet irgendwann und für die Schwachmaten gibt es die Igno-Liste und irgendwann werden auch die erwachsen!
> 
> Mit reduzierter Hochachtung
> 
> Cress




LOL!  kriegt euch wieder ein, was soll das...-.-


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Oktober 2008)

Es geht doch außerdem darum zu zeigen, wie gefährlich die Geißel ist und das sich NIEMAND ihr entziehen kann. Wenn eine fremde Macht dein Heimatland erobern will, bleibt einem nur die Möglichkeit zu kämpfen oder sterben. "Sich irgendwie raushalten" ist wohl bei gehirnauslutschenden Zombies ziemlich schwer möglich, oder?
Außerdem geht es darum die Leute auf WotLk einzustimmen. Wie langweilig wäre es denn, wenn am 13.11 einfach das Addon rauskommt, jeder installiert es sich und fängt an Nordend unsicher zu machen. Das erinnert mich ja mehr an ne Kaffefahrt, als an ein Abenteuerrollenspiel! 
Wenn es nach mir geht, könnte das Event noch viel krasser werden. Ganze Zombiearmeen sollen die Haupstädte angreifen, Todesritter weibliche NPCs schänden und ganze Landstriche verwüsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es super.
Es macht soviel Spass die Bankiere, BG Anmelder und Auktionäre anzustecken und dann zu lesen wie die Leute sich aufregen <3


----------



## Lortox (26. Oktober 2008)

Käse zum Whine?

MfG Spezî


----------



## ZibbelZ (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist mal wirklich klasse. 

Also ich hab Spaß.

Mfg Zibb


----------



## Pfropfen (26. Oktober 2008)

ICh persönlich finde das Event auch ganz witzig (Solange ich mit meinem 70er spiele).
Es stimm schon, dass es für die niedrig stufigen Chars ziemlich blöd ist, ich kann im Augenblick auch nicht mit meinem Twink spielen.
Und das die Infektionszeit jetzt auf 2 Minuten runter gesetzt ist nervt mich selbst als 70er...
Bei 5-10 min war es echt ein GENIALES Event (für 70er) aber ich kann Caskaja schon verstehen.

Aer ansonsten finde ich, ist es echt ein gelungenes Event und bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


Grüße
Pfropfen alias Kâlak


----------



## Wiegehtwas (26. Oktober 2008)

das Event ist nervend... so mal 70er Guhle in Lowlevel Gebieten rumeiern. 

Ab mit dem Event in die Scherbenwelt und gut ,,


----------



## Hunsorr (26. Oktober 2008)

Geniales Event, endlich merkt man mal, dass etwas in der WoW vorsich geht. Und Zombiespieler töten macht auch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grade die 2Minuten Infektionszeit macht die Sache doch spannend.


----------



## Dragilu (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde das Event einfach mal Genital  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das event auch super!es gibt so ein feeling als ob man eingeschränkt ist und dauernd wachsam sein sollte,wenn man nicht infiziert werden will.
So ein richtiges Invasions feeling.Die Heiler verschwinden nach und nach.Die Geißel rückt immer näher in städten spawnen Elite mobs usw.


----------



## derseppel (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht was manche hier haben. ICh finde das lockert den Alltag ein wenig auf. 
Das ist immerhin eine "lebende" Welt und da gibt es ab und zu mal ein paar kleine Kriege. 
Und bevor sich die Allianz wieder mit der Horde kloppt, gibt es halt ein paar hundert tausend zombies


Gestern habe ich einen ganzen Fels von Thunderbluff ausgefegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fand das witzig


----------



## Hulkiboy (26. Oktober 2008)

also jetzt muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
ich verstehe den TE schon und bin teilweise seiner Meinung, denn auch ich habe gerade einen neuen Char auf Malorne angefangen und komm momentan einfach nicht weiter beim Questen geht irgendwie gar nix weil irgendwelche Hirnis einfach sämtliche Q.geber killen und ach soooo tapfer alle kleineren Chars angreifen, aber was ich nicht verstehen kann... warum lieber TE transferierst Du und Dein Freund nicht einfach nen größeren Char von eurem PVP-realm auf einen PVE? dann wärt ihr ohne PVP geganke und könntet auch was machen, aber wie heisst es so schön nicht mein Bier.
ich für meinen teil bin nur etwas frustriert, nicht wegen dem Event, das is so schlecht nicht, aber wegen den Hirnamputierten Spielern die anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun haben als wie oben geschrieben den kleineren das Questen zu erschweren und zu versauen, aber da kann Blizz ja nichts dafür, also what shells.
Dauert ja nicht mehr lange dann ist da auch vorbei und die Hirnis dürfen den verlorenen Ruf den sie gerade sammeln wieder aufarbeiten....HRHRHRHr

Mfg
Hulki


----------



## Hulkiboy (26. Oktober 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Ich bin verseucht und benutze Gottesschild = Ich werde zum Zombie.
> Also bitte.. einfach lächerlich.


versuchs mal einfach mit Krankheit heilen... brauchst vielleicht paar versuche aber klappt immer


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Was ich allerdings irgendwie nicht so toll fand,ist das mit den Steinen und nekropolen.das sieht dan wieder nach stupiden farmen oder sonstwas aus 70 spieler auf einen fleck kloppen alles weg  was nur untot ist.Man sieht nur noch alliaznler nichtmal die horde hat saich rangetraut weils so viele waren die waren dan erst nachts aktiv.Aufjedenfall sah das wieder nach typisch wow aus.alle leute stehen in anderen drin usw


----------



## pumicore (26. Oktober 2008)

mich nervt das event mit den ghulen auch... jedesmal wenn man in og ist, wird man einfach attackiert. aber das ist ja nicht das schlimme, nein, man wird ja sogar im AH, in der Bank und beim Postkasten attackiert. wenn alle ghule das in frieden lassen würden wärs ja nicht sooo schlimm man kann ja wegrennen


----------



## tinana (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also MICH nervt dieses event nur. Da ich immoment nichts anderes machen kann als Questen, und dies NICHT möglich ist. Weiss ich nicht was ich in WoW noch tun soll.




jo, du hast recht. alle 18 monate solch ein event. da kann man ja nie richtig zum spielen kommen!

war das sarkastisch genug?


----------



## Lightgirl (26. Oktober 2008)

Das problem ist... es sind immer die leute die meckern weil es nichts neues guiibt und dann meckern die weil das event nervt -,-  Einer aus meine Gilde hat 15000 Wörter Thread geschrieben weil es ihn langweilig ist und es gäbe nichts neues in WoW und was soll er bis zum addon machen... zu sagen ist wir haben SWP clear. Nun ist er auch der erste der meckern weil es zu viele Zobies gibt und er nchts mehr amchen will.

lfg Lightgirl


----------



## Leckerlie (26. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll.
> 
> 1. Weil ich leider noch nicht beim BC-Event dabei war,
> 2. Weil dadurch wieder Story in WoW kommt ( Wie auf der BlizzCon ja angekündigt wurde, sollen wir einen Grund haben nach Northend aufzubrechen)
> ...



100% Sign

Schätzt euch mal glücklich beim Event zur Rückker von Arthas dabei zu sein, das lässt die story wieder aufleben, bringt abwechslung und ich persönlich freue mich weil ich das bc event verpasst hab, das event gibt es nur einmal, also habt spaß dran!,

Oder seid ihr welche von den stupiden wow spielern, on kommen, dailys, ruf farmen, irgendwelche mats farmen, raid, offline und wieder von vorne so stupide kann man doch so ein ausgeweitetes spiel nicht spielen! viel zu schade!


----------



## celion (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses.




Fast gleiche Event gabs schon mal und zwar damals bei Naxx


----------



## Impostor (26. Oktober 2008)

tinana schrieb:


> jo, du hast recht. alle 18 monate solch ein event. da kann man ja nie richtig zum spielen kommen!
> 
> war das sarkastisch genug?



häng besser noch ´n Wikipedia-Link dran mit der erklärung was Sarkasmus ist

*All your Zombies als Ohrwurm hab*

Irgendwann werden die Whiner sich ärgern nicht beim Event sich verkrümelt zu haben


----------



## celion (26. Oktober 2008)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> das Event ist nervend... so mal 70er Guhle in Lowlevel Gebieten rumeiern.
> 
> Ab mit dem Event in die Scherbenwelt und gut ,,



Was sollen Untote in der Scherbenwelt....nachdenken


----------



## Fadekiller123 (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



stimm ich dir zu 100% zu questen als low lvl char kannste hard vergessen ca 75% aller spacken hier im thread raffen nichtmal was caskaja meint.
Das Event mag zwar schön sein! Sie haben sich was einfallen ja aber die low lvl chars können einfach nix machen


----------



## René93 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wisst ihr was mich am Event nervt? Ihr kleinen Heulsusen die alles richtig gedreht oder gewendet haben wollen!
Das ganze Jahr heisst es WoW is ja so öde keine Events bis auf die blöden Feiertage lalala... 
WENN Blizz was gutes macht, dann seit doch froh und nörgelt nicht. Das Event ist cool und das wirds auch bleiben^^


----------



## Gneve (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



Verzeih es Blizzard, das Sie versuchen, die Spielwelt dynamischer zu gestalten. Mit dieser Aktion wird einfach WoW lebendiger und aufregender. Wenn man die Geschichte betrachtet, und sieht das die Geißel zurückkehrt als Invasoren, können die dann nicht einfach anklopfen und fragen ob sie die Stadt betreten können :>? Mehr als Fraglich.
Zu dem Thema mit den Npcs, tja da sind wir wieder beim alten Problem das WoW ein Online Spiel ist, auf PVP Server wirste gegankt, und hier aufm PVE  Server verwandeln Player die NPCS in Ghule, also letztenendes sind es wieder Spieler die Dir das Spiel "madig" machen.

Aber naja es gibt noch eine 2te Möglichkeit alles zu betrachten, ausser dem Flameauge.

Er schaue durch das Auge des Humors und trage es mit Fassung.

Mein Wort zum Sontag, danke.


----------



## Hulkiboy (26. Oktober 2008)

Gmage schrieb:


> Ich wette da werden nicht massig von Grulen rum laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sry aber grad da turnen die meisten Hirnlosen Spieler rum die das als total lustig und echt Krass finden mit 16-20 als Ghul die kleinen zu killen und die Wachen zu infizieren


----------



## Ruffnek (26. Oktober 2008)

Mich nervt das quest in dem sinne das blizzard faul und idenlos ist wie immer. alles wird recycled. Obs die Designs von Waffen und Items sind zu BC  oder die events. würde sich echt keine nen zacken aus der krone brechen mal ein bißchen mehr abwechslung reinzubringen. das event ist wieder mal ein tolles beispiel. Die Phase mit den nekropolen ist einfach recycelter naxxramas mist


----------



## Dömage (26. Oktober 2008)

das event hat geschichtlich nichts mit der scherbenwelt zu tun


----------



## Ravenkiss (26. Oktober 2008)

ich freue mich über das Event ^^

ich Level grade meine Priestern hoch und bin grade in der phase angekommen wo ich einfach nur noch 70 werden will und kein bock mehr auf ini oder quest hab, jetzt da man sich in Guhl's verwandeln lassen kann sied die Sache jedoch veil besser aus da es wem man als guhl Leute umbringt auch Erfahrung gibt werde ich doch nicht wahnsinnig^^


----------



## Impostor (26. Oktober 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> stimm ich dir zu 100% zu questen als low lvl char kannste hard vergessen ca 75% aller spacken hier im thread raffen nichtmal was caskaja meint.
> Das Event mag zwar schön sein! Sie haben sich was einfallen ja aber die low lvl chars können einfach nix machen



naja
was kann Blizzard dazu wenn ihr Movementkrüppel seid und euch nicht in ein anderes Gebiet bewegen könnt?
oder kam ein Grund warum ihr das nicht könnt?
nö


----------



## Urgosch (26. Oktober 2008)

also ic hhab mir nen neuen car erstellt xD 

lvl 2 orc 5 guhle am arsch ein schlag tot war nich soo lustik^^


----------



## Goranos (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag das Event! Es ist passend sehr gut gemacht und man hat nicht dieses Feeling vollkommen ohne Grund einfach mal Nordend zu stürmen, um dort Arthas aufs Dach zu steigen.
Außerdem finde ich es mega witzig als Ghul durch die Welt zu hetzen und andere zu infizieren.
Eine weitere schöne Sache sind die Items die man bekommen kann, die sich durch die Setboni zum Questen in Nordend am Anfang sehr rentieren dürften..
Justmy two cents,
Goranos


----------



## Two (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> wie bitte ich habe spass in wow nur bei dem event net     ach und habe T6


du hast T6..super
fast jeder depp hat T6
-ich bleibe lieber bei meinem ab und an mal lvl wow..^^-


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Dömage schrieb:


> das event hat geschichtlich nichts mit der scherbenwelt zu tun




Ehmm... das Event... ist die Geschichte... und wenn in diesem EVENT die Scherbenwelt auch infiziert wird... dann ist das Geschichte.. und ist ab dem Zeitpunkt wo es passiert für immer in der Geschichte verankert...


----------



## Borandur (26. Oktober 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mich am Event nervt? Ihr kleinen Heulsusen die alles richtig gedreht oder gewendet haben wollen!
> Das ganze Jahr heisst es WoW is ja so öde keine Events bis auf die blöden Feiertage lalala...
> WENN Blizz was gutes macht, dann seit doch froh und nörgelt nicht. Das Event ist cool und das wirds auch bleiben^^



Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.

Durch das Event, finde ich, gibt es ein ganz anderes Feeling. Ich habe zwar einen 70er aber ich lvl auch meinen Jäger lvl 20 im Brachland und trotzdem stört mich das Event nciht weil ich dann wenn die ghule mal nciht so verbreitet sind mir die Quests hole und dann in Ruhe questen kann und die Quests dann später irgendwann abgeben kann.

Und außerdem ist das Event nur bis zum Addon das sind knappe 3 Wochen, da kann man es ausnutzen und sich am Event erfreuen, weil es später diese möglichkeit nicht geben wird. Aber es gibt ja immer irgendwelche die bei Änderungen rumheulen, mögen es Patches oder Events sein.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich viel Spaß am Event

MfG Bora


----------



## Blutlos (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Umfrage wurde eindeutig zu früh gestellt. 
Frage so in einer Woche noch einmal nach, wenn den meisten Leuten das Zombie spielen langweilig wird, sie sich wieder auf Dailies, Achievements usw. konzentrieren wollen und die Interaktion mit den ständig toten/verseuchten/zombiefizierten NSCs immer noch unmöglich ist.


----------



## mookuh (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find das event ganz gut.
Es ist einfach mal was anderes und hat viel mit der story von warcraft zutun...


----------



## Blah (26. Oktober 2008)

solche Events machen ein MMO gerade aus! Wer solche Events stören, sollte ein anderes Spiel spielen. Events gehören in RPGs und vor allem in MMORPGS!!!! Scheisse ey, geht zurück zu CS! Ihr spielt hier ein RPG Genre Game!


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm, schon komisch. Oo

Auf Aegwynn läuft das alles ohne Probleme.
Manche sind Geißenfreunde und starten die Verseuchung wo sie nur können, andere sind Geißelfeinde und halten sie auf wo sie nur können , manche machen nichts von beidem und trotzdem macht noch jeder seine Qs oder geht in Instanzen oder erforscht die Gegend oder oder oder.
Jeder macht das was er mag und es funzt super.

Also ich sehe da kein Problem mit dem Event und es könnte noch viel umfangreicher werden. *find* ^^


----------



## Lillyan (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es mittlerweile auch ganz lustig... jetzt wo man die Chance hat wirklich was zu bekämpfen. Ich bin halt nicht der Typ der gern Stadt-NPCs verhaut, sondern bekämpfe lieber das, was die Stadt angreift :>


----------



## Rollfl (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finds toll
versteh garnich wie des nerven kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich für meinen teil hätte gern nen GRUND nach nordend zu latschen (neben dem lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Oktober 2008)

Selber schuld, bist selber schuld...
P.S.: Heute morgen lief ich hab mal nachgekguckt nur exzakt 1 ich wiederhole EIN Spieler mit nem lvl under 30 im Wald von Elwyn rum, und das war n Twink von nem Freud(hab ich n bisl gejagt...


----------



## Borandur (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal bis zum Addon wird sich das soweit ausbreiten das alle an einem Strang ziehen müssen um ihre Städte zu beschützen.
Also ich persönlich fände es ganz lustig wenn vor OG ganz viele Zombies angerannt kommen und da alle stehen um sie aufzuhalten ^^
Wird sich zeigen wie sich das alles entwickelt. Macht weiter Blizz!


MfG Bora


----------



## iggeblackmoore (26. Oktober 2008)

Freut euch doch mal, dass in WoW mal was außergewöhnliches passiert, was nie wieder kommen wird.
Man kann sich echt bekacken :8


----------



## Deathrow88 (26. Oktober 2008)

nervent ^^

nein event is doch cool


----------



## 0lorin (26. Oktober 2008)

Es wird immer gemeckert das WoW vorm addon so langweilig ist, und jetzt machen die mal was neues, abwechslungsreiches und lustiges und direckt wirde gemeckert


----------



## Variolus (26. Oktober 2008)

Grade dem TE gegenüber könnte man ja jetzt einfach mal sagen: Geh während des Events auf deinen alten Server, da scheinst du ja einige große Chars zu haben und hilf denen die in der selben Lage sind, wie du jetzt auf deinem neuen... geh in die Lowlevelgebiete und jag die Zombies. Auf meinem Server ist z.B. Duskwood jetzt komplett zombiefrei, seitdem es den neuen Boss gibt, keiner der als Zombie da hin will hat ne Chance an den Strömen von heiligen Frauen und Männern in Form von Paladinen und Priestern vorbei zu kommen. Ich dreh mit meinem Holy-Pala auch regelmäßig meine "Kampf der Geisel"-Runde und hab schon im Alleingang einen 20Mannraid auf SW aufhalten können (Weihe spammen, Heiliger Zorn auf CD, Exe und Gottesschild... ich bin ein imba Raidboss xD). Klar, man wird hinterher angeflamed aber mir hats Spaß gemacht, hab das nette Addon mit der erweiterten Ignorelist, also Who cares? Schließlich habe ich eine Verantwortung als Paladin, das Böse in Form der Geisel aufzuhalten, das ist der eigentliche Sinn meiner Existenz. Und ich spiele weder auf einem RP-Server noch auf einem PvP-Server. Und wenn ich infiziert werde versuch ich halt möglichst großes Unheil anzurichten. Allerdings mache ich einen großen Bogen um Lowlevelgebiete, ausser um Zombies zu jagen... 
Der Event besteht daraus, als Spieler die Zombies aufzuhalten, wo man nur kann, als Zombie möglichst alles anzustecken um Arthas zu dienen. Wer nur die eine Seite will hat halt das Ganze nicht verstanden und ja, die ganzen 70er die sich nur in die Lowlevelgebiete trauen um da Chaos anzurichten sind irgendwann nervig, grade dort sollte die Zahl der Argentumheiler vielleicht sogar erhöht werden, an jedem Eingang sollten 2 stehen ebenso bei den Greifenmeister und an zentralen Orten. Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch den Zustand in Shat. Da kann ich nämlich nichts gegen die Geisel unternehmen und genau das stört wirklich, entweder alle NPCs da imun machen oder aber die Zombies jederzeit angreifbar machen, also auch zombiefizierte Spieler.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Oktober 2008)

mit meinen 70ern macht mir das Event Spaß, allerdings meide ich die Städte soweit es geht, da man wenn man afk geht garantiert als Zombie dasteht... oder halt afk gehn nur neben den Argentumheilern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Twinken.. werd ich nicht mehr bis zum Addon... hab einmal versucht mitm Low Level unterwegs zu sein.. es ist einfach nur lästig, man ist dauertot (erst wird man infiziert und dann als Lowie Zombie von allen zermatscht), die Quest-NPCs und Flugmeister etc auch oft tot. Leute die nur einen Low Lvl Char haben tun mir leid, ansonsten finde ich das Event ganz nett... ist mal ein bisschen Abwechslung (vor allem seit es die Quests gibt und die Nekropolen). Als es nur die Zombies gab fand ich es nervig.


----------



## Schwarzbär (26. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie ist das ne sehr schizophrene situation, den großteil des vergangenen jahres ham die leute nach neuem content und n bisl abwechslung geheult, nun haben wir mal n event das sich nicht auf "sammle 20000 rosa dildos" beschränkt und wieder heulen leute rum, nur sind diesmal die begründungen sehr seltsam, "mimimi, die pöhsän ghulä hindern mich daran etwas zu tun was ich in den vergangenen rund 4 jahren wow ohne behindert zu werden nicht geschafft habe" oder "mimimi, durch das doofe event kann ich kein(e) ehre/gold/kugel der endlosen dummheit mehr farmen."
die pauschalisierung die hier gegenüber 70ern bertieben wird ist in der beziehung ein wenig seltsam, nur weil man einen 70er besitzt ist man nicht automatch hartz4-ler, denn, oh wunder, wenn man seit release spielt kann man tatsächlich mit einem aufwand von nur einer stunde pro tag mindestens 3 70er sein eigen nennen.
mir is zwar verständlich das man sich als lowie dadurch etwas gestört fühlt, die gründe warum sie trotzdem nicht von dem event ausgeklammert werden sollten sind bereits mehrfach in diesem thread genannt worden (das gefühl einer globalen bedrohung erzeugen, n grund für alle usw.)
man kann trotzdem recht viel spaß haben, man muß nur die argentumheiler gut nutzen, die npc-ghule sind ja recht einfältig und manch ein spieler unterschätzt gern mal die aggrorange...


----------



## Apfelbrot (26. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem Weg zur Bank -> Bankier tot -> Ab nach TB -> Bankier tot ....
aber ich wars xD, deshalb ne schöne Abwechslung!


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Die Umfrage wurde eindeutig zu früh gestellt.
> Frage so in einer Woche noch einmal nach, wenn den meisten Leuten das Zombie spielen langweilig wird, sie sich wieder auf Dailies, Achievements usw. konzentrieren wollen und die Interaktion mit den ständig toten/verseuchten/zombiefizierten NSCs immer noch unmöglich ist.



Ne das ergebnis wird nicht anders ausschauen... da sich die Säuche weiterentwickelt und man sich in späteren Phasen zb in einen Lich verwandeln kann... 

Ich mimimis werdet es nicht schaffen uns das Event zunichte zu machen !


----------



## kolko (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich ich würd sagen das 90% aller die meinen das das Event gut ist sind level 70. Die können eine Abwechslung gut ab aber alle die questen wollen nervt das nur und das kann ich verstehen. Vorallem die ganz lowies (<level 50) weil diese noch größere probs ham die guhle zu killn.

naja den 70er viel spaß "mit diesem super spaßigen" Event und den anderen es dauert ja net lange.


----------



## HeadCrab (26. Oktober 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was denkst DU dir bei diesem Flame der einen angeblichen Flame zuflamed?


was denkst du dir dabei mich zu zu flamem mit deinem was denkst dur dir flame lol


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Ich bin verseucht und benutze Gottesschild = Ich werde zum Zombie.
> Also bitte.. einfach lächerlich.



Wie wärs mal mit Reinigen.. anstatt Bubble?.. typischer Paladin, wenn gleich auf was Ihm ist, 3 Dots oder so. Wird gleich bubble geused, anstatt zu dispellen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir macht es echt Spass, nur lasse ich meine kleinen Twinks lieber geparkt und mische mit meinen 70ern mit, die werden weniger schnell umgehauen ;-)


----------



## Drakthas (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hab ja nichts gegen das Event an sich... aber jeder der sowas schreibt soll mal auf einen neuen Realm gehen und dort einen neuen char anfangen.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Spass er die nächsten 3 Wochen haben wird wenn er nicht Leveln kann/Questen kann und damit quasi die ganze zeit in SW rumstehen muss.



dann hast halt nunmal pech gehabt, leb damit und hör auf hier rumzuheulen und mimimi-threads zu erstellen.
wenn du nich lvln kannst geh mal aus deinem keller raus an die frische luft, ne kleine pause wird dir sicher nicht schaden, wenn du dich jetz so aufregst weil du 3 wochen lang nicht lvln kannst omg wie schlimm


----------



## Nassim (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm,

also meine Meinung zu dem Event:

Das Event ist schon cool gemacht, und nicht das Event nervt, sondern die vielen Kiddies dahinter. 

1. Wenn einer unbedingt Ghul werden will, bitte schön. Aber warum versucht ihr euer Glück dann nicht in den Städten der Gegenseite, anstatt eure eigenen Hauptstätten zu infizieren? Schon klar, da könnte man ja von den anderen Spielern gleich umgebracht werden...nene, ich fühl mich da doch in meiner eigenen Heimatstadt wohler, und verpeste lieber da die Luft.....ohja, da bin ich dann Imba.

2. Ich bin Priester. Du bist infiziert? Du wirst geheilt. So einfach ist das. Wenn dich das stört, dann geh wohin, wo ich nicht bin, und quatsch mich nicht blöd von der Seite an, sonst landest du einfach auf ignore und wirst weiter geheilt.

Ansonsten warten wir ab, was in den nächsten Wochen noch so alles passiert. Ein gutes hat das Event auf jeden Fall: zur Zeit gehen die Onlinezeiten anscheinende gewaltig in die Höhe, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so viele Spieler gleichzeitig in den Städten online gesehen.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Nassim schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> also meine Meinung zu dem Event:
> 
> ...




Ok mal back zur Lore...

Denkst du man wird durch ne Krankheit zum Ghul... und überquert ganze Kontinente um die Gegenseite anzugreifen? die genauso feindlich ist wie die eigene Fraktion? wo wäre da der Sinn dahinter?


----------



## Meeraglen (26. Oktober 2008)

Hätt ne frage bezüglich der Signatur:

Wie kann ich eine machen? HELP PLS



MFG


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Ok nochmal für die dies noch immer nicht kapiert haben... Das ist ein Rollenspiel.
> 
> Du sollst dir nicht aussuchen können ob du am Event teilnimmst... das ist der Sinn eines Rollenspiels..
> 
> Ich glaube wirklich das die "mimimiler" hier echt im falschen Game sind!



1) Es ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Lustig, das Du selber nicht weisst, was eines ist.
2) Der Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist, das ich meinen Charakter u.A. frei mit Attributen ausstatten kann
    um ihm dann selbst eine bestimmte Richtung zu geben bzw. die Inhalte für meinen Char zu untermauern.
3) Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist NICHT, das ich zu bestimmten Dingen gezwungen werden.
    Ein richtiges Rollenspiel bietet immer eine Alternative an. Auch, ob ich z.B. den Hauptstrang der Geschichte
    spielen möchte, oder einfach nur frei leben oder Nebenquests mache
4) Mimimi? Lern doch erst einmal richtige Worte die das beschreiben können, was Du meinst. *Zwinker*


PS: Bevor hier wieder rumgejammert wird.
Ich finde das Event für mich als 70er persönlich gut.
Wer hier jammert, das er nicht Twinken kann, soll gehen.
Aber wer einen Main auf Level 10-30 hat ist hier wirklich gearscht. Und fangt nicht wieder damit an zu sagen
"Dann geh doch nach Silithius" etc. Dann geht mal mit Eurem 24er nach Sili. Ich stelle mich gerne daneben
und tippe dann ab und zu mal LoL.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

rechts oben Einstellungen..

ABER das gehört hier nich her.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> 1) Es ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Lustig, das Du selber nicht weisst, was eines ist.
> 2) Der Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist, das ich meinen Charakter u.A. frei mit Attributen ausstatten kann
> um ihm dann selbst eine bestimmte Richtung zu geben bzw. die Inhalte für meinen Char zu untermauern.
> 3) Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist NICHT, das ich zu bestimmten Dingen gezwungen werden.
> ...



1) MMORPG  Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game  - Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel
2+3 ) Bei Rollenspielen übernehmen Spieler die Rollen fiktiver Charaktere bzw. Personen und erleben selbst handelnd soziale Situationen bzw. Abenteuer in einer erdachten oder fantastischen Welt. 
4) Sowas nennt man Chat/Internet-Slang (*zwinker* ist übrigens das selbe...


----------



## Kelvarmellon (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist für mich Dreck und ja Mimimi.

Ich bezahle dafür Geld und möchte dann in Ruhe spielen, kann ich aber nicht weil sich die Spassvögel über alle kleine Dörfer hermachen, was sollen denn gerade Neuankömmlinge erwarten, wenn sie alle 2 Minuten sterben ohne zu wissen was passiert ist und vor allem warum?
Es ist kein Heiler mehr da, kein Q Geber und so weiter, ich kann da echt keinen Spass erkennen, wenn ich nur Lowies bekämpfe oder denen die Mobs wegnehme setzt es zurecht nee Sperre aber das ist hier "Legal", ich könnte brechen, möchte doch nur meine Schlotterbeutel und nicht Iwelche Krankheiten, schönen Tag noch

Kel


Mimimi  aus


----------



## Doomsta (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist bis jetzt das schlechteste Event was blizzard je gemacht hat. Extrem nerfend und dumm wenn du twinken willst. Dafür spiele ich nciht auf nem pvE sevrer umm trotzdem gegankt zu werden ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Scramu (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich nervt diese Event auch saumäßig ständig entweder die NPC Ghule die einen angreifen .. ok damit könne ich vllt noch leben aber dann die Lieben Spieler die absichtlich andere zu Zombies machen und dan rumheulen und jammern wegen reppkosten weil sie ein paar vor die Fresse bekommen bevor sie mich zum ghul machen .. ich finde es einfach nur zum kotzen das event.Und dann vor den Raids ständig ist min 1 aus dem schlachtzug der noch infiziert wurde und erst wieder tot sein muß und gerezzt werden muß oder zum schlachtzug rennen muß bevor es los gehen kann ...

Habe langsam echt dir Schnauze voll von dem Event ... Und NEIN ich will auch nicht aufhören zu spielen bis das event vorbei ist und WOTLK raus kommt


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> 1) MMORPG  Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game  - Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel
> 2+3 ) Bei Rollenspielen übernehmen Spieler die Rollen fiktiver Charaktere bzw. Personen und erleben selbst handelnd soziale Situationen bzw. Abenteuer in einer erdachten oder fantastischen Welt.
> 4) Sowas nennt man Chat/Internet-Slang (*zwinker* ist übrigens das selbe...




1) "Die Renten sind sicher". -> Norbert Blüm in den 80ern. 
    Du glaubst doch sonst auch nicht alles, was auf der Packung steht, oder?
    Falls ja: Micrsoft schickt Dir keine Mails zu wichtigen Sicherheitsupdates :-)

2) Die fiktiven Charaktere kann ein Rollenspieler aber in einem gewissen Rahmen ausbauen.
    Und dazu gehört nicht, solange zu farmen bis eine Waffe mit den richtigen Stats droppt.
    Und auch bei einem MMO, welches sicherlich einem normalen Rollenspiel immer um Jahre hinterherhinkt
    könnte man doch ein wenig mehr Ideen einfließen lassen.

3) Nix gegen Slang. Ich finde das Wort einfach nur unmöglich da es in jedem Forum die ultimative Waffe gegen alles zu sein scheint(!)
    und es nervt halt nur ein wenig. Wem die Argumente ausgehen, schreibt Mimimi. Heult damit aber gleichzeitig selbst.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Cromwell schrieb:


> Oha wieder artet so ein thraaaat in sinnloses diskutieren aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Diskussionen in einem Thema = Close?
ehm warum dann eig ein Diskussionsforum wenn man nicht diskutieren darf?

Wenns dich stört lies es nicht ganz einfach ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Grundidee ist toll und der erste Tag war ja ganz Witzig.
Der zweite Tag wurde aber schon Nervig.
Und heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt weil es absolut nicht mehr möglich ist vernünftig zu Spielen!

Ich log mich ein und bin direkt Verseucht. Effekt: ich muss erstmal schaun das ich geheilt werde.
Hurra ich habs geschafft. Wurde geheilt bevor ich mich verwandle. Dann mach ich mal meine üblichen 4 Tagesquests bevor ich mich nach einer Gruppe für Inis oder Raids umsehe.
Pustekuchen. Alleine das einsammeln der 4 Quests dauerte mal eben 30 Minuten (normalerweise 3) weil die entsprechenden NPCs mal wieder von der Seuche hingerafft wurden.
Ok ich mach die Quests. 20 Minuten später bin ich fertig und will abgeben. Das dauert schon wieder geschlagene 30 Minuten aufgrund Toter NPCs. Oh wie ich mich darüber freu!!!
Nun gut. *Über eine Stunde für mist verplempert.* 
Dann schaun ma doch mal was Blizzard mir für Post geschickt hat. Ah eine Quest. Prima. Ab in die Pestländer.
Der weg dahin ist schon eine Qual. Man wird verseucht und muss sich Heilen lassen. Klappt das nicht stirbt man und muss zu seiner Leiche zurück wo man evtl direkt wieder verseucht wird. (Oh wie schön, das macht ja sooooooo viel Spaß.) Allternativ belebt an sich beim Geistheiler wieder und hat dann 10 Minuten Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen. So oder so kommt man nicht zu dem was man eigentlich machen wollte!!!

*Und DAS soll jetzt noch 3 Wochen so weiter gehen und evtl sogar noch schlimmer werden?!*

Super Idee. Danke!


----------



## Impostor (26. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> 1) "Die Renten sind sicher". -> Norbert Blüm in den 80ern.
> Du glaubst doch sonst auch nicht alles, was auf der Packung steht, oder?
> Falls ja: Micrsoft schickt Dir keine Mails zu wichtigen Sicherheitsupdates :-)



ja ja
erklär du erstmal warum du dir den Stuss meinst einzubilden das WoW keines wär, damit wir dich auslachen können und dir deine Falschen Schlüsse unter die Nase reiben können
neeein, wow ist natürlich keines
sondern ein Shooter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Die Grundidee ist toll und der erste Tag war ja ganz Witzig.
> Der zweite Tag wurde aber schon Nervig.
> Und heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt weil es absolut nicht mehr möglich ist vernünftig zu Spielen!
> 
> ...



Dann pausier die 3 Wochen.. ich mein.. wie du schon schreibtst... du machst deine 3 Quests suchst net Gruppe und das jeden Tag... ehmm Abwechslung..

Ich hab mich eig immer drüber aufgeregt, aber ich bin mittlerweile froh das Blizzard auf die meinung seiner Kunden *zensiert* 

... x)


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> ja ja
> erklär du erstmal warum du dir den Stuss meinst einzubilden das WoW keines wär, damit wir dich auslachen können und dir deine Falschen Schlüsse unter die Nase reiben können
> neeein, wow ist natürlich keines
> sondern ein Shooter
> ...



Spiele mal Morrowind, Oblivion, The Bard's Tale (das alte, das Remake kenne ich nicht) oder auch mal ein gutes altes Brettrollenspiel (wobei man das nicht wirklich vergleichen sollte). Den Unterschied wirst Du dann schon ganz von alleine merken.

Wer keine anderen Rollenspiele gespielt hat, sollte sich vorher auch nicht auf eine feste Seite schlagen.
Da lache ich Dich eher aus.

MMO ist zwar eine schöne Sache, aber RPG hat da nichts verloren.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Spiele mal Morrowind, Oblivion, The Bard's Tale (das alte, das Remake kenne ich nicht) oder auch mal ein gutes altes Brettrollenspiel (wobei man das nicht wirklich vergleichen sollte). Den Unterschied wirst Du dann schon ganz von alleine merken.
> 
> Wer keine anderen Rollenspiele gespielt hat, sollte sich vorher auch nicht auf eine feste Seite schlagen.
> Da lache ich Dich eher aus.
> ...



Ok ein Vergleich : Krieg vor 1000 Jahren und Krieg vor 60 Jahren... NICHT zu vergleichen... aber trotzdem beides Krieg! 

Mann kann ein offline / P&P bzw Brett  RP nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ...


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

Kommt mal aufs thema zurück er hat gefragt ob es euch nervt!!


----------



## Bhaalbrut (26. Oktober 2008)

An sich wollte ich ja sagen, mich stört es nicht. Vor allem da ich es immer bemängelt habe das es in WoW keine Aktive Geschichte gibt wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt die Quests durch zu lesen. Aber versuch mal 5minuten an einem Flugpunkt AFK zu stehen. Wenn man zurückkommt ist man tot, weil man infiziert und umgehauen wurde. Und wenn man einen Argentumheiler sucht ist keiner in der nähe.

Zuerst fand ich es toll das sie so ein event eingebaut haben, vor allem weil ich das BC Event nicht mitbekommen habe. Aber das ist etwas zu krass.

Und nebenbei, versucht man einen Raid auf eine Alli Hauptstadt zu machen, kommt so ein biest an und sprengt sich im Raid in die Luft. Der Raid stirbt so schnell das man es nicht glaubt. Momentan hat man zwar eine Menge Geschichte in WoW, aber weniger Spielspaß. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Ok ein Vergleich : Krieg vor 1000 Jahren und Krieg vor 60 Jahren... NICHT zu vergleichen... aber trotzdem beides Krieg!
> 
> Mann kann ein offline / P&P bzw Brett  RP nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ...



Naja Oblivion ist von 2006 :-)  
Aber beim letzten Satz gehen mir die Argumente aus. Hm...hm....

Da war doch noch was, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat. 
Was war das bloss....

Ach ja.

Mimimimi *Lach*


----------



## Cromwell (26. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Kommt mal aufs thema zurück er hat gefragt ob es euch nervt!!



/sign!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Mimimimi *Lach*



wenigstens hast humor x)


----------



## Barius (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Ok ein Vergleich : Krieg vor 1000 Jahren und Krieg vor 60 Jahren... NICHT zu vergleichen... aber trotzdem beides Krieg!
> 
> Mann kann ein offline / P&P bzw Brett  RP nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ...




lollllllllllllllllll
Gott pass mal auf Geschichte auf kleiner. Da gibts ein GEWALTIGER unterschied (opferzahl? Schaden?...)



Event geht mir auf die Niere..

Vorallem wenn kein Heiler in der nähe ist der die krankheit wegmacht...


----------



## Morpheus101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Barius schrieb:


> Gott pass mal auf Geschichte auf kleiner. Da gibts ein GEWALTIGER unterschied (opferzahl? Schaden?...)



Och, wenn man das prozentual auf die beteiligte Bevökerung umrechnet, dürften
die vor 60 Jahren besser bei weggekommen sein, als vor 1000.


----------



## Raheema (26. Oktober 2008)

also dieses event macht einfach spaß weil man endlich mal was mit den ganzen server machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar gibs auh leute die das nert aber trotzdem dann mach bllizzard sich mal gedanken wie man mehr spaß haben kann in WoW und dann gibs es leute die es scheiße finden klar hat jeder seine eigene meinung aber trotzdm sollte man des ween nich beschweren Q!!! 


naja also ich finds super das event !!;D




MFG 
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## zacke666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Im Sommer ist es zu Warm MIMIMIMI
im Winter ist es zu Kalt MIMIMIMIMI
Das Bett zu Hart 
usw.

Macht mit und habt spass nach wotlk gibt es sonst wieder nur mini events Freut euch und alle die nicht Mitmachen "da kommt mir ne Idee"

Vote for a Trollforum

Da kann jeder sein MIMIMI Ablassen und keihner muss es Höhren

ganz am Rande Versteh auch die mimimi schreier ein bisschen weil Sie ne quest Abgeben möchten oder sonst was 

Aber das hat mit Ego und ich Denken was zu tun 

wer sich nicht Freuen kann über dieses Event ist zu sehr ich Bezogen

Und ja Blizzard sollte die Hintergrund Geschichte richtig aufleben lassen

aber dann geht das Geschrei los wenn die ganze Zeit die Geissel Angreift und Armeen von Horden oder Allianz in die Städte einfallen

Lebt die Geschichte oder Löscht euren account sparrt euch 12 euro im Monat und Mäht euren Rasen Übrigends mein Rasen Gehöhrt gemäht gute Idee gehabt


Rechtschreibfehler wer sich drüber aufregt kann meinen Rasen mähen


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Barius schrieb:


> lollllllllllllllllll
> Gott pass mal auf Geschichte auf kleiner. Da gibts ein GEWALTIGER unterschied (opferzahl? Schaden?...)
> 
> 
> ...



ich verstehe deinen Post nicht... sry... könnte an der Grammatik / Rechtschreibung liegen


----------



## GingerbreadMan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Event so wie es momentan ist Klasse. Mal endlich was einzigartiges in WoW und nicht immer dasselbe rumgefarme wie sonst. Ich finde all die Leute die rummeckern weil sie ihren 5ten Twink nicht auf 70 hochleveln können sollten einfach mal dieses Event genießen und ein bisschen was zum Feeling dieser Invasion beitragen. Twinks hochleveln kann man auch wann anders, da das ja schon um einiges leichter gemacht wurde von Blizzard. Wo ich leider zustimmen muss ist, dass Leute die noch keine 70er haben und gerade ihren ersten Char hochzocken wirklich unter diesem Event leiden. Da kann ich nur sagen abwarten. Irgendwann geht das Event schon vorbei auch wenn es für euch Nervig ist.


----------



## powerpaket (26. Oktober 2008)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Die Grundidee ist toll und der erste Tag war ja ganz Witzig.
> Der zweite Tag wurde aber schon Nervig.
> Und heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt weil es absolut nicht mehr möglich ist vernünftig zu Spielen!
> 
> ...



ja so in etwas geht es mir auch   habe deswegen heute erstmal aufgehört. man kann bei uns auf dem server nicht mehr spielen   danke!!! weder mit meinem main(lvl61) noch nem twink... und das liegt hauptsächlich daran das irgendwelche leute denken sie müssen die anderen regelrecht terrorisieren mit dem seuchen mist.

vorschlag an blizzard: schaut euch mal echte rollenspiele an und wie addons da eingebaut werden(npc die quest verteilen und die, die mitmachen wollen in bestimmte gebiete schicken.  wäre super gelaufen   npc der argumentendämmerung oder wie die heissen  die leute ab 65 oder 70 z.b. nach stratholm schicken um die seuche da zu bekämpfen. wofür gibts denn inis?? da hätten die highlevel charakter dann nette boni kassieren können oder so als einstimmung).  

an die die hier diese mimimi schreien: ihr solltet mal etwas mehr toleranz an den tag legen. nicht jeder ist im game gelangweilt.  und was bitte soll denn ein anreiz für einne lowlevel charakter sein nach nordend zu reissen wenn der schon mit level 20 oder eher frustriert sein abo kündigt? ihr mimimi schreier solltet mal drüber nachdenken was passiert wenn aufgrund des frustrisikos hier die leute die abos massenhaft kündigen   dann isses asche auch für die mit lvl 70 oder später 80.   also mal bitte auch daran denken als ihr angefangen habt.

das ganze event an sich ist ne tolle idee gewesen aber leider sau mies umgesetzt. sicher kommen wieder nun leute die meinen das wäre ne falsche ansicht und ich würde spass nicht verstehen. aber spass sieht anders aus als jeden tag gold zu verlieren weil man die ausrüstung reparieren muss oder keinen level up mehr schafft weil man nicht questen kann! was nützt es mir denn wenn das event ein paar 70er spass bringt und ich dafür nur noch frust schiebe?? und wo ist denn der anreiz für leute die dauernd sterben sich das addon zu kaufen? 
so wie ich die sache sehe ist das im moment ein sehr großes prob   davon abgesehen    viele der highlevel leute freuen sich jetzt aber was ist denn dann später die motivation der anderen nach nordend zu gehen?? die haben kein event was ihnen das schmackhaft macht.....

zur story: die ist sau spannend und auch echt gut (alle völker haben da was zu bieten) und ich finde das die story auch ausgebaut werden soll. aber das problem ist das die story durch das event nur für lvl 70 spieler erzählt wird und die neuen gar nicht wissen was da los ist

rollenspiel: ein echtes rollenspiel ist wow nunmal nicht dafür sind die elemente des rollenspiels einfach zu sehr vereinfacht für die breite masse an spieler. das ist nicht schlecht macht spass und so. also was solls


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir deinen Text durchgelesen.. du willst mir erzählen dein höchster Char ist 61? Flamest Blizzard aber wie ein großer... sry das glaub ich dir nich..


----------



## Latharíl (26. Oktober 2008)

kann noch mal jemand kuzr zusammen fassen was s bc-event war?

also mir gefählt dat event xD s is halt n teil der geschichte un wems net passt soll sich was anderes suchen.
in w3 war des doch bei strath. auch mit den kisten...nostalgiegefühl yeah xD!

ich finds klasse


----------



## m0rg0th (26. Oktober 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst den Sinn des Events nicht... Es ist eine Seuche. Die ganze Welt ist bedroht. Arthas greift an.
> *Und du willst einfach ein Ganzkörperkondom haben, welches dich davor schützt oder was?*


Gibt's doch eh -> Pala spielen xD

Ich will's bis Lich King noch von 67 auf 70 schaffen und mich stört das Event teilweise schon ein wenig - aber ich finde trotzdem, es sollte bleiben wie es ist. Schliesslich wird ganz Azeroth von der Geissel angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich wirklich doof finde, ist, dass es teilweise so viele Zombies hat dass es laggt - muss eben im Moment auf meinem schwächeren PC spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turii (26. Oktober 2008)

Mich nervt es nicht ist doch mal eine lustige abwechslung.
Und die die es nervt sind doch eigentlich auch fast alles 70er die sowiso nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Pepper1991 (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich muss sagen das es mich doch schon irgendwie nervt, ständig is man infizier und wird irgendwie davon gestört, außerdem ist es eigentlich auch zu nichts nutze. da fand ich vor BC das erscheinen der Nekropole (...leider auch verbunden mit Zombies) misteriöser


----------



## powerpaket (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Ich hab mir deinen Text durchgelesen.. du willst mir erzählen dein höchster Char ist 61? Flamest Blizzard aber wie ein großer... sry das glaub ich dir nich..



erzählen will ich dir gar nix 
ob du es glaubst oder nicht ja   naja ok 61 einhalb   iss ein gnomenkrieger auf baelgun 
aber was interessiert es denn was für einlevel mein charakter hat? ist das nicht absolut belanglos? ich dachte wir diskutieren(ok einige beleidigen nur grundlos   aber das ist leider nicht zu ändern) hier über das event und darüber wie wir es finden? 
es gibt halt auch leute die tatsächlich die story ergründen und die sich auch einfach an der welt erfreuen. was ist denn dabei wenn ich statt stur der story zu folgen einfach die welt erkunde(das ist eigentlich der sinn und zweck der onlinewelt)?


----------



## Brabl (26. Oktober 2008)

ich find des event richtig geil.
wir haben schhonmal versucht nen zombie raid zu machen was aba nicht so funktioniert hat.
In Og hatten wa ne menge spaß indem wa die bankiere und die bg-typen gekillt haben.

Was haben eigendlich diese Geister in durotar außerhalb von og für eine bedeutung oda was kann man mit denen machen?


----------



## dickimg (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde es total nervig: ich lande heute mit meinem Flugmount
in Allerias Feste, kaum gelandet: zig Ghuuls auf mich und tot.
Naja denke ich, wiederbelebt und freundliche Spieler auf mich und : genau tot
Und das soll Spass machen???


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

powerpaket schrieb:


> ja so in etwas geht es mir auch   habe deswegen heute erstmal aufgehört. man kann bei uns auf dem server nicht mehr spielen   danke!!! weder mit meinem main(lvl61) noch nem twink... und das liegt hauptsächlich daran das irgendwelche leute denken sie müssen die anderen regelrecht terrorisieren mit dem seuchen mist.
> 
> vorschlag an blizzard: schaut euch mal echte rollenspiele an und wie addons da eingebaut werden(npc die quest verteilen und die, die mitmachen wollen in bestimmte gebiete schicken.  wäre super gelaufen   npc der argumentendämmerung oder wie die heissen  die leute ab 65 oder 70 z.b. nach stratholm schicken um die seuche da zu bekämpfen. wofür gibts denn inis?? da hätten die highlevel charakter dann nette boni kassieren können oder so als einstimmung).
> 
> ...




Kann mich diesem post nur anschliessen!!!
Ich selbst habe zwar noch keine Probs mit der Seuche gehabt ( hab auch für das event gestimt) kann aber verstehen das die Spieler mit Chars unter lv.70 
sauer sind. Alle mimimi-rufer lach ich aus weil sie keine Ahnung merh haben was das spiel ausmach! s. text oben
Andererseits muss ich sagen das die story halt so ist also muss man halt vor der seuche fliehen wenn man sonst stäöndig von ghuuls gebasht wird.
Bin selbst erst lv. 43 mit meinem main und find das event trotzdem super! Aber wie gesagt bin auch noch nie angesteckt wurden oder hatte probs irgendein npc zu finden(Nein ich war nicht vor 1 woche das letzte mal on)

Also Kopf hoch durchbeißen hochleveln (war zu beginn des events noch lv. 39 heal dudu, und hab kein prob mit leveln) und dann ab nach nordend und den Lichi legen!!


----------



## V3N6M (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es euch stört dann ignoriert es halt son schwachsinn was du da laberst...

Dann hör halt mit WoWn auf wenns dich nervt.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2008)

Ihr regt euch auf, das is super!

Blizzard will das ihr die Geisel hassen lernt... und das scheint zu funktionieren ^_^


----------



## powerpaket (26. Oktober 2008)

mal einen nachtrag

gerade werden quests vergeben die die geisel in den östlichen pestländern bekämpfen sollen. 

naja aber mal was anderes:  bei uns auf dem server liegen nun mittlerweile tausende leichen rum.  ich halte es für bedenklich das das so dargestellt wird in einem spiel das für kinder und jugendliche ab 12 jahren freigegeben ist.   aber das nur am rande...

ausserdem ist unser server regelrecht entvölkert    tolles event...


----------



## Lord Nordmann (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich findes das Event klasse, endlich mal wieder was außergewöhliches los!

Und es ist ganz einfach: ich reise den Nekropoden hinterher und versuche möglichst nicht in die Städte zu gehen

Ganz so wie man es vor vielen, vielen Jahren auch bei der Pest hätte machen müssen ... =)

Nord*


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ganz so wie man es vor vielen, vielen Jahren auch bei der Pest hätte machen müssen ... =)




*lol*
hab mich damals immer gefragt wie man so blöd sein kann und mich tierisch aufgeregt;p


----------



## Camô (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...


Obwohl es ein Mimimithread ist und wieder mal Blizzard als geprügelter Hund herhalten muss, versteh ich dein Problem. Bin seit dem Event nur mit meinem Main unterwegs und habe daher nicht solche Probleme, aber für Twinks tut es mir echt leid. Vielleicht sollte Blizz versuchen, die Guhls dem Levelschnitt des jeweiligen Gebiets anzupassen, sodass du mit dem Töten der Mobs keine Probleme bekommst und zusätzlich noch EXP. Denn schon allein der Atmosphäre wegen finde ich das Event gelungen, mich stört eher das wieder Halloween vor der Tür steht :/


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Oktober 2008)

powerpaket schrieb:


> mal einen nachtrag
> 
> gerade werden quests vergeben die die geisel in den östlichen pestländern bekämpfen sollen.
> 
> ...



Ja sehr geil. WoW macht aus unseren Kindern sabbernde Zombies. Aber nicht wegen des Events. Ohmann, wenn jetzt schon Leute kommen und an den "Leichen" rummeckern. 95% der Quests in WoW zielen darauf etwas oder jemanden zu töten. Darüber beschwerst du dich nicht, aber über die vielen Leichen? Du bist ja mal wieder ein besonders Expemplar eines Heuchlers.


----------



## Nasiria (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und ich hoffe man verzeiht mir diese Untat...

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich wirklich nicht weiß, wie man sich über das Event aufregen kann. Ich lasse mich da beim Twinken auch nicht beirren und wenn da mal eben Ghule zur Stadt reinkommen, dann gehe ich auf der anderen Seite raus. Ich wurde bisher noch nie wirklich von einem angegriffen, nur einmal in Shattrath, aber da gibt es genug Wachen, die sich in der Regel darum kümmern.


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ja sehr geil. WoW macht aus unseren Kindern sabbernde Zombies. Aber nicht wegen des Events. Ohmann, wenn jetzt schon Leute kommen und an den "Leichen" rummeckern. 95% der Quests in WoW zielen darauf etwas oder jemanden zu töten. Darüber beschwerst du dich nicht, aber über die vielen Leichen? Du bist ja mal wieder ein besonders Expemplar eines Heuchlers.




/sign

wie kann man sich in den heutigen zeiten über sowas aufregen? 
----10-jährige bekommen Kinder
----Schüler prügeln auf lehrer ein
----Internet in jedem 4. Kinderzimmer
----gestern hat ein 4 jähriger einen 2-jährigen ERSCHOSSEN!!!!!

wenn du keine anderen bedenken hast als ne freigabe ab 12 für ein fantasy game in dem völlig frei erfundene nicht reale kreaturen "getötet" besser gesagt besiegt werden, na dann gute nacht und schöne träume in deiner heilen welt!


----------



## Knuppes (26. Oktober 2008)

beide Seiten haben gute Argumente! Ich finde die Idee, die hinter diesem Event steht, gut! 
Trotzdem kann ich es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass die "low-level" Spieler extrem genervt sind. Auch nach vielen Jahren WoW hat nicht jeder einen hochstufigen Char, der mal eben ein paar Ghule aus dem Weg räumt. Eben diesen Spielern, die in den letzten Monaten nur heroische Instanzen oder Raids gespielt haben, sei mal ans Herz gelegt, einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen und zu versuchen, ein paar Quests zu machen. Spätestens wenn es das erste mal in eine der Hauptstädte geht, werden einige, die hier "mimimi" oder sonstige unqualifizierte Kommentare schreiben, vor Zorn in die Tischplatte beißen. Nochmal: die Idee ist gut, aber um für Nordend "motiviert" zu sein brauche ich mich nicht x mal von Ghulen abschlachten zu lassen. Abgesehen davon dass das Interesse der meisten Spieler an der Story eher periphärer Natur ist, sondern eher irgendwelchen T-was weiß ich was Sets oder sonstigem neuen epischen Kram gilt...


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe euch nicht. Das gehört einfach zum Spiel dazu.Dieses ewige rumgeheule wenn es mal nicht so einfach ist ist wirklich schlimm.Wenn es euch nicht passt, spielt doch einfach nicht.Sicherlich ist es nervend, dass Shat ab und zu mal leer ist, aber ich finde es trotzdem toll, dass mal was aussergewöhnliches passiert...also sage ich nur eins dazui: mimimi


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

@Knuppes

Gut analysiert und auch richtig!
trotzdem gibts keinen Grund sich aufzuregen. Habe auch keinen hochstufigen char und komm trotzdem klar mit dem event. So ist halt die Story wem das nicht gefällt der hat die frei Wahl. Einzig und allein Leute mit nem Acc. der erst jetzt erstellt wurde sollten iwie davon verschont werden.
Denn mal ehrlich wer jetzt anfängt wow zu spielen wird doch voll angearscht und hört gleich wieder auf.


----------



## Leschko (26. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich find das so eigentlich ganz ok so wie es ist ich mein es sind doch sowieso immer wachen inder nähe die die ghule umhaun...


----------



## Hordhaza (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> jop^^ wird auch immer länger mit leuten die ständig die seuche dispellen und frech meinen, dass sdie meinung des anderen ihnen egal sei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sagen wir mal so: Wenn ich als Paladina n verseuchten Mitstreiter in meiner Hauptstadt sehe, versuche ich ihn zu entseuchen.
Halt mich für albern, aber ich find das spielgerecht.
Irgendwie.


----------



## Kamaji (26. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.



Zu deiner Signatur  an dem Erfolg musst du noch arbeiten, denn ich kenne dich nicht und ich spiele auch auf Frostwolf.  Bist du ally?


----------



## Ryusa (26. Oktober 2008)

für jemanden der lvln will nervt es ganz klar.
aber für mich persönlich einfach klasse =)


----------



## Annovella (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Ja.. ich mach MIMIMIMIMI
> 
> Ne WoW pause? Ha ha.. ich habe gerade ne 6 Monatige Pause hinter mir und nun bezahlt um wieder ne pause zu machen?
> Witzbold!



MIMIMI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Event ist super, es ist mal ne abwechslung und ich kann trotzdem noch mit meinen Twinks questen. Wuz teh problem?


----------



## BigWorm (26. Oktober 2008)

jo mich kozt das event auch an , ständig sind questgeber, auktionatoren , banknpc´s alles is tod, dann noch als gößte dreißtheit oben drauf werden die leute die keinen bock drauf haben mit einbezogen ob sie lust haben oder nicht is egal , dann wenn man sich aufregt und schreibt die sollen die scheiße enldich lassen , machen sie mit fleiß weiter , es nervt einfach es ist zum kotzen und spaß macht es auch kein , erst waren es 10 minuten dan 5 und jetzt 2 und immer weniger heiler sind da und wenn einer da ist , dann höchsten 20sek dann isser tod , ich bin ziemlich angepisst von dieser scheiße und werd pause machen bis der rotz vorbei is für sowas zahl ich nicht , wenn was im spiel ist was mir jeden anreiz und lust nimmt weiter zu spielen einfach nur geistiger dünschiss von blizz


----------



## Hordhaza (26. Oktober 2008)

BigWorm schrieb:


> jo mich kozt das event auch an , ständig sind questgeber, auktionatoren , banknpc´s alles is tod, dann noch als gößte dreißtheit oben drauf werden die leute die keinen bock drauf haben mit einbezogen ob sie lust haben oder nicht is egal , dann wenn man sich aufregt und schreibt die sollen die scheiße enldich lassen , machen sie mit fleiß weiter , es nervt einfach es ist zum kotzen und spaß macht es auch kein , erst waren es 10 minuten dan 5 und jetzt 2 und immer weniger heiler sind da und wenn einer da ist , dann höchsten 20sek dann isser tod , ich bin ziemlich angepisst von dieser scheiße und werd pause machen bis der rotz vorbei is für sowas zahl ich nicht , wenn was im spiel ist was mir jeden anreiz und lust nimmt weiter zu spielen einfach nur geistiger dünschiss von blizz




Hallo und willkommen zu Deinem 4. Beitrag im Buffed-Forum.
Wie gefällt Dir das Spiel so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordhaza (26. Oktober 2008)

Ryusa schrieb:


> für jemanden der lvln will nervt es ganz klar.
> aber für mich persönlich einfach klasse =)




Nervt es?
Ich komm sowohl mit meinen Twinks (rund lvl 20)
als auch mit meinem Main (62)
sehr gut klar, ohne dauernd zu sterben.


----------



## Camô (26. Oktober 2008)

@ Leschko: Deine Sigantur ist ja mal geil, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sry für OT, habe aber auf der Seite davor meinen Senf zum Thread gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (26. Oktober 2008)

mich stört es nicht.

wenn mich jemand "ansteckt"  renn ich zum nächst besten AH und lass den Zombie explodieren., und hoffe natürlich das ich den ein oder anderen treffe XD

hf


----------



## Beutelratte (26. Oktober 2008)

naja einerseits is es schon nervig (greifenmeister in Shatt ständig tot) aber naja... die GEIßEL greift an... stört es Arthas irgendwie dass er damit low levels killt ?? nein, weil er die Welt erobern will (oder so ^^)  also von dem her find ichs schon gut


----------



## MadMat (26. Oktober 2008)

ja es nervt. die leute gehen ständig hin und killen die quest-npc. also nicht mal richtigen questen ist möglich und ich habe keine lust, den
ganzen tag als ghuul rumzurennen und mich gegenseitig zu killen. dafür gibts bg!
ausserdem spinnen die ini-server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Iuran (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Events gut den der großteil der Spieler ist nunmal MaxLvL und dann ist sowas genau die richtige Abwechslung... Und wegen dem "kein Event greift so sehr ins Spiel ein", da merkt man mal wieder das die meisten älteren Spieler und die die schon länger dabei sind sich nicht im buffed Forum rumtreiben....

Ihr habt keine Ahnung vom Naxxramas Event bzw. dem AQ Event (da gabs zwar keine Tote aber es hat schon genervt bis die Tore offen waren). Auch das BC Pre Event war groß (hat einer von euch versucht durchs Portal am releasetag zu kommen auf einem PvP Server??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich finde es toll das Blizz sich da soviel Mühe macht.

lg


----------



## Düssel (26. Oktober 2008)

Total nervend
Man stellt seinen Char in der Stadt ab, holt sich nen Kaffee und ist tot. Ins AH gucken, fast nicht möglich. Was soll daran Rollenspiel sein.


----------



## Flooza (26. Oktober 2008)

fins lustig, auch wenn es manchmal bissl nervig ist. trotzdem großartige Leistung von Blizzard. sowas belebt die Welt.

9/10


----------



## Focht (26. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht, könnte das Event noch viel krasser werden. Ganze Zombiearmeen sollen die Haupstädte angreifen, Todesritter weibliche NPCs schänden und ganze Landstriche verwüsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stimm ich dir zu, den nach einiger zeit wird auch die derzeitige phase langweilig...





pumicore schrieb:


> nein, man wird ja sogar im AH, in der Bank und beim Postkasten attackiert. wenn alle ghule das in frieden lassen würden wärs ja nicht sooo schlimm man kann ja wegrennen



also ich glaube die Genfer Konventionen zählen in DIESEM Krieg nicht, die Geißel greift nunmal alles und jeden an.

mfg Focht


----------



## Anduris (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh nicht, warum ihr euch auf einmal mit euren Siganturen dissen wollt, oder besser gesagt ihr versucht es.. so was kindisches o_O
Darum gehts doch hier gar nicht, macht nen MIMIMI Threat im Offtopic auf und weint euch dort mal aus oder so. 
Naja, mein Post bringt grad auch nix, aber musste es mal gesagt haben! Und ja: Ich bin cool. ;-D


----------



## HolyRogue (26. Oktober 2008)

Düssel schrieb:


> Total nervend
> Man stellt seinen Char in der Stadt ab, holt sich nen Kaffee und ist tot. Ins AH gucken, fast nicht möglich. Was soll daran Rollenspiel sein.



Die Geißel wartet nicht auf deinen Kaffee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon recht oft erwähnt: Wenns euch nicht gefällt - macht mal Pause, geht in die Disse, lest ein Buch, zockt offline oder, wenns gar nicht anders geht, zockt zu unmöglichen Zeiten, wenn nicht tausende gelangweilte Leute ein bisschen Abwechslung vom monatelangen, drögen Daily-Abfarmen haben wollen...
Wer die zwei Minuten Respawntime nicht mit einem Gang aufs Klo oder ähnlichem überbrücken kann, tut mir echt leid. 

Echt mal. Ich spiele schon lang genug, um zu wissen, dass es immer welche gibt, die meckern müssen, weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.
/ironie on ... Das macht ihr echt super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ironie off 
Und ich sage euch nochmal: _Ihr müsst ja nicht spielen._ 
Und ehrlich gesagt gehen mir die in Gruppen-Leichen-Camper, Yeller und Spammer und die Pseudo-IMBA-RoXXorz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die glauben, einen immer dann killen zu müssen, wenn man nur nur 3 % HP hat und grad am reggen ist, viel mehr auf den Sack als die paar Ghule. WoW hat schon lange nicht mehr die Qualität, die es haben sollte, und wenn dann mal was Brauchbares kommt, sind die Flamer wieder da. 
Ich bitte um jede Menge Flames! (die ich weder beachten noch beantworten werde. Tststs...)


----------



## Elkera (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Geißel wartet nicht auf deinen Kaffee

Nicht die Geißel trägt die Seuche ins AH oder Lowie-Gebiet sondern ein berittener 70er....

Und ehrlich gesagt gehen mir die in Gruppen-Leichen-Camper, Yeller und Spammer und die Pseudo-IMBA-RoXXorz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die glauben, einen immer dann killen zu müssen, wenn man nur nur 3 % HP hat und grad am reggen ist, viel mehr auf den Sack als die paar Ghule. 

Genau die geilen sich daran auf jetzt jeden immer und überall dranzukriegen... 
den Ghulen und Nekropolen kann ich aus dem Weg gehen... aber dem netten 70er der mich anvisiert und neben mich hinreitet - 
21er in Dunkelküste... da krieg ich n Hals

Und ne Menge anderer auch

....


----------



## Antonio86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht was soviele an diesen Event sch.ße finden! Ist doch mal ne Gute Abwechslung weil das Farmen,Daily machen usw nach einiger Zeit öde wird. Und dann wie immer ein Mimimi Thread öffnen macht einfach ne Pause wenn es euch nicht gefällt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS:Will auch Mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde blizzart versaut gerade jedes event ...
1. Das Kodo im braufest hatte vllt. jeder 20.te (letztes jahr konnte man drauf hinspaaren)
2. Schlotternächste (den kopflosen reiter konnte man immer beschwören wenn man in die instanz gegangen ist den ganzen tag jetzt finden leute die später nach hause kommen fast keine gruppe mehr weil es questlastig ist)
noch dazu... interessiert sich kein schwein mehr für das fest weil auf einen schlag das erfolgssystem dazu gekommen ist und jetzt auchnoch die blöden ghule...
3. Das Agentum event ist ja mal sowas von scheisse meistens sind soviel leute da das es nur ein mobgesteale ist und sonst nix noch zdazu gibt es zuwenig belohnungen.
4. wird das nächste event genauso scheisse weil jeder auf 80 levelt danke blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wow story ist tot weil alle nur klicken wollen und zapzap bäm und keiner beschäftigt sich mit der geschichte...




Wer ne Story will, soll ein Buch lesen oder sich nen Film reinziehen. Wer seine Unterhaltung vorgekocht bekommen muß, ist in einem Spiel fehl am Platze - Spieler machen sich ihre Story selber.


----------



## Kusownik (26. Oktober 2008)

es stört


----------



## Lucaya (26. Oktober 2008)

Cooles event für jeden der nen 70er hat. Klar müssen die Lowcharspieler dann ma n bisschen zurücktreten, aber mal ehrlich, die kriegen schon soviel hinterhergeworfen (einfacheres lvln, mount mit lvl 30 für fast umsonst, hexer/pala epicmount ab nächstem patch einfach vom lehrer etc....), dass sie das mal verkraften sollten, da es ja kein Dauerzustand ist und man als 70er auch mal was erwarten kann. Außerdem werden diese Lowchars ja auch mal 70 kommen und sich dann über solche events freuen, also verstehe ich nich wieso jetzt einige das event flamen als wär das für die nächsten 2 Jahre so und damit unmöglich selbst mal bei sowas mitzumachen..


----------



## m1chel (26. Oktober 2008)

Lucaya schrieb:


> Cooles event für jeden der nen 70er hat. Klar müssen die Lowcharspieler dann ma n bisschen zurücktreten, aber mal ehrlich, die kriegen schon soviel hinterhergeworfen (einfacheres lvln, mount mit lvl 30 für fast umsonst, hexer/pala epicmount ab nächstem patch einfach vom lehrer etc....), dass sie das mal verkraften sollten, da es ja kein Dauerzustand ist und man als 70er auch mal was erwarten kann. Außerdem werden diese Lowchars ja auch mal 70 kommen und sich dann über solche events freuen, also verstehe ich nich wieso jetzt einige das event flamen als wär das für die nächsten 2 Jahre so und damit unmöglich selbst mal bei sowas mitzumachen..




ich konnte als ich noch nicht 70 war kaum an events richtig mitmachen.
braufest boss ging nicht.
schlotternächte würde auch nicht gehen.

und da konnen <60 auch mal mitmachen und nicht so langweilige sachen machen wie braufest.


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon etliche SPieler getroffen die zwischen 60 und 70 waren und die haben schön mitgekämpft vorhin, haben XP bekommen, konnten die Qs erfüllen und haben teilweise schon Items bekommen die sie gleich mit 70 tragen können.

Das Event jetzt ist halt kein Solo Event wie z.b. das Braufest wo man das meiste auch alleine machen kann und wenn sich eben non 70iger einer Gruppe anschließen und mitkämpfen bekommen sie auch etwas dafür, Würfelglücl vorrausgesetzt oder nette Mitstreiter die die Sachen nicht brauchen.


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

Finde das event sehr schön gestaltet, nur eines stöhrt mich gewaltig, man kann sich ned mal 10 min Afk in ne Stadt stellen ohne getötet zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martog (26. Oktober 2008)

Man was für ein Mist ist denn hier los? 
Die Nekropolen ist haargenau das gleiche wie bei Naxx Eröffnung, da muss man als Gruppe (besser Raid) ran, wenn eine zu voll geht man zur nächsten.
Genau das gleich ist wenn eine Gegend zu voll mit Zombies. Einfach in anderer Gegend questen. Alle Gegenden sind sicher net überlaufen. Und wenn man mal Zombie ist ungewollt, denn einfach von allen entfernen, sterben und sich beleben und in andere Gegend ziehen. 

@ Brubanani: 2. Schlotternächste (den kopflosen reiter konnte man immer beschwören wenn man in die instanz gegangen ist den ganzen tag jetzt finden leute die später nach hause kommen fast keine gruppe mehr weil es questlastig ist)
noch dazu... interessiert sich kein schwein mehr für das fest weil auf einen schlag das erfolgssystem dazu gekommen ist und jetzt auchnoch die blöden ghule...

Was für ein Quatsch ist das denn, man kann in Ini gehen den Reiter beschwören und killen. Das kann jetzt jeder machen hinter einander weg ohne das man die Ini resetten muss und OHNE DAS MAN EINE VORQUEST gemacht haben muss.
Und wenn sich keiner für das Fest findet musst du dich halt damit abfinden oder such dir Leute per random. Das mit dem Erfolgssystem legt sich von ganz allein wieder, jetzt ist gerade ein Hype darum mal aber es beginnt schon ab zu flauen.
Blizz kann nichts dafür wenn du später nach Hause kommst.

Wenn letztes Jahr aufgepasst hast wirst mitbekommen haben das da vieles verbuggt war, vielleicht wurde es daher leicht abgeändert. Und wer letztes Jahr den Widder nicht gemacht hat selber schuld oder Glück gehabt wenn dieses Jahr in Ini ihn bekam. Ich hab Widder letztes Jahr gemacht und den Kodo gewonnen. Ich finde gut das das verändert haben, weil es war ganz schön schwierig den Widder zusammen zu bekommen.
Schade war das ohne Elekkparade und Wolpertinger nur zum kaufen net als q.

und weil es so schön passt gerade:MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Finde das event sehr schön gestaltet, nur eines stöhrt mich gewaltig, man kann sich ned mal 10 min Afk in ne Stadt stellen ohne getötet zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




is ja richtig; aber mal im ernst: als im 13 Jh. die pest in europa war hat sich auch keiner mal eben 10 min. afk in ne haupstadt gestellt. Oder?
Man muss sich der Situation halt anpassen


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonsy schrieb:


> is ja richtig; aber mal im ernst: als im 13 Jh. die pest in europa war hat sich auch keiner mal eben 10 min. afk in ne haupstadt gestellt. Oder?
> Man muss sich der Situation halt anpassen




/sign


----------



## Belsina5 (26. Oktober 2008)

am anfang wars ganz lustig
mitterweile nervt es total
weil man in den städten nicht mehr machen kann
und dann die rep kosten nee das muß nicht sein
kommt ja auch nichts rum bei
oder bekommt jeder 1000 g oder ein mount geschenkt
neee neeeeeee


----------



## ---- (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonsy schrieb:


> is ja richtig; aber mal im ernst: als im 13 Jh. die pest in europa war hat sich auch keiner mal eben 10 min. afk in ne haupstadt gestellt. Oder?
> Man muss sich der Situation halt anpassen



Wie sollen die das machen n schild nehmen und AFK draufschreiben? oO

Ne also sorry leute aber ich hasse Shattrath so alleine ohne event aber wenn da dann noch 50 ghuls rumrennen geht überhaupt nichts mehr... und ich will doch nur die dailys annehmen -.-

40 min für 3 quests annehmen....

Ich will nix weiter als da durch die qs annehmen und wieder wech -.-
also sorry ich muss zugeben ... das event geht mir tierisch auf den senkel


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

---- schrieb:


> Wie sollen die das machen n schild nehmen und AFK draufschreiben? oO
> 
> Ne also sorry leute aber ich hasse Shattrath so alleine ohne event aber wenn da dann noch 50 ghuls rumrennen geht überhaupt nichts mehr... und ich will doch nur die dailys annehmen -.-
> 
> ...




Da kann ich nur eins sagen : Kauf dir nen vernünftigen Rechner... sollen nun 10 millionen Spieler auf ein Event verzichten wei ldeine alte Mühle abkackt? ...


----------



## White-Frost (26. Oktober 2008)

Also klar ist es nervent dauernd umgebracht zu werden aber an sich mein gott leb ich mit finds toll das sich blizzard solche mühe macht und man kann sich ja ns pass draus machen^^ einzelne ausenposten als ghuls einnehmen und warten bis wer kommt und sich zu wehren versucht also des beste draus machen finds gut das blizzard sowas macht


----------



## ---- (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur eins sagen : Kauf dir nen vernünftigen Rechner... sollen nun 10 millionen Spieler auf ein Event verzichten wei ldeine alte Mühle abkackt? ...




nö aber einfach mich in frieden lassen wenn ich darum bitte oO

und btw: gib geld und ich kauf mir einen kann ich gerne machen


----------



## fraudani (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event mal ne nette Abwechslung. Entweder man macht Tagesquest oder levelt nen Twink durch die gleichen Quests, die man schon hinter sich hat. Da sind Sachen wie Schlotternächte und jetzt auch mal ne Runde Zombie sein doch ne witzige Abwechslung. Das Gejammer kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Zum Einen dauert das Event ja nicht ewig, zum Anderen macht es wenig Sinn ein Event einzubauen, bei dem die Geißel um sich haut aber so freundlich ist auf Lowlvler oder Eventverweigerer Rücksicht zu nehmen. Das Einzige, das mich an diesem Event wirklich stört, sind die ganzen Leute, die nichts Anderes zu tun haben, als den Handelschan voll zu piensen. Sich beschweren, dass sie nicht in Ruhe afk sein oder questen können, aber ohne Problem im Handel rumchatten. Und wen von stört es dann, dass deshalb andere vielleicht nicht ordentlich dem Handeln nachgehen können, weil sie ständig Gepiense aus den Verkaufsgesprächen filtern müssen? Und mal ehrlich: ich finde stundenlang die gleichen ausgelutschten Chuck Norris Witze im Handelschan ertragen zu müssen viel schlimmer, als mal ne Woche Zombieevent. Das ist nämlich bald vorbei, die blöden Witze kommen immer und immer und immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xurmu (26. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Oh mein gott leute in 3 wochen ist das vorbei und nur zum sagen MIMIMI echt das isen Event und blizzard lässt sich sowas coole einfallen und die meisten heulen wieder rum ( z.B. Paladine) wenns euch stört höhrt auf mit WOW wegen 3 wochen Event *lach* xD



omfg was haben palas damit zu tun ... derzeit weinen ja alle rum weil palas ja so imbaaa dmg raushaun -.- 
es kommt nicht auf die Klasse an sondern auf den der sie spielt check das doch mal !


----------



## Laxera (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, da macht sich blizz mal wieder so was (und ich finde das event bisher nice...) und dann wird sofort rumgeheult.. >.<



naja, aber bei den letzten events konnte man - soweit ich weiß (leider erst seit BC dabei) - wenn man denn nicht mit machen wollte, das auch sein lassen (bei dem event geht das nicht, wenn wo zombies stehen, ist man innerhalb von kurzer zeit auch zombie, was einem auf den sack geht (vor allem wenn man mit nem twink - guck in meinen mybuffed blog, dann siehste, das ich VIELE twinks habe und die auch ab und an (oft!) spiele - zocken und deshalb auch questen will!)

mfg LAX


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis ganet warum die alle rumheulen ein man steht doch nicht die ganze zeit in sw im oder vorm ah rum bei mir aufem server is nur im ah und davor so ein teather und warum weil der halbe server rumheult und z.b. ich oder ein paar ander leute dan verextra um den halben server zu ärgern die auktionatoren infiziern. Würdet ihr nicht so rumheulen würde das auch nicht so oft gemacht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Wenn ihr doch nicht invizirt werden wollt dan greift uns doch nicht an ich greif nur npc´s an.


----------



## wardamon (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finds extrem nervend. Ja ja..... gehört zum Game, spiel doch kein Rollenspiel usw... Blablabla....

Wie soll ich denn spielen? Kleine Chars die ich gerade aufbaue..... wie soll der Level 17 denn bitte mal zum Lehrer in SW oder mal ins AH ohne direkt von 1000 Zombies angegriffen zu werde?... Praktisch zur Zeit nicht möglich mit einem low Level Char zu spielen. Ja klar... meine 70ger können ausweichen... Nur: Bezahle ich jeden Monat Geld an Blizzard um meine kleinen Chars praktisch nicht spielen zu können?


----------



## Aflatoxin (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen, am Anfang fand ich das Event schon spannend, als die ersten Kisten aufgetaucht sind. Mittlerweile ist es aber einfach nur noch nervig. Ich habe neben meiner Dissertation nicht wirklich viel Zeit zum spielen und bin froh, wenn ich am Abend mal eine Stunde am PC entspannen kann. Da ich auch nicht aktive raide spiele ich im moment v.a. Twinks. Seid das Event an Aggressivität zugenommen hat ist das aber nicht mehr möglich. Wenn man nicht mitten im nirgendwo questet und sich einer Siedlung nähert ist man sofort infiziert (und da die meisten Heiler mittlerweile auch weg sind ist man fast sofort auch tot). Die Questgeber, Banker, Autionäre, ja einfach alle NPCs sind die meiste Zeit infiziert. Bitte erspart euch jetzt sowas wie MIMIMIMI... ich kann verstehen dass es vielen Leuten Spaß macht andere in die Luft zu sprengen und zu infizieren. Aber es gibt Leute, denen das keinen Spaß macht (v.a. wenn man noch genug anderen Content hat, den man erleben möchte).
Ich bezahlte fast 13 € im Monat für das Recht, die Server von Blizzard nutzen zu dürfen. Aufgrund der Spielmechanik (und NICHT wegen des Verhaltens anderer Spieler... an den ersten beiden Tagen konnte man sich meistens schnell genug heilen lassen) ist es mir jedoch nicht mehr möglich mit dem Charakter, den ich gerne spielen würde einzuloggen. Hier hat Blizzard wohl etwas zu hoch über das Ziel hinaus geschossen! Was bringt mir eine tolle "werbt einen Freund und levelt 3x so schnell Aktion" wenn ich nicht spielen kann, da das hierfür benötigte Umfeld dies nicht ermöglicht?!?
Mich würde echt interessieren, was Blizzard im Nachhinein so darüber denkt. Ich denke ich werde bis zum 13.11. nicht mehr spielen, weil dies (für MEIN Spielverhalten und MEINE Art, den Service von Blizzard zu nutzen) nicht mehr möglich ist!
MfG


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich verklage Blizzard. Ich wollte gestern mit meinem Lvl15 Paladin den Schwarzen Tempel rocken und was war? Dauernd tot.
Ich zahle 13€ im Monat um mit dem Char meiner Wahl am Ort meiner Wahl spielen zu können, fu Blizzard ...


----------



## Omas Zwerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne eimalige sache, genießt es!
Und hört auf rum zu heulen, mimimimimi


----------



## Uldart (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event selber ist ganz witzig und nervt eigentlich garnicht !

Was allerdings sehr nervig ist sind einige "bescheuerte" Mitspieler, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nun nix anderes zu tun haben als ihre Mitspieler zu NERVEN !!!!

Beispiel:
Ich will mit meinem Level 2 Bankchar in OG den Postkasten leeren...

...also mal eben umloggen, kaum bin ich eingeloggt schon tot. Vom Geistheiler wieder rein nach OG und was sehe ich, mind. 10 verwandelte Hordenspieler stehen im Kreis um den Postkasten um nu ja auch jeden der seine Post abholen will auch sicher zu verseuchen. Das mag ja bei einem 70er ganz witzig sein, nur mein Level 2 Bankchar ist dann sofort tot.

Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich es dank der Hilfe von einigen 70ern doch geschafft meine Post abzuholen um dabei 4x zu sterben.
Danach rein in die Bank um einige Sachen einzulagern. Na toll, Pustekuchen... alle Bänker sind tot und die Ghule stehen schon bereit sie sofort nach dem respawn wieder zu infizieren...

Nach ca. 15 min habe ich es dann endlich geschafft meine Sachen einzulagern, als dann noch eben ins AH um einiges zu verkaufen. Was soll ich sagen, die selbe Situation wie in der Bank. Alle Auktionatoren sind tot und die Ghule stehen schon bereit um sie beim respawn wieder zu infizieren.

Fazit: Ein Vorgang der mich normalerweise 2 Min kostet dauert nun mind. ne halbe Stunde, und das alles nur weil einige Mitspieler es lustig finden anderen auf die Nerven zu gehen.

Ich frage mich gerade ob diese Mitspieler mir nun vielleicht meine entgangene Spielzeit erstatten ?? Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Blizzard anfragen....


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verklage Blizzard. Ich wollte gestern mit meinem Lvl15 Paladin den Schwarzen Tempel rocken und was war? Dauernd tot.
> Ich zahle 13€ im Monat um mit dem Char meiner Wahl am Ort meiner Wahl spielen zu können, fu Blizzard ...



:>



Achja, was ich wirklich wollte: Flames wegen den TE oder untereinander bei nicht-übereinstimmung mit anderen Meinungen führt zu längerne Schreibsperren im Forum.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verklage Blizzard. Ich wollte gestern mit meinem Lvl15 Paladin den Schwarzen Tempel rocken und was war? Dauernd tot.
> Ich zahle 13€ im Monat um mit dem Char meiner Wahl am Ort meiner Wahl spielen zu können, fu Blizzard ...


Passiert mir auch immer. Das is doch so scheiße. 
MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich will den Gag ja nicht kaputt machen aber unter 70 wirds damit nix ^^ Ansonsten wäre es mit Sicherheit funny. Bei dem Levelunterschied pullst du wahrscheinlich beim betreten gleich die ersten 2 Stockwerke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch Edit: das heisst ich darf Euch jetzt nicht flamen nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin. Verdammt aber auch ^^


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> Das Event selber ist ganz witzig und nervt eigentlich garnicht !
> 
> Was allerdings sehr nervig ist sind einige "bescheuerte" Mitspieler, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nun nix anderes zu tun haben als ihre Mitspieler zu NERVEN !!!!
> 
> ...


Das machen die mitspieler nur weil einige die ganze zeit im /2 oder hier auf buffed die ganze zeit nur MIMIMIMI machen. Also ich mach das so.


----------



## Sixa (26. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt spinnen sie... ich war vorhin in TB... die Buffzeit ist auf 1min runter... und keine Argentumsheiler mehr... ich kann nirgendwo mehr hinfliegen oder kurz zur Bank...
die 75er wachen sind vielerorts auch infiziert und lustig ist das nicht mehr... und als ich heute kurz ne stunde ausgeloggt war und wieder einloggte, war ich ohne ersichtlichen grund infiziert. Ich kann so NICHT spielen.


----------



## Crystania (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke fürs Postlöschen, ich fand den eigentlich ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja, dann möchte ich mal nicht so sein und bin mal was netter. Ich finde es nicht nervig, denn ist eine super Abwechslung zum normalen WoW Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit supervielen lieben Grüßen an den TE und den wehrten Herrn Siteadmin oder Moderator der meinen Post gelöscht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

find euch trotzdem noch super ! vote zam 4 president


----------



## Uldart (26. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das machen die mitspieler nur weil einige die ganze zeit im /2 oder hier auf buffed die ganze zeit nur MIMIMIMI machen. Also ich mach das so.




Na toll, welch eine Logik steckt den nun dahinter, aber vielleicht erstattest du mir ja nun meine entgangene Spielzeit....


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> Na toll, welch eine Logik steckt den nun dahinter, aber vielleicht erstattest du mir ja nun meine entgangene Spielzeit....


Die logik heist: 
Ihr spammt den /2 zu und ich kill eure Twinks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal die entfernen bald noch die möglichkeit,die Krankheit zu entfernen..Ist ja doof wie die Heiler klassen das immer dispellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (26. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Die logik heist:
> Ihr spammt den /2 zu und ich kill eure Twinks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL, das ist die Logik eines Kindergartenkindes.... "mimimi der hat mir mein schäufelchen weggenommen"

Für mich heißt das ganz nur, "FU** auf das Event", ich werde jetzt erst mal ne Pause von WOW machen, denn mit solchen Mitspielern macht es echt kein Spaß mehr...


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> LOL, das ist die Logik eines Kindergartenkindes.... "mimimi der hat mir mein schäufelchen weggenommen"



Vielen Dank fürs Ignorieren und viel Spaß mit 24 Stunden Foren-Auszeit.


----------



## Atrocis (26. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Ignorieren und viel Spaß mit 24 Stunden Foren-Auszeit.


Der Forenrang triffts.


----------



## Aflatoxin (26. Oktober 2008)

> Ich glaub ich verklage Blizzard. Ich wollte gestern mit meinem Lvl15 Paladin den Schwarzen Tempel rocken und was war? Dauernd tot.
> Ich zahle 13€ im Monat um mit dem Char meiner Wahl am Ort meiner Wahl spielen zu können, fu Blizzard ...



Also so einen Satz von einem Mod hier zu hören find ich wirklich interessant.
Ich versuche es einmal mit einfach Worten zu umschreiben:

Ich bezahle z.B. Studiengebühren, um an einer anerkannten Universität einen Hochschulabschluss zu erwerben. Damit ist jedoch nicht verbunden, das sich dies sofort nach 1 Woche oder mit lauter ungenügend auf meinen Scheinen zu erreichen, sondern NUR die Möglichkeit, die universitären Einrichtungen zu benutzen und diese auch in einem Zustand vor zu finden, die es ermöglichen sein erworbenes "Produkt" (in diesem Fall das Hochschulstudium) zu nutzen.

Verstehst Du, was ich damit sagen will? Das eine hat mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun. Das ein lvl 15 Paladin nicht BT gehen kann ist klar, dass ein lvl 20 Twink aber Orgrimmar betreten und lebend zu seinem Klassenlehrer kommen und anschließend die Stadt wieder verlassen kann hingegen schon (oder bist Du da anderer Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also, auch wenn man Mod-Status genießt (in dessen Genuss ich unter uns gesagt in einem Naturwissenschaftlichen Forum mit reger Beteiligung bin), sollte man ein bischen beim posten denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses.
> ...


Das ist nen schlechter Witz oder? Blizzard kündigt an:
"Allianz und Horde werden von der Geißel angegriffen [...] Es wird einen Grund für die Spieler geben, nach Nordend zu gehen [...] Es wird ein Event wie noch nie zuvor."
Blizzard setzt um: - Überall tauchen Ghule auf
                           - Spieler wie du, die so genervt sind sehen einen Sinn darin die Geißel (in Nordend) zu vernichten
                           - Ein Event wie noch nie zuvor, die die Story vorantreibt

Spieler sagt: "Das ist so unerwartet MIMIMI!"
Ich sage: "Das ist WoW. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, hör auf."

Willst du mir wirklich erzählen, dass das Event eine "schlechte" Idee von Blizz war? Ich find sie ausgezeichnet. Ghul spielen macht Spaß. Einfach mal ausprobieren und nicht die 70er herrufen die dann den Ghulen mit ihrem S4 den Spaß verderben, sondern mitmachen. Mich nerven eher die S4ler, die durch ganz Azeroth reisen nur um Spieler wie mich daran zu hindern ein wenig Spaß mit dem Event zu haben. Eine Infektion ist meiner Meinung nach eh viel zu schwach, da sie von Pala/Priest blitzschnell weggeheilt ist. Falls nicht, verkriech dich in den Hauptstädten und mach PvP, da sind Eventheiler ohne Ende (der einzige Grund, warum die Hauptstädte noch nicht überrannt sind, denk ich mal).

PS: /lol Geiles Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ich finds toll, dass endlich mal alle einbezogen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, das ist das aller beste. Alle werden einbezogen, so sollte es sein.

Das einzige was an dem event doof ist, ist das es paralel mit den Schlotternächten läuft.


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die entfernen bald noch die möglichkeit,die Krankheit zu entfernen..Ist ja doof wie die Heiler klassen das immer dispellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für was? wenn 3 zombis auf einen schamanen mit der fähigkeit schnapp raufhauen kann der Decursen so viel er will der packt das nicht das dauert nur noch 1ne minute und die infizierung stackt mit jeden schlag und geht dann 10 sekunden schneller (oder fast jeden). Auf jeden fall ist es jetzt schon krass genug wenns noch krasser wird dann werden die zombis glaub bald die oberhand haben^^.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Aflatoxin schrieb:


> Verstehst Du, was ich damit sagen will? Das eine hat mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun. Das ein lvl 15 Paladin nicht BT gehen kann ist klar, dass ein lvl 20 Twink aber Orgrimmar betreten und lebend zu seinem Klassenlehrer kommen und anschließend die Stadt wieder verlassen kann hingegen schon (oder bist Du da anderer Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schätze was Tikume mit seinem "Beispiel" sagen wollte ist, dass das Event 1. eh nicht ewig so andauern wird und 2. Das Event einfach ein Bestandteil des Spiels ist, da ist, ablaufen wird und kein "Warum bezahl ich für sowas" etwas daran ändern wird, weils Bestandteil des Spiels ist.


----------



## Aflatoxin (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht es dabei auch nicht um die 13 Euro ABogebühren.
Sondern nur darum, dass es vielleicht geschickter gewesen wäre, Leuten, die ihre Zeit in WoW anders verbringen wollen dies auch zu ermöglichen!


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Der Forenrang triffts.



Natürlich, sonst wär er nicht so gewählt. :-)


----------



## Astrakiller (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Für was? wenn 3 zombis auf einen schamanen mit der fähigkeit schnapp raufhauen kann der Decursen so viel er will der packt das nicht das dauert nur noch 1ne minute und die infizierung stackt mit jeden schlag und geht dann 10 sekunden schneller (oder fast jeden). Auf jeden fall ist es jetzt schon krass genug wenns noch krasser wird dann werden die zombis glaub bald die oberhand haben^^.




Meinte das auch eher so,wenn ich als Zombie im AH Explodier oder sonst wo..Oder wenn ich Infiziert bin,es auch bleiben möchte,aber ich trotzdem einfach von nem Paladin dispellt werde..


----------



## Atrocis (26. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich, sonst wär er nicht so gewählt. :-)


Muss man als neuer erst alles lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find das Event nicht so schlimm, merke bspw mit meinem B11 gar nix davon ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Meinte das auch eher so,wenn ich als Zombie im AH Explodier oder sonst wo..Oder wenn ich Infiziert bin,es auch bleiben möchte,aber ich trotzdem einfach von nem Paladin dispellt werde..



Ja, das nervt auch - Aber das gehört genau so zu den Möglichkeiten der Event-Umsetzung wie die Zombie-Invasion selbst. Die Reinigungen machens erst spannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir (Raid) waren anfangs auch etwas "pissed", weil unsere Infektions-Versuche an den ersten Zwei Tagen durch Schamanen, Priester und Palas verhindert wurden - vor allem weils zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht so leicht war, OG zu infiltrieren *g*


----------



## Gabola (26. Oktober 2008)

Haha, ihr seit lustig!!! Ich find des Event super und ich wirds super finden wenn die Geschichte von WoW immer so gestartet werden würde, jede Woche oder Monat was neues und häpchenweise um einfach mehr abwechselung und ned über monate nur dailys reinzubringen. Vote for EVENTS!!!


----------



## Aryadiel (26. Oktober 2008)

ach ja? dann versuch mal dailys ohne questgeber in shatt zu machen, oder reagenzien zu kaufen um inis zu gehen, es ist zum kot... und mit jedem tag wird es nerviger, ich fliege neuerdings nur noch über shatt, landen, mal eben die bank oder den briefkasten aufsuchen, vergiss es. oh, dass ist wirklich sehr witzig, wir lachen alle, ha ha


----------



## Xantres (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...




mimimimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls du es nich mitbekommen hast, DIE GEIßEL GREIFT AN!
das heißt: PURE ZERSTÖRUNG und AUSLÖSCHUNG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was wiederum heißt, das man aus Azeroth flüchten SOLL/MUSS!

lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s: nutz doch das event aus, wenn du nicht weißt was du machen kannst ^^ sammel das epische set, wenn du einen 70iger hast oder mach die event quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder farm dir ehre oder gold? oder, oder, oder, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragsha (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event is ne prima Idee!!! Es verbindet sogar Allizanz mit Horde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es macht verdammt viel spaß,aber ich finde die guhle sind noch zu schwach am besten sollte man die ein bisschen pushen
und es ist ne prima Abwechslung dazu immer dailys Raiden pvp machen und ich finde Palas und Prieter sollten die Infektion net weg machen können.

Und an die 70iger die sich mit ihrem s4 equipt soo toll finden sollen net immer die Leute nerven die mal ne kleine guhl Armee aufbauen wollen.


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Der Forenrang triffts.



Hmm das eine wäre:
Nach einem weitverbreiteten Verständnis des Wortes bezeichnet Macht die Fähigkeit von Individuen und Gruppen, auf das Verhalten und Denken sozialer Gruppen oder Personen - in ihrem Sinn und Interesse - einzuwirken.

Da sag ich mal platt: Quod erar demonstrandum ^^


Das andere:
Die Diktatur (v. lat. dictatura) ist eine Regierungsform, die sich durch eine einzelne regierende Person, den Diktator, oder eine regierende Gruppe von Personen (z.B. Partei, Militärführer, Familie) mit unbeschränkter Macht auszeichnet.

Tja so spielt das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So jetzt bin ich aber still, sonst bin ich auch gleich wegen Themaverfehlung dran xD


----------



## Ilunadin (26. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Erzähle mir doch bitte jetzt nicht, du seiest neu hier bei WoW.
> Spiele einen deiner Siebziger und gut.



Ich für meinen Teil bin neueinsteiger...Hatte zwar schon erfolge aber das liegt hinter mir nu faneg ich mit einem 1er an..und das macht DEFINITIV keinen spaß mehr.

Kalr ist das Event schön umgesetzt und macht Stimmung....WENN du einen Char über 60 hast!


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Ragsha schrieb:


> Ich finde das Event is ne prima Idee!!! Es verbindet sogar Allizanz mit Horde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also jeden ally den ich zum zombi mach jagt sich immer sofort selber in die luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Ragsha schrieb:


> Es verbindet sogar Allizanz mit Horde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Gedanken würde ich bis zu Lich King wieder verwerfen. ;-)


----------



## Dajor (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das event Super ^^
Also zum einen weil es als zombie super viel spaß macht eine arme aufzubauen und reskieren muss das einfach ein andere kommt und alle auslöscht, zu anfang war es schwer jetzt geht es schon langsam.
zum anderen finde ich es doch schon beängigent, ich wollte heute in shat zum Greifenmeister und da waren Horden von Zombies ich konnte ihn nicht mal ansprechen und wollte mich aus dem staub machen um mal nicht infizerit zu werden, und das ist dann ulra schwer, man bekommt wirklich das gefühl von angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn alle für das event wären würde es doch langweilig weil man gegen keinen kämpfen kann, wenn ich qeusten will bekämpfe ich sie, und wenn ich langeweile habe: FÜR DIE GEISEL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade das es bald vorbei ist ^^ aber einfach super klasse.


MfG Dajor


----------



## Lokibu (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds toll, endlich etwas, was man nicht kontrollieren kann. Das macht das ganze Mmorpg etwas realistischer als dauernt das sture Questen. Auf jedenfall ist jeder froh wenn das vorbei ist, und so sollte es auch sein für ein Event dass den Horror einer Seuche wiederspiegelt, gegen die man mehr oder weniger machtlos ist.

Eingach nur geil.


----------



## Nassim (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm,

mir ist da grad noch ein toller Vorschlag eingefallen: vielleicht sollten wir Blizzard mal anschreiben, das wir alle das Event so toll finden, das sie es am Besten gar nicht mehr abschaffen....ist doch super, wer brauch schon questen und farmen und so....alles Käse. Und noch besser, wenn LichKing kommt, dann raiden wir Arthas als Ghularmee, dann wird der aber blöd gucken.....


----------



## flammenelfe (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Seuche nur den Befällt der sie will wäre das ganze auch langweilig. Mich nervt es aktuell auch ein bissel an mit meinem Bankchar net mal lebend zum Briefkasten zu können...Aber das gehört meiner Meinung dazu. Am Ende werden die Hauptstädte, nicht mal eben kleine Aussenposten, nein unsere Hauptstädte werden angegriffen und überrannt. Sie werden überrannt von der Geisel, bisher kann man dem ganzen noch etwas ausweichen. Aber einen Krieg, eine Invasion mitzuerleben in den nächsten 2 Wochen, wird denke ich einmalig sein. Auch wenns jetzt ein bissel nervt, in einem Jahr wenn wir eh unseren Trott vom täglichen Questen und der immer gleichen Instanz haben, werden wir an die zeit zurückdenken: Es hat zwar genervt aber das war mal was besonderes. 

Wenns dich wirklich nervt... bleib bis zum Release offline.


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall ist es jetzt schon krass genug wenns noch krasser wird dann werden die zombis glaub bald die oberhand haben^^.


Das ist Ziel des ganzen.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Oktober 2008)

flammenelfe schrieb:


> Wenn die Seuche nur den Befällt der sie will wäre das ganze auch langweilig. Mich nervt es aktuell auch ein bissel an mit meinem Bankchar net mal lebend zum Briefkasten zu können...Aber das gehört meiner Meinung dazu. Am Ende werden die Hauptstädte, nicht mal eben kleine Aussenposten, nein unsere Hauptstädte werden angegriffen und überrannt. Sie werden überrannt von der Geisel, bisher kann man dem ganzen noch etwas ausweichen. Aber einen Krieg, eine Invasion mitzuerleben in den nächsten 2 Wochen, wird denke ich einmalig sein. Auch wenns jetzt ein bissel nervt, in einem Jahr wenn wir eh unseren Trott vom täglichen Questen und der immer gleichen Instanz haben, werden wir an die zeit zurückdenken: Es hat zwar genervt aber das war mal was besonderes.
> 
> Wenns dich wirklich nervt... bleib bis zum Release offline.


Genau es ist ein rollenspiel und jetzt muss man eben manchmal in die rolle eines zombies schlüpfen.


----------



## L.Shandro (26. Oktober 2008)

ach leutz, das spiel heißt im übrigen World of WARcraft und kaum kommt mal etwas WAR ins spiel wird zur pampers gegriffen und nach mami gerufen? und das das ganze beim twinken nervig sein soll kann ich auch net behaupten, immerhin gibt es auf jedem level mehr als nur ein gebiet wo man seine ep verdienen kann. Also heult net immer gleich wenn euch ein böser ghul niederprügelt oder habt ihr je gehört das sich hogger darüber beschwert das er ständig aufs maul bekommt? ^^


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Persönlich kann ich mich auch nur denen anschließen die solche Event befürworten. Ich finde es super und mal ne Abwechslung. Auch der Zeitpunkt ist gut gewählt da es eine Lücke bis zum Addon füllt.


----------



## Insane Clown (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event nervt so abartig !!!
Auf meinem Server spielen nur so Gehirn amputierte Idioten die echt nur darauf aus sind ein *ständig* an's Bein zu Pinkeln.
Den ganzen Tag in Shattrath keine BG-anmelder, Banker usw. usw.

und auf Story scheiss ich, schätzungsweise 95% aller WoW-spieler lesen nicht mal Quest texte aber dann irgendwas von Story daher labern, ne is klar


----------



## Megamage (26. Oktober 2008)

Mal ehrlich...es nervt!


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Nassim schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> mir ist da grad noch ein toller Vorschlag eingefallen: vielleicht sollten wir Blizzard mal anschreiben, das wir alle das Event so toll finden, das sie es am Besten gar nicht mehr abschaffen....ist doch super, wer brauch schon questen und farmen und so....alles Käse. Und noch besser, wenn LichKing kommt, dann raiden wir Arthas als Ghularmee, dann wird der aber blöd gucken.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....muss....bösen...kommentar....verkneifen....sonst kommt zam und haut mir denn bann hammer übern kopf...muss...wiederstehen...ahh....KAAAN NICHT AHHHHHHH ......*du doof*...


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

Insane schrieb:


> Das Event nervt so abartig !!!
> Auf meinem Server spielen nur so Gehirn amputierte Idioten die echt nur darauf aus sind ein *ständig* an's Bein zu Pinkeln.
> Den ganzen Tag in Shattrath keine BG-anmelder, Banker usw. usw.
> 
> und auf Story scheiss ich, schätzungsweise 95% aller WoW-spieler lesen nicht mal Quest texte aber dann irgendwas von Story daher labern, ne is klar


Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die Unterschiede zwischen PvE und PvP sind aber in PvE sind so gut wie alle NPCs unangreifbar in Shatt. Grad mal die, die man für irgendwelche Quests angreifen muss sind möglich und dann noch 3-4 andere, aber ansonsten verhungert man da als Ghul recht schnell.

PS: *rechne* 5% von 10Mio (oder?) = 500000 Leute die Questtexte lesen. Hier sprechen sich geschätzte 6 für Story aus. Ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

So nach dem ich den thread heut den ganzen tag während meiner arbeitszeit verfolgt hab freu ich mich schon drauf in 20 min. 
nach hause zu fahren und mal zu schauen ob sich seit heut morgen soviel verändert hat.
da hier soviel mimimi geposted wird muss dass ja schon übel abgehen.

P.S. Pro Geißel !!


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Aflatoxin schrieb:


> Ich bezahle z.B. Studiengebühren, um an einer anerkannten Universität einen Hochschulabschluss zu erwerben. Damit ist jedoch nicht verbunden, das sich dies sofort nach 1 Woche oder mit lauter ungenügend auf meinen Scheinen zu erreichen, sondern NUR die Möglichkeit, die universitären Einrichtungen zu benutzen und diese auch in einem Zustand vor zu finden, die es ermöglichen sein erworbenes "Produkt" (in diesem Fall das Hochschulstudium) zu nutzen.



Und genau das kannst Du. Ich zumindest konnte es die letzten Tage problemlos.

Ich sehe hier lediglich die Forderung dass Events möglichst niemanden stören sollen. Dann haben wir bald keine Events, denn das Weihnachtsevent stört mich z.B. wenn ich im Alterac Yetis oder in Tanaris Piraten hauen will.
Heisst das Spiel nicht World of Warcraft? Soll es nicht auch in gewisser Weise Abenteuer und nicht nur weichgespülten Content an den sich nur ja keiner stossen kann vermitteln?
Wenn man versucht etwas zu kreiieren dass für niemand einen Geschmack hat an dem er sich stören könnte dann hat man etwas Geschmacksneutrales.


----------



## SirCire (26. Oktober 2008)

An sich ein äußerst genialer Schachzug von Blizzard, dieses ganze Event.
Man muss mal überlegen was sie gemacht haben. Anstatt zu versuchen einige gescriptete Angriffe auf die Hauptstätte zu starten, haben sie es geschafft, das die Spieler den Angriff auf die Städte übernehmen. Viel intelligenter könnten die gescripteten Zombies auch nicht vorgehen. 
Desweiteren tragen die ganzen Rep-Kosten zur Deflation bei und nehmen noch mal nen Schwung Zaster aus dem Spiel.
Aber vor allem haben sie es ohne größeren Aufwand geschafft, die Spieler gegen die Geißel einzunehmen. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde wohl jeder Spieler sofort auf einen Zombie draufhauen als an ihm vorbeizugehen. 
Von daher glaube ich, ist das Event ein voller Erfolg für Blizzard. Und jeder der hier sagt, das ihm die Zombies nerven, wird sich sicherlich freuen wenn er in ein paar Wochen nach Nordend darf um den Typen mal gehörig den A.... aufzureißen... 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die Rückrunde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ....muss....bösen...kommentar....verkneifen....sonst kommt zam und haut mir denn bann hammer übern kopf...muss...wiederstehen...ahh....KAAAN NICHT AHHHHHHH ......*du doof*...




*rofl* /sign


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und genau das kannst Du. Ich zumindest konnte es die letzten Tage problemlos.
> 
> Ich sehe hier lediglich die Forderung dass Events möglichst niemanden stören sollen. Dann haben wir bald keine Events, denn das Weihnachtsevent stört mich z.B. wenn ich im Alterac Yetis oder in Tanaris Piraten hauen will.
> Heisst das Spiel nicht World of Warcraft? Soll es nicht auch in gewisser Weise Abenteuer und nicht nur weichgespülten Content an den sich nur ja keiner stossen kann vermitteln?
> Wenn man versucht etwas zu kreiieren dass für niemand einen Geschmack hat an dem er sich stören könnte dann hat man etwas Geschmacksneutrales.



So wie Tofu >.< und das mag so gut wie keiner...


----------



## airace (26. Oktober 2008)

Insane schrieb:


> und auf Story scheiss ich



mhh ich glaube dann bist du bei einem mmoRPg flasch den wie der name schon sagt es geht um ROLEPLAY auf deutsch rollenspiel.... wenn du nicht weist was das ist Wikipedia FTW !!!


----------



## Scharamo (26. Oktober 2008)

Finde das Event TOTAL ZUM KOTZEN ! Man kann nichtmal in Ruhe auf seinem Bankchar. sachen hin und her verschicken... Sofort wid man angegriffen und macht ein auf Zombi. 
Als low lvl ist man bei dem Event echt gefickt.


----------



## Suepermann (26. Oktober 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Persönlich kann ich mich auch nur denen anschließen die solche Event befürworten. Ich finde es super und mal ne Abwechslung. Auch der Zeitpunkt ist gut gewählt da es eine Lücke bis zum Addon füllt.



Es leitet das Addon ein und ist nicht nur dazu da die Lücke bis zu selbigem zu füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (26. Oktober 2008)

einfach nur nervig kein bank npc oder sonstiges mehr in shat weil irgendwelche kiddies sich toll dabei fühlen die viecher wegzubomben -.-
selbst og is netmal mehr nen npc am leben weil die plagen da rumoperieren -.-
Kinder Raus aus WoW alles unter 18 ist eh zu nichts nütze..
drecksspacken


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

nochmal zu ein paar älteren Posts:


Blutdürster schrieb:


> also heißt es das ich in wotlk die ganze zeit nur guhle kolppen darf oder wie. IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Die Armee von Arthas besteht aus Untoten. Nein, nicht nur Ghule, auch Gruftbestien, Abscheulichkeiten (die wandernden Flickenteppiche) und noch mehr Ghule.



Mofriese schrieb:


> Ich bin verseucht und benutze Gottesschild = Ich werde zum Zombie.
> Also bitte.. einfach lächerlich.


Juhu! Bubble-Nerf! /dance
Es gibt Dinge, werter Pala, bei denen Imba-Unsterblichkeit-und-Vergelter-Damage nicht hilft. Find dich damit ab.
Abgesehen davon, was soll die Bubble schon machen? Du wirst unverweundbar und unsterblich, aber du stirbst ja nicht. Du bist hinterher nicht TOT sondern UNTOT!

Achja:


Casionara schrieb:


> einfach nur nervig kein bank npc oder sonstiges mehr in shat weil irgendwelche kiddies sich toll dabei fühlen die viecher wegzubomben -.-
> selbst og is netmal mehr nen npc am leben weil die plagen da rumoperieren -.-
> Kinder Raus aus WoW alles unter 18 ist eh zu nichts nütze..
> drecksspacken


1. Du warst auch mal <18.
2. Meinst du nur Minderjährige haben Spaß an Events? Ich bin ja der Überzeugung, dass die Kiddies atm die Schlachtfelder mit ihren Imba-Vergeltern (Nerf-Bedarf!) aufreiben. Da kann man sich seit dem Patch nicht mehr blicken lassen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur lustig



Casionara schrieb:


> einfach nur nervig kein bank npc oder sonstiges mehr in shat weil irgendwelche kiddies sich toll dabei fühlen die viecher wegzubomben -.-
> selbst og is netmal mehr nen npc am leben weil die plagen da rumoperieren -.-
> Kinder Raus aus WoW alles unter 18 ist eh zu nichts nütze..
> drecksspacken


rüsutng ausziehen und spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich mal abwechselung zum stupiden mob kloppen. mal für arthas die eigenen stadtwachn und spiele aufmischen


----------



## GuardianWien (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn es fair wäre, aber heute habe ich mal einen direkten vergleich vom sw und og gemacht.

in og herrscht dauerkampf, ständig zombies.

in sw nicht.

wenn man durch og sich bewegt, so findet man dort so ca. alle paar meter verseuchte kisten, schaben oder ähnliches.
in sw hingegen bin ich durch 3 distrikte gelaufen und wo habe ich die kisten entdeckt, auf den stegen zum wasser von sw.

blizzard verarscht hier definitiv die horde fraktion. unverhältnismäßig viele verseuchungspunkte bei der horde, bei der allianz grad mal 2 gefunden, nach fast 10min durchlauf von sw.

blizzard zeigt hier definitiv, dass sie keine anhänger der horde sind. world of allianz



Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

GuardianWien schrieb:


> wenn es fair wäre, aber heute habe ich mal einen direkten vergleich vom sw und og gemacht.
> 
> in og herrscht dauerkampf, ständig zombies.
> 
> ...


Ich will nicht zu hart sein, aber: Unsinn.
Wenn sich ein Spieler infizieren will (mittlerweile dürfte wohl jeder Wissen, was bei den Kisten passiert), ist es egal ob er dafür jetzt zum Steg oder zur nächsten Bude geht. Eine verhäufte "zufällige" Infektion ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, selbst wenn sie überall verstreut wären (anstatt der Pflastersteine).
Das bei der Horde Dauerkampf ist liegt ja wohl an der Community und abgesehen davon:
Wenn Blizz die Horde nicht mögen würde, wäre das Event für Hordler doch wohl unzugänglicher und nicht noch offensichtlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (26. Oktober 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> 1. Du warst auch mal <18.
> 2. Meinst du nur Minderjährige haben Spaß an Events? Ich bin ja der Überzeugung, dass die Kiddies atm die Schlachtfelder mit ihren Imba-Vergeltern (Nerf-Bedarf!) aufreiben. Da kann man sich seit dem Patch nicht mehr blicken lassen...



Ohne das picklige gesocks damals war wow entspannter und lustiger und es lief auch in gruppen bedeutend besser.
Doch kaum jointen die blagen wow ging es stetig bergab.
zum glück mach ich bei jeder ini den ts check wer sich zu jung anhört fliegt aus der grp weil der eh net spielen kann.
WoW back to the roots und mobben der kinder das sie heulend aufhören, leider geht das nicht da sie ja nun ein betätigungsfeld haben was ihrem scheiße spielen zugutekommt Arena unso der tummelplatz für alle lowbirds und kiddies die in richtigen pvp games nix gerissen kriegen!


----------



## realten (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Qualität der Antworten von den meisten hier und die Art mit Kritik umzugehen zeigt dass bei ihnen schon nicht mehr viel Gehirn wegzufressen ist. Leute die das event stört ernten nur "mimimi" oder "dann hör doch auf". Da geh ich mal davon aus sowas kommt von großartigen Helden die sich in Zombieverkleidung auf einmal trauen mit ihren 70ern einen heroischen raid auf den Goldhain zu machen. GZ zu der Leistung.

Das schlimmste am event seid ihr doch selbst. Ich hab heute einen Jäger beobachtet der in IF immer und immer wieder sich an den Kisten selbst infiziert, dann bis kurz vorm Ausbruch gewartet hat um sich dann im AH zur Explosion zu bringen. Da besteht der Spass doch nur noch darin, andere zu nerven und man muss schon ne reichlich arme Sau sein um sowas als fun zu empfinden.

Und ich kann dem auch wenig Spass abgewinnen, wenn meinem 30er twink in seinen levelgebieten 40er guhls über die Füße laufen, sorry.  

Ich finds im Prinzip auch gut wenn mal was passiert im Spiel aber inzwischen nimmt das nervige Formen an, ich möchte schon noch mitm Bankchar einfach mal in Ruhe was nachgucken dürfen.


----------



## powerpaket (26. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Genau es ist ein rollenspiel und jetzt muss man eben manchmal in die rolle eines zombies schlüpfen.



wenn du schonmal ein richtiges rollenspiel gespielt hättest würdest du da einen ganz extrem wichtigen unterschied kennen: im rollenspiel hast du die wahl, eine rolle zu spielen, welche du dir AUSSUCHST. wenn man derzeit zombiefiziert wird dann kann man leider nicht mehr von wahl sprechen.  das ist argument ist also in dem punkt völlig fehl am platz. 

und wie einige hier schon berichten macht es einigen spass anderen vorzuschreiben das sie das event lustig finden müssen und infizieren diese den lieben langen tag lang. war vorhin in eisenschmiede und was habe ich mich gefreut das ich bis zum hals durch tote waten durfte und nichtmal mehr mehr die chance hatte nen heiler zu finden   die ganze sache hat mir mal ebend 10g rep kosten eingebracht. juchuuuu  was war ich fröhlich .... 

sry aber das nervt von stunde zu stunde mehr und ich verstehe da auch nicht was lustig sein soll. wie soll man denn lvl70 werden sich gute ausrüstung besorgen können um der geissel in den poppes zu treten wenn man keine chance mehr hat ep´s zu machen oder skillen um das gold für die reparaturen zu horten?? 

ja was solls   hier kommen eh nur wieder wenig konstruktive "mimimimi geh zu mama heulen" antworten. 
bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn die abo zahlen dank gefrusteter spieler zurrück gehen.

ps: all jenen die meinten die lowlevel leute müssten halten solange das dauert was anderes spielen:  geht ihr doch was anderes spielen und freut euch dann über die neuen70er die euch vllt in nordend zur seite stehen können.


----------



## Jasdevi (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde dieses Event einfach genial. Blizzard sollte sowas öfter machen.


----------



## Thevike (26. Oktober 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> Ohne das picklige gesocks damals war wow entspannter und lustiger und es lief auch in gruppen bedeutend besser.
> Doch kaum jointen die blagen wow ging es stetig bergab.
> zum glück mach ich bei jeder ini den ts check wer sich zu jung anhört fliegt aus der grp weil der eh net spielen kann.


Hmmmm.... So ne Worte hab ich das letzte Mal bei Extremisten gehört. Ich weiß nicht welcher politischen Gesinnung du angehörst, doch muss ich dich arg kritisieren. Ich kenne genügend unter-18-jährige die es mit dir was Damage, Tanken und Heilung angeht mit Leichtigkeit aufnehmen können (wenn nicht übertreffen). In Shootern heißt es immer "Frauen und Shooter klappt nicht zusammen, wir rekrutieren keine", - Ich bin selbst keine daher erlaube ich mir eine objektive Meinung - und auch in dem Bereich gibt es ein paar, die sich der Prüfung stellen und den Großmäulern mal kräftig in den A**** treten. Also besser mal die Arroganz etwas zurückschrauben und eingestehen dass man auch nur ein Mensch ist. Nur weil jemand einer anderen Altersstufe angehört heißt es nicht dass er geistig, körperlich oder mental zurückgeblieben ist.


----------



## Cryjin (26. Oktober 2008)

Genau... wer mit diesem Event nicht klarkommt soll was anders Spielen =D... 

So ist es halt in dieser Geschichte ^^ Ausnahmezustand und viel Geballer ^^

Ok... Manche Typen gehen mir auch auf den "Sack" sich Infiziern zulassen und dann in Ogrimmar,Stormwind etc Amokzulaufen oder sowas...^^ aber an sich ist das Event schon geil endlich wieder mal was LOS !!!! =D


----------



## Leox (26. Oktober 2008)

ich LIEBE! dieses event! zugegeben, es kann nervend sein wenn man auf dem bankchar ma bisl "bänkerln" will.. aber man kann endlich mal den leuten von der eigenen fraktion einen auswischen! leute umhauen mit denen man schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat :-) oder einfach spass haben!


----------



## Lefrondon (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich schreibe mal meine Antwort zu dem sofort geschlossenen anderen Thread hierrein:


> Kardexis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [1]Blizzardmit ihren Problemen beim neuen Patch haben doch wohl alle genug  genervt. Eine ganze Woche nur Abstürze, etc..
> ...


----------



## Warriorforce (26. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMIMIMI!!!!

Mein Gott Leute, hört doch auf mit den ganzen Flames.

Da will Blizzard vor dem Addon noch bisschen Leben in die Bude bringen(zB durch Schlotternächte oder wie jetzt das "Zombie aka Addon Event") indem es ein paar, mehr oder weniger, lustige Sachen implementiert, und schon fangen viele von euch zum whinen an.

Wenn's euch nicht passt, geht doch, bitte, ich glaub kaum dass irgendwer von Blizzard um euch trauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich persönlich finde das Event spitze, genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo außer Daily's, hin und wieder Raid und PvP sowieso es nix spannendes gibt.

In diesem Sinne.


Lg
   Warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (26. Oktober 2008)

find das event eigentlich geil. mich nerft nur, dass man ständig reppkosten farmt weil man zum zombie wird und von den 75er wachen in og gehauen wird und, dass ständig die npcs down sind wenn ich mal pvp machen will. aber ansonsten finde ich es geil mit den nekropolen und dem zusatz boss in kara.

ich habe nicht abgestimmt da keine der antworten bei mir zutrifft.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2008)

*Gnargh! GEHIRNE...!?*


----------



## m0rg0th (26. Oktober 2008)

Also am Anfang fand ich's lustig, aber nachdem mir sämtliche Questgeber vor der Nase weggetötet wurden und ich alle 30 Sekunden gezombiet werde ist es NICHT mehr lustig, sondern NERVT!
Ich hab nämlich besseres zu tun, als als Zombie rumzugammeln - ich muss vor Lich King noch 70 werden ...


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Dann pausier die 3 Wochen.. ich mein.. wie du schon schreibtst... du machst deine 3 Quests suchst net Gruppe und das jeden Tag... ehmm Abwechslung..
> 
> Ich hab mich eig immer drüber aufgeregt, aber ich bin mittlerweile froh das Blizzard auf die meinung seiner Kunden *zensiert*
> 
> ... x)


Schön das du meinen Beitrag verstanden hast!  *Kopf auf Tisch klopf*
Die 3 Tagesquests sind der Auftakt für meine anderen Aktivitäten. Alles andere wechselt jeden Tag. Mal Inis, mal Farmen, mal Questen, mal PvP, mal die Welt erkunden, mal Gildenmitgliedern Helfen, mal ...
Es gibt sehr viel zu tun in WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dank dieses Events ist es momentan leider nicht vernünftig möglich, all den schönen sachen nach zu gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch nicht einmal die Eventquests lassen sich machen ohne *absolut unnötig* zu Sterben bzw. aufgehalten zu werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Raids verzögern sich, NPCs sind nicht da, es entstehen absolut unnötige Repkosten (ja mir sind Repkosten entstanden weil ich als Zombie gestorben bin), ...


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Suepermann schrieb:


> Es leitet das Addon ein und ist nicht nur dazu da die Lücke bis zu selbigem zu füllen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ^^ dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Was soll ich angesichts solcher Schlagkraft überhaupt noch erwidern. 

Vielleicht ist ja auch die Art des Events in anderen Dimensionen und anderer Gestaltung möglich gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich sehe ich deinen Punkt durchaus ein, doch das war es nicht auf was ich hinaus wollte. So mag aber jeder seine Sicht auf die Geschehniss rund um das Event haben. 
Sollte ich es so dargestellt haben als wüsste ich nicht, dass das Event mit dem Addon zusammenhängt so bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, ich hatte es, wohl mehr unbewusst als bewusst, als kategorisch bekannt, vorausgesetzt.

Weiter möchte ich durchaus wiederholen, dass ich für eine (nicht übermäßige) Ausweitung solcher Events im Zuge von Patches bin, speziell wenn es sich um Contentlöcher im Raidbereich handelt. 

Gruss


----------



## Soulsurvivor (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist ja ganz witzig und von der Story her auch... ...aber wenn man mit dem lvl 1er ein bisschen handeln will, nervt es schon etwas. Vor allem, wenn man plötzlich sieht, dass man nur noch 60 sec hat, um sich heilen zu lassen... ...zum Heiler rennt... ...und der dann tot ist. ^^

Naja, wenigstens ist der Weg vom Friedhof in die Stadt in IF recht kurz.


----------



## fortuneNext (26. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)




Genaugenommen bezahlt man nicht dafür, Spass zu haben, sondern dafür, eine virtuelle, Interaktive Welt mit allen dazugehörigen Katastrophen nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Gnargh! GEHIRNE...!?*



So kann man es auch auf den Punkt bringen xD


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Oktober 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Sollte ich es so dargestellt haben als wüsste ich nicht, dass das Event mit dem Addon zusammenhängt so bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, ich hatte es, wohl mehr unbewusst als bewusst, als kategorisch bekannt, vorausgesetzt.
> 
> Weiter möchte ich durchaus wiederholen, dass ich für eine (nicht übermäßige) Ausweitung solcher Events im Zuge von Patches bin, speziell wenn es sich um Contentlöcher im Raidbereich handelt.



/signet


----------



## Efgrib (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finds toll, wenn die ganzen heulsusen jetzt wirklich alle gehen, sorgt blizz damit dafür das das addon noch besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

So langsam wird das Event immer lustiger, weil sich alle im /2 so doll aufregen.^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> Ohne das picklige gesocks damals war wow entspannter und lustiger und es lief auch in gruppen bedeutend besser.
> Doch kaum jointen die blagen wow ging es stetig bergab.
> zum glück mach ich bei jeder ini den ts check wer sich zu jung anhört fliegt aus der grp weil der eh net spielen kann.
> WoW back to the roots und mobben der kinder das sie heulend aufhören, leider geht das nicht da sie ja nun ein betätigungsfeld haben was ihrem scheiße spielen zugutekommt Arena unso der tummelplatz für alle lowbirds und kiddies die in richtigen pvp games nix gerissen kriegen!


na oh... da is aber jemand mental zurückgeblieben. hat dein keliner bruder früher immer nen lolli mehr gekriegt als du? denkst du überhaupt nach während und was du da , sorry, für eine gequirrlte scheiße schreibst?

falls dir das noch nich aufgefallen ist, geh mal raus aus deiner singelbude: alter =/= geistige reife


----------



## Warriorforce (26. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> alter =/= geistige reife




Dieser kleine Satz...bringt die ganzen Flame" öhh öhh alle unter 18 sind scheiße alta öhh" Kommentare auf den Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (26. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt hält sich das ja noch in grenzen mit den ganzen Zombies für meine Verhältnisse.Habe auch nichts dagegen und nur mal so dazu ich bin kein sogenanntes Kiddie mehr.


@Casionara



> Ohne das picklige gesocks damals war wow entspannter und lustiger und es lief auch in gruppen bedeutend besser.
> Doch kaum jointen die blagen wow ging es stetig bergab.
> zum glück mach ich bei jeder ini den ts check wer sich zu jung anhört fliegt aus der grp weil der eh net spielen kann.
> WoW back to the roots und mobben der kinder das sie heulend aufhören, leider geht das nicht da sie ja nun ein betätigungsfeld haben was ihrem scheiße spielen zugutekommt Arena unso der tummelplatz für alle lowbirds und kiddies die in richtigen pvp games nix gerissen kriegen!




Sowas wie dich würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen.Und wenn dich das sogenannte picklige Gesocks stört dann geh doch was anders spielen.Aber ich denk mal du bekommst selber nicht viel auf die Reihe.Den solche Sprüche Klopper wie dich hab ich schon genug gesehen hier.


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Warriorforce schrieb:


> Dieser kleine Satz...bringt die ganzen Flame" öhh öhh alle unter 18 sind scheiße alta öhh" Kommentare auf den Punkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..

Es ist aber auch kein Beleg für geisige Reife unterhalb der genannten Altersstufe ^^
Ausserdem könnten sie ja mal nen Ü30 Server testen ^^ (omg allein die Vorstellung xD)


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2008)

Was ich eher lustig finde:

Die Zahl der User die auf "Nervend" in der Umfrage klicken erhöht sich minütlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soooo toll kann das Event ja dann doch nicht sein bzw. wird es mit der Zeit erst nervend, anfangs wirds lustig gewesen sein.

Verfolgt das mal...is richtig interessant. ^^ 

BTW: Ich mag das Event auch nicht...man stellt sich in die Stadt, holt sich fix was zum trinken oder so und man steht am Friedhof. -.- Und dann freut man sich über weitere 4g Repkosten. 

BTW2: Ich hab Resigear an für folgende Schäden: Mimimi, heul doch, spiel nich wow etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Rodanold (26. Oktober 2008)

Vermutlich wäre das Event sogar ganz in Ordnung...

... wenn da nicht immer die pupertierenden Möchtegern-Imbas wären, die versuchen möglichst destruktiv zu wirken.

Bei uns auf Arygos kommt man in Shatt nicht mehr vernünftig in die BGs und auch auf der Bank hat man ab und an derbe Wartezeiten.
In SW ne Auktion einstellen oder was im AH kaufen? Glückssache. Wenn grad mal die Auktionatoren da sind muss man nur noch schaun,
das man nicht grad wieder selber zum Zombie wird.

Also für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viel des Guten. Vor allem... ohne die Möglichkeit auszukommen.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch nen Twink hochziehn bis LK... kannste knicken. Questgeben tot... dann wieder Zombie... dann wieder Questgeber tot.
Habe jetzt von Lvl 13 auf Lvl 14 fast 3 Stunden gebraucht. Das mach ich sonst in einer Stunde.

Ich finde Blizz hätte uns die Wahl lassen sollen ob am Event teilnehmen oder nicht. PVP an... Event an. PVP aus...  Event aus.
So einfach wäre es gewesen. 
Oder die Infektionszeit auf 3 Minuten gelassen. Und nicht bei eingesteckten Schlägen auch noch runtergesetzt.
In 3 Minuten schafft man es normal zum nächsten Heiler... vorausgesetzt der lebt grad noch.

Alles in allem. Gute Idee.... sauschlechte Umsetzung.


----------



## Warriorforce (26. Oktober 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Es ist aber auch kein Beleg für geisige Reife unterhalb der genannten Altersstufe ^^
> Ausserdem könnten sie ja mal nen Ü30 Server testen ^^ (omg allein die Vorstellung xD)




Natürlich, ein Beleg ist es nicht.

Jedoch ist nicht jeder, der minderjährig ist ein "Vollspacken" bzw. kann nichts. Ausnahmen gibst immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Server: Wäre eventuell interessant zu sehen, wie sich das auswirkt. (Ich bin 16, mich würds eher weniger interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kannto (26. Oktober 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> Ohne das picklige gesocks damals war wow entspannter und lustiger und es lief auch in gruppen bedeutend besser.
> Doch kaum jointen die blagen wow ging es stetig bergab.
> zum glück mach ich bei jeder ini den ts check wer sich zu jung anhört fliegt aus der grp weil der eh net spielen kann.
> WoW back to the roots und mobben der kinder das sie heulend aufhören, leider geht das nicht da sie ja nun ein betätigungsfeld haben was ihrem scheiße spielen zugutekommt Arena unso der tummelplatz für alle lowbirds und kiddies die in richtigen pvp games nix gerissen kriegen!



omg.....Also erstens ich bin 13.
Naund? Flame mich doch deswegen.Und dass du einen kickst wegen seinem Alter, ist ja mal mehr als schwachsinnig. Bist wohl selbst grad erst vorgestern 18 geworden? Naja mach mal bei mir den ts check und ich versprech dir du glaubst mir nicht dass ich 13 bin. (So nen österreichischer Dialekt is was schönes.^^ Wurde deshalb oft für 16-18 befunden und auch an meiner Art erkannte mich keiner) Ich will damit jetzt aber nicht angeben: Juhu die Deutschen halten nen 13-jährigen für nen Erwachsenen. Nein. Ich möchte damit nur sagen, dass es darauf ankommt, ob man die geistige Reife hat oder nicht.Wobei ich mir bei dir nicht so sicher bin...


Soooo sry seht das bitte nicht als einen Flame an, sondern wie B1ubb es nennen würde: Konstruktive Kritik!^^


Wie heißt es so schön: Es gibt 2 Dinge die unendlich sind. Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Wobei ich mir bei dem Universum nicht so sicher bin.


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Glaubt ihr wirklich früher hätten keine Leute Sachen maximal ausgenutzt?
Ich erinnere mich an Ultima Online, da gab es auch eine Weile ein Event wo Monster die Stadt überfielen und als monster polymorphte Spieler rannten nur dort rum um Newbies killen zu können.
Und zu der Zeit musste man ne Kreditkarte haben was die Anzahl der Minderjähringen ein wenig begrenzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Zeit wurde auch niemand bei ner Gildenaufnahme gefragt wie alt er sei ... das interessierte keinen und entweder passte er von seiner geistigen Reife zur Gilde oder nicht.


----------



## Warriorforce (26. Oktober 2008)

Kannto schrieb:


> ...(So nen österreichischer Dialekt is was schönes.^^...



Österreichischer Dialekt 4tw!

Komme selber aus Graz, ich weiß wovon ich spreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wightnish (26. Oktober 2008)

ganz ehrlich? dieses rumgeflenne im handelschan is viel nerviger wie die ghule selber -.- wenns dir/euch nich passt, bleibt halt einfach bis zum addon off un gut is aber dauernd im handelschan lesen zu müssen "diese ghule sin total nervig, blablabla" is viel nervender als die viecher selber -.-

kkthxbye .!.


----------



## Kannto (26. Oktober 2008)

Ach schön ein Österreicher.^^

Zum Glück bietet Buffed uns Össis eine Unterkunft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lalala22 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich würde sagen dass event ist was für leute die sich "intensiv mit wow beschäftigen" haaach ihr wisst schon wie ich mein =) wenn man aba abends mal zum abschalten en bissle rumspielen will dann kriegt man nach ner halben minute schon des kotzen weil das einfach nich möglich ist! war grad am schmiede skillen, mein bankchar (nat. lvl1) is gefühlte 30mal abgekratzt. najo nette idee 1 woche hätte aba auch gereicht -.- wenn dass dann nach dem addon so weiter geht dass das der "grund" is warum man nach nordend soll find i dass ehrlich gesagt beschissen^^ man wird ja gezwungen ---- gezwungenermaßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  peace out

lern schreiben, heult neet blablaaaaaaaaaaaa .........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warriorforce (26. Oktober 2008)

Fiiix Oiida xD


Zum Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo genau kommst du her?


----------



## Sanjay_ (26. Oktober 2008)

nervt total ab das event


----------



## Kannto (26. Oktober 2008)

Wr. Neustadt (Niederösterreich)


----------



## Sabuesa (26. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



wenn dich was stört spiel was anderes - Punkt .


----------



## Morrtis (26. Oktober 2008)

blubb...

das event war am anfang spaßig derweil nimmt es wirklich extrem nervige formen an , da es nicht mehr möglich ist auch nur ansatzweise ohne slalom zulaufen in den hauptstädten irgend etwas zumachen und wenn man an den ganzen zombies vorbei gekommen ist , ist meist der npc zu dem man wollt tot .. 

mich nervts derweil nur noch an und hoffe blizzard schwächt das ganze wieder etwas ab ... irgendwo nervts dann doch wenn man in IF zum 10. mal vom friedhof zu seiner leiche rennen muss....


----------



## Kannto (26. Oktober 2008)

Achja und auf nem Klassenausflug war ich schon mal in Graz.


----------



## peda87 (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn krieg ist ist krieg und die feinde werden net unsere npc's verschonen weil sie so nett sind...bzw ist die seuche eine seuche...wie zb die pest die hat sich auch net die leute ausgesucht die erkrankt sind...somit kann es sein das auch mal n npc oder der werte auktionator befallen sind...

tolle idee blizzard....


----------



## Theralk (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab eigentlich schon mit WoW augehört gehabt vor paar wochen. Account läuft noch bis mitte november und hab als ich von dem event hörte beschlossen nochmal wow auf platte zu ziehenb. leider dauert dass scheiss nachpatchen arsch lange.......


----------



## Deregond (26. Oktober 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> BTW: Ich mag das Event auch nicht...man stellt sich in die Stadt, holt sich fix was zum trinken oder so und man steht am Friedhof. -.- Und dann freut man sich über weitere 4g Repkosten.
> 
> BTW2: Ich hab Resigear an für folgende Schäden: Mimimi, heul doch, spiel nich wow etc. etc. etc...


Man kriegt von Event-Toden keine Repkosten
=)


----------



## Caskaja (26. Oktober 2008)

Hatte eben wieder sowas.. log ein und stehe auf der brücke vor SW.. direkt greifen mich 2 Zombies level ?? an und machen mich zum Zombie.. direkt kommt ne Level ?? Wache und killt mich.. auf dem Weg zum Greifenmeister wurde ich nochmal infiziert, wodurch ich den greifenmeister nicht benutzen konnte (blabla wenn ihr beschäftigt seid). Als ich wieder vom Geistheiler zur leiche lief war der Greifenmeister tot und es kamen wieder Zombies auf mich zu. Also sprang ich ins Wasser... Das Resulatet.. Ich stand wieder auf der Brücke.. da wo ich vor paar minuten einloggte nur das ich in der zeit 2 mal starb :-)

Anfangs waren es nur 20% die auf nervend klickten... dann wurden es 25 % aber inzwischen sind es 33%.. ich denke wenn man diese umfrage jetzt starten würde, dann würde sie über 40% gehen.


----------



## Elessor (26. Oktober 2008)

siehe meine signatur, die hab ich exra wegen diesem thread reingebaut, mich kotzt es so an, wenn die spielr rumweinen, dass sie nicht perfekt weitespielen können, meine güte, DAS IST EIN KURZZEITIGES EVENT, mit dem man zum ersten mal was geboten bekommt, das n bisschen in die welt eingreift! eine seuche wie die aus der wc3 story verschont niemanden!


----------



## fabdiem (26. Oktober 2008)

mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so eine scheiße


ich zock immo net wow weil ich immo pleite bin

aber das EVENT IST GEIL!

und alle ******** dies nicht geil finden sollen sonst wo hingehn und ihren farmbot die scheiße machen lassen


----------



## Thalveas (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn hr jetzt schon rumheult was macht ihr denn erstwenn sw und co BRENNEN?
ja genau das soll ja passieren.
die FAST vollkommende vernichtng der alten welt..

hängt ihr euch dann auf?oder zündet euch an?

leute..

so ein event ist wichtig.wem sowas nicht gefällt sollte auf onlinerollenspiele verzichten.

ausserdem verhilft es einen aus dem öden 70er alltag-

also wenns euch nicht passt dann spielt halt  nen monat nicht.kost euch ja nix legt ihr euen account halt auf eis und fertig.
leute die nur rumnörgeln verderben den andferen den spaß.

EVENTS FTW


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

So .. ich sags ein letztes mal ! 

Das ist ein Rollenspiel - es ist ein Event.

Wem es nicht passt soll bitte den Account einfrieren oder mit WoW aufhören..
Das geflame wird langsam echt lächerlich!


/vote 4 close


----------



## Kamiya (26. Oktober 2008)

Noch! lässt sich das Event aushalten. In befallenen Hauptstäden kann man kaum noch seinen täglichen Geschäften nachgehen. Banker, Auktionare und sämtliche Händler sind tot und ehe man sich versieht, ist man ruckzuck selbst nen Zombie und landet aufm Friedhof. Man kann ja auch nirgends mehr in Ruhe afk gehen, ohne infiziert zu werden. Habe vorhin als Alli versucht das Feuer in Brill mitzulöschen. Meine Überlebenszeit dort war ungleich höher als in ner Hauptstadt. Mit etwas Auwand lässt sich die Zombieplage ja noch umgehen. Habe ich lust auf nen bissl Geplänkel stürz ich mich mit ins Getümmel rein, wenn nicht, dann suche ich mir eine der verlassenen Hauptstädte ( Exodar, Darnassus ). Die erleben im Moment wieder eine Art Blütezeit. Jedoch ist der Handelschannel nun vollkommen unbrauchbar. Nur gefluche und geweine wegen dem Event. Ach, was waren das noch für Zeiten, wo nur nach Gruppen in der /2 gesucht wurden. Darum sollte man an dem festhalten was man hat. Es kann einen noch immer schlimmer treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bäriderbär (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finds mal eine richtig nette und geile abwechslung zum täglichen raiden,questen oder sonstwas. endlich kann man mal bisschen spaß haben und alle skelette+leichen zählen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten ist ja das es erst der anfang ist (hoff ich xD)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Oktober 2008)

nur mal so ne frage
warum sollen leute gleich immer das spielen sein lassen, wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt?
warum sollen wir aufhören, nur weil ihr keine grenzen kennt?

niemand will euch den spaß am zombiedasein nehmen, aber lasst doch wenigstens die npcs in bank/ah und wichtige questgeber in ruhe
so habt ihr euren spaß, und wir unseren
kann doch nicht unmöglich sein, das beide parteien miteinander leben können, bis das vorbei ist..


----------



## Deregond (26. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> niemand will euch den spaß am zombiedasein nehmen, aber lasst doch wenigstens die npcs in bank/ah und wichtige questgeber in ruhe
> so habt ihr euren spaß, und wir unseren


Nö.
Wir wollen euch doch nur den Spass verderben.
Jetzt hab ich gesagt was alle denken =D


----------



## Thalveas (26. Oktober 2008)

niemand will euch den spaß am zombiedasein nehmen, aber lasst doch wenigstens die npcs in bank/ah und wichtige questgeber in ruhe




nur zur info..da hat man keinen einfluss drauf weil auch npc zombies rumlaufen die alles angreifen.

und mit keine grenzen kennen hat das nichts zu tun.
es gehört zum spiel.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Merkt Ihr wie sich der Spieß umdreh? ... 

Vor 3 Tagen ...


Zombie : Mimimimi die Nichtzomnbies dispelln mich und verderbene mir den Spass



Heute: 

Nichtzombies: Mimimi ich kann nicht ins Ah und meine Dayliequests welche ich schon seid Monaten mache kann ich au net machen, ausserdem kann ich meinen Xten Twink nicht levelnn ;(


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Nur gefluche und geweine wegen dem Event.



Seit dem Patch höre ich ständig jmd whinen, das ist op, omg nerf, was auch immer. Das ist wohl irgendwie zur schlechten (An)Gewohnheit geworden.


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Oktober 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Nö.
> Wir wollen euch doch nur den Spass verderben.
> Jetzt hab ich gesagt was alle denken =D


oja, wie witzig
von einem miteinander und kompromissen, hast du auch noch nie etwas gehört oder?
dacht ich mir schon..


----------



## WoWWotLK4Ever (26. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,
ich habe eigentlich garnichts gegen dieses event aber n bissl störts mich schon-.-
in Ironforge is das AH gekillt worden die Bank is ausgerottet und alle 2 minuten kommt ein neue Zombi und machts nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in Shat auch alles Infiziert (incl. PvP anmelder+Arena).
der einzig "Seuchenfreier Ort" ist Darnassus da geht sowieso keiner hin.
vorhin wollte ich Kara und in Ironforge noch schnell die Quest annehmen ich steh davor aufeinmal kommt nen Zombi auf mich zu O_o
oder ich wollte Mount Hyjal noch schnell ins AH Flasks kaufen Bämm AH leer gebommt
Also bitte leute lasst wenigstens die NPC's im AH Bank undso stehen-.-


----------



## Error2000 (26. Oktober 2008)

Manche übertreibens mit dem Hass auf dieses Event schon ein wenig. Hier ein beispielt von meinem Realm:



> [23:25:18][2. Handel] [A*********]: alle die als zombies rumrenn und die bänker,auktionatoren und flugmeister killen sollte man bannen/ins KZ werfen oder foltern bis sie mit der scheisse aufhörn! dummen idioten hier



Hab daraufhin ein Ticket eröffnet. So kanns wohl nich laufen.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> oja, wie witzig
> von einem miteinander und kompromissen, hast du auch noch nie etwas gehört oder?
> dacht ich mir schon..



Was du nicht checkst ist... es gibt kein Miteinander.. und keine kompromisse...

SINN des Events ist es das die Geißel Azeroth sooo sehr attackiert das sich die Allianz und die Horde auf den Weg nach Nordend machen....


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Oktober 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> niemand will euch den spaß am zombiedasein nehmen, aber lasst doch wenigstens die npcs in bank/ah und wichtige questgeber in ruhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für dich auch zur info
diejenigen vergiften nicht irgendwelche npc. es wird gezielt in ah/bank gegangen um dort alles zu infizieren, was sich von da aus dann ausbreitet..


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> So .. ich sags ein letztes mal !
> 
> Das ist ein Rollenspiel - es ist ein Event.
> 
> ...



Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar: 

Findest du es lustig wenn Kinder bloßgestellt werden? (sieht eher sogar aus als wurde er verletzt) 
Was owned bedeutet weiß ich ja...is nur mal so rein aus Interesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (26. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> oja, wie witzig
> von einem miteinander und kompromissen, hast du auch noch nie etwas gehört oder?
> dacht ich mir schon..


Jaaaa, Zombies und Elfen die friedlich durch die Wälder tanzen und siiihiiingenn!


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar:
> 
> Findest du es lustig wenn Kinder bloßgestellt werden? (sieht eher sogar aus als wurde er verletzt)
> Was owned bedeutet weiß ich ja...is nur mal so rein aus Interesse.
> ...



Du beantwortest deine Frage in deiner Frage ... es ist NUR ein Avatar... ein Kind wo die Haare abrasiert... wurden ... aber doch NUR ein Avatar


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin der meinung wer spass dran hat als Zombi rum zulaufen solls amchen mit den10 oder auch 5min Buff kann ich auch noch leben aber 1min ist mal ziemlichm blöd bin grade in SW noch sio grade eben zum Heiler gekommen das Nervt schon derbe.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Warlordkang (26. Oktober 2008)

WoWWotLK4Ever schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe eigentlich garnichts gegen dieses event aber n bissl störts mich schon-.-
> in Ironforge is das AH gekillt worden die Bank is ausgerottet und alle 2 minuten kommt ein neue Zombi und machts nochmal
> 
> ...



Tja ehrlich da hast dein Problem erledigt. Geh bei den Nachtelfen oder in Exodar PVPen und im AH shoppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Horde nehme ich aus dem selben Grund zZ Donnerfels oder Silbermond. Für ne kleine Weile mal ein anderes Portal zu nehmen bringt euch doch auch nicht um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss nicht immer in den grössten Städten rumsitzen vorallem wenn diese offensichtliche beliebte Angriffsziele sind.


----------



## Raminator (26. Oktober 2008)

die geilste idee die ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe großen lob...auch wenn es vllt andere nervt...was auch verständlich ist....finde ich es gut gelungen


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm, also ich fands anfangs ganz lustig, aber langsam nervt es schon. Sogar als 70er wird man überrumpelt, wenn man sich nach SW oder IF portet und auf einmal 30 Ghule in der Landezone stehen. Außerdem sind ständig die Autkionatoren tot, was ein längeres udn ungestörtes Erstellen oder Durchstöbern von Autkionen unmöglich macht. Und die Greifenmeister sind ebenfalls häufig hinüber. Das sind aber alles noch Dinge, mit denen ma leben kann, auch wenn's etwas nervt...mich zumindest. Aber mein Schamane kann sich auch selber heilen. Andere Klassen sind da echt etwas ärmer dran.  Was mir aber richtig auf de Puffer geht, ist das Verhalten vieler Spieler. Bei mir auf dem Realm werden alle öffentlichen Channels zugespammt, dass das Event toll oder sch***e ist, Zombie sein doof ist oder man die Leute, die Zombie sein wollen doch bitte in Ruhe die Heiler von der Agentumdämmerung killen lassen soll. Ich niete mittlerweile alle Ghule um, die mir über den Weg laufen, weil es mich (wie schon erwähnt) etwas nervt. Anschließend wird man aber zugemüllt, was der Mist denn solle: "Ich will Zombie sein"......ja sogar Tickets gab es am ersten Tag deswegen. Aber hey, wenn die Hauptstadt angegriffen wird, dann verteidige ich sie auch :-)


----------



## Karius (26. Oktober 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar:
> 
> Findest du es lustig wenn Kinder bloßgestellt werden? (sieht eher sogar aus als wurde er verletzt)
> Was owned bedeutet weiß ich ja...is nur mal so rein aus Interesse.
> ...



Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar. 

Findest du es etwa lustig wenn Frauen objektiviert werden? (sieht so aus als würde sie das hart treffen) 
Was selfowned bedeutet weiss ich ja... is ebenfall nur so aus reinem Interesse.


----------



## Error2000 (26. Oktober 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> die geilste idee die ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe großen lob...auch wenn es vllt andere nervt...was auch verständlich ist....finde ich es gut gelungen


/sign @ all


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. Oktober 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Man kriegt von Event-Toden keine Repkosten
> =)



Doch ich habe bisher immer reppkosten bekommen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Malarius (26. Oktober 2008)

genau wegen solchen weinern wie euch werde ich mich noch mehr ins zeug legen um alle BG-Anmelder zu verguhlen. Und was man halt noch so machen kann.


Schöne verguhlte Tage wünsch ich


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar.
> 
> Findest du es etwa lustig wenn Frauen objektiviert werden? (sieht so aus als würde sie das hart treffen)
> Was selfowned bedeutet weiss ich ja... is ebenfall nur so aus reinem Interesse.



ICH LIEBE DICH.... warum bin ich da net drauf gekommen....


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Was du nicht checkst ist... es gibt kein Miteinander.. und keine kompromisse...
> 
> SINN des Events ist es das die Geißel Azeroth sooo sehr attackiert das sich die Allianz und die Horde auf den Weg nach Nordend machen....


ich weiß nicht wie du spielst, aber ich kenne selbst miteinander zwischen alli und horde. ohne sich zu kennen, miteinander reden zu können, hilft man sich gegenseitig...
miteinander gibt es sicher eine menge in wow. das du das nicht kennst, da kann ich nun nichts für

die story des ganzen mag ja gut und schön sein, aber was ihr draus macht, ist ziemlich sinnfrei..


----------



## Deregond (26. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Doch ich habe bisher immer reppkosten bekommen.
> d[-.-]b


hmm echt?
Ich und mein Kumpel ham heute echt lange als Zombie bissel Städte unsicher gemacht und sind etliche Male gestorben, ohne Repkosten!
Naja sei's drum..


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. Oktober 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> hmm echt?
> Ich und mein Kumpel ham heute echt lange als Zombie bissel Städte unsicher gemacht und sind etliche Male gestorben, ohne Repkosten!
> Naja sei's drum..



Ja ich habe aufjedenfall mal repkosten bekommen kann jetzt aber nicht genau sagen ob es beim auslaufen des Buffes oder weil ich von nen Zombi gekillt wurde kann gut sein das es da nen unterschied gibt. Ansonsten weiss ich auch net weiter^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Nasnuff (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich vertraue da auf die Anführer der Horde und Allianz :-)

Irgendwann im Verlauf des Events werden auch unsere wichtigen NPC´s wie Thrall und der
"neue" König  sagen:

"Mensch, da muss doch was getan werden !!!"

Ist ja nicht die erste Seuche in der Geschichte und es gibt im Spiel noch Zeitzeugen von 
einst (z.B. Lady Jaina Prachtmeer) die Erfahrung damit haben - sie müssen es eben noch
gepatched bekommen :-)

Ist so ne Sache wo man beide Seiten verstehen kann - Pro-Event / Contra-Event.
Ich für meinen Teil versuche das beste draus zu machen wenn ich On bin, zumindest
spare ich mir dadurch viel Aufregung und Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da dieses Event zeitlich begrenzt ist
und ich die Geschichten um die Helden von WoW nicht gänzlich uninteressant finde, lässt
sich das Negative (auf Q-NPC´s warten, im AH angeknabbert werden usw) verschmerzen.

Schade für die Leute die so garnichts damit anfangen können ...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. Oktober 2008)

Nasnuff schrieb:


> Ich vertraue da auf die Anführer der Horde und Allianz :-)
> 
> Irgendwann im Verlauf des Events werden auch unsere wichtigen NPC´s wie Thrall und der
> "neue" König  sagen:
> ...



Naja Thrall und der König sagen ja hinterher so kannst net weiter gehn auf nach Nothrend.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Vitras (26. Oktober 2008)

jaja, die "nervent" stimmen ticken langsam nach oben.... in 15 mins 1%


----------



## Isilrond (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr rumwhinet wegen Auktionator usw - in Exodar stört euch keiner - also bis jetzt hab ich da noch nie nen Ghul gesehen...


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu deinem Avatar.
> 
> Findest du es etwa lustig wenn Frauen objektiviert werden? (sieht so aus als würde sie das hart treffen)
> Was selfowned bedeutet weiss ich ja... is ebenfall nur so aus reinem Interesse.



HAHA selten so gut gelacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollen wir mit Rechtschreib- und Interpunktionsfehlern weitermachen oder sollen wir uns gleich verbal die Rübe abkloppen? 

Nach dem Motto "Wenn 2 sich streiten freut sich der 3." oder wie sieht das jetzt aus?

Glückwunsch: Sie haben das Achievement "Flamekönig" erreicht! (50 Punkte)


----------



## Nasnuff (26. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Naja Thrall und der König sagen ja hinterher so kannst net weiter gehn auf nach Nothrend.
> d[-.-]b




Ja eben - ich hoffe doch das es bis dahin einen Übergang geben wird im Verlauf des Events.
Wenn plötzlich am 12.11. alles wieder verschwunden ist und der Aufruf nach Northrend kommt 
schließe ich mich den Contra-Eventlern an ;-)


----------



## Kaltiras (27. Oktober 2008)

best event ever würd ich sagen ^^ also wer sagt mimi die gule töten mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann haha ^^ die sind sau langsam und dmg machen die au net. Es nervt schonmal wenn man veruscht paar q zu machen aber was solls dann werden die zombies alle platt gemacht und echt mal alle leute wollen auf einmal in den letzten 3 wochen anfangen zu qten etc oO?? ok die 1Min seuche ist  nun echt extrem böse ^^ aber das macht es umso lustiger was konnten die ghule zb vor 1-2tagen anrichtig eigtl nix überall son argentumheiler und bis das mal runtergetickt hat konnte es jeder depp dispellen lassen man brauchte ne 20-30 armee um was zu reißen jetzt kann man mit 4-5 ghule ne fette riesen armee aufbauen und die hirnlos hinter nen typen herlaufen lassen also egal  ob ich nun ghul oder ali spiele es ist aktion reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn alle 10 seks nen freund zu nem feind wird ^^ 

und es fallen eh nur die Leute auf die das Event kacke finden ich sage nur handelschannel massen mimimi ;D


----------



## lord just (27. Oktober 2008)

naja das event an sich ist ja ganz spaßig und passt auch ganz gut als vorbereitung zum add-on aber nach ner zeit fängt es auch an zu nerven, wenn man nix mehr machen kann. der timer der seuche ist jetzt so niedrig, dass man es nur noch zum heiler schafft, wenn man weiß wo der ist und auch grade in der nähe ist. die hauptstädte muss man meiden, da es dort nur so von guhlen wimmelt und die systematisch alle städte ausser gefecht setzen (weiter als zum auktionshaus kommt man kaum und die auktionatoren sind auch schon guhle).

man kann sich dem event nicht entziehen und dem normalen spielbetrieb nicht nachgehen. man kann nix ins auktionshaus setzen oder kaufen wodurch man sich nicht aufs raiden vorbereiten kann und dann auch nicht raiden kann. auf quel danas machen sich auch schon die zombies breit, wodurch es da auch schwerer wird die dailies zu machen.

hinzu kommt, dass das event einfach nicht richtig gebalanced ist. die quests kann man kaum machen. für den eventboss muss man nach kara und dafür muss man sich je nach equip vorher ausrüsten mit tränken usw. die quests die man sonst noch machen kann kann man auch nicht wirklich machen, da die respawn zeit der nekropolen einfach zu ,lange sind und dann da 40-50 spieler an einer nekropole stehen und die mobs killen möchen und es da nur chaos gibt und es pures glück ist, ob man mal nen mob abbekommt oder nicht. hinzu kommt, dass nach den normalen mobs direkt 4 elite mobs gleichzeitig spawnen, die für ne kleine gruppen schon recht schwer sind.

und die "neuen" sets sind schon recht alt. die gab es schon mit patch 1.11 wo naxxramas eingeführt wurde und die gab es dann auch wieder mit patch 2.0 als der bc vorbereitungspatch kam und nun gibt es sie wieder und sie haben sich kaum geändert.


----------



## Warlordkang (27. Oktober 2008)

Kaltiras schrieb:


> best event ever würd ich sagen ^^ also wer sagt mimi die gule töten mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab bei mir Handelschans allgemein schon lange ausgemacht ausser beim Bankchar, ist mehr Spamchannel als was anderes irgendwie, ob ein Event läuft oder nicht.


----------



## resusseleman (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde solche Events eigentlich auch ein recht gute Abwechslung vom üblichen WoW-Alltag.

Aber was mir auffällt ist, dass die Events zum Großteil auf Spieler zugeschnitten sind, die sich nahe am Levelcap befinden.
Die aktuelle Veranstaltung soll ja einen Grund liefern, nach Nordend zu reisen. Doch wie sehr interessiert sich wohl zum Beispiel jemand mit Level 30 für Nordend?
Er hat am Ende des Events nicht die Möglichkeit, darauf zu reagieren, nach Nordend zu gehen und sich dort an Arthas zu rächen. Und wenn er dann doch mal soweit ist, wird er sich wohl kaum sagen: "Oha, die Geißel ist mir vor ner Zeit massig auf die Nerven gegangen. Denen zeig ich jetzt mal was ich davon halte!"
Auch nimmt man als Low-Lvl Spieler nur passiv an dem Ganzen teil, da man keine Chance hat sich gegen die Angriffe zur Wehr zu setzen. Je nach Level ist mein Betrag nur mehr oder wengier schnell zu sterben.
Als (fast) 70er dagegen kann ich die Angreifer entweder töten oder den Angriffen zumindestens lange genug standhalten, um mich in Sicherheit zu bringen.

Und auch das Argument, man soll zum questen woanders hingehen, funktioniert nur eingeschränkt. Denn je niedriger mein Level ist, desto näher befinden sich meine möglichen Questgebiete an der Bedrohung (den Hauptstädten).

Die Einführungen zu Naxx und Burning Crusade haben auch ihren Zweck erfüllt und ich brauchte nur dabei sein, wenn mein Level dafür geeignet war.


----------



## Kaltiras (27. Oktober 2008)

naja naja die meisten low spieler werden nur probleme mit den anfangstädten und hauptstädten haben hab mehrere freunde im 30er bereeich die können ganz normal qten also echt mal wer geht schon zb nach desolace oder feralas um alle zu verseuchen oO


----------



## Fräggy2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Kaltiras schrieb:


> naja naja die meisten low spieler werden nur probleme mit den anfangstädten und hauptstädten haben hab mehrere freunde im 30er bereeich die können ganz normal qten also echt mal wer geht schon zb nach desolace oder feralas um alle zu verseuchen oO




leute mit vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel langeweile^^


----------



## resusseleman (27. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp an die Leute, die sich oft im AH oder der Bank aufhalten wollen / müssen.
In Darnassus gibts die auch und da hört man trotz des Events das Gras wachsen.


----------



## Vitras (27. Oktober 2008)

ticket-text für den gm:

das event war am anfang ja noch ganz lustig, aber mittlerweile is echt nich mehr an nen normalen speilablauf zu denken. ich weis ja nich wer es toll findet 20 min auf den respawn vom bankier zu warten (nur ein beispiel), aber mich nervt das einfach. man kann rein gar nichts mehr in den städten machn. und wenn man dann nach dem respawn versucht was auf die bank zu legen/abzuholen, wird man sofort zum zombie -> no chance
nur zur erinnerung, dass ihr merkt wie viele das event für überzogen halten


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2008)

Und es ist gar nicht destruktiv und assozial die GMs mit sinnlosen Tickets zuzubomben, während Spieler mit echten Problemen auf eine Lösung warten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitras (27. Oktober 2008)

dadurch werden aber sicher nicht so viele spieler behindert wie durch das event...
hab grad versucht was auf die bank zu tun. bankier respawnt-> ich geh hin un schau kurz in die bank-> 15 sek später war der bankier down


----------



## Jodi_J (27. Oktober 2008)

also.. mich regt dat ding auch extremo... auf...  da vergeht einfach einfach die LUSCHT zu zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qataqo (27. Oktober 2008)

adventure spiele bestehen aus roleplay content und nicht aus crafting =)


----------



## Yotanka (27. Oktober 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Aber was mir auffällt ist, dass die Events zum Großteil auf Spieler zugeschnitten sind, die sich nahe am Levelcap befinden.
> Die aktuelle Veranstaltung soll ja einen Grund liefern, nach Nordend zu reisen. Doch wie sehr interessiert sich wohl zum Beispiel jemand mit Level 30 für Nordend?
> Er hat am Ende des Events nicht die Möglichkeit, darauf zu reagieren, nach Nordend zu gehen und sich dort an Arthas zu rächen. Und wenn er dann doch mal soweit ist, wird er sich wohl kaum sagen: "Oha, die Geißel ist mir vor ner Zeit massig auf die Nerven gegangen. Denen zeig ich jetzt mal was ich davon halte!"
> Auch nimmt man als Low-Lvl Spieler nur passiv an dem Ganzen teil, da man keine Chance hat sich gegen die Angriffe zur Wehr zu setzen. Je nach Level ist mein Betrag nur mehr oder wengier schnell zu sterben.
> ...


Respekt für den ordentlichen Beitrag. Sieht man hier selten, meist nur arrogante Ar...me Menschen, die anderen wieder sagen was sie spielen sollen. 

Die Geißel an sich haben wir vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal ausgehalten, das hat irgendwie auch alle Spieler betroffen, ließ sich aber auch umgehen. Diese Zombiesache... nun, bei uns (am Server) ist das Spiel als solches zur Zeit nicht spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - keine Questgeber, keine Flugmeister, 100erte Zombies. Die Hauptstädte und das Umland kannste vergessen. 
Und wie er da oben so schön sagt... selbst mit meinem 62er seh ich alt aus wenn ich gegen die Nekropolen-Geißel-Angreifer-Deppen ziehen will, welche die Gebiete angreifen. Denn die sind 70... 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn - da immer weniger Heiler zu finden sind und ich gezwungen werde, den Unsinn (ja, die Story ist ja okay - aber so wie es läuft würde die Geißel schon gestern mittag gewonnen haben) mitzumachen - es nervt mich inzwischen auch - ABER - ich kann (meist noch) drüber lächeln... Grüße 

PS: Bei der Vorschau gesehen... einige der letzten "Poster" sind m.E. nach auch am schlechten Ruf der WoW-Spieler schuld...


----------



## resusseleman (27. Oktober 2008)

Was mir bei der ganzen "Diskusion" gerade in den Sinn kommt:



> Störungen der Zonen/Regionen
> Diese Kategorie schließt Sprache oder Handlungen ein, die darauf abzielen, Gruppen anderer Mitspieler oder Regionen in der Spielwelt zu stören, wie:
> 
> [...]
> ...


Quelle

Also kann man theoretisch jedem, der einen wichtigen NPC infiziert ein Ticket verpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pono (27. Oktober 2008)

das event is mal geil... und wegen deinem questen geheule...
meine güte ey, es gibt noch instanzen... die npcs werden verdammt schnell wieder gespawnt.. und hey aber du kannst dich bei nem argentumheiler der fast an jeder ecke steht retten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(falls dich die bösen zombies verfolgen dann drück mal des geteilt zeichen auf deinem numlock, denn ich glaub du läufst mit schrittgeschwindigkeit wenn die dich kriegen -.-)

außerdem gibt es ja soweit ich weiss MEHRERE questgebiete... und du kannst mir jetz nich erzählen dass du nur weil du eine popelquest im gebiet a nicht abgeben kannst, nicht ins gebiet b gehen kannst und da einfach weiterquestest?
hättest dir aber auch denken können dass vorm addon n event kommt.. also selbst schuld such dir eben ne bessere zeit für nen neuanfang wennste nich mit klar kommst und hör auf rumzuheulen...


----------



## Deanna (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe einige Twinks, die ich gerne spiele - und dieses sogenannte "Event" ist dabei absolut störend.
Mich interessiert die Story auch nicht so besonders - ist halt nur ein Spiel, für das ich aber bezahle - und das ich dann gerne auch spielen würde.
Wenn ich aber nicht einmal in der Lage bin, z.B. Quests abzugeben, weil ich entweder sofort verseucht werde (wie heute in B und mich dann als Zombie der nächste NPC innerhalb von 3 Sekunden niederknüppelt oder der Flugmeister oder mein Questgeber tot sind - dann bin ich reichlich abgenervt.

Und das mit den Heilern stimmt auch nicht: in OG wurden die heute als erstes von irgendwelchen Witzbolden gekillt.

Danke, Blizzard, für diesen überaus bekloppten "Fun" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (27. Oktober 2008)

Deanna schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die Story auch nicht so besonders - ist halt nur ein Spiel, für das ich aber bezahle - und das ich dann gerne auch spielen würde.



Vielen Dank das du die Erklärung für das gewhine aussprichst! Euch interssiert die STORY *nicht!* .

Dann muss ich euch aber sagen IHR seid im Falschen spiel.. das ist ein Rollenspiel und die Story ist das Spiel...


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> also ich find das event nice..
> wenn du in einem gebiet angegriffen wirst, wieso gehst du dann nicht in ein anderes gebiet zum questen?



Hallo,

ist momentan fast nicht mehr möglich... Zombies und Ghule überall... in jedem Gebiet, jedem Dorf, jeder Stadt.... egal welcher Server, egal welche Fraktion. Wer aktuell einen Charakter spielen will oder muß, der noch nicht 70 ist, hats mehr als schwer... vor allem am Wochenende war es echt ätzend.

Das Event ist bisher grundsätzlich gut ausgedacht, aber nicht darauf ausgelegt, daß mindestens 50% aller Leute die Seucha absichtlich überallhin verbreiten.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## resusseleman (27. Oktober 2008)

Dann möchte ich aber auch an der Story teilhaben können. Und nicht die meiste Zeit mit Bob über die aktuelle Situation philosophieren.


----------



## Raminator (27. Oktober 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Was mir bei der ganzen "Diskusion" gerade in den Sinn kommt:
> 
> 
> Quelle
> ...


klar deswegen sind auch alle nicht immun eben um genau TICKETS ZU SCHREIBEN sehr logisch


----------



## Shiaja (27. Oktober 2008)

Am ersten Tag fand ich das Event noch witzig mittlerweile bin ich nur genervt. Ausser über Shat auf dem Flugmount hocken kann man nicht mehr viel machen. Inis laufen ohne das man vorher Tränke oder buffed Food kauft ... nicht gerade prickelnd, Arena, klappt häufig nicht da die Arenameister tot sind, Questen, geht auch nicht da die Questgeber weg sind, meinen Twink (Level 10) weiterspielen hab ich auch aufgegeben denn innerhalb von 30 Minuten war ich 5 mal tot und hab mich dann ausgelogged.

Also habe ich momentan Geld dafür ausgegeben um in Shat auf dem Flugmount zu hängen? Das befriedigt mich nicht gerade und sorgt auch nicht für Spielspass bei mir. Nach dieser Blizzard Glanzleistung überlege ich mir jetzt wirklich ob ich das Adon kaufen soll oder mich nicht doch nach einem anderen Game umschaue. Schade denn WOW hatte mir bisher wirklich Spass gemacht und ich habe auch einige Freundschaften geschlossen. 

Wie gesagt, gegen einen oder zwei Tage hätte ich nichts, auch nicht wenn es um bestimmte Uhrzeiten täglich so eine Invasion geben würde (dann würde ich die Gegend um die Zeit meiden), aber ich habe etwas dagegen das ich Geld investiert habe für ein Spiel und nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Sharymir (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut.....
> 
> Also MICH nervt dieses event nur. Da ich immoment nichts anderes machen kann als Questen, und dies NICHT möglich ist. Weiss ich nicht was ich in WoW noch tun soll.





Tja,das ist eben Blizzards Art von Stalking.Ob dir das nun gefällt oder nicht...die Nappels beweihräuchern sich sehr bald wieder mit Rekorden im Addonverkauf und was weiss ich nicht...die störts nicht die Bohne ob es Leute gibt die sich durch sowas belästigt fühlen.Ich hab meiner Freundin zugeschaut beim spielen und denk mir das es für die die keine Lust darauf haben ständig als Zombie rumzurennen unmöglich ist normal zu spielen.

Dreist und Unverschämt seitens Blizz...nichts anderes fällt mir dazu ein.Gut das ich den Mist nicht finaziere.



Mfg


----------



## Machat (27. Oktober 2008)

So, hab jetzt die ersten 3 Seiten gelesen, und bin sehr überrascht dass alle so froh über das Event sind. Im positiven Sinne.
In meiner Gilde, gibt es genug Leute die deswegen rumweinen... und DAS nervt. Ich lauf ja nicht den ganzen Tag als Ghul rum, aber wenn es passiert schrei ich mal kräftig "FUCK!" lächle, und geb den anderen Spielern auch was vom Event ab, ich verseuch sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, es ist schwer zu verallgemeinern, doch kann man sagen dass man mit Sicherheit eine totere (mir ist bewusst dass das Wort nicht existiert) Leiche wäre alsein Ghul, wär man im echten Leben so spießerhaft wie manche mit ihrem Alter Ego zur Eventzeit. Verzögerungen in Raids, Reppkosten, Verzögern im Berufe skillen... da fragt man sich was die Leute bis jetzt gemacht haben? Raids: Wer braucht die noch? Ich lache jeden aus der BT noch seriös nimmt (Nein, ich war noch nicht drinnen jedoch meine ich damit dass die Karten ob D3 oder T6 mit WotLk eh gemischt werden), der wirklich wegen Reppkosten jammert sowie weint weil mal der Bankier nicht da ist oder der Auktionator (Die respawnen schneller als die Fliegen), die Leute die unbedingt JETZT noch ihren 42sten Twink hochziehen wollen und alle die sich bis jetzt nicht um ihren Beruf gekümmert haben und es jetzt für superwichtig halten. 

Ich hoffe ja inständig dass sich Horde und Allianz jeweils wieder trennen in "Korrumpierte Allianz/Horde". Dann müsste man wenigstens nicht mehr im Handelschannel (oder leider auch im Gildenchannel) mitlesen wie schlimm das Event doch sei.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn man kein Bock auf das Event hat kann man ihm aus dem Weg gehen. OG ist nicht die einzige Hauptstadt, there ist a town called Silvermoon i heard once 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und glaubt mir, ich würde die Hasser wirklich gerne über einen Kamm scheren, aber das darf man ja natürlich nicht... Schade eigentlich.

BTW: Ich spiele einen Doppelagenten der Horde und der Geißel... Ich trag das Wappen der Argentumbrüderschaft, jedoch warte ich nur darauf zum Ghul zu werden und die Pest über Azeroth zu bringen (so ähnlich wie Jackle und Hyde). Außerdem ist es schön den Rumheulern in OG eins auf die Mütze zu geben =)

das war jetzt viel Geschriebenes für rein garnichts. Grund? Die Hasser wollen ja eh nicht den Sinn verstehen. Egal was wir schreiben, so wird das auch mein einziges Schreiben in einem Mimimi-Thread dieses Themas bleiben.

Grüße von Arthas Vater Chuck Norris, seiner Mutter Uwe Boll und Machat.


----------



## Immondys (27. Oktober 2008)

Hm

Macht ein Publisher nichts und läßt das Spiel laufen ist er ideenlos - stellt er was auf die Beine und macht etwas, steckt viel Arbeit in so ein Event, dann gibts auch das große rumgeheule. ICH weiß zum Glück was ihr wollt und tue es hier kund

MAOAM - MAOAM - ALLE wollen MAOAM. Mönsch Leutz, habt ihr Sorgen - kopfschüttel und schlafengeh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zäh1 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur brains brains brains klasse event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonies (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist das Event ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Auf der einen Seite ist es halt so wie die meisten "Befürworter" des Events schon gesagt haben, Teil der Geschichte, Mal was neues und so weiter.
Jedoch, wenn ich mitm Main erstmal tb freimachen muss damit ich mit meinem Twink zum Flugmeister komme, frag ich mich schon was blizz sich dabei gedacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will auch mal 2 Minuten afk gehn können ohne das ich wenn ich wiederkomm erstmal zu meiner Leiche rennen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es war noch ok wos 10 Minuten bis zum "Ausbruch" gedauert hat, aber in einer Minute kommt man niemals zu nem Heiler wenn man grad keine Klasse sielt die Krankheiten heilen kannm, zumal die Heiler meistens dummerweise tot sind


----------



## resusseleman (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Spieler beschweren sich ja nicht darüber, dass ein Event stattfindet, sonder viel mehr über dessen Gestaltung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (27. Oktober 2008)

Stonies schrieb:


> Es war noch ok wos 10 Minuten bis zum "Ausbruch" gedauert hat, aber in einer Minute kommt man niemals zu nem Heiler wenn man grad keine Klasse sielt die Krankheiten heilen kannm, zumal die Heiler meistens dummerweise tot sind



Das ist der Sinn einer Seuche ? das man es nicht mehr zum Arzt / Heiler schafft?


----------



## wernigeroeder (27. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)


 BLABLABLA- man zahlt nicht sondern du- du wirst dazu nicht gezwungen also lass es- du wirst jetzt nicht am spielen gehindert, sondern musst mal von low auf high schalten- das leben bleibt nicht immer gleich- weisst d was du bisst? der zombie der du wirst- nix fuer ungut


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (27. Oktober 2008)

Shiaja schrieb:


> Am ersten Tag fand ich das Event noch witzig mittlerweile bin ich nur genervt. Ausser über Shat auf dem Flugmount hocken kann man nicht mehr viel machen. Inis laufen ohne das man vorher Tränke oder buffed Food kauft ... nicht gerade prickelnd, Arena, klappt häufig nicht da die Arenameister tot sind, Questen, geht auch nicht da die Questgeber weg sind, meinen Twink (Level 10) weiterspielen hab ich auch aufgegeben denn innerhalb von 30 Minuten war ich 5 mal tot und hab mich dann ausgelogged.
> 
> Also habe ich momentan Geld dafür ausgegeben um in Shat auf dem Flugmount zu hängen? Das befriedigt mich nicht gerade und sorgt auch nicht für Spielspass bei mir. Nach dieser Blizzard Glanzleistung überlege ich mir jetzt wirklich ob ich das Adon kaufen soll oder mich nicht doch nach einem anderen Game umschaue. Schade denn WOW hatte mir bisher wirklich Spass gemacht und ich habe auch einige Freundschaften geschlossen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, gegen einen oder zwei Tage hätte ich nichts, auch nicht wenn es um bestimmte Uhrzeiten täglich so eine Invasion geben würde (dann würde ich die Gegend um die Zeit meiden), aber ich habe etwas dagegen das ich Geld investiert habe für ein Spiel und nicht spielen kann.




Du hörst also ein Spiel auf weil es 3 wochen lang ein Event gibt welches dir gerade nicht in den kragen passt.. du musst auch genau jetzt deinen lvl *10* Twink spielen ,WTF Arena? 3 Wochen ist dein Arenaset genau nix mehr wert.. die Season is eh vorbei... 




> Also habe ich momentan Geld dafür ausgegeben um in Shat auf dem Flugmount zu hängen



Ich möcht mal wissen wie oft du vor dem Event in irgendeiner Stadt abgemallet bist weil du nix zu tun hattest....

FAZIT: du bist eindeutig im falschen Game... Hello Kitty Online sollte genau das richtige sein...


Ihr versüsst mir den Tag und die Nacht den Ihr seid einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Stonies (27. Oktober 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Die Spieler beschweren sich ja nicht darüber, dass ein Event stattfindet, sonder viel mehr über dessen Gestaltung.



 /sign



Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Das ist der Sinn einer Seuche ? das man es nicht mehr zum Arzt / Heiler schafft?



Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Tastie (27. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst einmal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,

persönlich find ich dieses EVENT einfach nur daneben. Sicher, es bringt mal Abwechslung für die, die welche brauchen. Aber für Leute die ihre Charaktere noch ausbilden ist es hinderlich. Ich schließe mich der Meinung vieler an, dass man selber entscheiden sollte in einem Online - RPG ob man an gewissen EVENTS teilnimmt oder nicht. Vor allem an so übergreifenden. 

Für mich ist es auch unverständlich, dass konstruktive Kritik hier als Gehule (was für ein Wort) abgetan wird. Es gibt halt in jedem Spiel unterschiedliche Interessen und das hier ist ein Spiel. Der Vergleich mit dem RL ist hier absolut fehl am Platze, da viele diese Spiele spielen, um genau dem meißt eintönigen RL einwenig zu entkommen.

Aber was nütz es sich aufzuregen. Das Event wird erst beendet, wenn es offiziell eingestellt wird. Und das dauert halt noch ein paar Tage. Solange heisst wohl die Zähne zusammenbeißen, und sich mit der Situation abzufinden.


----------



## FakeEpix (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist meiner Meinung gelungen obwohl es manchmal nervt in einen Ghul verwandelt zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathias Anarchie (27. Oktober 2008)

hi, auch ich möchte meine meinung hinzugeben, ich habe mir es nun eine ganze zeitlang angesehn, muss sagen, das das event mit dem verseuchen eine kathastrophe ist, es nimmt einen den spielspass, ich muss dazu sagen, ich spiele auf einem normalen relam, also kein PVP server, und das aus einem grund, ich will questen machen, und irgendwann wenn ich lust hab in pvp gehen, so nun denkt sich Blizzarsd, naja den "idioten" geben wirs, ha von wegen quests machen, jeder server wird nun pvp wir bringen einfach verseuchungen mit ein... na super dafür zahl ich geld? nicht nur das ich meine quest nich annehm kann oder abgeben kann nein ich kann auf einem norm. relam auch noch verseucht werden in einem non pvp modus, so nun gibts da meinetwegen geteilte meinungen, 

ich stimm zu das es spass machen kann, aber wenn cih sowas wollte würde ich doch auf einem pvp server spielen gehen.

und hinzu kommt, wenn man fragt ( einen gm ) was das soll bekommt man die nervige antwort das soll auf das neue addon anspielen, dann überleg ich mir das neue addon zu kaufen, was will ich damit wenn cih eh nie lvl 80 errreich weil ich irgendwann kein gold mehr hab um mich zu reperieren?

oder überhaupt noch das spiel zu bezahlen, weil das vermiesst den normalen spielern echt das leveln!

hinzu kommt ja noch das ein allianz spieler einen von der allianz oder halt hordler einen hordler verseuchen kann.... es is doch witzlos wenn man sich gegenseitig verseucht oder? inwivern macht es sin ? ogrima oder sturmwind  als zombie raid zu überfluten? und meist noch die eigenen mitspieler / eigenen = allis gegen allis (zombies)

also falls hier mal ein gm nachliesst oder so ne witz figur von blizzard, wie wäre es mit einem anschliessenden event, hab da auch ne idee, stellt in goldhein oder anderen startleveln ein NPC hin der einem 1 . 000 . 000 . 000 gold gibt auf einem schlag um den schaden wieder gut zu machen den ihr da angerichtet habt?  mhh nun fragt ihr euch was will der mit soviel gold? der spinnt doch, naja seht es mal so das macht genauso wenig sinn wie diese zombis, ... -

mit diesen worten verabschiede ich mich für heute. vieleicht liest es ja mal wirklcih eine person die etwas zu sagen hat, und gibt uns tipps für events die noch folgen, dann kann man sich überlegen den misst noch weiter mitzumachen, den da gibts noch nen paar o-games die vll sinniger sind als momentane wow. 

mfg mathias


----------



## Dérack (27. Oktober 2008)

jaja ich weiß ihr findet das event scheiße weil ihr nicht 10min in ruhe questen könnt... schonmal was von rl gehört? das event ist ausserdem klasse, es passt gut storytechnisch in die wow...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ach wie herzig! Das übliche, wenn etwas neues kommt erstmal ne Runde weinen. 
Hät mich noch gewundert. xD
Aber wenn man hier die Kommentare liesst, einfach spitze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäh, bäh mit diesem Event kann ich nicht mehr Buffood kaufen! *Üühüüh*

Bäääh *schnief* Ich will das Addon so nicht, weil da wie jedes Jahr in den letzten Wochen vor dem Addon ein böses Event kommt und ich dann nicht mehr irgendwelche Pixel farmen kann! Wäähähä *schluchz*

*heul* Wegen dem fiesen Event kann ich keine Quests machen! *Bääh bäääh bääääh!* 
Überigens kompletter Schwachsinn, das Event hat mich in keiner weise daran gehindert meien Twinks zu leveln!

Und sorry Mathias, aber der Text ist zu ca. 90% einfach nur noch eine grosse heulerei, ohne jeglichen Sinn. 
Wieso soll es Witzlos sein, dass Horde und Allianz ihre eignene Leute infizieren kann? Wenn du erstmal infiziert bist, bist du ein Zobie (Guhl) der nur noch eins im Kopf hat, Gehrine! xD
Was kümmert ihn das, ob es nun Leute von der Allianz, oder der Horde sind? cO

Ne echt, sucht euch entweder ein anderes Hobby, oder macht doch einfach beim Event mit. 
Als ob ihr jetzt noch gross Items vor dme Addon farmen müsstet. ^^

Mimimimi! Darum wird euch niemals langweilig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cija (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds wahnsinnig geil (ich spiel auch auf PVE, btw). Endlich mal ein richtiger Geißelangriff! Der Naxxramas-Mist zur Einführung der Instanz damals war ja doch eher SEHR lau. Aber jetzt, jetzt ists heiß! 

Oh, und ich spiele übrigens nur Verteidiger/Heiler. Ghul reizt mich gar nicht, aber ohne Ghule wärs auch langweilig.
Noch zwei Wochen ... ich hoffe ernsthaft, das nix generft wird. Im Gegenteil, die Ghule könnten noch nen Tick resistenter gegen Magie werden, die Inkubationszeit auf 10-30 Sekunden gesenkt werden und die Bannresi auf ~90% angehoben werden. Hach, das wär so schön... 

Man hört ja auch noch dunkle Gerüchte über Frostwyrms und so. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Lillyan (27. Oktober 2008)

Was hat das mit RL zu tun? Grade wenn man viel RL hat und Abends nur mal ne Stunde seinen Char leveln will ist es durchaus ärgerlich, wenn man 90% der Zeit entweder ein Zombie oder tot ist.

Zumal immer gesagt wird "es gehört halt zum Event". Wenn ich dann aber die Seuche entferne werde ich im Spiel beleidigt. Gehört das etwa nicht zum Event? Darf ich die Städte nicht verteidigen?

Naja, wenn ihr hier weiter diskutieren wollt haltet euch mit den Beleidigungen bitte wieder ein bißchen zurück. Man kann auch seine Meinung sagen ohne persönlich zu werden. Danke!


----------



## Dryadris (27. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe wenn ich mich jedesmal aufregen müsste wenn Questgeber gelegt werden, dann hätte die Horde bei uns auf dem Realm schon längst keine Nerven mehr. Mehrmals am Tag nehmen sich die Allys den Spaß heraus den Lowlvl Chars am Wegekreuz die Questgeber direkt vor der Nase weg zu kloppen. Heute gammelte ein 70er Ally am Falkenplatz in Silbermond rum und sobald er sah dass ein Char zu einem Questgeber lief ist er drauf zu gestürmt und hat ihn umgekloppt, da war auch kein Questen mehr möglich.
Das Event hört in ein paar Tagen auf, das sinnlose umkloppen von Questgeber wird noch sehr viel länger gehen. Aber es ist ein Spiel und demnach juckt es mich nicht weiter. 
Ob ich meinen Twink jetzt weiter spiele oder erst in 2 Wochen macht den Braten auch nicht fett ^^
Was Buffood/Tränke usw angeht die man erst kaufen muss... Ähm ich hab immer so viel in der Tasche dass ich locker 3 Inzen am Stück angehen kann ohne dass mir irgendwas ausgeht... Es gibt nen Bankfach wo man einlagern kann und die Bank ist garantiert nich 24h lang ohne einen NPC... Es gibt also immer ne Möglichkeit wenn man eine finden möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Repkosten... Ähm es ist eine virtuelle Währung für virtuelle Waren... Jeder jammert das Gold sei nichts mehr wert und alles wäre so billig und es wäre zuviel Gold im Umlauf durch die Dailys, aber wenn Gold aus dem Spiel gezogen wird, dann wird noch lauter gejammert. 

Sicherlich mag das Event zu den einen oder anderen Momenten ein wenig nervig sein, aber es sind die Spieler die das Event zu ihrem persönlichen Spaß "missbrauchen". Es sind Spieler die zu den Questgeber hinrennen weil sie es lustig finden und würde in WOW etwas mehr Sozialkompetenz herrschen, dann würde man, selbst als Zombie, einfach einen Bogen um die Questgeber/AH-NPCs/Bank-NPS/Händler machen. Gibt ja genug andere NPCs die man infizieren kann, genauso wie Spieler. Die Welt leidet kaum unter der Geißel, es sind lediglich die großen Städte. Wer den ganzen Tag nur in den Städten rumgammelt der muss halt damit rechnen irgendwann ein Zombie zu werden ^^

Man kann entweder ständig nur das negative an einer Sache sehen oder auch mal versuchen etwas positives dran zu finden. Wann hat man als Ally schon die Möglichkeit mit der Horde zu quatschen oder umgedreht? Als Zombie geht das prima ^^
Als Zombie kommt man in Shat durch sämtliche Portale, vollkommen gleich welcher Fraktion man angehört. Da gibts soviel Möglichkeiten wie man das Event ausnutzen kann, aber es ist natürlich einfacher auf den nächstbesten Spieler/NPC zu zu laufen, als die grauen Zellen in Trab zu bringen, was man aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten noch so alles anstellen kann.


----------



## Sephirót15 (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find das event richtig gut.
Die Zombies sind irgendwo dann doch ganz lustig, wenn sie mal wieder in großen Armeen, freudig nach Hirnen suchend durch SW rennen und dann doch an der ersten größeren Gruppe Spielern scheitern die sich ihnen in den Weg stellen.
Und die Agriffe der Nekropolen sind endlich mal was neues als immer nur daylies abfarmen oder durch irgendwelche heroinis durchlaufen um dann irgendwann seine Marken zusammen zu haben. Auserdem gibt das nochmal die Möglichkeit Ruf für die Argentumdämmerung zu sammeln. (btw mit der Anstecknadel droppen die angreifenden Untoten auch Geißelsteine)
Ich finds ne richtig gute Einstimmung auf Wotlk und werde wohl noch viel Spaß am Zombiesverprügeln haben.


----------



## Nightwraith (27. Oktober 2008)

Man kauft ein Onlinerollenspiel und wundert sich dann im Ernst das etwas realistisches in dieser Welt passiert..
ich verstehs einfach ned..
da gabs fast 2 jahre nix was die Welt wirklich verändert hat und dann kommt mal was ansatzweise interessantes und alles heult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (27. Oktober 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Man kauft ein Onlinerollenspiel und wundert sich dann im Ernst das etwas realistisches in dieser Welt passiert..
> ich verstehs einfach ned..
> da gabs fast 2 jahre nix was die Welt wirklich verändert hat und dann kommt mal was ansatzweise interessantes und alles heult
> 
> ...



Tja so ist das, wenn der Winter kommt wollen alle den Sommer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caschd (27. Oktober 2008)

ich habe heute doch (arbeit sei dank) alle diese beiträge gelesen (29 seiten).

ich finde das ding persönlich echt mehr als nervig mittlerweilen.

was mich aber noch mehr erschreckt, ist die intoleranz der mitspieler, die meinen alle müssen das event für toll halten und die art und weise wie das einige handhaben, in dem sie sich aus spass an den low chars vergreifen aber ingame ganz gross MIMIMIMI schreien wenn sie gegen ihren willen geheilt werden oder auf sie jagd gemacht wird.

was mich aber noch mehr frustet, und das liegt vielleicht an meinem alter, bzw meiner wertevorstellung, wie hier einige geschichtsdaten (pest im 13ten jahrhundert, krieg vor 60 jahren vergleichen mit krieg vor 100 jahren diese nicht mal benennen können, usw, um nur mal einige zu benennen) sich erstens auslegen wie sie es brauchen und dadurch total verfälschen und zweitens auch noch falsch zitieren. gott bewahre passt zur aktuellen diskusion heidenreich & co

und noch eins, aber wow ist deffinitiv kein rollenspiel, wo du dich mit einer rolle identifizierst, sie leitest, lebst, dich hineinversetzen kannst und interagieren, ins geschehen eingreifen kannst, blizz kann das nennen wie sie es wollen, wow ist keins (es wäre vielleicht gerne eins).

so und nun hat wieder die pickelfraktion das wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich will mindestenst 5 mimimis für meinen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToteRatte (27. Oktober 2008)

Damit isses wohl eindeutig das das Event ne super Idee von Blizzard ist.
Ich persönlich finde es auch sehr gut.
Es bringt wiedermal frischen wind ins gute alte Wow...

Also im ernst ich spiel ja auf nem RP Server, und selbst da is viel geheule das die leute keine Daylie sachen oder AH Wuchergeschäfte machen können... da könnt ich mal anfangen zu mimimimimin...

+Sehr gutes Event, ich hab daran viel spass!


----------



## Ifu (27. Oktober 2008)

finds scheisse


----------



## Harzar (27. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen ^^

Also ich find den Event genail..gut es stört ggf beim Dailys machen, aber ob nun Zombies oder PvP geile Kunden nerven ist eigentlich egal.... zu dem ist der Event eine sehr schöne Einleitung und nen Vorgeschmack für die Geißel.
Wer nich damit zurecht kommt sollte entweder nen anderes Game zocken oder selber mal nen Ghoul werden ( das fetzt ungemein z.B. schatt mit anderen überrennen hehe) ^^.

reinhaun


----------



## borisjelzin (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Leute heulen nur rumm, weils keine epixx gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar ist es nervig, mitn lvl 1 Bankchar am Briefkasten zu stehen und ständig durch die Seuche zu verrecken....aber mit ner Ghuul-Armee in die feindliche Hauptstadt zu marschieren und Chaos zu stiften, macht schon Laune.

Und endlich gibt es auch mal eine Möglichkeit als Ally mit der Horde zu kommunizieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (27. Oktober 2008)

Zum Questen absoluter Müll, behindert nur. So find ich es auch sche***, weil immer irgendwelche Deppen alle NPCs töten.
Zum Beispiel den Arenaanmelder, Gastwirt, die Auktionäre, Berufelehrer und Flugreitmeister.
Das Spiel macht keinen Spaß wenn man extra 10 Minuten auf den Respawn von einem popligen NPC warten muss.
Ausserdem nervt es, dass man mit twinks ca. alle 2 Minuten in einer Hauptstadt gekillt wird und laufen muss.

BLIZZARD was ist das nur für ein Event  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzig gute bisher waren die Splitter unter den Nekropolen mit dem neuen Untoten-Epic Set á la T2.


----------



## gublfaxx (27. Oktober 2008)

dryadris hat das sehr gut auf den punkt gebracht. am schlimmsten ist das mit der invasion in den hauptstädten. in den questgebieten kommt das nur sporadisch vor, dass mal jemand auf die idee kommt "hey, jetzt infiziere ich mal das dorf der bruchhauer!". dabei ist es natürlich schade, wenn leuten solche dinge passieren wie dem TE, aber sowas sind randerscheinungen. bedauerlich, aber eben nicht entscheidend, wobei storys solcher leute dann natürlich sofort als contra-argument gegen das event angeführt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

somit sind natürlich am ehesten die leute betroffen, die (wenn sie nicht gerade am daylies machen sind) zwischen bank und ah rumhängen, dabei den /2 mit nonsens zuspammen und nebenbei mit ihrem ZA-bären rumposen. solche leute machen absolut nichts sinnvolles, fühlen sich DABEI aber dann noch gestört.

das lustige ist ja: stellt euch mal vor, es gäbe epixx auf t6-nivau (jaaa, übertrieben, is nurn überzeichnetes beispiel, eh die klugscheißer loslegen^^) wenn man es schafft als zombie nen hauptstadt-boss zu legen. glaubt ihr auch nur EINE dieser flitzpiepen würde rumheulen, geschweigedenn eine sekunde zögern sich zum zombie zu machen und DANN auch noch selbst leute zu flamen die sie dispellen?

ich denke nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das problem ist einfach, dass der durchschnittliche hardcore-gamer für sowas phantasievolles nicht zu gewinnen ist. denen geht es wirklich NUR um die itemhatz und um die zahl, die sie unter hit, crit, +dmg und in ihrem recount unter dps stehen haben. abgesehen davon könnte azeroth für die auch aus würfeln und kugeln bestehn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also leute, kommt mal wieder runter. im übrigen glaubt ihr doch nicht im ernst, blizzard wär so doof die hauptstädte bis zum 13. nov. komplett lahmzulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwas wird schon passiert das die ganze sache eindämmt. ich kann euch da insofern hoffnung machen, dass es (ich vermute seit heute nacht, vorher ists mir nicht aufgefallen) ne neue quest gibt die mit einem apothekerlager in shattrath zu tun hat. bei der ganzen sache handelt es sich darum, dass die königliche apothekervereinigung ein heilmittel entdeckt zu haben scheint. momentan ist es nur eine quest, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass in den nächsten tagen da noch folgequests kommen. ich spekuliere also auf besserung.

also: hinsetzen, tränen trocknen (die paar tage warn ja schliiimm, gell? *kopftätschel*), nehmt euch nen keks und wartet ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwrtm (27. Oktober 2008)

caschd schrieb:


> ich habe heute doch (arbeit sei dank) alle diese beiträge gelesen (29 seiten).
> 
> ich finde das ding persönlich echt mehr als nervig mittlerweilen.
> 
> ...



 Es gab an anfang vorallem auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius recht gute ansetzte für Rpg, die jedoch sich mit der Zeit verlaufen haben was auch leider was damit zutuhen hat das auf die Rpg server auch viele Leute gegangen sind die gar kein Rpg machen wollen oder erst garnicht ahnung haben was Rpg überhaupt ist.

mfg
AlexWrtm

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler sind nicht gewollt, aber wer welche findet darf sie schön für sich behalten


----------



## High-Ender (27. Oktober 2008)

Also auf meinem Server gehts richtig ab, Shatt gleicht einem Friedhof. Leichenberge ohne Ende, kaum noch NPCs und es ROCKT!!!
Dann mit Gilde Schlachtzug aufmachen und die Länder von den Nekropolen befreien. TOP EVENT! Atmospäre pur, klar nervts ein wenig manchmal, aber trotzdem passt es einfach zur Story.
Kann das rumgeheule nicht verstehen ehrlich nicht. Gestern wurde auch Angelevent gesprengt saulustig.
Mal sehen wie es in 3 Wochen aussieht. Wird auf jeden Fall heftig werden, wenn man überlegt wie es jetzt bereits abgeht..

mfg


----------



## Aremetis (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht das event auch etwas auf den *piep*.  Event hin oder her / schön und gut, aber viel mehr gehen mir jene gegen den Strich, die als Zombies anderen den Spielspass versauen wollen indem sie Questgeber, AH etc verseuchen - sich dann aber beschweren, dass man sie heilt bzw. umkloppt.

??

Gehört das nicht zu dem Event, dass einige sich gegen die Zombies / Infizierten wehren?

Wenn man dann angeblubbert wird "Hey, wieso machst Du mir die Infizierung weg, Du LoW"  kann ich nur sagen "Wieso leckt sich der Hund die Eier?"


----------



## svnshadow (27. Oktober 2008)

ich muss sagen das ich das event gut finde

a) es leitet das neue add on ein
b) es ist eine abwechslung (davon gern mehr)
c) weltumspannende events sind selten

ein wenig bedauer ich es ja das das event zeitlich begrenzt ist, denn so kommt mal frischer wind in die alte welt

....die ständigen infektionen sind..... öhm..... pech ^^ (5 leute ausversehen infiziert weil wir gerade diskutierten und nicht aufpassten) NE seuche is nunmal recht..... schnell ausufernd ^^"

tröste dich, bald is alles wieder im alten trott und wir langweilen uns wieder den arsch ab, gehen nur in die alte welt um nach northend zu gelangen oder an ein AH


----------



## Lanatir (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab gestern nach langer abwesenheit meinen account reaktiviert um mir das ganze mal anzusehen. Sicher ist das ganze witzig mit der Zombieinvasion und so, und son event ist auch mal geil, viel zu selten. Aber ich war noch nichtmal in der Lage meine addons, die nach dem patch alle komplett neu aufgesetzt werden mussten zu konfigurieren. Als das dann nach langwieriger Suche nach einem Versteck endlich mal ging (knapp 2 Stunden später oder so). Stand ich vor dem Problem zu meinem Trainer zu kommen. War auch nicht SOO lustig. Der war nämlich tot. Ich hätte mich ja gerne mit der Geissel geprügelt. Ging aber nicht weil mir erst 2 Stunden meine addons alle quer über den Bildschirm hingen und ich noch nichtmal wusste WARUM ich tot war, und ich dann die hälfte meiner Skills nicht hatte weil ich nicht trainieren konnte. Die Bank war ebenfalls belagert so das ich nicht an dringend benötigtes Euipment kam. Das waren sehr frustrierende 3 Stunden.

Ich gebe zu das das event sicher Spass machen kann, und das bei solch einem Angriff eben keiner entkommt. Aber wenn dadurch die tatsächliche Spielmechanik SO weit beeinflusst wird das das spielen de facto nicht geht sollte man was dran ändern. Es würd ja schon reichen die ersten 15 minuten nach dem einloggen immun zu sein, dann könnte man sich irgendwie in sicherheit bringen.


----------



## Syrianna (27. Oktober 2008)

Es wird ja niemand gezwungen an dem Event mitzumachen. Wer nicht will einfach WoW nicht starten.
Ich persöhnlich findes das Event super gemacht. 
Für die die es nicht verstehen sowas nennt man Story.


----------



## Phash (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dich das Event stört und du deswegen rumjammerst... überleg doch einfach mal, ob du nicht ein wenig zuviel spielst

wenn mich was stört, dann änder ich was -> im Falle von WoW: ich log halt einfach nich ein und mach was anderes mit meiner Zeit
wie? Du hast nichts anderes, was du mit deiner Zeit anfangen könntest... ok, ausser im buffed.de Forum rumzujammern mein ich...
-> überleg doch einfach mal, ob du nicht ein wenig zuviel spielst...

Ich krieg wegen der Arbeit momentan nich wirklich was vom Event mit
Gestern, random BT -> kein Event
daily BG -> oh... der Anmelder war down in Shat ^^ -> zur Post geflogen, in die Bank geflogen, zum BG Anmelder geflogen (der echt fix respawned) - n BG gemacht...  ohjeohje... der Event hat mich 3-4 Minuten meines Lebens gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach BT: verzweifelt so ne gummelige Wolke gesucht um mich zu infizieren, aufs Klo gegangen, weils so lang dauert, bis man n Zombie wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das untere Viertel unsicher gemacht und mich einer Rotte Zombies angeschlossen, die die Seher Bank stümen wollten...

allerdings wurde unser Vorhaben (locker 20 Zombs + einige NPC Zombies) jäh von einem (!) Dual Warglaive Rogue gestoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube der hatte Spaß, und wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich uns nicht in den Weg gestellt hat, wurde von uns auch nicht angegriffen 


btw.: rumjammern wegen PvP <nelson> "HA HA" </nelson> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh doch Barbie's kleine Farm zocken, das is nich so gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist leider keine antwort dabei, das Event stört mich nicht im geringsten. Aber die Tatsache das ich in Shat die "Spieler" Guuhle nicht angreifen kann stört mich! So haben es gestern ein paar Leute geschafft Shat absolut aussterben zu lassen jeder der konnte war mindestens 10m über dem Boden handeln würde nur auf Dächern betrieben. Man konnte machen was man wollte aber Spielen war in dieser Stadt nicht möglich, während diese möchte gern Helden in Ihrer neu gewonnenen Identität lustig vor einem rum sprangen konnte man nur blöd zusehen! Genau das stört mich gewaltig! In anderen Hauptstädten ist das anders dort habe ich immerhin die Chance etwas gegen die Seuche zu tun, mag es auch noch so hoffnungslos sein, aber sie ist da! Ebenso finde ich es absolut dämlich das man durch das angreifen der Ghuule PvP geflaggt wird. Ich weis nicht was das auf einem PvE server bringen soll, außer Chaos! So habe ich diese Wochenende oft genug erleben müssen wie Imba Ro0x0r Pro Gamer nicht im geringsten daran gedacht haben  gegen einen Ghuul zu Kämpfen sondern sich auf alles warfen was der anderen Fraktion angehörte! Das ist für mich absolut sinnfrei. 
Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich habe nichts gegen das Event sondern gegen die Spieler, und die Idiotie von Blizz die Tatsächlich annimmt das bei einem solchen Event alles nach Plan verläuft.
Leute welche gegen die Ghuule Kämpfen werden als Spielverderber oder noch schlimmeres bezeichnet. Es muss ja immer zwei Seiten einer Medaille geben! Auch ich bin schon als Ghuul umher gewandert, habe mir eine Gruppe besorgt und unheil und Chaos verbreitet. Aber erstens konnte man mich angreifen und zweitens hab ich nicht irgend welche lvl 11er platt gemacht.

Event ja, aber so wie es momentan ist nein danke! Verbesserungen sind auf alle fälle gewünscht!



Syrianna schrieb:


> Es wird ja niemand gezwungen an dem Event mitzumachen. Wer nicht will einfach WoW nicht starten.
> Ich persöhnlich findes das Event super gemacht.
> Für die die es nicht verstehen sowas nennt man Story.



Du hast fats vollkommen recht! Story ist wichtig! aber es hat nichts mit Story zu tun wenn, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, man die Ghuule nicht angreifen kann!


----------



## Würmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

es wird noch schlimmer,

heute morgen eingeloggt, instant ghul, wache agro, instant down, hingelaufen, wiederbelebt, instant ghul, wache agro, instant down, ....

das ging so weit das ich zumindest den gast wirt erreichen konnte und süßes oder saures anzunehmen (nach ca 15 toden), aber ausloggen ging gar nimmer, da in fight , nun jetzt warte ich mal ab bis ich von arbeit zurück bin und schau mal ob ich (immernoch tod) diesmal ne chance habe.

wenn nit werde ich mich von donnerfels stürzen dann bin ich der erste ghul der sich opfert um der Horde den sieg über die Geisel zu gewährleisten.

das macht absolut keinen spaß mehr, hoffe das sich das event einwenig verändert das man zumindes ein paar save points einführt.

dat wurm


----------



## Würmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

Syrianna schrieb:


> Es wird ja niemand gezwungen an dem Event mitzumachen. Wer nicht will einfach WoW nicht starten.
> Ich persöhnlich findes das Event super gemacht.
> Für die die es nicht verstehen sowas nennt man Story.




ich denke schon das man gezwungen wird. einfach nit spielen *lol

ich bezahlen um den WoW kontent den es ja nun seit 3,5 jahren giebt zu nutzen und ich bezahlen nicht dafür ständig zu menier leiche laufen zu wollen um dann wieder nur 5 schritte weit zu kommen.

dann erfinde ich auch nen event das ein monat geht und ich die gamer nicht normal spielen lasse, dann habe ich ein monat gute abrechnung und wenig traffic auf meinen servern weil keiner spaß daran hat

dat wurm


----------



## Cylierie (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das event ganz lustig, nur wenn man in der bank steht und was erledigen will und wegen zeitdruck (raid) eh schon gestresst ist, dann kommt das nicht gut das plötzlich die banker weg sind.......und dann sind sie endlich wieder da man will gerade seine taschen auffüllen bzw. leeren, da machts buff und man ist selbst ein zombi und wird von den stadtwachen verhauen.....ende vom lied toter priester darf vom friedhof zurückrennen und hoffen das es diesmal klappt....Also entweder muss man den chef fragen ob man früher feierabend machen kann oder der raid muss warten^^


----------



## ANubiZzz (27. Oktober 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> ich denke schon das man gezwungen wird. einfach nit spielen *lol
> 
> ich bezahlen um den WoW kontent den es ja nun seit 3,5 jahren giebt zu nutzen und ich bezahlen nicht dafür ständig zu menier leiche laufen zu wollen um dann wieder nur 5 schritte weit zu kommen.
> 
> ...




Eben. Du bezahlst um den Content zu erleben!  Das LK Pre ist Content daher bezahlst du um genau dieses zu erleben! 
Mann kann dem Event nicht entgehendas mag sein. Aber keiner der spieler wird angehalten in sw, shat, IF rumzugammeln und sich ständig infizieren zu lassen, oder?..  
Alle schreiben nach abwechslung, kommt sie mit nem event schreiben alle das es nervt.  Paradox..!


----------



## Psychosandman (27. Oktober 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> ich denke schon das man gezwungen wird. einfach nit spielen *lol
> 
> ich bezahlen um den WoW kontent den es ja nun seit 3,5 jahren giebt zu nutzen und ich bezahlen nicht dafür ständig zu menier leiche laufen zu wollen um dann wieder nur 5 schritte weit zu kommen.
> 
> ...



mimimi?

Mann,mann nehmt euch docheinfach nen Priester an eure Seite o. einen Paladin es gibt tausende gebiete wo niemand questet
z.B Loch Modan da wo das dunkle Portal ist neben brachland da blaaaaaablabla. gibt soviele..


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

WoW und Story, wie lächerlich...
Die sogenannte Story war noch nie viel Wert und wurde doch eh ständig bis an die Grenzen der Logik gebeugt und verzerrt. Das ist kin Argument.
Und nur weil WoW ein MMO ist, heist das noch lange nicht das ich mich zu irgendwas zwingen lassen muss. Wo steht den geschrieben das ich mit meinem Spielvertrag entmündigen lasse? Oo
Und da WoW genau wie andere Spiele auch, eigentlich anerkennt das viele, viele Spieler nicht immer und zu jeder Zeit kämpfen wollen haben sie PvE Server eingerichtet. Allein die existenz dieser, ist eine Annerkennung und Zustimmung der Tatsache, dass ich selber entscheide wann ich kämpfe, das ich Ruhezonen habe und in der Lage bin wenigsetns meine Quests abzugeben.
Ich zwinge niemanden der gerne pvp betreibt pve zu machen, warum ist es aber umgekert so?


----------



## Náyla. (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mir den Beitrag hier so durchlese, zweifel ich an der Lesestärke vieler Poster.

Sollte der Beitrag vom TE wirklich so stimmen, dann kann ich mal wieder nur sagen: "Glanzleistung, Blizzard, wie wir es von euch gewohnt sind!"
Ein Patch, zwei Wochen und zahllose Probleme, Hut ab.

Das Event selbst klingt interessant und lustig, aber was machen Level ?? Ghule in einer Stadt wie Darkshire? Dort gehören Ghule Level 24-26 hin. Denn was bringt es, die "Lowies" mit einbeziehen zu wollen, aber dann so einen Mist baut? Kommentare wie "Dann zock halt deine 70er" kann ich nicht mehr hören. Wenn man einen neuen Char anfängt, dann eben um diesen zu spielen und NICHT um dazu _gezwungen_ zu werden, doch seine 70er zu spielen.

Dieses "gezwungene Spaß haben an seinen 70ern" ist lächerlich.

[PS: Dieser Thread basiert lediglich auf die Aussagen des TE, da ich selbst seit über nem Monat nicht mehr zocke, Ni Hao.]

Also von mir ein "Ja, Event nervt"


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde die Idee vom Event wirklich supergeil. Es ist das perfekte PreLichKing Event, da will ich auch gar nicht diskutieren. Nur was mich stört sind folgende Sachen: 

-Ich wollte gestern Abend eben noch schnell mit meinem Bankchar ein paar Sachen ins AH stellen und bin auf dem Weg von der Bank zum AH FÜNFMAL gestorben. Und das in THUNDERBLUFF. Ich denke jeder weiß wie kurz die Strecke ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ich kann mich in keiner Haupstadt frei bewegen. Ich will in OG eben ins AH -> Auctionator tot. Ich will Reagenzien kaufen -> Händler tot. Ich will aus Shatt raus in nächste Questgebiet -> Flugmeister tot. Ich denke ich brauch hier keine weiteren Beispiele zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alles kann man ja vlt sogar noch halbwegs verknusen ,aber wenn ich sehe das meine Frau in Ruhe ihren Mage twinken will und ihr im Brachland alle 2 Mins ein 70er Ghul was auf die Rübe gibt. Sie von Questgebiet zu Questgebiet wechselt und überall die selbe Situation vor findet, stimmt mich das schon ein wenig grimmig. 

Mein Fazit ist das das Event an und für sich eine schöne Idee ist, aber Blizz es einfach übertrieben hat. Es ist einfach nicht mehr möglich normal zu zocken, wenn man sich nicht permanent in Instanzen verschanzt. Die ersten Tage hats noch Spass gemacht, inzwischen geht es auf die Nerven.

so long
mayhem


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Oktober 2008)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> dryadris hat das sehr gut auf den punkt gebracht. am schlimmsten ist das mit der invasion in den hauptstädten. in den questgebieten kommt das nur sporadisch vor, dass mal jemand auf die idee kommt "hey, jetzt infiziere ich mal das dorf der bruchhauer!". dabei ist es natürlich schade, wenn leuten solche dinge passieren wie dem TE, aber sowas sind randerscheinungen. bedauerlich, aber eben nicht entscheidend, wobei storys solcher leute dann natürlich sofort als contra-argument gegen das event angeführt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Event mag ja für den einen oder anderen ganz spassig sein... aber das der Event nur Auswirkungen auf die Hauptstädte hat, stimmt mal so gar nicht. Man kann auch nicht davon sprechen, dass der Event sich nur sporadisch auf die Questgebiete auswirkt..... ich spiele seit 3 Tagen (ja, solls auch mal geben) WoW und muss sagen, dass questen zur Zeit kaum möglich ist. Gestern in Seehain war es so 3-4 Stunden nicht möglich, Quests abzugeben, weil alle NPC´s down waren. Dann bin ich auf Westfall ausgewichen, wo es im Endeffekt auch nicht anders aussah. Tja, was soll man dann so als kleiner Priester machen???????? Nichts, man ist einfach am weiterspielen gehindert. Am Event teilnehmen kann man auch nicht, weil man gegen einem 70er Zombi eh net ankommt. 

Also, wirklich toller Event.... hätte man diese Zombisache nicht am Tag zeitlich begrenzen können oder gebietsweise begrenzen können----- für Low-Level-Chars einfach ätzend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (27. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Beitrag hier so durchlese, zweifel ich an der Lesestärke vieler Poster.
> 
> Sollte der Beitrag vom TE wirklich so stimmen, dann kann ich mal wieder nur sagen: "Glanzleistung, Blizzard, wie wir es von euch gewohnt sind!"
> Ein Patch, zwei Wochen und zahllose Probleme, Hut ab.
> ...



Hm, du spielst seit über einem monat nicht?  Aber du Urteilst über a) den Patch und b) das event?!

Was bist n du für einer?  Stufst du bestimmte Personen auch als Minderheit/randgruppe ein Aufgrund von Hörensagen?!


----------



## Roperi69 (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist wie so die Event Fans und die Event Gegner sich in diesem Forum so beschimpfen müssen. Wenn die Fans das alles unter dem Deckmantel des "Bei RPG muss man so was akzeptieren" toll finden, dann ist das deren Meinung, und gut ist. 

Wenn aber viele (die z.B. noch keinen 70er Char haben, und gerne vor dem 13/11 noch einen bekommen möchten) dieses Event schlichtweg Mist finden, dann haben diese Leute genauso das Recht, diese Meinung zu haben.

Meine persönliche Meinun, Main auf Level 43, ist das Event sollte für jeden frei wählbar sein. Spielspaß definiert sich für jeden anders, und mein Spielspaß ist im Moment auf Null. 

Nennt mich Heulsuse, Newbie oder sonst was, es interessiert mich nicht. Das Event nervt, und ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr, so zu spielen, wie ich es möchte.


----------



## Náyla. (27. Oktober 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Hm, du spielst seit über einem monat nicht?  Aber du Urteilst über a) den Patch und b) das event?!
> 
> Was bist n du für einer?  Stufst du bestimmte Personen auch als Minderheit/randgruppe ein Aufgrund von Hörensagen?!



Netter Versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass ich nicht frei von WoW-Einflüssen bin, da sowohl mein Bruder als auch mehrere Mitstudenten immer noch eifrig dieses Spiel spielen und darüber herziehen. Das zusammen mit drei Jahren Erfahrung reicht um sich ein Bild davon zu machen.
In diesem Thread sind genug Berichte über Spieler, die eben das gleiche erlebt haben wie der TE, ergo muss da ja was dran sein. Somit ist meine Meinung berechtigt.
Dass der Patch nicht wieder Probleme gebracht hat, kannst du nicht abstreiten. Loginserver regelmäßig down, Performance-Schwächen und Latenzeinbrüche. Das sind die Probleme, von denen mir berichtet wurden.

Zu dem letzten Vorurteil sag ich mal nichts, billiger Versuch einer Provokation.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur noch:

/ironie an

"Lieber Gott der Tsunami den du uns da bescherst find ich doof, patch den raus!"

/ironie aus

Diese Invasion ist nunmal Höhere Gewalt kann man nix machen.


----------



## Deadwool (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand das Event am Anfang super gut, aber mittlerweile ist es völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen und es nervt nur noch wenn man fast jedesmal wenn man ins AH will, infiziert wird. Die Argentum Wachen decursen mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, und eine Minute später ist man bereits zombifiziert und so gut wie ganz tot. Im grossen ganzen begrüsse ich solche einmalige Aktionen von Blizz. Sie machen das Spiel lebendiger. Aber es kann einem auch zuviel werden mit der Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Oktober 2008)

jeder der das event nicht mag soll sich von Hauptstädten fern halten oder erst gar nicht spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und von dem gezwungen sehe ich nichts man kann denn ghulen schön ausweichen


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finds auch recht witzig das einzigste prob is das ich nen twink bis zum addon hochleveln wollt und man das zumindestens momentan total vergessen kann ...


----------



## Hicks1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Finde es zum Teil auch schon ganz nervig.

Hab gestern mit meinen Kumpfels 3er Arena gespielt und was passiert. Ghule tauche auf und der Inv. kommt. 

Ich zieh aggro von ner ganzen horde und werd selber zum Ghule. Ergebniss: Nur meine beiden Kumpels kamen rein und es gab nen Lose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann alles übertreiben.


----------



## Injura (27. Oktober 2008)

Hiho zusammen, 

Ich spiele nun knapp 2 Jahre WoW, als BC rauskam, wa ich grade erst lvl 40, und ich habe vom Übergangsevent, da ich mit lvln beschäftigt war, sehr wenig mitbekommen, was ich schade fand.

Jetzt habe ich mich gefreut am euen event voll dabei zu sein, schließlich bringt blizzard nicht jede woche /monat ein event, abgesehen von den standard events(Schlotternacht usw). 

Zu den Leuten die sagen: mimimi ich bezahle doch geld für wow, ich will nur meinen spass haben: 
Klar soll jeder seinen Spass haben, nur bezahlt ihr ein Spiel was nunmal eine storry besitzt, mit der ihr euch anscheind nicht auseinander setzt, sonst würdet ihr solche events von blizz schätzen und voll ausnutzen.

Für die leuts die es trotzdem nervt, dann macht halt mal eine kleine pause, das event wurde lange vorher angekündigt, hättet ja mal ne gamecard weniger kaufen können ;-) Außerdem könntet ihr die Zeit nutzen und ma was mitn rl anzufangen, oder steht ihr, wie mehrmals geschrieben wurde, nur stundenlang in sw rum und lasst euch infizieren? oO

Also für die Storrylosen leuts, lass uns den spass auch mal ein bisl zombie zu sein, und vor allem was mit der horde zu machen, was mal ne coole abwechslung ist :-) Genießt das Event und flamed nicht rum ;-)

Liebe grüße

Injura@'Ambossar


----------



## TedStriker50 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mich nervt dieser Event, da er mich zu etwas zwingt, was ich nicht will.
Wenn ich Lust hab, mach ich dies oder das, aber bitte sollte es noch meine Entscheidung sein.


----------



## nex187 (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also nochmal.. ich glaube hier verstehen einige nicht worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.
> 
> Ich finde SUPER das Blizzard events veranstaltet... Habe auch selber gerne an Events teilgenommen.. egal ob AQ, Naxx, BC oder sowas.. nur habe ich da immer entscheiden können ob ich teilnehmen will oder nicht. Nur immoment habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich mich nicht dagegen wehren kann. Und das ist es was mich am meisten stört. ich habe nichts dagegen wenn das Event läuft, aber bitte soll es meinen Spielfluss nicht unterbinden. Queste sollen machbar/Abgebbar sein, Greifenmeister sollen da sein.. soll ich ewig laufen/warten? und die Ghule sollen mich nur angreifen wenn ich es will und nicht durchgehend. Sonst kann ich ja auch wieder auf einen PVP Realm..



Kann Dich schon verstehn das Du das Event atm nicht so toll findest..
Du hast Dir einfach einen schlechten zeitpunkt ausgesucht um neu anzufangen.
Das Event macht Mega Spaß vorallem die Geißelangriffe: Markenfarmen, Epic drops, Ehre machen :-P .
Und mal eben den Greifenmeister oder Auktionator vergiften ist zwar nervig aber trotzdem lustig xD

Greez & nicht aufgeben


PS: Warum nimmst Du nicht deinen alten ACC, wartest auf Wotlk und fängst einen DK an?

greez


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jeder der das event nicht mag soll sich von Hauptstädten fern halten oder erst gar nicht spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super Kommentar.... man soll erst gar nicht spielen. Und wofür zahle ich dann. So ein Kommentar hätte man sich sparen können. Und das Problem sind nicht nur die Hauptstädte. Versucht einfach mal, nen Low-Level-Char zu spielen. Ist zur Zeit unmöglich, da questen so gut wie gar nicht möglich ist. Westfall, Seehain, Goldhain..... alle NPC´s, Questgeber ect. sind platt, Questlog voll und Quest sind fertig... man kann sie nur nicht abgeben.... uhi... wie toll. Und wie soll man da weiter kommen. Ich spiele erst seit ein paar tagen und habe leider keinen 70er.... ABER ICH MUSS JA NICHT SPIELEN, ABER MEINE BEZAHLTE ZEIT DARF RUHIG ABLAUFEN, HAUPTSACH BLIZZ HAT MEIN GELD KASSIERT......

MICH NERVT DER EVENT NUR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Error2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein Tipp für alle diejenigen denen das Event nicht passt:

ALT + F4 , und der Tag gehört dir!

Es gibt doch so viele andere Sachen zu tun, als WoW spielen.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe schon, hier prallen zwei Meinungen aufeinander die sich nicht miteinander vereinbaren lassen. Somit scheint mir auch jede weitere Diskussion zu dem Thema als ziemlich brotlos.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Netter Versuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also es tut mir echt leid, aber deine Meinung ist absolut uninteressant und nichtig. Auf Hörensagen kann man getrost verzichten und was du sagst entspricht einfach nicht den Tatsachen, eben weil du nicht spielst.
Das der TE eben nicht recht hat und - unterm Strich - nur ein Nörgler ist, könnten auch viele Posts hier belegen, die du halt - mangels Zeit und Desinteresse an anderer Leute Meinung, wie ich schätze -  nicht gelesen hast.
Und ein Argument, "ich bin auch dagegen, weil der TE wird ja wohl Recht haben", ist mit Abstand das schwächste, um nicht zu sagen dümmste , welches ich bisher gehört hab.

Jeder der sagt er würde jetzt zu was gezwungen redet Schwachsinn. Wenn man das so sehen will dann wird man im ganzen Spiel zu was gezwungen, nämlich eben so zu agieren wie das Spiel es will. Wenn du T0 willst wirst du gezwungen in die 60er Inis zu gehen. Du wirst gezwungen Mobs zu töten um im Level aufzusteigen. du wirst gezwungen aufzusteigen um den ganzen Content zusehen, etc. und pipapo. Aber mit dem 13&#8364; Joker könnte man doch bestimmt auch einfordern, das man nicht ungeliebt leveln muss wenn man schon zahlt?

Man kann wunderbar questen, in 80 - 90% aller Gebiete. Da ist nämlich die Geissel nicht. Nur in den Hauptstädten kanns mal heikel werden, dann muss man halt aufpassen. Ich hab das ganze WE gequestet und so gut wie keine Probleme gehabt.

Man verliert keine Haltbarkeit wenn man gegouhled wird..trotzdem haben hier viele genau das Gegenteil gesagt und von Unmengen an RepGold gesprochen, was das Event kostet. Einfach nur falsch. Hauptsache genörgelt.

Eines freut mich allerdings an alle die Stories nicht mögen und questen etc. durch das Phasing in WOTLK wirds ein Böses erwachen geben für einige Questverweigerer, da die Quests zum grössten Teil linear sind und man einfach nicht weiterkommt, wenn man die Questreihen verweigert.


----------



## Cathalina (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde normalerweise die Events von Blizzard immer toll gemacht, Braufest oder Schlotternächte machen Spass und bringen Abwechslung. Die Zombiegeschichte finde ich nicht sehr gut, weil sie vom Spielen abhält. Hab gestern mit meinem Low-Twink versucht, meinen Lederberuf zu skillen, bin mehrmals gestorben beim Versuch, da die Lehrer entweder umlagert waren oder tot ^^ ... wollte dann noch mit meinem bankchar in SW etwas in AH stellen, bin gleich beim einloggen gestorben, da die kneipe voller ghuls war, beim zweiten versuch hab ich es wenigstens bis zum briefkasten geschafft, sw ar total ausgestorben, überall lagen skelette und tote ghuls rum und soviele spieler wie gestern hab ich noch nie vom geistheiler zurück zum leichnam laufen sehen ... ich denke mal, wenn alle tot sind und die spieler keinen bock mehr auf den mist haben und lieber offline gehen, statt sich rumzuärgern, hat blizzard endlich freie server, um dien wotlk in ruhe vorzubereiten, ohne dass die server ständig plattgehen und sich jeder aufregt, dass nix richtig läuft. clever gedacht blizzard, ich werd dann einfach mal ne spielpause machen bis zum 13. november, dann habt ihr euren freien serverplatz und ich muss nicht ständig vom geistheiler zum leichnam laufen, nur weil ich mich ausbilden will ^^


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Man kann wunderbar questen, in 80 - 90% aller Gebiete. Da ist nämlich die Geissel nicht. Nur in den Hauptstädten kanns mal heikel werden, dann muss man halt aufpassen. Ich hab das ganze WE gequestet und so gut wie keine Probleme gehabt.
> 
> .......
> Eines freut mich allerdings an alle die Stories nicht mögen und questen etc. durch das Phasing in WOTLK wirds ein Böses erwachen geben für einige Questverweigerer, da die Quests zum grössten Teil linear sind und man einfach nicht weiterkommt, wenn man die Questreihen verweigert.



80-90 % aller Gebiete kann man wunderbar Questen???? Also ich konnte gestern gar etliche Stunden nix machen, weil einige Spassvögel in Goldhain, Seehain und Westfall alle NPC´s gekillt hatten. Mein Questlog ist voll mit fertigen Quest´s und ich kann sie nicht abgeben.... also erzähl hier nix von wunderbar Questen... ich möchte Questen und es geht nicht. Leider hab ich auch keinen 70er... also Char wechseln nicht möglich... und was macht man da??


----------



## Natsumee (27. Oktober 2008)

oh du armes ding ist wow das einzige was du machen kannst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warte ne stunde und dan kannst sie sicher abgeben


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh du armes ding ist wow das einzige was du machen kannst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für´s warten zahlt man also 13 € im Monat .... sehr gut.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> 80-90 % aller Gebiete kann man wunderbar Questen???? Also ich konnte gestern gar etliche Stunden nix machen, weil einige Spassvögel in Goldhain, Seehain und Westfall alle NPC´s gekillt hatten. Mein Questlog ist voll mit fertigen Quest´s und ich kann sie nicht abgeben.... also erzähl hier nix von wunderbar Questen... ich möchte Questen und es geht nicht. Leider hab ich auch keinen 70er... also Char wechseln nicht möglich... und was macht man da??




Man geht in ein anderes Gebiet? Zu den Nachtelfen z.B.? Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid, auf die Geschichte einzugehen und auf die Geschichte zu reagieren, könnte es sein, das ihr mittlerweile im falschen Spiel seid.
Was würde denn das kleine wehrlose Menschlein machen, wenn ein unbesiegbarer Feind in sein friedliches Land einfällt? Lederberuf lernen? Sich bei Gott beschweren? Oder einfach ein sicheres Gebiet suchen?
Die einen überleben, die andern nicht. Die einen bekommen neue Impulse, die anderen zahlen 13&#8364; fürs warten. Jeder so wie ers verdient.

Blizzard hat viele Umfragen gemacht und ein Hauptkritikpunkt der Spieler war, das zuwenig Geschichte vorkommt. Das ist die Reaktion darauf. 
Und wie ihr auch in dieser Umfrage sehen könnt, sind 2 Drittel der Leute sehr zufrieden. Mit dieser Mehrheit kann man das Grundgesetz ändern ;-)
Nur weil du für ein paar Wochen nicht mehr alle Möglichkeiten hast sondern etwas flexibel sein müsstest? Naja wie gesagt, mit WOTLK wirds noch schöner, freut euch


----------



## Aysen (27. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige was mich beim event stört ist das weder die Bank noch das ah gesichert ist.
Ansonsten find ich's gut


----------



## Cholan (27. Oktober 2008)

Mann, das Event SOLL doch ein bisschen nerven - wie will man denn sonst die kommende Bedrohung den Spielern nahe bringen?!?
Schade ist mal wieder, dass viele Schwachmaten das so doof ausnutzen und nur absichtlich anderen Spielern den Spaß verderben, weil sie Auktionatoren, Flugmeister etc. killen. Im Klartext: im Grunde ist das Event cool, nur wir Spieler sind (mal wieder) zu doof, da was draus zu machen. 
Daher vergesst doch mal für ein paar Tage eure Zahlen (muss Level 70 werden, muss noch 5000 Gold farmen, muss bla, muss blub) und setzt euch mal wieder mit der Story von WoW auseinander - ja, die gibts nämlich auch noch neben S4, DKP und Epics...


----------



## Draelia (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist das erste Event, wo man wirklich glaubt, dass jetzt die Welt untergeht. Ich finds gut, und um eben genau das glaubhaft zu vermitteln, musses überall drunter und drüber gehn.


----------



## Casaloki (27. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich sehe auch weiterhin keine Probleme, mich der Sache zu entziehen, wenn ich das will. Außer am Donnerstag beschränken sich die meisten Ghoul-Aktivitäten auf meinem Server auf die Hauptstädte. Die meisten Spieler haben sich ausgetobt. Ohne mit dem Finger drauf zu zeigen und die Ghoule anzulocken: In Loch Modan hab ich noch keinen Ghoul gesehen, nur so für die Goldhain-Heulbojen. Auch da kannste Questen. Und ich denke mal, die meisten Questgebiet sind in der Zwischenzeit seuchenfrei. Soviel zu den Leuten, die Angst haben, ihren 100sten Char jetzt nicht mehr leveln zu können.
Weiterhin bin ich bei den Befürwortern dieses Events, nicht nur weil ich endlich mal eines mitmache, BC habe ich knapp verpasst damals, sondern weil es (nicht wie Sonnenbrandinsel nur auf 70er und die Inis aus High-End-Niveau) alle einbezieht. Diejenigen, die hier weinen, weil sie jetzt nicht weiterspielen können: Pech gehabt, das ist jetzt das Spiel. Love it or leave it. Haste halt das falsche Spiel im Moment auf Deinem Rechner. Und ganz ehrlich? Who cares. 
Ich hätte sogar nix dagegen, wenn es jetzt bei WoW alle Tage so weiter geht, dann würde die Welt Azeroth nämlich endlich leben. Wir müssten uns dort jeden Tag auf neue Verhältnisse einstellen, neue Büdnisse, Kriege und ähnliches. Mich hat es zuletzt etwas gegruselt meinen 3.Char auf 70 zu bringen, deshalb hab ich es abgebrochen. Vor einem neuen Hintergrund würde ich das jetzt sogar machen. Klar wäre das viel Aufwand für Blizzard, aber für mich spannend. Eine lebendige Welt, an deren Entwicklung ich tatsächlich beteiligt bin. Bisher wurdeste für den Questgeber irgendwohin geschickt, hast die Quest erledigt und abgegeben und das wars. Aber Blizzard hat offensichtlich aus dem Ansturm auf die Sonnenbrunneninsel die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen. Wir waren ca.70 Spieler von Allianz und Horde Samstag nacht in der Tanaris, um die Nekropole zu vertreiben. Wegen so was bin ich hier. Gut so und bitte mehr davon. Wenn ich alleine spielen will kann ich auch Drakensang zocken. 
Heute wird bei mir mal wieder ein Ghoul-Tag eingelegt, weil die verbesserte Fähigkeiten haben sollen. Na denn: Muss...Hirn....von...Heulbojen.....fressen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das event sehr genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ich mit meinem tank nur raide hab ich mit ihm die zombies nur in shatt gesehn.
mit meiner lvl 66 hexe hatte ich beim Qs machen oder in og rumgammeln noch keine probleme
es ist und bleibt nur ein spiel, euch fällt doch ned ein finger ab wenn ihr ingame sterbt, also flamed mal ned so^^
wer beim event mitmachen will macht mit, wer nicht, lässt es bleiben, Qs machen geht wunderbar, ich hab die ersten tage nichtmal was vom event gemerkt weil ich mit meiner hexe gequestet hab und komischerweise war es in den gebieten in denen ich war kein problem Qs zu erledigen.


grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekim (27. Oktober 2008)

Vorab, ich mag das Event an sich schon. Den Kampf beider Fraktionen gegen die Geißel mit dem voraussichtlichen Ziel der Geißel nach Nordend zu folgen und oder so, das weiß ich noch nicht.

Aber was mich stört ist nicht die Geißel an sich. Mich nerven die "Spieler", die die Geißel dazu benutzen das Spiel zu behindern, indem sie wie gestern z.B. Ratchet komplett lahm legten. Ich da ich derzeit einen neinen Char lv53 Shadow hochspiele und häufig nach Ratchet musste, war ich stundenlang lahmgelegt, weil ich den FP nicht benutzen konnte. Ich habe dann wohl oder übel die ehemals 70er, nun Zombies, nieder geDOTet. Das bringt mir jedoch gar nichts. Die wiederrum haben dann als sie sich (waren andere Fraktion) wiederbelebt hatten, konnten mich nun einfach umhauen, war ja nun gemarkert.

Das Ganze hat aber nichts mit dem Kampf gegen die Geißel zu tun, wenn eigene Fraktionsmember die eigenen Hauptstäde als Geißel raiden. Wenn man in der eigenen Hauptstad nur noch an dispellen ist und nicht mehr seinen Handel im AH betreiben kann oder die Lehrer auch schon down sind. Was ist daran Kampf gegen die Geißel? Das ist doch nicht das Event.

Für mich sind solche Leute wahrscheinlich meist Kidis schon vor der verwandlung hirnlos gewesen. Ich würde gern mal einen von Blizz hören, ob die mit solchen Auswüchsen gerechnet haben. Und ob diese durch Spiele verursachte störende Effekte auch gewollt waren.

Mal ehrlich, wie lange hat man Spass daran, als Zombie durch die Gegend zu rennen und ständig umgenietet zu werden? Und wie lange hat man Spass daran die dummen Viecher umzuhauen.

Ich flüchte mich inzwischen auf meine 70er Chars und mach Weltevents. Ja das eigentliche Event. Zerstört die Geißel oder haltet sie zumindest auf. Das lässt den anderen Spielern auch ihre Möglichkeiten zu spielen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Leute kucken würden, wenn Sie mit Ihren Aktionen permanent das Spiel beeinflussten. Wenn durch deren handeln, das Event nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden könnte, weil z.B. die Hauptstädte leer wären und die NPC`s nicht wieder erscheinen würden. Wenn wir nicht nach Nordend könnten. Ich glaube aber, das selbst dann das Ego einiger Spieler über die Gemeinschaft gestellt werden würde.

Viel Spass allen bei dem eigentlichen Event gegen die Geißel


----------



## Curentix (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Spass hört da auf, wo ich vergebend versuche meinen Spass zu haben, jedoch von Blizzard mir ihrem Event deren Spass aufgezwungen bekomme.

Ich kann das Event nicht 24/7 genießen, wenn ich jede 2. oder 3. Minute zum Zombie mit meinen Bank- und Berufechar werde. Die erste 2 Tage waren lustig, aber dann war's einfach nur noch nervtötend.

WoW für mich besteht zum teil halt eben aus AH und Berufe. Diese kann ich nun nicht genießen, ausser in frühern Morgenstunden, da ich jede 2. Minute zum Zombie werden.

Genug ist genug irgendwann!


----------



## jok-sp (27. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, also: Es nervt, und zwar gewaltig!


----------



## Morphes (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das Klasse, das mischt die gesamte Welt mal wieder so richtig auf.
und 1min. ist jetzt schon richtig hart geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (27. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hatte ein tolles Event versprochen das einem Grund geben soll nach Northrend zu gehen und se haben ihr versprechen gehalten.Angreifende Nekropolen,Karaboss und halt auch die Seuche mit der eigentlich der ganze Geißelkram anfing. Klar isses manchmal nervig wenn man gekillt wird weil man questen will aber für sowas gibts doch ne einfache Lösung. Goldhain wird belagert,in seenhain rennen nur untote rum,schön kein problem für mich ich logge auf meinen 70er retri um und beende die Seuche wie es sich für en Pala gehört.Viele rennen rum und decursen(ja wer lesen kann sieht das is ne Krankheit)oder der Argentumheiler wobei einige gar nicht mehr exestieren.
Das hier ist nur halb so nervig wie die Öffnung von AQ wo man in der City gar nichts machen konnte wegen dem Geflüster. Vor den Ghulen kannste wegrennen
vor dem Geflüster konnte man es nicht. Also genießt das Event es ist im gegensatz zum questen ,farmen und co EINMALIG. Es wird danach nie wieder eine Seuche ausbrechen,Es wird danach nie wieder die Angriffe der Nekropolen geben. Das ist etwas was hier die ganze Zeit nie bedacht wird das es 3 Wochen sind wo man mit dem Event leben und Spass haben kann und danach nie mehr. 

Viele kritisieren das WoW keine Story hat das Event beweißt es gibt eine und es wird gemeckert deshalb. Viele haben den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden weil sie glauben es geht nur darum fix auf 70 zu kommen und die BGS,Arenas und INIs abzugraßen für Epics und ein wesentlichen Bestandteil,die Story,einfach ignorieren. Das sah ich vor dem Patch wo es einige gab die net mal begriffen haben das se auf Allianzseite ner Story folgen von 1-60.

Also bleibt ruhig,questet in nem anderen Gebiet bis ihr eure Quests abgeben könnt,wenn ihr Ah wollt oder sonst was reist grad weiter in die nächste Hauptstadt.
Aber hört auf bis auf die wenigen Ausnahmen nur stur darauf zu pochen das die Geißel nervt weil sie euch gerade im Weg steht und es dutzende anderer Möglichkeiten in dem Moment gibt wo ihr machen könntet.


----------



## palmuth (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag's mal so... Not macht erfinderisch - wobei das ganze doch nicht wirklich neu ist:

Wer XP will, geht grinden solang die Quest-Geber weg sind. Einige tun hier so, als würde es keinen anderen Weg geben, XP zu bekommen, als seine Quests abzugeben. 

Kräuter/Erze sammeln ist auch ne gute Sache, gerade Pflanzen gehen ganz gut im AH grad (ja, auch später noch, wenn das Event vorbei ist, Schriftgelehrte brauchen immer Nachschub). Humanoide abfarmen und Stoffe einsacken -> Erste Hilfe/Schneiderei skillen oder ebenfalls im AH verticken. Wenn ihr schon nicht schnell genug vorwärts kommt, was das Leveln angeht, bringt das zumindest etwas Gold in die Kasse.

Als Lowie vielleicht das Ausloggen auch mal auf nen anderen Ort verlegen, im schlimmsten Falle halt kein Gasthaus, auch wenn dann das Ausruhen nicht wirklich gegeben ist.

Und wenn's doch ne Hauptstadt sein muss: Hordler sollten sich dann wohl nach Silbermond durchkämpfen, da ist mal so gar nix los. (Stand: gestern abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Klar, auch ich bin genervt, wenn ich meinen Heimstein benutze und wenn der Ladebildschirm weg ist, ich schon infiziert wurde und halbtot bin. Aber ändern kann ich's nicht und muss mich also den Gegebenheiten anpassen...


----------



## GuardianWien (27. Oktober 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> Ich will nicht zu hart sein, aber: Unsinn.
> Wenn sich ein Spieler infizieren will (mittlerweile dürfte wohl jeder Wissen, was bei den Kisten passiert), ist es egal ob er dafür jetzt zum Steg oder zur nächsten Bude geht. Eine verhäufte "zufällige" Infektion ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, selbst wenn sie überall verstreut wären (anstatt der Pflastersteine).
> Das bei der Horde Dauerkampf ist liegt ja wohl an der Community und abgesehen davon:
> Wenn Blizz die Horde nicht mögen würde, wäre das Event für Hordler doch wohl unzugänglicher und nicht noch offensichtlicher
> ...



seltsam zombies können lt. buffed auf hordenseite erfolge klauen, warum sollten hordler sich erfolge klauen? 
nur damit allyspieler mit hordechars diese klauen können.

aber mal abgesehen davon, es macht schon einen unterschied, wenn du 2-4 mögliche infizierungspunkte hast, wovon du 2 überhaupt erst finden musst, oder ob du schon beim reingehen nach og daran vorbei musst.


----------



## N00blike (27. Oktober 2008)

Finde es voll ok.... und ich hoffe das ganze wird noch schlimmer.
Und ich finde es auch richtig das man zu dem event gezwungen wird wo kommen wir denn hin wenn man sich aussuchen könnte ob man jetzt verseucht wird oder nicht!?
Das ist das event was uns dazu bringt den Kampf gegen die Geißel zu beginnen ist doch mal was.... 
In 4 wochen redet kein mensch mehr davon und man liest wieder das blizz zu wenig macht für das geld der spieler aber das war ja irgendwie klar bei der Com. mit nichts zufrieden....


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Lillian schrieb:


> Was hat das mit RL zu tun? Grade wenn man viel RL hat und Abends nur mal ne Stunde seinen Char leveln will ist es durchaus ärgerlich, wenn man 90% der Zeit entweder ein Zombie oder tot ist.
> 
> Zumal immer gesagt wird "es gehört halt zum Event". Wenn ich dann aber die Seuche entferne werde ich im Spiel beleidigt. Gehört das etwa nicht zum Event? Darf ich die Städte nicht verteidigen?
> 
> Naja, wenn ihr hier weiter diskutieren wollt haltet euch mit den Beleidigungen bitte wieder ein bißchen zurück. Man kann auch seine Meinung sagen ohne persönlich zu werden. Danke!



/signed




gublfaxx schrieb:


> dryadris hat das sehr gut auf den punkt gebracht. am schlimmsten ist das mit der invasion in den hauptstädten. in den questgebieten kommt das nur sporadisch vor, dass mal jemand auf die idee kommt "hey, jetzt infiziere ich mal das dorf der bruchhauer!". dabei ist es natürlich schade, wenn leuten solche dinge passieren wie dem TE, aber sowas sind randerscheinungen. bedauerlich, aber eben nicht entscheidend, wobei storys solcher leute dann natürlich sofort als contra-argument gegen das event angeführt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich persönlich quest aktuell mit einem 13er, einem 35er und einem 62er und hänge NICHT nur vorm AH herum... und bin mit diesen drei Chars extrem gehandicapt... 




Náyla. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Beitrag hier so durchlese, zweifel ich an der Lesestärke vieler Poster.
> 
> Sollte der Beitrag vom TE wirklich so stimmen, dann kann ich mal wieder nur sagen: "Glanzleistung, Blizzard, wie wir es von euch gewohnt sind!"
> Ein Patch, zwei Wochen und zahllose Probleme, Hut ab.
> ...



/signed



Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur noch:
> 
> /ironie an
> 
> ...



Wieso höhere Gewalt? Es wurde programmiert. Wurden Tsunamis auch programmiert? Etwas makabrer Vergleich und noch dazu nicht sinnig.




Natsumee schrieb:


> jeder der das event nicht mag soll sich von Hauptstädten fern halten oder erst gar nicht spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheinbar selbst nur in den Hauptstädten unterwegs gewesen oder wie?
Gestern z.B. Ratschet, Wegekreuz, Camp Taurajo, Freiwindposten, etc... alles verseucht...



Error2000 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für alle diejenigen denen das Event nicht passt:
> 
> ALT + F4 , und der Tag gehört dir!
> 
> Es gibt doch so viele andere Sachen zu tun, als WoW spielen.



Toller Kommentar... sollten die "Ich verteil die Seuche absichtlich"-Spieler sich zu Herzen nehmen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## ødan (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
> Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..
> 
> Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.
> ...




DU weist aber das du spielen kanns? Als Ghul z.B. du könntest ja mal einfach eine Ghul Armee aufstellen und SW raiden. Nutzt die Gelegnheit es wird nie wieder eine Zombie Invasion geben nehm ich an. Wenn man mal als Ghul spielen kann warum nutzt dus nicht aus?


----------



## Nibirion (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event super!

Statt einfach ein Addon anzuklatschen nach dem Motto "So *wums* hier ne Erweiterung, viel Spaß beim farmen", wird man langsam an die Story herangeführt.... Denn m.M. nach gehört eine gewisse Spieltiefe dazu. Und gerade solche "Kleinigkeiten" sorgen dafür, dass das Game nicht zu einem Ich-bin-der-geilste-Item-Ruf-Gold-Farmer wird...

Gerade so etwas ist es doch, was ein MMORPG ausmacht! 
Wenn ihr sowas nicht wollt, dann spielt nen offline RPG oder nen Egoshooter..
Nutzt das Event doch um einfach mal "anders" zu spielen. 
Statt den üblichen Dailys nachzugehen, MarkenRuns zu machen... gebt euch doch mal einfach der Story hin.. 
Startet nen ZombieRaid, macht Sachen die ihr sonst nie macht.. nutzt das doch einfach mal aus, wann könnt ihr schon mal Zombie sein?
Und zu den "Ich verteil die Seuche absichtlich" .... na und? Ist doch super! Soll ich mich als Zombie sofort freiwillig killen, weil ich meinen Hordies / Allies nichts antun möchte? MMORPG .... Zombies sind nicht brav und nett ^^

Dieses Interagieren und das langsam "angenervt" sein, wenn die Geißel über uns kommt, gehört doch zum Spielgefühl, bzw. bereichert das Spiel m.M. nach und ausserdem... es wird ja nicht ewig so weitergehen. 

Ich war auch gestern ewig lang in OG bis ich überhaupt hinaus gekommen bin .. ständig wurde ich wieder zombifiziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber na und? Macht doch Spaß... die gerade eben noch alliierten Kollegen in Zombies zu verwandeln und für Unruhe zu sorgen..... halt mal "was anderes".

Ich finds jedenfalls klasse, dass Blizz sich Gedanken macht, wie man das Addon samt Story den Spielern näher bringen kann, und es nicht lediglich als einfachen Erweiterungs-Anklatsch herausbringt.


----------



## Rioriel (27. Oktober 2008)

also vom Prinzip her finde ich das event sehr gelungen und perfekt fuer die Einleitung zu wotlk
mein Problem ist nur leider das ich mich mit meinen 70ern nicht einloggen kann es sie alle in shatt stehen und ich sofort aufgrund zu hoher Latenz sofort rausfliege
natürlich koennte ich meinen twink weiterleveln, was ich eigentlich vorhatte nur ist das questen durch das event sogut wie unmöglich aus den gründen die schon mehrfach angesprochen wurden
somit werde ich regelrecht gezwungen eine wow Pause einzulegen...leider

Gruß rioriel


----------



## haro3777 (27. Oktober 2008)

moin zusammen,

also ich finde das event einfach nur geil. soetwas kannte ich in diesem spiel vorher noch nicht. ich habe mit dem game im januar 2007 angefangen und somit die bc einführung nicht mitbekommen. da es mein erstes spiel dieser art war, musste ich erst einmal im game klar kommen. aber jetzt genieße ich dieses event. 

das einzige war etwas stört ist, wenn man die schlotternachtquests machen will. da goldhain auf unserem serven ja fast ausschließlich umkämpft wird, stehen da selten npc's rum. aber damit kann ich leben, weil ich total auf diese art "gut gegen böse" schlachten stehe. 

gestern haben bei uns ca. 50-60 hordler mit allianz zusammen getan und gegen ca. 70-80 guhls eine schlacht ausgetragen. das ist einfach nur geil. wenn man durch sw läuft liegen die knochen durch die ganze stadt verteilt. 

aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass sich low-level chars zur zeit nicht wohl fühlen. die haben dem ganzen treiben auch nix entgegen zu setzen. ich habe meinen level 16 twin auch auf eis gesetzt, weil es nichts bringt. 

aber es ist seit langem mal wieder ein richtiges rollenspiel mit einer fortlaufenden handlung. und das ist gut so!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
haro3777


----------



## ødan (27. Oktober 2008)

Nibirion schrieb:


> Ich finde das Event super!
> 
> Statt einfach ein Addon anzuklatschen nach dem Motto "So *wums* hier ne Erweiterung, viel Spaß beim farmen", wird man langsam an die Story herangeführt.... Denn m.M. nach gehört eine gewisse Spieltiefe dazu. Und gerade solche "Kleinigkeiten" sorgen dafür, dass das Game nicht zu einem Ich-bin-der-geilste-Item-Ruf-Gold-Farmer wird...
> 
> ...




SOWAS VON /SIGN!


----------



## Texuna (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Allerdings ist es zeitlich irgendwo ein wenig problematisch für mich. So gern ich mich auch sonst in Events stürze, habe ich noch mit dem einen oder anderen Twink vor, Schlotternachtserfolge zu sammeln. Wärenddessen läuft die Geisselinvasion, die auf WotLK vorbereiten soll und ein Freund mit seinem 62er Char ist nach längerer WoW Pause wieder da und bat mich, ihm beim questen zu helfen. Etwas schwer, alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wenn man nicht allzuviel Zeit hat. Aber alles in Allem schön, daß man in WoW wieder etwas zu tun hat, Langeweile mag derzeit kaum aufkommen. Insgesamt ist die Geisselinvasion sehr unterhaltsam, auch, wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe, wieso am Wochenende die Ghule in Shattrath teilweise nicht angreifbar waren und als Ghul manche Spieler nicht. Dennoch durchaus ein launiges Event.

Etwas nervig wirkende Nachteile sind nur an der Stelle vorhanden, wenn man es besonders eilig hat. Am Wochenende wollte ich fix ein paar abgelaufene Auktionen ins Auktionshaus stellen, was mir aber gründlich beukottiert wurde. Zunächst überrannte mich eine Zombiearmee, die ich nicht habe kommen sehen und infizierte mich mit der Zombieritis. Nachdem ich ihnen grummelnd den Gar ausmachte, musste ich überrascht feststellen, daß die Anzahl an Argentumheilern geschrumpft ist und ehe ich noch einen gefunden habe, wurde ich auch schon zum Zombie. Natürlich dauerte es von da aus nicht lange, bis mich eine Stadtwache angriff, doch ein paar Zombies infizierten diese und auch umstehende NPCs, als ich schliesslich erschlagen wurde. Etwas genervt trottete ich vom Friedhof zurück und beobachtete zunächst einmal als Geist den Kampf Zombies gegen Stadtwachen. Nachdem letztere triumphierten, belebte ich mich wieder und hielt meinen Dämonen (Hauptchar ist Hexenmeisterin) bereit, denn die Wachen waren infiziert. Wärend der Dämon dann die wandelnden, untoten Überreste der nun gefallenen Wachen bekämpfte, sammelte ich meine Post ein und rannte zum Auktionshaus. Zu spät erkannte ich, daß knapp dahinter eine weitere Zombiearmee lauerte und wärend ich meinem Dämonen weitere Angriffsbefehle erteilte, fiel die Armee über die Auktionatoren her und tötete sie. Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, wie frustrierend das war. Mitlerweile hatte ich alle Zombies tot und musste nun gezwungenermassen auf den Respawn der Auktionatoren warten. Schliesslich habe ich meine Auktionsgeschäfte doch noch trotz unangenehmer Unterbrechungen abschliessen können.

Doch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt haben mir die Zombies erneut einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Als ich eine der Nekropolen vor der Hauptstadt untersuchen und 3 Geisselsteine sammeln sollte, musste ich mir die paar wenigen, gebliebenen Untoten mit einigen anderen Mitspielern teilen. Nachdem ich endlich meine 3 Steine hatte und auf den Questgeber zurannte, um das Quest, das für einen 70er eigentlich schnell zu erledigen sein sollte, abzugeben, fielen Zombies über den Questgeber her, lenkten seine Aufmerksamkeit von mir ab und töteten ihn. Nun musste ich sogar noch auf den Respawn eines Questgebers warten.

In diesen Punkten ist die Invasion tatsächlich ein wenig nervig. Sie behindert den Spielalltag, wenn man auf die Schnelle mal etwas erledigen will. Wenn man es aber nicht so eilig hat, ist das Event recht unterhaltsam und kurzweilig. Da ich ebenfalls das BC Event verpasst habe, auch wenn ich schon ein dreiviertel Jahr vor dem Erscheinen von BC WoW gespielt habe, bin ich froh, zumindest dieses Event mitzuerleben. Und meine Auktionsgeschäfte mache ich jetzt nur noch zu einer Uhrzeit, zu der genügend Spieler vor Ort sind, die mithelfen, die Auktionatoren zu schützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem 21er Schurken auf dem Weg vom Flugmeister zum Schurkentrainer in SW 5 mal von ??-Ghulen gekillt werge, nervt das schon etwas, ja...

Rollenspiel-Blabla gut und schön, aber ernsthaft: Wenn ich jetzt erst mit WoW anfangen würde, hätte ich schon aufgehört. 
Und das finde ich schade. 

Die Ghule könnten sich doch in den 50+ gebieten rumtreiben, Plaguelands würden sich da ja auch anbieten. Oder eine Levelanpassung oder wasweißich. Aber keine 70erghule in den startgebieten.

Weil, Ghule, die 2 tage lang die Seenhaintaverne belagern, das is wirklich behindert, sorry.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (27. Oktober 2008)

lächerlich was hier so geschrieben wird...ein tolles event...und wer nicht mitmachen will fliegt halt ne runde rum ohne am boden verseucht zu werden...lol

naja man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Hiho

Ich finde das Event einfach Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ob man jetzt als Zombie umherstreift, sich alleine in der Stadt gegen die Seuche wehrt oder die Nekromanten vernichtet, alles ist zeitvertreibend und bietet mehr Spass als das ewige Daylis machen.

Und jeden Tag, kann man sich auf ein kleines feines "Update" freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn jeden Tag wird die Seuche stärker..
Und wer weiss was uns noch alles erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag nur   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Blizzard und Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

ES ist schon traurig, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute hier kein Problem damit haben anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Diejenigen die sich zu recht gestört fühlen, wenn die Ghule einem alles kaputt machen sollen aufhören zu spielen? Wir, die in ruhe twinken wollen, die einfach nur mal in ner pause 5 min ins AH wollen sollen offline gehen? 
Entschuldigung, aber wenn ich nach der Umfrage sehe das über 60% aller Spieler Spaß daran haben anderen Leuten den Spaß zu verderben, ist das erschreckend. 
Ich soll mich von Hauptstädten vernhalten? und wie komm ich dann ans AH? Und was bringt es mir in ein anderes Gebiet zu fliegen, wenn an jedem Flugpunkt ne Horde Ghule auf mich lauert? 
Ich würde vorschlagen das wir das andersum läösen. Nicht diejenigen die sich gestört fühlen gehen offline, sondern die Spaßvögel die gerne anderen im Spiel auf die Fresse hauen. Dann geht zu einem gemeinützigen Verein eurer Wahl, engagiert euch da und lehrnt was Rücksichtnahme unf Respekt den Wünschen anderer Menschen gegnüber für ein tolle und erfüllende Sache sein kann. Euer aktuelles verhalten ist wiederlich und erbärmlich, anders kann man es nicht sagen.


----------



## Disasterpiece (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann es verstehen das es dich nervt wenn du leveln willst, aber es gibt sooo viele leute die schon lvl70 sind und langeweile haben....denk mal an die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (27. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab mittlerweile auch meinen Frieden mit dem Event geschlossen und geh Baron Mount farmen. Bringt Kohle, Runenstoff für Ruferhöhung und hoffentlich mal mein Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (27. Oktober 2008)

meine güte...is doch bald vorbei^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Flugmeister sollten halt immun sein , oder einen immunen "Privatheiler" haben. Wenn man nicht mehr zum Raid kommt
weil der Flieger weg ist, dann nervt das schon ein wenig.

Sonst aber finde ich, das das hier das größte und einschneidendste Event ist, das bisher gestartet wurde. 

Gut finde ich, das jeder (nicht nur Progamer/Powerraider oder ausschließlich Level 70er) mitmachen kann.
_
Klar, die fetten Sachen werden wahrscheinlich wieder häufig von Raidgilden mit T5/T6 abgestaubt, die dann den "Müll" dissen._

Bevor sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt - auch ich bin in so einer Raidgilde, wenn auch nur T5.


----------



## Ryanna (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebe zu ich finde das Event echt zu kotzen. Ich spiele auf einem PVE-Server und zwar aus Überzeugung. 
Es ist kein Spaß wenn man permanent in seinem Spielstiel behindert wird. Ich versuche seit mehreren Stunden mit meinem lvl 1 Bankchar in SV das AH zu scannen..nur spätestens wenn nur noch 2 Minuten von den ca. 10 Minuten übrig sind, werden alle umgehauen incl. der NPC.
Es sollte Zombiefreie Zonen geben wie z.B. Bank, AH, Greifenmeister.

Es nervt mich auch das ich schon bevor ich meinen Char beim einloggen sehe, verseucht werde. Sry aber lustig finde ich das nicht und es macht auch keinen Spaß nur noch über Shat fliegend ausloggen zu können.


----------



## Menthos (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Event sehr nett! Ich meine wann hat man die Chance einen Zombie zu spielen? Und es macht verdammt spaß, wie ich finde, alleine aufzubrechen und sich infizieren lassen und dann eine Ganze Stadt / ein ganzes Dorf zu Zombies zu machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finde das Event Top!


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> lächerlich was hier so geschrieben wird...ein tolles event...und wer nicht mitmachen will fliegt halt ne runde rum ohne am boden verseucht zu werden...lol
> 
> naja man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen



Ja klar, mein 35er Krieger breitet mal eben seine Flügel aus und fliegt über Azeroth...




Thrainan schrieb:


> ES ist schon traurig, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute hier kein Problem damit haben anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Diejenigen die sich zu recht gestört fühlen, wenn die Ghule einem alles kaputt machen sollen aufhören zu spielen? Wir, die in ruhe twinken wollen, die einfach nur mal in ner pause 5 min ins AH wollen sollen offline gehen?
> Entschuldigung, aber wenn ich nach der Umfrage sehe das über 60% aller Spieler Spaß daran haben anderen Leuten den Spaß zu verderben, ist das erschreckend.



Man sieht daran, daß unsere Gesellschaft aus somit 60% Egoisten besteht, die nur auf IHREN Spaß bedacht sind.

Ich persönlich finde das Event IM GRUNDSATZ gut ausgedacht, aber es ist NICHT vorgesehen, daß 60% aus purer Langeweile die Seuche absichtlich verbreiten. Die Leute schreiben immer, wems nicht paßt, soll offline gehen... warum gehen nicht die offline, die aus lauter Langweile nichts besseres mehr zu tun haben, als pausenlos alle Lowie-Gebiete zu verseuchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

"Nervent" - Was das denn? Achtet doch wenigstens dann auf die Rechtschreibung, wenn ihr eine Umfrage macht! Peinlicher gehts kaum, ein Wort, ein Fehler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Sonst meckern die Leute, daß WoW ja immer dasselbe wäre, farmen, raiden... nun passiert mal was ganz anderes, neues, und WIEDER wird gemeckert. Da können einem die Blizzard-Entwickler eigentlich nur noch leid tun, egal was sie machen, es ist verkehrt.

Ich find das Event jedenfalls geil und werde heut Abend wieder die Seuche unter das Volk bringen und Gehirne jagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serverdown (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde dieses event auch total misslungen.
Aber am schlimmsten sind die die sich darüber aufregen das es anderen nicht gefällt. Die Meinung anderer zählt für sie nicht reden von intolaranz aber wissen noch nicht mal was das ist.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Oktober 2008)

Warum sich einige darüber beschweren kann ich vll noch verstehen das aber u.u die Spieler extrem beleidigt werden nur weil sie als Zombie mal für etwas unruhe stiften nicht, irgendwie scheinen viele vergessen zu haben das wow ein spiel ist und auch mal mehr dazu gehört als nur Stumpfsinniges zu questen nur sagen sätze wie "Ich persönlich quest aktuell mit einem 13er, einem 35er und einem 62er.." doch genau das gegenteil und tschuldige wer den wochenlangen plott von Daylies noch aushällt, sollte sich mal echt Therapieren lassen.

Wird angesprochen das man das Spiel dochmal beeenden könne, und sich mal anders beschäftigt, kommt natürlich gleich der Kommentar "Wozu ? Ich bezahl doch _viel_ Geld dafür.

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die Zombies nicht im Spiel sind, sondern eher vor den Rechner sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schtinketroll (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich finde es teils gut teils schlecht teils schlecht. 
Es is gut weil:
Es macht wirklich spaß die angriffe endweder zurück zu schlagen oder auch selber zu machen.(raid) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber es gibt auch negatives.
Es is schlecht weil:
Wen man in den Startgebieten z.B. Northaintal is findet man da noch mehr horden von zombies als vor SW oder in Goldhain das schört beim lvl und questen 
wie manche schon gesagt hatten "Man wird gezwungen beim Event mit zumachen egal ob man will oder nich"
und ich meine auch das sich jetz keiner mehr auf die schlotternächte konzentriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumentau (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Word of Warcraft ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.
> Spiele mal ein richtiges, dann kennst Du den Unterschied.
> 
> MMO Hack And Slay  Gibt es nur noch nicht. Aber WoW wäre eins. Mehr Story als Diablo hat es auch nicht.




auszug aus Wiki:
Bei Rollenspielen übernehmen Spieler die Rollen fiktiver Charaktere bzw. Personen und erleben selbst handelnd soziale Situationen bzw. Abenteuer in einer erdachten oder fantastischen Welt.


----------



## Dexter2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

man es ist ein event und es ist noch nichtmal vorbei das geht noch 2-3wochen lang


und das ist halt die geschichte  kann man nichts ändern


----------



## kraupy (27. Oktober 2008)

war man jemals mehr von wow genervt?  wie jetzt?

stellt mir nen ghul in den weg ich ich sorge persönlich dafür das er sich am nächsten FH wiederfindet 

was nervigeres hat die wow-welt echt nochnicht erlebt ..  hunderte kiddies die langeweile haben und es deshalb lustig finden mal eben die BG-/Arenaanmelder sowie sämtlichen anderen npc`s die man irgendwie benötigt zu killn.

und da ich atm dabei bin die erfolge zu farmen find ichs umso nerviger wenn man dabei gestört wird

deshalb fällt mir dazu nur eins ein ...  sowort aus ihrer drecks gestallt knüppeln ...


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Sonst meckern die Leute, daß WoW ja immer dasselbe wäre, farmen, raiden... nun passiert mal was ganz anderes, neues, und WIEDER wird gemeckert. Da können einem die Blizzard-Entwickler eigentlich nur noch leid tun, egal was sie machen, es ist verkehrt.


Nur weil die Leute etwas anderes wollen als raiden und innis, muss einem nicht alles andere was da kommt gefallen. Und es ist sonnst nicht meine Art rumzujammern. Ich habe mich noch nie übern einen nerf an meinen Klassen beschwert oder mich an einem der zahlosen nerft hexer threads beteiligt. Den bisher war jede Änderung in einem Rahmen der eine Person allein getroffen hat. Nerft man Priester, ist MEIN Priester halt schlechter, gibt es ne neue Inni kann ICH da rein, oder es lassen. 
Und mal erlich, bisher ist jede open PvP Innitiative von seitens der Programmierer gescheitert. Warum? weil es häufig keinen Spaß macht und man dem dann halt aus dem Weg gehen konnte. 
Nun zwingen sie es allen auf, freuen sich das ja jeder mitmacht und es so wohl toll ist, da ja jeder mitmacht. Ich fühle mich imSpielgeschehen ernsthaft in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit eingeschränkt....


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

serverdown schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses event auch total misslungen.
> Aber am schlimmsten sind die die sich darüber aufregen das es anderen nicht gefällt. Die Meinung anderer zählt für sie nicht reden von intolaranz aber wissen noch nicht mal was das ist.



Hm, hauptsächlich regen die sich auf, denen das Event NICHT gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und extra wegen solchen Leuten wie dir werde ich heute Abend wieder den Zombie machen! 
Die Seuche wird auch dich kriegen, hrhr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aryadiel (27. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ES ist schon traurig, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute hier kein Problem damit haben anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Diejenigen die sich zu recht gestört fühlen, wenn die Ghule einem alles kaputt machen sollen aufhören zu spielen? Wir, die in ruhe twinken wollen, die einfach nur mal in ner pause 5 min ins AH wollen sollen offline gehen?
> Entschuldigung, aber wenn ich nach der Umfrage sehe das über 60% aller Spieler Spaß daran haben anderen Leuten den Spaß zu verderben, ist das erschreckend.
> Ich soll mich von Hauptstädten vernhalten? und wie komm ich dann ans AH? Und was bringt es mir in ein anderes Gebiet zu fliegen, wenn an jedem Flugpunkt ne Horde Ghule auf mich lauert?
> Ich würde vorschlagen das wir das andersum läösen. Nicht diejenigen die sich gestört fühlen gehen offline, sondern die Spaßvögel die gerne anderen im Spiel auf die Fresse hauen. Dann geht zu einem gemeinützigen Verein eurer Wahl, engagiert euch da und lehrnt was Rücksichtnahme unf Respekt den Wünschen anderer Menschen gegnüber für ein tolle und erfüllende Sache sein kann. Euer aktuelles verhalten ist wiederlich und erbärmlich, anders kann man es nicht sagen.



/sign
was mich freut ist, dass zwar viele hier schreiben "oh geiles event", aber das abstimmungsergebnis eindeutig zu "nervig" kippt, zum anfang der abstimmung lag das noch viel weiter auseinander. und je länger es dauert, desto mehr leute finden es auch nicht mehr spaßig! gott sei dank


----------



## Caskaja (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieses "Es ist geschichte da kann man nun mal nichts ändern" gelaber geht mir langsam auf den sack.

Das was immoment in WoW passiert ist noch nie passiert, also kann es nicht geschichte sein. Es wird ja nichts nachgespielt.. es passiert ja gerade erst zum 1. mal. Und Blizzard kann sehr wohl die Story soweit verändern wie sie es wollen.


----------



## Morphes (27. Oktober 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte ein tolles Event versprochen das einem Grund geben soll nach Northrend zu gehen und se haben ihr versprechen gehalten.Angreifende Nekropolen,Karaboss und halt auch die Seuche mit der eigentlich der ganze Geißelkram anfing. Klar isses manchmal nervig wenn man gekillt wird weil man questen will aber für sowas gibts doch ne einfache Lösung. Goldhain wird belagert,in seenhain rennen nur untote rum,schön kein problem für mich ich logge auf meinen 70er retri um und beende die Seuche wie es sich für en Pala gehört.Viele rennen rum und decursen(ja wer lesen kann sieht das is ne Krankheit)oder der Argentumheiler wobei einige gar nicht mehr exestieren.



Ich habe gerstern auch erst mal mit meinem Schattenpriester das gesamte Questgebiet für meinen Twink gesäubert.
Zombis und teils Allys.
*Leider hat aber nicht jeder einen Main auf den er erst mal umloggen kann!*



_Elodîn_ schrieb:


> Die Ghule könnten sich doch in den 50+ gebieten rumtreiben, Plaguelands würden sich da ja auch anbieten. Oder eine Levelanpassung oder wasweißich. Aber keine 70erghule in den startgebieten.
> 
> Weil, Ghule, die 2 tage lang die Seenhaintaverne belagern, das is wirklich behindert, sorry.



Aber gerade das macht dieses Event doch so interessant! Es ist eine Seuche die sich MIT/ÜBER den SPIELER überträgt und ausweitet. 
Eine absolut geile Idee.


----------



## Monyesak (27. Oktober 2008)

spiel das spiel nich wenn dir sowas nich gefällt.


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

kraupy schrieb:


> war man jemals mehr von wow genervt?  wie jetzt?



Wenn mich ein Spiel nervt, spiel ich was anderes.



> stellt mir nen ghul in den weg ich ich sorge persönlich dafür das er sich am nächsten FH wiederfindet



Mach das. Dafür ists u.a. da - die einen randalieren als Zombies, die anderen verteidigen die Stadt.



> was nervigeres hat die wow-welt echt nochnicht erlebt ..  hunderte kiddies die langeweile haben und es deshalb lustig finden mal eben die BG-/Arenaanmelder sowie sämtlichen anderen npc`s die man irgendwie benötigt zu killn.



Nunja, ich finds witzig, dann lernen die Leute mal, daß es mehr in WoW gibt als vorm BG-Anmelder rumzulungern, oder im AH. Wie die sich gestern aufregten, als es keine NPCs mehr im AH gab...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und da ich atm dabei bin die erfolge zu farmen find ichs umso nerviger wenn man dabei gestört wird



Och du Armer. WoW ist kein Wettrennen. Was du heute nicht schaffst, kannst du immer noch morgen machen, oder übermorgen. 



> deshalb fällt mir dazu nur eins ein ...  sowort aus ihrer drecks gestallt knüppeln ...



Wir kommen wieder - immer wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> spiel das spiel nich wenn dir sowas nich gefällt.



/ironie on

Sehr guter Vorschlag. Stimmiges und sinniges Konzept. Danke für den Vorschlag.

/ironie off


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Ihr labert echt so eine Gülle gibts garnicht <.< .
Wenn ich immer lese "mimimi alle wünschen sich events und bla und dann kommt eins und alle heulen rum..."!
Es kommt immer darauf an was für ein Event das ist. Ich finde das dieses Event zwar eine gute Idee ist und alle mit einbezogen werden, aber wenn man nichteinmal die möglichkeit hat davor zu flüchten(außer man ist level 70 und selbst dann ist es ned einfach weil die Flugmeister tot sind) finde ich es schon argh bescheuert. Das Event ist wie ich finde viel zu früh gestartet, läuft nun schon fast ne woche ( bin mir garnicht sicher). Es ist gerade einmal der 27. Oktober und das addon kommt erst am 13. November das sind fast 3 Wochen. Wenn das Event wirklich noch solange weitergeht, kann ich mir vorstellen das einige sicher keinen bock mehr haben bis dahin zu spielen. Die mehrheit ist echt nur gegen das Event anstatt dafür, wenn ich mir den Allgemein Chat im Spiel so durchlese. Egal was ihr jetzt dazu sagt,versetzt euch mal in die jenigen die das Spiel gerade neu angefangen haben, oder irgendwo neu Angefangen haben und vielleicht bis zum Addon level 70 sein wollten. 

so far.... Turgon


----------



## Tethys (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Event ist der allerletzte Dreck. Man sollte das Event ganz einfach auf die Gebiete beschränken wo die Invasion stattfindet. Dort können dann alle möglichen Leute alles mögliche Infizieren.

Ich finde es eine Frechheit das ich hier gezwungen werde an diesem Event teilzunehmen. Man kann mittlerweile noch nich mal in Ruhe ins Auktionshaus gehen ohne innerhalb von 5 Minuten auf dem Friedhof zu stehen. Und das Beste: ICh darf auch noch für den Tod blechen, da meine Haltbarkeit reduziert wird.


Das erste Event war ja ähnlich aufgebaut nur eben ohne diese blöden Zombies. Und? Es hat genau so viel Spass gemacht. Die ganzen Raidgilden haben sogar Hexer als Späher in die Regionen der Invasionen geschickt. Sobald eine Invasion startete haben die HM's den kompletten Raid (und damals waren es noch 40 Mann Raids!!!!) zur Invasion geportet und die Geisel bekämpft, das war mal lustig


----------



## kraupy (27. Oktober 2008)

und am geilsten sind dann immernoch die bauern die rumheulen weil man sie aus ihrer ghulgestallt direkt richtung FH verfrachtet hat ....


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> So was ähnliches hab ich heute morgen schon gehört! Da hat einer auf nem RP-Realm im allgemeinen Channel rumgemotzt, dass dieses Event nix bringt ausser Repkosten! Und das er sich gestört fühlt, man solle es gefälligst abschalten!
> 
> Naja ich wollten ihm auf meiner Fidel dann "Mimimimi" spielen aber er meinte ich wäre ein Honk und hat mich ignoriert...
> 
> ...



Hab das grad in nen anderen Fred gepostet aber ich glaube hier paßt es hervorragend hin!^^


----------



## sucki89 (27. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, da macht sich blizz mal wieder so was (und ich finde das event bisher nice...) und dann wird sofort rumgeheult.. >.<



Genau dasselbe denk ich mir in letzter Zeit auch immer öfter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> heul rum, is so



/ironie on

Sehr guter Vorschlag. Stimmiges und sinniges Konzept. Danke für den Vorschlag.

/ironie off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exfluradien (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde, dass das event doch sehr gelungen ist. 
was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass sich viele darüber so aufregen, dass sie nicht richtig leveln können oder sachen nicht ins ah stellen können. gibt doch nicht nur ein gebiet zum leveln für die eigentliche stufe und auch nicht nur 1 ah. man kann auch auf andere gebiete oder hauptstädte ausweichen. alles kein problem.
desweitern habe ich wirklich kein verständnis für die leute, die laut schreien, dass man sich nicht aussuchen kann, ob man am event teilnimmt oder nicht. die geisseln hat nun mal einen angriffskrieg auf "euer" land gestartet. da kann man sich nicht wirklich aussuchen, ob man daran teil haben will, oder nicht. also ich zumindest habe noch nie von einem krieg gehört, der nicht das ganze land in mitleidenschaft zieht. und im krieg triffts nun mal auch ganz oft die schwächeren, sprich die low lvl leute und leute, die ihren char nicht spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf einer der ersten seiten hat jemand so einen unqualifizierten kommentar bezüglich eines kinos, abgegeben, dass man sich ja auch darüber aufregen würde, wenn man von jemandem bespuckt oder die freundin angegrabbelt werden würde. derjenige hat bloss eines total vergessen, denn das hier ist ein spiel und alles was hier drin passiert kann von blizzard beeinflusst werden. sprich, es ist von blizzard so gewollt, dass alle am event teil nehmen "müssen". das hat man bei dem kino vergleich nicht, da gehörts eben nicht zum "kinoevent" dazu. 
freut euch einfach, dass euch was neues geboten wird. wenn nicht, geht dem allen aus dem weg, denn das ist machbar.


----------



## Karius (27. Oktober 2008)

serverdown schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses event auch total misslungen.
> Aber am schlimmsten sind die die sich darüber aufregen das es anderen nicht gefällt. Die Meinung anderer zählt für sie nicht reden von intolaranz aber wissen noch nicht mal was das ist.



RUHE!!

War das intolerant genug xD


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt es kommt darauf an was das Event hergibt....


----------



## Oly78 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit Absicht auf einem Pve-Server. Es NERVT!

Schade das einige arme irre unheimlichen Spaß dran haben Grifenmeister und Questgeber zu beseitigen. Da twinken ist echt anstrengend, geht aber grade noch wenn man es einmal in eine ruhige Ecke geschafft hat, ich suche mir grade nur LVL Gebiete wo immer schon wenig los war.

EXTREM nervig wird die Sache mitm 70er, in allen Hauptstädten, Versammlungsteinen gibt ein paar Irre die rumnerven. Selbst zum kochen musste ich mir eine abgelegene Ecke suchen, da von den Irren der letzte SPielspaß verdorben wird, indem auch die Argentumheiler umgenietet werden.


Leider nimmt keiner Rücksicht auf diejenigen die nicht daran teilnehme wollen.



Andererseits ist es von der Story gelungen, aber es wird wie immer übertrieben und der Spaß zerstört.


----------



## migraene (27. Oktober 2008)

Schlimmer als die zombieseuche sind nur die, die ständig mäkeln müssen....
Es ist ein Event,das geht auch wieder vorbei.. (spiele momentan selbst ein lvl 40 char hoch,ich weiss wie es ist zombifiziert zu werden).
Regt Euch doch mal über die Dinge auf die wirklich nerven, Niveauloses Gestammel im Handelschat, Beleidigungen im PVP wenns mal wieder nicht läuft(natürlich sind immer die anderen schuld), Mobklau(trotz Gruppeneinladung) etc. pp; daas sind die Dinge über die man sich aufregen kann aber nicht ein Event der bald vorüber ist und Euch nebenbei auch noch zum Teil der Geschichte macht bzw euch aktiv eine Einführung in selbige gibt, manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Euch wäre ein Transporter vor jeder Stadt lieber der euch direkt zu Arthas bringt...


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Leute die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie "gestört werden", sind die gleichen die
- Seit es die neuen Dailys geben täglich ihre Runde darauf drehen und sich immer noch wie ein Honigkuchenpferd drüber freuen
- Die seit 3.0 alle alten Instanzen abgrasen, durch die halbe Welt bummeln und jeden sonstigen Scheiß machen, um diese bescheuerten "Achievments" zu bekommen.
- Die sobald sie ein außergewöhnliches Mount haben (sprich Amanibär oder sowas) stundenlang in Shat stehen und sich anglotzen lassen.

Diese Leute fühlen sich jetzt durch das Event gestört. Wenn ich mir das mal so angucke, frage ich mich wirklich, wer die wahren Zombies hierbei sind.


----------



## smutje (27. Oktober 2008)

Nervent ... NervenTTTTTT --- sag mal geht es noch: Deine Umfrage ist sowohl inhaltlich als auch orthographisch eine Zumutung!

Ich schließe mich einem Großteil der Vorredner an: ich bin mit dem Event zufrieden, weil es zum einen Abwechslung bringt und zum anderen solche storybasierten Ereignisse die den gesamten Server betreffen für mich athmosphärisch wichtig sind...


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Leute die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie "gestört werden", sind die gleichen die
> - Seit es die neuen Dailys geben täglich ihre Runde darauf drehen und sich immer noch wie ein Honigkuchenpferd drüber freuen
> - Die seit 3.0 alle alten Instanzen abgrasen, durch die halbe Welt bummeln und jeden sonstigen Scheiß machen, um diese bescheuerten "Achievments" zu bekommen.
> - Die sobald sie ein außergewöhnliches Mount haben (sprich Amanibär oder sowas) stundenlang in Shat stehen und sich anglotzen lassen.
> ...



Völliger Schwachsinn den du da brabbelst. Ich spiel das Spiel schon 3 1/2 jahre und muss mir dann von so Leuten die grade angefangen haben zu spielen sagen lassen das ich doch aufhören solle zu Spielen oder Kritik zu äußern.
Ich freue mich nicht über die dailys , ich stehe nicht in den Städten rum mit meinen neuen Mounts und pose damit und PvE betreibe ich schon lange nicht mehr so aktiv wie vor BC. Behauptungen stelle ich schonmal garnicht auf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Oktober 2008)

Es nervt ganz einfach!

Da steht man mal Afk in einer Stadt (angeblich sicheres Gebiet) kommt wieder und ist tot.
Geht mir auf die Eier. Diese ganzen Boons die einen infizieren, habe die nix anderes zu tun. Solln Sie Inis geh und spielen lernen oder ein Kartenhaus bauen. Das ganze Pack...


----------



## alleswirdgut (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event ja ganz nett, aber ich kann durchaus die Kritiker verstehen, denn normales Questen ist z.Z. einfach nicht möglich. Ergo sind die Leute, die auf einem Server nur Lowies haben, ziemlich gekniffen. Die Kritiker als "Weiner" zu beschimpfen, halte ich daher gelinde gesagt für ziemlich überheblich.


----------



## Oly78 (27. Oktober 2008)

@Ashaqun: Du hast noch solche wie mich vergessen, die auch noch bis zum Add-On aktiv raiden und es im Monmet recht schwer haben sich richtig vorzubereiten.

Schreib doch bitte anderen nicht vor wie sie in dem Spiel Ihren Spaß finden, ich finds nur dämlich auch auf PVE Servern ein Open PVP Event, dazu auch noch in sicheren Gebiten, einzuführen. Das ganze WÄRE lustig und spaßig wenn der Zeitraum dieser sinnlosen Ghul Metzelei wesentlich kürzer wäre.

Diejenigen die kein Interesse daran haben, haben kaum Möglichkeit sich dem zu entziehen.

Aber gut das du den Überblick hast, nur weil dir der Content nicht gefällt und du das Spiel für sinnlos hälst.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

immer diese ganzen flamereien über blizzards events... wen es stört der loggt sich verdammt nochmal aus wenn er afk gehen will!!!


----------



## Harkor (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nein ich schreibe hier nicht "Ich find auch ... bla bla bubb!" oder "Nee das doch absoluter ...!"
Ich finde so einen Thread mit so einer Umfrage gut!

So erfährt man endlich mal, dass sowas ...



mendozino schrieb:


> Aber was sind schon die 30 Spacken, die sich hier beschweren, gegen die Hunderttausende denen es Spass macht?



... geschrieben wird, ohne auch nur die Spur einer Ahnung zu haben, ob es stimmt was man schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immerhin sind atm über ein Drittel generft und zwei Drittel finden es gut.
Genau das möchte man wissen, also lasst doch das aufeinander rumhacken und stimmt ab ... fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch durch Benutzen von Kraftausdrücken bleibt eine Stimme nur eine Stimme.


Tante Edit sagte mir grad, das so schnell wie die Zahl der Antworten steigt, wohl keiner den Thread liest sondern einfach nur losschreibt ;-)
Also vergesst mein Posting ^^


----------



## Karius (27. Oktober 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> Warri leveln ist Solo so amüsant wie eine Augen-OP ohne Betäubung durch den Allerwertesten.



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht ^^


----------



## Lazarus07 (27. Oktober 2008)

find das event ganz gut so weit  das mit den verseuchen nervt schon nen bissel macht aber auch spass

die  überfälle auf die ah sind besonders stressig 

aber scheinbar checkt ihr es alle nicht ganz  jedem tag kommt was neues dazu angefangen mitden kisten bis hin zu den apothekern in shatt (was neu is)

dann mal zur aufklärung:

wenn eine seuche ausbricht is nicht in einer min. ein gegenmittel da oder alles wird von wunderhand geheilt ich nenn sowas realitisch und wie weit ich weiss basteln die argentum gerade an einen gegenmittel

also habt spass an den event und wer nicht angesteckt werden will stellt sich neben einen heiler  oder sitzt auf einen flugmount  oder macht ne wow pause anstatt überalle rum zuheulen tut mir leid wenn ich es so sage aber die meisten die am lautesten schreien sind die leute die immer afk  irgendwo in der stadt rum stehn

ps. ausser die low lvl spieler die tun mir echt leid wenn einpaar knallkopf der meinung sind sie zutöten oder die q geber zuverseuchen

mfg lazarus


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Wer nicht einmal liest was andere Schreiben und einfach wild drauflos schreibt hat in nem forum nichts verloren^^


----------



## powerpaket (27. Oktober 2008)

hmm
ist ja ne menge geschrieben wurden über nacht. 
aber es fällt mir bei immer mehr posts hier etwas auf: die meisten reden davon das sie genug haben von raids und dailys und das sie in shatt nix mehr machen können.  das ist ja auch ok  aber was machen denn diejenigen die da noch nichtmal hin kommen?? 
wozu bitte sollte ein neuling teil des events werden wollen? das iss doch total doofe aussage  das ist das gleich wie wenn jemand ein buch liest und mit kapittel 10 oder so einfach mal schnell blättert zu kapitel 70 weil demnächst die fortsetzung kommt.  die storys sind, wie einige schon sagten nicht schlecht und linear das heisst aber das das event denen einfach vorschreibt das sie schon mal zum ende des buches blättern müssen   ob sie wollen oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   würde auch im rl keiner machen.  für leute die twinken ganz ok für leute die in der werbung gesehen haben das da was tolles neues kommt und die wow erkunden wollen total bescheuert. wo ist für die denn der anreiz noch zu spielen? die sterben dauernd und können in der welt nix machen.  ich finde das sollten sich mal überlegen die hier rumschreien von wegen "das muss so sein das ist die story".  was wäre denn für euch der anreiz wenn euch jetzt schon jemand sagt was in 3 addons und 4 patches passiert?

ps: wie  schon mehrfach erwähnt   für lvl70 mag das event toll sein für den rest ist es möppelkotze und ein grund zum meckern.

so und nun will ich ne menge sinnloser mimimimi posts haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich logg mich verdammt nochmal sicher nicht aus wenn ich afk gehn will.
Ich stehe in einer Stadt und das ist sicheres Gebiet!

Wenn ein Hexer mal nen Teufelshund nach Schatt kitet wird er gebannt, wenn man am Wegekreuz NPC umhaut kommt der GM aber Blizzard darf wohl seine eigenen Regeln übergehn????
Langsam wirds unglaubhaft und lächerlich. Und das ist so!


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> immer diese ganzen flamereien über blizzards events... wen es stört der loggt sich verdammt nochmal aus wenn er afk gehen will!!!


Also darf ich nicht dafür einstehen das ein gutes Spiel das mir Spaß macht, grade kaputt eventet wird? Soll ich immer wenn mich was stört einfach den raum verlassen? Man wird ja wohl noch über Aspekte reden dürfen die einem nicht gefallen....


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr afk gehen wollt, stellt euch doch einfach neben nen Argenturheiler... wo is das Problem?


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> [Alles bisher in diesem Thread verfasst]



Kritik schön und gut, aber die Wortwahl ist unter aller Sau - du darfst die Wortwahl ein paar Tage durch eine Schreibsperre überdenken.


----------



## riwolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Kann nur zustimmen - Jeder der einfach leveln bzw. questen will, muß sich zwangsläufig für 2 Wochen von Blizz verarschen lassen - ich überleg, ob ich ACC kündige


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (27. Oktober 2008)

das event nervt nurnoch. man kann nciht einmal seine daylies machen ohne das sein questgeber sich plötzlich in einen ghul verwandelt. und selbst mit reinigen oder krankheit heilen bekommt man den dreck kaum noch weg


----------



## Dekiela (27. Oktober 2008)

ICH INFIZIER EUCH ALLE! Ob ihr Spaß dran habt oder nicht!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich logg mich verdammt nochmal sicher nicht aus wenn ich afk gehn will.
> Ich stehe in einer Stadt und das ist sicheres Gebiet!
> 
> Wenn ein Hexer mal nen Teufelshund nach Schatt kitet wird er gebannt, wenn man am Wegekreuz NPC umhaut kommt der GM aber Blizzard darf wohl seine eigenen Regeln übergehn????
> Langsam wirds unglaubhaft und lächerlich. Und das ist so!



Ich verstehe! Wenn du das nicht darfst warum sollte es Blizzard dürfen? oO

Naja die Ähnlichkeit ist ja da!

Du, Level 70ig haust nen Npc am Wegekreuz um! Welchen Level haben die nochmal? 40ig? 50ig? Das ist fair! Immerhin willst du es so! Wenn du damit andere Spieler beeinträchtigst: Ist ja nicht dein Problem!

Aber dieses dooooooofeeeee Event! Du kannst nichtmal irgendwo sinn- und nutzlos einfach nur Afk geparkt sein ohne das du angesteckt wirst!!

Ja, wirklich ein hervorrangendes Beispiel dafür das Wow nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzt.....


----------



## Oly78 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey Ashaqun, mein schlauer Liebling,

weil die Argentumheiler leider von den Irren gemetzelt werden.


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Welt wird angegriffen, was meint ihr wohl, wenn keiner sich wehren würde?
na, dann wäre die Welt tot und ihr könntet gar nicht mehr leveln *g*

Also auf in den Kampf gegen die Geißel.


----------



## mumba (27. Oktober 2008)

Genau, die werden ja auch umgehaun, die Heiler.


----------



## Sonsbecker (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist dieses Event der Tropfen gewesen, der das Faß "WoW" zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.

Konsequenz: Beide accounts gekündigt, die chars gelöscht, spiele ab sofort wieder RL-offline, besser als WoW-online.

Allen, die dieses "Event" toll finden, viel Spass dabei, denjenigen, die dem Lick King entgegenfiebern das gleiche.


----------



## Nàrdinel (27. Oktober 2008)

Wo wird denn etwas kaputt eventet??

Ihr tut ja gerade so also ob das ein dauerhafter Zustand wäre!!
Es sind ein paar klitzkleine Tage in unserem jämmerlichen Leben in dem man auch als Alli (bzw. Hordler) mal in seiner Hauptstadt die Sau rauslassen darf. Die Gegner weinen rum weil wir ihnen das Leveln und questen vermiesen., IHR solltet euch mal überlegen, das wir einfach dieses Event mitmachen und genießen möchten! Warum sollte jemand verschont werden? Das ist ne Seuche, seuchen sind erbarmungslos und töten völlig willkürlich!

Also kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip. Es ist bald wieder vorbei

Fröhliches rumghulen noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:Wir haben gestern 2 Städte ausgeslöscht! Soll ich jemandem ein Taschentuch reichen?


----------



## wýrm.. (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...




typen wie du, nerven mich wirklich! die-.. die ganze zeit im chat verkünden,wie sehr doch der event nervt!!! l Und das im 3 sec takt.......


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Shamai-Arthas schrieb:


> das event nervt nurnoch. man kann nciht einmal seine daylies machen ohne das sein questgeber sich plötzlich in einen ghul verwandelt. und selbst mit reinigen oder krankheit heilen bekommt man den dreck kaum noch weg



Na also, dann ists doch der perfekte Zeitpunkt, mal was anderes zu machen. Zum Beispiel als Ghul randalieren zu gehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (27. Oktober 2008)

langsam muss ich zugeben dass es manchmal nervt
z.b. gestern:
wollte nur mein epic mount in darnassus holen eigentlich ne sache von 5minuten
habe aber fast ne stunde gebraucht weil dauernt zombies die reitlehrer gekillt haben 
aufgehört haben sie erst als ein Horde raid kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

lustig wie viele sich hier aufregen ^^

hatten gestern auch das thema im gildenchannel es ist ein event und eine seuche greift um sich, da kann man nicht einfach vor wegrennen oder es anderweitig um gehen 

und gestern hab ich es selber erlebt

eine Gildenkollegin hat die tür zur halle der champions geschlossen und ich war drin ^^

kein problem dachte ich mir portest dich halt raus bist ja mage

kaum im sw mageturm angekommen wurde ich von ~20 Zombies empfangen und wurd selbst einer und hab dann spontan mitgemacht ^^

und dann unsere armee vergrößert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barrages (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich persönlich finde dieses Event absolut gelungen. Es ist mal was neues und egal aus welcher Sicht absolut amüsant, halt alles in allem nen netter Zeitvertreib.
Der Reiz liegt einfach darin das man sich auf neues gefasst machen muß. Wollte mich letzte Tage in Shat beim Alterac BG anmelden, wollte den entsprechenden NPC ansprechen... gesucht gesucht.
/1 Hat jemand den AV-Anmelder gesehen?

Ende vom Lied, die Ghul´s haben ihn gekillt. Das ist es halt was das Event ausmacht, es ist mal was anderes als immer nur das 0815 Spiel in Städten. Genauso will man ne Quest abgeben und denkt sich "hääh der Typ müßte doch hier stehen". Nein steht er nicht, er ist den Ghul´s zum Opfer gefallen^^

Greifenmeister sind teils nicht vor Ort und so vieles mehr. Muß Blizz in diesem einen Punkt echt loben, das Event ist der Hammer.

Das einzigste was ich Schade finde, ist das die low-lvler unter uns mit Sicherheit nicht ganz soviel Spaß daran haben. Denn mit 500hp ist man mehr mit dem laufen vom FH bis zur Leiche beschäftig, als mit allem anderen. Aber so ist das nunmal bei den Zombies, die schrecken vor nichts zurück.


----------



## Masato2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds geil wie die ganzen Vollspasten ihr assoziales Verhalten versuchen mit Rollenspiel zu begründen. Schon allein die Tatsache das man Zombies steuern kann ist vöölig gegen Rollenspiel, denn Zombies haben keinen Willen (Auch in WoW nicht - Die Verlassenen haben als Herausstellungsmerkmal das sie ihren freien Willen behalten haben) Wenn ein Charakter zum Zombie wurde gibt man sein Charakterblatt dem Spielleiter und macht sich ein neuen Charakter. Korrekt wäre also nachdem man umgewandelt worden ist, dass man keine Steuermöglichkeit mehr hat und zuschaut wie man gesteuert wird.
Und zum Thema WoW = Rollenspiel sag ich nur: Töte Horst den Piraten und bringe mir seinen Kopf. Die 3 Helden gingen los töteten ihn und jeder brachte seinen Kopf mit. und 10 Minuten später halfen sie einem Freund Horst den Piraten zu töten und auch dieser kam mit einem Kopf zurück.


----------



## Tsuran (27. Oktober 2008)

MIch nervt das Event auch zunehmend. Ich finde Schlotternächte & Co. echt spitzenmäßig, wenn mir jemand einen Kürbiskopf verpasst, dann kann ich den auch wieder abschalten, wie alles andere auch, aber was das mit den Zombies soll, das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe kein Interesse an dem Event teilzunehmen, bin aber mittlerweile dazu gezwungen mir jeden Schritt in Ballungszonen drei mal zu überlegen, da es quasi sofort passiert, dass man Zombie wird, und je nach Zone erst mal deftig latschen darf. Dazu kommen dann Rep-Kosten usw. Noch schlimmer ist es aber, wenn normale NSCs im Dauerzustand totgekloppt werden, weil das ja sooooooo lustig ist. 

Ich freue mich wirklich auf das AddOn, und ich freue mich auch über Events, aber die Entscheidung ob ich an diesen Teilenehmen möchte, die sollte mir überlassen werden.


----------



## Gneve (27. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses Event der Tropfen gewesen, der das Faß "WoW" zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.
> 
> Konsequenz: Beide accounts gekündigt, die chars gelöscht, spiele ab sofort wieder RL-offline, besser als WoW-online.
> 
> Allen, die dieses "Event" toll finden, viel Spass dabei, denjenigen, die dem Lick King entgegenfiebern das gleiche.



danke, ist wahrscheinlich besser für die Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> typen wie du, nerven mich wirklich!



Typen wie du bekommen hier ne Auszeit, wenn sie persönlich werden. :-)


----------



## migraene (27. Oktober 2008)

Masato2 schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie die ganzen Vollspasten ihr assoziales Verhalten versuchen mit Rollenspiel zu begründen. Schon allein die Tatsache das man Zombies steuern kann ist vöölig gegen Rollenspiel, denn Zombies haben keinen Willen (Auch in WoW nicht - Die Verlassenen haben als Herausstellungsmerkmal das sie ihren freien Willen behalten haben) Wenn ein Charakter zum Zombie wurde gibt man sein Charakterblatt dem Spielleiter und macht sich ein neuen Charakter. Korrekt wäre also nachdem man umgewandelt worden ist, dass man keine Steuermöglichkeit mehr hat und zuschaut wie man gesteuert wird.
> Und zum Thema WoW = Rollenspiel sag ich nur: Töte Horst den Piraten und bringe mir seinen Kopf. Die 3 Helden gingen los töteten ihn und jeder brachte seinen Kopf mit. und 10 Minuten später halfen sie einem Freund Horst den Piraten zu töten und auch dieser kam mit einem Kopf zurück.




Naja zugegeben, für WoW rollenspiel brauch man halt etwas fantasie ;=), versuch doch aber bitte mal dich normal auszudrücken und argumentier hier nicht auf schulhofniveau..


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Masato2 schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie die ganzen Vollspasten ihr assoziales Verhalten versuchen mit Rollenspiel zu begründen.



Du darfst dich in ein paar Tagen hier wieder an der Diskussion beteiligen, wenn du deine Wortwahl bis dahin überdacht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Masato2 schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie die ganzen Vollspasten ihr assoziales Verhalten versuchen mit Rollenspiel zu begründen.



Du darfst dich in ein paar Tagen hier wieder an der Diskussion beteiligen, wenn du deine Wortwahl bis dahin überdacht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (27. Oktober 2008)

powerpaket schrieb:


> mal einen nachtrag
> 
> gerade werden quests vergeben die die geisel in den östlichen pestländern bekämpfen sollen.
> 
> ...



HEUCHLER!!!!!!

wie viele quests geben einem den auftrag gewisse rassen und völker "auszulöschen"?
da machste dir sorgen wegen ein paar zombieleichen? 
los ab in die ecke mit dir un schäm dich!


----------



## migraene (27. Oktober 2008)

der arme ZAM, das ist momentan sicher eine harte Zeit, wo all die Emotionen so hoch kochen ;=)


----------



## Melarius (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event aht seine guten und schlechten Seiten, es kommt auch bissel drauf an was die Spieler draus machen.

Event hin oder hier, was soll der Mist von einigen immer wieder gegen Harz4 zu wettern?  habt ihr eigentlich auch nur die geringste Peilung was das bedeutet? Oder labert ihr nur den Dreck nach der in den Medien verbreitet wird?

All denen die Harz4 mittlerweile als Beleidigung verwenden, euch wünsche ich eines Tages die Kündigung im Briefkasten, dann reisst nochmal die Klappe auf.


----------



## wýrm.. (27. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Typen wie du bekommen hier ne Auszeit, wenn sie persönlich werden. :-)





ahjo! dann halt IHR ALLE nervt mich ^^


----------



## Selphie0709 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

von der Story her nicht schlecht...trotzdem nervt es irgendwann....Questgeber dauer tot und an die meisten sachen so wie Briefkasten oder Bank kommt man gar nicht mehr ran ohne aufm Deckel zu bekommen.

Sie hätten vielleicht einige Gebiete dafür auslassen können w.z.b. Städte und die Anfangsgebiete.

Ich kann es aus 2 Seiten betrachten...hab ne 70ger und ne kleine.
Mit meiner kleinen hab ich sage und schreibe ne halbe std. gestern versucht an meinen Lehrer zu kommen, nicht nur das...ich konnte noch nicht mal in ruhe schauen, was ich da überhaupt neues lerne.

Fazit: 30 min bis zum lernen, unnötiges Gold für Skills die ich nicht brauche ( da ich ja schnell durchklicken mußte) und 6 mal gestorben und wiederum silber für repp kosten ausgeben.

Für kleine ist dieses Event nicht grade spaßig...Für die Großen vielleicht schon und selbst einigen Großen bringt es keinen Spaß mehr.

Und jetzt nochmal zu den super schlauen hier: Warum soll ich, wenn ich afk geh, mich neben einen Heiler stellen?
Die sind mittlerweile auch schon fast dauer tot und kommen gar nicht mehr zum heilen, also ist es egal wo ich mich afk hinstelle...sterben tut man hier auch in Sicheren Gebieten momentan dauer.
Und an die die afk gehen wollen....loggt euch einfach aus und gut ist!!!

Fazit: Witziges Event, wenn es nicht grade Wochen gehen würde sondern nur ein paar Tage.

Wünsch euch trotzdem noch viel spaß am Spiel und nicht die Köpfe hängen lassen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LFG Selphie

P.s. Ihr dürft gerne mit Duden schmeissen und die Fehler behalten^^


----------



## Erothar (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...






Ähm, schon mal was von dem Begriff MMORPG gehört? wenn nicht, so etwas ist WOW ob du willst oder nicht. Das RPG heist zu deiner Info Role Play Game, auf Deutsch: Rollenspiel. Und was hat ein Rollenspiel? JAAAA ne Story hat ein Rollenspiel. 

Und was macht Blizz mit dem Event? Sie leiten den übergang zu LK ein. Und eine Invasion ist eben eine Invasion. Wenn unser Planet ne Alien Invasion bekommt musst du auch mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade das 80% der WoW Gamer kein Plan von der WoW Story selber haben. Hauptsache zocken, mann weiß nicht worums geht und in IF oder OG 2 Stunden aufm Pfeiler rumstehn um allen zu Zeigen: HEYYYY ICH BIN IMBA ICH HAB VOLL TOLL EPIXXXX. Dann fragt dich einer: Wie ist der Lichking entstanden und um was geht es in WOTLK? Und das einzige was man unserem EPIXX Model anerkennen kann ist das ganz DICKE ???? über seiner Rübe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also viel Spaß beim EVENT, wems net gefällt soll halt bis zum addon nemme zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Word of Warcraft ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.
> Spiele mal ein richtiges, dann kennst Du den Unterschied.
> 
> MMO Hack And Slay  Gibt es nur noch nicht. Aber WoW wäre eins. Mehr Story als Diablo hat es auch nicht.



Da hätten wir das beste Beispiel kein Plan von der Story. Es gibt ja NUR ein Dutzend Bücher, eine Mangareihe,eine Comicreihe,ein Film ist im Dreh und wenn man sich mal die Questtexte und ingame-Bücher durchlesen würde würde man auch die Story sehen. WoW ist ein rollenspiel nur ca 80% der Spieler ignorieren diese Tatsache.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Tsuran schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich freue mich wirklich auf das AddOn, und ich freue mich auch über Events, aber die Entscheidung ob ich an diesen Teilenehmen möchte, die sollte mir überlassen werden.




Und das scheint mir der grosse Irrtum zu sein. In einem Spiel welches du nicht designed hast, ist es nie dir überlassen. Das macht den Reiz aus. Dir ist nur überlassen wie *du* reagieren willst. Die Umgebung, die Einflüsse auf dich etc. werden vom Spiel(leiter) vorgegeben.
Du wirst auch nicht gezwungen, daran teilzunehmen, du musst nur damit leben.

Ich bin echt überrascht, das sich einige nicht von der neuen Atmosphäre einnehmen lassen und statt dessen einfach "Spiel-nach-Vorschrift" haben wollen. Seid ihr alle Beamte?


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich schon lese "Ah das Event mit der GEISEL ist so toll und blabla" es heißt GEIßEL. Wer nichtma das hinbekommt....  Ne Geisel is was ganz anderes ( sollte jeder wissen.


EDIT: und dieses ständige "hör doch auf zu Zocken wenns dir ned passt" is genau so schlimm wenn nicht sogar schlimmer als das rumgeheule das das Event doch so scheisse ist.


----------



## Nerohilde (27. Oktober 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> das geht vorbei ausserdem is es eine spitzen einstimmeung für wotlk und nich einfach gebiet da hingehen ohne grund
> das event geht vorbei und omg reggt euch ab lvl geht noch richtig gut bis auf og und xr
> ahhh und als letzten tipp versteck dich in einer instanz da kommt niemand hin



Also, mich nervt das event toal,man kann nicht s in ruhe suchen,oder sonst was machen,man steh sich die beine im bauch am greifenmeister
*ich mag solche events nicht*
ich will in ruhe spielen mich frei bewegen können und das geht halt zur zeit nicht"!
Gruss


----------



## Drakonis (27. Oktober 2008)

1. Rumheulen bringt garnix, vor allem nicht HIER im forum

2. es nerv teilweise, wenn man sich drauf einläßt, kann es aber auch spass bringen

3. wer es garnicht mehr aushält, logt aus und zum 13.11. wieder ein.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Oktober 2008)

Melarius schrieb:


> Das Event aht seine guten und schlechten Seiten, es kommt auch bissel drauf an was die Spieler draus machen.
> 
> Event hin oder hier, was soll der Mist von einigen immer wieder gegen Harz4 zu wettern?  habt ihr eigentlich auch nur die geringste Peilung was das bedeutet? Oder labert ihr nur den Dreck nach der in den Medien verbreitet wird?
> 
> All denen die Harz4 mittlerweile als Beleidigung verwenden, euch wünsche ich eines Tages die Kündigung im Briefkasten, dann reisst nochmal die Klappe auf.



So ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fiducia (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Und das scheint mir der grosse Irrtum zu sein. In einem Spiel welches du nicht designed hast, ist es nie dir überlassen. Das macht den Reiz aus. Dir ist nur überlassen wie *du* reagieren willst. Die Umgebung, die Einflüsse auf dich etc. werden vom Spiel(leiter) vorgegeben.
> Du wirst auch nicht gezwungen, daran teilzunehmen, du musst nur damit leben.
> 
> Ich bin echt überrascht, das sich einige nicht von der neuen Atmosphäre einnehmen lassen und statt dessen einfach "Spiel-nach-Vorschrift" haben wollen. Seid ihr alle Beamte?



mendozino.... mit deiner frage nach den "beamten" hast du die sache sowas von auf den kopf getroffen.... ja, leider, dass ist hier wohl wirklich eine mentalitätssache!

wow ist doch wirklich das letzte jahr zu einem schrebergartenspiel verkommen, tägliche quests, sicherung eines "sicheren" einkommens, erlangung von wohlstand (sprich items) durch eintöniges gefarme ohne jegliches kreativpotential

man sollte der meinung sein diese art des spielkonzepts würde auf ablehnung stoßen.... falsch gedacht.. eine unglaubliche menge an spielern will genau das - möglichst kein kontakt zu anderen spieler, einlogen, brav die tagesaufgaben erledigen und seinen SICHEREN gewinn einstreifen

für mich persönlich einabsoluter horror, auch im wahren leben, aber gut da haben viele keine andere möglichkeit, aber in einem SPIEL, naja, ICH muss ja zum glück nicht alles verstehen *gg*

der event ist klasse, blizzard weiter so, wow macht wieder spaß (nicht nur durch den event, auch die erfolgsgeschicht ist ein ganz nettes spielprinzip)

in diesem sinne


----------



## the Jester (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällt das Event, es macht Spaß, es bringt Stimmung und bringt das Geißel-Feeling recht gut rüber. 

Einziger Minuspunkt sind m.E. die Repkosten nach dem unausweichlichen Tod wenn es einen erwischt und Inventar und Bank zu voll sind um die getragene Rüssi abzulegen.


----------



## migraene (27. Oktober 2008)

fiducia schrieb:


> mendozino.... mit deiner frage nach den "beamten" hast du die sache sowas von auf den kopf getroffen.... ja, leider, dass ist hier wohl wirklich eine mentalitätssache!
> 
> wow ist doch wirklich das letzte jahr zu einem schrebergartenspiel verkommen, tägliche quests, sicherung eines "sicheren" einkommens, erlangung von wohlstand (sprich items) durch eintöniges gefarme ohne jegliches kreativpotential
> 
> ...




DU SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE!!!schnief,schön das es solche leute noch gibt(hatte schon etwas die Hoffnung verloren)


----------



## amphytrion (27. Oktober 2008)

Cool bleiben,

Prinzipiell finde ich den Event klasse gestaltet und war selbst - wenn auch unfreiwillig- ebenfalls ein ghul und das war irgendwie schon witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hat sich blizz mal richtig was einfallen lassen.
Die Repkosten dabei sind mir eigentlich egal, wer epic trägt muss epic zahlen^^

Sicher, ich wäre vielleich etwas weniger begeisert davon wenn ich "lowie" wäre und meine Questgeber, sonstige NPCs die ich brauche tot sind oder einfach mal angesteckt und weggebasht werden. Oder man  selbst.

Das Problem hat sich seit heute morgen 00:00:01 Uhr eh erledigt.
Die ver-ghul-erei is abgestellt.

Was aber vorerst bleiben wird: du wirst beim Leveln hin und wieder schon auf eine Zone treffen, in der dir 70er Geißel-Skelette usw. über den Weg laufen.
Nämlich überall dort, wo Angriffe der Geißel stattfinden, und das is soweit ich weiß random, kann in jedem Gebiet passieren. 

Tip: öfters auf die Minimap schauen, betroffene Gebiete sind mit nem Totenkopf markiert, einfach meiden und derweil was anderes leven.....Angeln in SW z.B.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens: wers noch ncih gemacht hat: Hinter Attumen in kara issn neuer Boss, jedoch nur bis zum 06.11. glaub. Der hat n Fledermauspet dass jeder!!! im Raid looten kann. Noch dazu kann man dort ne Aufgabe für die Argentumdämmerung abgeben. MACHEN!


----------



## Sonsbecker (27. Oktober 2008)

Gneve schrieb:


> danke, ist wahrscheinlich besser für die Player
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



super antwort zur frage des TE


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Oktober 2008)

fiducia schrieb:


> der event ist klasse, blizzard weiter so, wow macht wieder spaß (nicht nur durch den event, auch die erfolgsgeschicht ist ein ganz nettes spielprinzip)
> 
> in diesem sinne



Also wer das Event noch gut findet, der mag auch Haribo Konfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Umfrage spricht doch für sich selbst. Eine deutliche 2/3 Mehrheit findet das Event gut und bei zur Zeit fast 3000 abgegebenen Stimmen auch aussagekräftig.
Ansonsten /sign fiducia


----------



## Guenniii (27. Oktober 2008)

amphytrion schrieb:


> Cool bleiben,
> 
> 
> das Problem hat isch seit heute 24:00 Uhr eh erledigt.
> ...



och noe, ist die Seuche schon abgebrochen? Scheinen die Apotheker wohl eine Lösung gefunden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde/fand das Event auch Klasse, endlich mal bisschen Action, nicht immer dieses schlichte normale. Wieso nicht einfach mal ne Woche nen Kriegsschauplatz aus WoW machen? das man dann nicht questen kann etc gehört natürlich auch dazu.  

Und man muss immer bedenken, diese Event ist nicht für LANGE DAUER! (wer 2 wochen kein spaß am spiel hat, hat es dafür wieder jahre lang oder halt monate, was sind da Bitte 2 Wochen. Andere freuen sich weil sie mal ne Woche wieder richtig Fun haben =)


gruß


----------



## mumba (27. Oktober 2008)

Pöses ZAM - sperrst einfach alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> Da hätten wir das beste Beispiel kein Plan von der Story. Es gibt ja NUR ein Dutzend Bücher, eine Mangareihe,eine Comicreihe,ein Film ist im Dreh und wenn man sich mal die Questtexte und ingame-Bücher durchlesen würde würde man auch die Story sehen. WoW ist ein rollenspiel nur ca 80% der Spieler ignorieren diese Tatsache.



Bücher, Manga, Comic, Film   Merkst Du noch was?
Die Story ist, wie Du damit selbst geschrieben hast, NICHT im Spiel.
Das Spiel hat ein wenig Story und es ist ein bischen Rollenspielähnlich.
Da es anscheinen dein erstes "RPG" ist weisst Du es vermutlich nicht besser.

Richtige Rollenspiele haben keine 30% Killquests und nochmal 30% mit miesen Dropraten.
Richtige Rollenspiele haben Quests, die die geschichte weitererzählen. Und darunter verstehe
ich nicht jemanden, der mir ne Schriftrolle hinhällt und mir dann aufträgt ich müsste 30 Skelette killen.


----------



## Rimchine (27. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch der meinung das dieses event störend ist, für die die gerne nur draufhauen ist es ja das richtige aber für diejenigen die in ruhe questen um zu leveln ist es echt sehr störend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab gedacht das ich meine eigenen entscheidungen treffen kann ob ich so eine art pvp mache oder nicht. Man ist im moment gezwungen kleiner inis zu machen oder off zu bleiben, schade und das bei 13 euro monatlich. Wenn dann einige meinen man sollte kein online rollenspiel machen ist das eigentlich ne frechheit. Wenn ich nur pvp mache will gehe ich auf einen pvp server aber das ist ja was viele nicht unbedingt wollen. Ich will selber entscheiden wenn ich pvp machen will und nicht die entscheidung blizzard überlassen.
LG  eine spielerin die vom jahrgang bestimmt eine der ältesten ist 1952


----------



## landogarner (27. Oktober 2008)

Wollen wir vielleicht festhalten, dass der Begriff Rollenspiel relativ unspezifisch ist? Es ist doch sinnfrei hier jedem nun seine Meinung darüber aufzwingen zu wollen.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

landogarner schrieb:


> Wollen wir vielleicht festhalten, dass der Begriff Rollenspiel relativ unspezifisch ist? Es ist doch sinnfrei hier jedem nun seine Meinung darüber aufzwingen zu wollen.



*Handschüttel*


----------



## Mindista (27. Oktober 2008)

die erste zeit war das zombie-gedöhns recht witzig, zugegeben.

aber jetzt nervt es nur noch. ich will irgendwo hinfliegen, greifenmeister tot. ich will ina ah was verkaufen? npcs tot. ich will zur bank? npcs tot.
nächster zombie greift mich an, ich krank und verwandel mich, heilen? npcs tot. und das jeden abend in allen hauptstädten.

sowas stört nur unheimlich, teilweise lauern die kasper sogar vor instanz-eingängen so das auch raids unnötig lange verzögert werden. porten am stein nicht möglich weil man dauernd unterbrochen wird. und ne hexe hat man nicht immer dabei.

wenn man dann die zombies fix tötet, wird man als spielverderber geflamed und beschimpft, nur das ich kein zombie werden will und meine ruhe haben will interessiert auch wieder keinen.


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wenn man dann die zombies fix tötet, wird man als spielverderber geflamed und beschimpft, nur das ich kein zombie werden will und meine ruhe haben will interessiert auch wieder keinen.



Genau das ist auch mein Problem. Ich finde das Event eigentlich recht witzig und unterhaltsam, aber wenn man sich nach einer Zombie-Attacke spielgerecht verhält und sich beim Argentumheiler von der Seuche befreien lässt, wird man angespuckt und ausgelacht. Ich kann verstehen, wenn einen das ewige Farmen und Raiden langweilt und man deshalb lieber als Zombie die Städte unsicher machen will, aber man sollte sich auch tolerant zeigen, wenn nicht jeder dabei mitmachen will. Die Zombies werden ihrer Rolle gerecht, wenn sie im Namen des Lichs die Lebenden angreifen, aber es nun mal auch die Aufgabe der Horde und der Allianz sich dagegen zu wehren.


----------



## asriell (27. Oktober 2008)

sry aber wenn ich dieses lächerliche rumgeweine lese krieg ich das kalte kotzen. 
dieses event gehört zu dem spiel das ihr spielt genau wie jede klasse, jeder raid und alles andere. 
erst wird rumgeheult das blizzrd angebeblich zu einfallslos is und jetzt auf einmal wird rumgeheult wenn die jungs
sich so ein verdammt geniales event einfallen lassen.... typisch deutsche mentatilät, hauptsache meckern und alles schlecht machen.
echt da krieg ich das kalte kotzen...


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2008)

asriell schrieb:


> sry aber wenn ich dieses lächerliche rumgeweine lese krieg ich das kalte kotzen.
> dieses event gehört zu dem spiel das ihr spielt genau wie jede klasse, jeder raid und alles andere.
> erst wird rumgeheult das blizzrd angebeblich zu einfallslos is und jetzt auf einmal wird rumgeheult wenn die jungs
> sich so ein verdammt geniales event einfallen lassen.... typisch deutsche mentatilät, hauptsache meckern und alles schlecht machen.
> echt da krieg ich das kalte kotzen...



Hallo,

und das Meckern über das Meckern ist was anderes?

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Leute die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie "gestört werden", sind die gleichen die
> - Seit es die neuen Dailys geben täglich ihre Runde darauf drehen und sich immer noch wie ein Honigkuchenpferd drüber freuen
> - Die seit 3.0 alle alten Instanzen abgrasen, durch die halbe Welt bummeln und jeden sonstigen Scheiß machen, um diese bescheuerten "Achievments" zu bekommen.
> - Die sobald sie ein außergewöhnliches Mount haben (sprich Amanibär oder sowas) stundenlang in Shat stehen und sich anglotzen lassen.
> ...



Ich spiele seit 3 Tagen WoW und fühle mich durch den Event richtig gestört. Man kommt kaum zum spielen.... und eine Chance zum ausweichen habe "ICH" nicht. Einfach nur nervig.....


----------



## Tarinaa52 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nix gegen ein Event, aber wenn Spielern den Spielspaß genommen wird finde ich es Scheiße von Blizzard, ich bin lvl 57, wollte noch jede Menge Quests machen und abgeben in Winterquell, aber Seit Stunden sind da Alle NPCs Zombies, so das es für mich Unmöglich geworden ist zu Quiesten und zu lvln. (In andern Gebieten für mein lvl ist es das Gleiche).


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Bücher, Manga, Comic, Film   Merkst Du noch was?
> Die Story ist, wie Du damit selbst geschrieben hast, NICHT im Spiel.
> Das Spiel hat ein wenig Story und es ist ein bischen Rollenspielähnlich.
> Da es anscheinen dein erstes "RPG" ist weisst Du es vermutlich nicht besser.
> ...



Irgendwie musst du nen anderes Spiel gespielt haben. WoW hat jede Menge Geschichten und Ereignisse zu bieten. Vielleicht auch mal Questtexte lesen und Ereignisse nicht nach Loot abbrechen und so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (27. Oktober 2008)

Du kriegst das kotzen wenn den Leuten das Event nciht gefällt mit der Begründung es würde zum Spiel gehören?! Finde es etwas Empathielos wenn man nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass es eben Leute gibt, denen ein event nicht gefällt, obwohl es zum Spiel gehört. 

btw, muss man deiner These folgend nicht auch Bugs mögen? Die gehören meißt ja auch zum Spiel.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ihr fühlt euch auch von lauter Musik an nem samstag abend um kurz nach 10 gestört ne -.-

Naja lassen wir mal die Vergleiche außen vor...ich für meinen Teil finde das Event spiel- und storytechnisch hammer...super idee super ausführung und es macht ja auch komplett sinn.

versucht euch ma ein wenig...ich weiss fantasie ist bei den meisten der hier spielenden etwa so eine legende wie der heilige gral,echte schnäppchen bei media markt oder ähmliches...aber ein wenig in das spiel zu versetzen das ihr spielt und dessen story zu hinterfragen.

meint ihr blizzard macht das aus spass an der freude weil sie sich denken "och du..mir is so fad...jeff was sollen wa denn heut ma machen...ja geile idee lass uns alle spieler zum whinen bringen indem wir einen scheiss aufwand betreiben und ein tolles "intro"-event programmieren!"

wohl kaum....die geisel kommt...und das SOLL nerven...umsonst sind sie ja keine bedorhung in der welt von warcraft...also regt euch net über das da sein der geisel auf.sondern freut euch darauf das blizz uns wieda ein super addon bieten wird und ihr damit die chance habt euch für eure minuten! (als würde man da tage als zombie dahin vegitieren) zu rächen...

for so Long...


----------



## haro3777 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich verstehe eure aufregung überhaupt nicht. erst heult ihr rum, dass dieses spiel keine abwechslung bring und nun heult ihr rum, dass dieses event den ganzen spielspass kaputt macht. 

neueinsteiger gibt es zur zeit auch nicht soviele, dass man sagen könnte, diese spieler hören sofort wieder auf. wenn man sich mit diesen spielern unterhält, kann man ihnen schon begreiflich machen, dass es zur zeit ein sehr außergewöhnliches event ist, welches die erweiterung einleitet. also ich habe bisher nur positive erfahrungen mit anfängern gemacht. von denen hat keiner rumgemoppert. das ist wohl anscheinend auf anderen servern anders. weiss ich aber nicht. die meisten die hier rumheulen, sind doch alte eingesessene spieler. nur weil ihr jetzt eure twins nicht in 1 woche auf 70 bringen könnt, müsst ihr hier rumflamen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab dem 13.11. heult ihr bestimmt rum, weil die alte welt so leer ist und alle nur noch in nordend rumrennen. dann kommen die sprüche, dass keine gruppe gefunden werden, um die todesmine und verlies zu machen. es wird immer rumgenörgelt, egal was blizz macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn es ein blöder spruch ist, der hier beits 100 mal steht, aber wem es nicht gefällt sollte halt 2-3 wochen andere sachen machen. es ist halt ein rollenspiel und unsere rollen sind vorgegeben. entweder als guhl oder als gegner eines guhls.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alleswirdgut (27. Oktober 2008)

asriell schrieb:


> sry aber wenn ich dieses lächerliche rumgeweine lese krieg ich das kalte kotzen.
> dieses event gehört zu dem spiel das ihr spielt genau wie jede klasse, jeder raid und alles andere.
> erst wird rumgeheult das blizzrd angebeblich zu einfallslos is und jetzt auf einmal wird rumgeheult wenn die jungs
> sich so ein verdammt geniales event einfallen lassen.... typisch deutsche mentatilät, hauptsache meckern und alles schlecht machen.
> echt da krieg ich das kalte kotzen...



Es steht überhaupt nicht fest, dass diejenigen, die dieses Event kritisieren dieselben sind, die sich über Einfallslosigkeit beklagen.
Typisch deutsch ist nur der Spruch "typisch deutsch".
Auch über Meckerer zu meckern ist meckern.


----------



## essey (27. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich gibt es Leute, denen das Event nicht gefällt. Ein Grund dafür ist oft, dass die Questgeber etc. nicht erreichbar sind usw.

Ich mache z. B. keine Daylies mehr, queste nur mit meinem Priester in recht "sicheren" Gebieten und habe auch beim Leveln keinerlei Probleme. Wenn mir die Ghule auf die Nerven gehen, haue ich sie einfach um. Sind doch absolutes Kanonenfutter. Aber es wird noch schlimmer kommen ^^

Was wird denn der Grund nach Nordend zu gehen? Die Seuch zu bekämpfen oder vor ihr zu fliehen? Wie kommen wir nach Nordend, wenn der Hafen von SW mit Zombies überfüllt ist?

Es wird sich in den nächsten Tagen noch einiges ändern. Bisher finde ich das Event einfach nur geil! Wem das nicht passt, der sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen, wenn er es nicht schafft der Seuche aus dem Wege zu gehn.


----------



## asriell (27. Oktober 2008)

zum spiel -> zur geschichte
zur geschichte -> wir spielen ein RPG !! 
die gesamte geschichte is so riesig in der warcraft welt und ein addon steht vor der tür welches eine der größten helden und gleichzeitig größten bösewichte der geschichte hervorbringt und für so eine sache ghört sich einfach auch so ein event
die leute die hier rumweinen das event is scheisse und bla sind für mich leute die das spiel nur nach dem loot bewerten und noch nich auch nur ein fitzelchen der story mitbekommen haben....

naja weint weiter rum, ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt wenn blizzard irgendwann gar nix mehr macht damit auch ja nich jeder kleine 0815 flamer rumweint...

ich für mein teil hoffe das das event noch bis zum addon geht und mit einer wahnsinns abschlussuqestreihe etc etc endet...


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

alleswirdgut schrieb:


> Es steht überhaupt nicht fest, dass diejenigen, die dieses Event kritisieren dieselben sind, die sich über Einfallslosigkeit beklagen.
> *Typisch deutsch ist nur der Spruch "typisch deutsch".*
> Auch über Meckerer zu meckern ist meckern.


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekiela (27. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal kein 0815 event à la braufest und schlotternaechte! es passiert wirklich was und die welt veraendert sich! genießt die story und freut euch auf mehr!


----------



## Gornash91 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mich störts ganz gewaltig, es macht 0% Spa?... Gründe dürften ja wohl klar sein.


----------



## Anduris (27. Oktober 2008)

Gornash91 schrieb:


> Mich störts ganz gewaltig, es macht 0% Spa?... Gründe dürften ja wohl klar sein.


So siehts aus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asriell (27. Oktober 2008)

Dekiela schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein 0815 event à la braufest und schlotternaechte! es passiert wirklich was und die welt veraendert sich! genießt die story und freut euch auf mehr!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Was wird denn der Grund nach Nordend zu gehen? Die Seuch zu bekämpfen oder vor ihr zu fliehen? Wie kommen wir nach Nordend, wenn der Hafen von SW mit Zombies überfüllt ist?



Gute Frage. In meinen Alpträumen machen sie es sich einfach und damit auch wieder alles kaputt.

1) Der Lich King erscheint und droht ein wenig
2) Dann haut er ab nach Nordend inkl. der Ghuule
3) Alle müssen ihm dann hinterherrennen.

DAS wäre extrem einfallslos.  Und so eine riesen Leistung, ein paar Ghuule ins Spiel zu nehmen, ist es auch nicht.
Ich finde das Event (bis auf Shatt) sehr nett, ausser das die Heiler fehlen.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich die hier im Forum, die meinen das wäre ja die Super-Geniale-Über-Idee, echt nur bemitleiden. Ich hoffe echt, das Ihr später mal nen Job bekommt in dem ihr nicht kreativ sein dürft. Das wird nix :-)

Die Geschichte ist nett. Mehr nicht. Vermutlich habe ich aber noch nicht lange genug gefarmt um mich richtig drüber freuen zu können *Grins*


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. Oktober 2008)

amphytrion schrieb:


> Cool bleiben,
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich den Event klasse gestaltet und war selbst - wenn auch unfreiwillig- ebenfalls ein ghul und das war irgendwie schon witzig.
> 
> ...



"Das Problem hat sich seit heute morgen 00:00:01 Uhr eh erledigt.
Die ver-ghul-erei is abgestellt."

Quellen?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

würde mich au interessieren


----------



## uragano (27. Oktober 2008)

Seit ihr immer noch nicht müde?...

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich ein Thread eröffnen soll mit den Titel: "Wen stört dieser Thread noch?" xD

Gebt doch mal ruhe pls^^

Ich will mich garnicht zu den Thema äussern denn, wenn ich sagen würde das mir das Event stört oder nicht stört, kommt dabei dasselbe raus: dummes geflame xD

Also was hat es alles für ein Sinn? 

Man beschwert sich doch immer wieder wenn jmd ein überflüssiger Thread eröffnet, wegen Server auslastung usw. (kann ich verstehen).

Aber ist es wirklich viel besser 35 Seiten mit son Müll zu füllen? Ach ich bitte euch...xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke wie Wertigkeit dieses Threads erstnhat beurteilen zu wollen ist genauso sinnvoll wie bei ca. 90% der restlichen Threads...jedoch was ist der Sinn eines Forums wenn keiner reinschreibt.

"Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin"

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

ist etwas doof teilweise (bank + ah sollten nicht betret bar sein als zombie) 

ansonsten richtig geiles warcraft spektakel
Die geisel sendet ihr verseuchtes korn aus
u.s.w kennt man alles aus wc3 nur das arthas da noch dagegen war


also mir gefällts und find es gut das es bleibt
einzig das world angreiff event hätt ich mir in bc gewünscht und nicht tanaris und co ..


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema,

Ich finde das Event durchaus Spaßig, endlich mal was anderes.
Ich habe mir vorgestern nen 2. Acc zu gelegt um mit der Werbt einen Freund Aktion richtig durchzustarten.

Nun gut, mit lv 30 kann ich nun noch nicht viel gegen die Zombies ausrichten in den Hauptstädten. (Mein Main park ich schon immer in dem Gebiet in dem ich leveln möchte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ehrlich gesagt, so langsam nervt mich das Event schon ein bisschen! 
Aber inzwischen nehm ichs mit Humor.. normal ist es eintönig zum Trainer zu laufen, aber inzwischen hab ich Spaß daran gefunden nach Zombies ausschau zu halten, eventuell einen anderen Weg zu nehmen.. oder die kleinen Zombies in Wachen zu pullen.

Wofür ich kein verständniss hab sind die Spieler die als Zombies in den lv 10-30 Gebieten rumlaufen und lowlevler ganken..


----------



## EspCap (27. Oktober 2008)

Langsam nervts mich dann doch.. man kann praktisch nichtmehr in OG sein, man wird sofort infiziert...Shattrath ist im Prinzip die einzige Zuflucht, und da gibts kein Ah.. Ausserdem ist die Halle der Legenden laufend zu : /

Was ich mich aber frag: Was soll da denn noch kommen? Morgen Instant-Zombie? Gute Nacht. Aber was dann in den nächsten 2 Wochen? Wird man dann Zombie, wenn man einen Zombie sieht?


----------



## kan3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


also ich finde das neue Event auch recht lustig mal eine abwechslung zum öden WoW altag.

m.f.g kane


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Kannst davon ausgehen das sich die Perioden der Angriffe verkürzen und die Orte der Angriffe erhöhen werden...von daher...im moment is es ja immer noch ein wenig sehr voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann ein weniger guter rechner schonma in die knie gehen bei 80 aoes auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansich auch ne coole sache...in was das enden wird war ja bereits zu lesen am 13.11. um 24 Uhr


----------



## DaviX (27. Oktober 2008)

Es nervt schon ich komm mir vor wie 28 weeks later oder so da ziehen Gruppen von Spielern durch SW und massakrieren Zombies und wenn mann dann kurz unvorsichtig ist wird man verwandelt und die wachen legen einen um. Meine Meinung: Hauptstädte=Todeszonen aber es it richtig geil.


----------



## N00blike (27. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Langsam nervts mich dann doch.. man kann praktisch nichtmehr in OG sein, man wird sofort infiziert...Shattrath ist im Prinzip die einzige Zuflucht, und da gibts kein Ah.. Ausserdem ist die Halle der Legenden laufend zu : /




Weiss ja nicht wie es auf Hordenseite ist aber Darnassus und Exodar kann man eigentlich noch alles machen was man machen muss... Da rennen hin und wieder nen paar Zombies rum aber die haut man ja fix um!


----------



## uragano (27. Oktober 2008)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich denke wie Wertigkeit dieses Threads erstnhat beurteilen zu wollen ist genauso sinnvoll wie bei ca. 90% der restlichen Threads...jedoch was ist der Sinn eines Forums wenn keiner reinschreibt.
> 
> "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin"
> 
> Frage beantwortet?




hflasurlasfjjasefpüsadpfkdsäö ...ok hab was reingeschrieben...dafür ist ja der Forum da -.-

Danke für Deine erleuchtende Antwort! xD


----------



## Samira2611 (27. Oktober 2008)

das event hat schon was aber wenn ich dann mitten im raid nochmal sachen aus der bank holen will weil ich sie vergessen hab und von shatt nach sw muss weil der bank npc down is isses schon ein wenig belastend. das gleiche is im ah^^

aber an sonsten isses ne schöne sache blos finde ich das es langsam zu viele zombies werden.
denn kaum ist man nich aufm flugmount und schon hat man die dumme krankheit.

lg sami


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wie es auf Hordenseite ist aber Darnassus und Exodar kann man eigentlich noch alles machen was man machen muss... Da rennen hin und wieder nen paar Zombies rum aber die haut man ja fix um!


Ja das ist auf Hordenseite auch so. TB geht ganz gut, Silbermond sowieso und wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst ist OG auch nicht so schlimm. Wie ja schon öfters gesagt, wo ein Wille wär, wär auch ein Weg.


----------



## Staaken (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich liebe dieses Event, endlich ist mal richtig was los in WoW.

Immer wieder wünschen sich die Leute größere Events. Aber wenn das Event da ist, kommen die negativen Meinungen aus den Mündern der Leute, 
die am lautesten nach einem Event geschrien haben.

Ich für meinen Teil finde das Event klasse und wie ich sehe gibt es noch viele andere die genauso denken.

MfG   Staaken


----------



## Drun (27. Oktober 2008)

es gibt pro's und contra's für diesen event.

mir persönlich gefällt er sehr gut: mein char ist allerdings auch level 70 und kann sich selbst von der seuche befreien.

low level chars haben natürlich echte probleme und an sinnvolles spielen ist für diese nicht zu denken. zumal viele 70er nichts besseres zu tun haben als ganze dörfer zu verseuchen...

vieleicht sollten sich die ghul fraktion auf die hauptstädte konzentrieren, dann bleibt es den lowies ein wenig erspart.


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Den 1. Poster kann ich verstehen. Als Low-level/Twinker muss das echt nerfig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber die ganzen 70er die WoW spielen und dann heulen "omg ich hab rep kosten" kann ich nicht verstehen. Alle beschweren sich das WoW so wenig Story hat und Taten kein Feedback in der Welt bekommen. Wenn man so ein event nich annehmen kann, hat man den Sinn des Spiels scheinbar nicht begriffen: Nämlich in eine Welt voller Abenteuer einzutauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man nur noch die Rais, den Loot und die eps (Ehre per Second  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sieht, is das kein spielen mehr, sondern Arbeit. 
Also: freut euch über so ein event das wirklich eifluss auf die Welt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wie es auf Hordenseite ist aber Darnassus und Exodar kann man eigentlich noch alles machen was man machen muss... Da rennen hin und wieder nen paar Zombies rum aber die haut man ja fix um!



Ich glaube so missverständlich wars dann doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bestreite net das es irgendwo sinnfrei ist...aber warum nicht die Meinungen austauschen...ich persönlich habe gerade nichts besseres zu tun...und relamforum spammen is mir zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ergo...man schaut ins buffed forum...


----------



## Domiel (27. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.



du bist es der nichts versteht!
dui bist bestimmt auch so ein roxxor-kiddie der im moment vor freude in die luft springt, weil er endlich mal als zombie/ghul durch die gegend rennen kann und andere spieler ärgern kann.

spielen soll spaß machen und wenn man absolut keine möglichkeit hat spaß zu empfinden, weil dauernd hirnlose spieler als zombie/ghul rumlaufen und mit absicht die anderen nerven, dann hat der thread steller in allen punkten recht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Joa..aber da die Aussage "absolut keine möglichkeit" einfach maßlos überzogen und in keinster weise gerechtfertigt ist brauchen wir uns ja darüber keine Gedanken mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vavarolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Ach du meine Güte, sind hier viele Blizzard in den Arsch kriecher... -.-"

Das event geht so auf den sack und ist total hohl. 
am anfang war es vllt nicht schlceht, aber jetzt da wo alle städte infiziert sind...

tur mir leid cih weiß nicht was ich daran cool finden soll, wenn ich nach der arbeit mti meiner eh schon knapp bemessenen zeit questen, leveln, ah und skilln will und das einzige was ich tun kann 2 stunden lang is jedes mal mit meiner leiche zurücklaufen...

vor allem in beutebucht rasten die hordler jetzt auch noch dazu aus -.-"""""

das ging ja mal voll nach hinten los, dieses tolle event. 

wenn ioch ein rollenspielw egen der story spieln will, dann tu ich das übrigens auch auf konsole.

und das mit dem zahlen stimm ich zu. ich zahl ja wohl nicht so viel geld im monat um dann nicht das machen zu können, was ich will. natürlich gehört des mal dazu, dass man mal stirbt und alles, aebr das hat einfach ausmaße ausgenommen die nicht mehr lustig sind.


----------



## Krayzie88 (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...




HEUL NICHT RUM !! MAN DS EVENT IST GEIL !


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> du bist es der nichts versteht!
> dui bist bestimmt auch so ein roxxor-kiddie der im moment vor freude in die luft springt, weil er endlich mal als zombie/ghul durch die gegend rennen kann und andere spieler ärgern kann.
> 
> spielen soll spaß machen und wenn man absolut keine möglichkeit hat spaß zu empfinden, weil dauernd hirnlose spieler als zombie/ghul rumlaufen und mit absicht die anderen nerven, dann hat der thread steller in allen punkten recht.




Wenn dir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht derzeit, warum spielste es dann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Man Ihr habt sorgen, es ist nur ein Event, und man kann sicherlich diesem Event ausweichen, also ich werd nicht permant gezombiet oder sonst was, es gibt schlimmeres auf Erden. Zumindest macht sich Blizzard Gedanken, WoW nicht zu langweilig zu gestalten, sondern immer mal ein paar Sache einzubauen die Spass machen können bzw auch dem Ausweichen kann wenn man kein Bock darauf hat. Immer dieses rumgemotze von das Event is doof. Ich find es wesentlich schlimmer wenn ein Spiel total verbuggt erscheint und das dem Publisher und Entwickler bewusst ist, also so ein Event is ne nette Dreingabe für uns, dafür läuft WoW wenigstens relativ ohne Probleme im Vergleich zu Test Drive Unlimited, Gothic 3 und Co. Ok der Vergleich ist fair, aber egal.  Ok man kann sich ärgern, wenn ein NPC getötet wird, aber was solls, das Leben ist grausam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Vavarolf schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, sind hier viele Blizzard in den Arsch kriecher... -.-"
> 
> Das event geht so auf den sack und ist total hohl.
> am anfang war es vllt nicht schlceht, aber jetzt da wo alle städte infiziert sind...
> ...




Hmm, dann scheint es ne Fehlinvestition gewesen zu sein, deine 13&#8364;. Das Spiel geht so, laut Umfrage werden mehr Spieler deswegen bleiben als deswegen gehen, Blizzard hat nen guten Job gemacht.
Im übrigen, was es mit "Blizzard in den A.... usw. " zu tun hat, wenn man etwas gut findet, dürfte sich auch nur dir erschliessen. Vielleicht wolltest auch einfach nur mal Fäkalsprache raushaun, weil zuhause bekommst dafür eine auf die Finger?


----------



## Domiel (27. Oktober 2008)

Nachtelf_Jäger schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt ein RPG!
> Versetz dich in einen deienr Chars, ein Ghul kommt auf dich zu und du sagst "Ich bitte dich, ehrenwerter Ghul, lasse mich in Frieden, da ich einige wichtige Aufgaben zu erledigen habe!"
> 
> 
> ...



noch so ein rpg "experte"..
in einem echten rpg könnte ich als mensch andere menschen killen!
also erzähl mir nix das wow ein echtes rpg ist.
es ist nur ein computerspiel..


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Gut die antwort war zwar etwas substanzlos..aber im grundgedanken richtig.....die problematik an der ganzen geschichte über die debatte obs toll nicht so toll oder wie ein vorposter so geistreich meinte..wir alle "blizz in den arsch kriecher" sind...ist das die Communities der einzelnen Realms verschieden darauf reagieren.

Auf dem einen Server störts keinen weil eine verschwinden geringe Zahl der leute auf die Ghuls geschichte einsteigen..auf dem nächsten sind 50% der leute heiss drauf alles was bei 3 nicht auf den bäumen ist als ghul zu vermöbeln.

Ich denke ich würde auch anders über die ganze geschichte denken sollte 2teres bei meinem Realm der fall sein...ich denke in maßen ist das event echt gelungen..gut man hätte vielleicht den einen oder anderen npc immunisieren sollen...aber ich find das bild von tausenden von greifen die versuchen ihren meister zu beschützen doch recht amüsant...und so gesehen gibt es immer eine ausweichmöglichkeit..zumindest in dem ausmaß des events wie ich ihn erlebe...


----------



## Domiel (27. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht derzeit, warum spielste es dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erst lesen, dann gehirn einschalten und dann schreiben..
aber ohne hirn wirds warscheinlich schwer..


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> erst lesen, dann gehirn einschalten und dann schreiben..
> aber ohne hirn wirds warscheinlich schwer..



Ich sehe schon hier wird wieder nach dem Motto gearbeitet "Ist das Niveau am Boden komme ich und grab ein loch" GZ dazu -.-


----------



## vickie (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Event super....
Hab bisher alle Event in WoW miterlebt und finde das auch dieses Event mal wieder super gelungen ist.
Es ergänzt sich super mit der Story für Wotlk   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher jammert nicht, es gibt viel zu selten Events  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (27. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> erst lesen, dann gehirn einschalten und dann schreiben..
> aber ohne hirn wirds warscheinlich schwer..



ich finds Event gut, und als Jäger kann man die Zombies auch sehr gut aus dem Weg räumen


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. Oktober 2008)

Krayzie88 schrieb:


> HEUL NICHT RUM !! MAN DS EVENT IST GEIL !



Du gehörst bestimmt zu denen die im Wegekreuz lauern und lv 10er farmt, hab ich recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon hier wird wieder nach dem Motto gearbeitet "Ist das Niveau am Boden komme ich und grab ein loch" GZ dazu -.-



*Lach* Der war gut.


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Also es gibt auch Zombiefreie Städte/Orte in WoW. Und ich muss sagen, wie ist wenn man in nem Shooter rumrennt und kein Schwein (Gegner) greift Dich an, langweilig, so verhält es sich nun mal im Moment mit den Zombies, sie sind ein Teil der Story und sie sind unser Feind, der uns angreift bzw wir verteidigen unsere Städte/Lager/Orte vor dem Bösen. Ja oder werden angesteckt gehn zu nem Heiler (die es überall gibt) oder machen einen auf Zombie und verteilen den Dreck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja meine Güte, dann spielt was anderes die Sims 2 oder so...in einem Offline Rollenspiel kann es einen auch nerven, besonders die doofen Tore die überall auftauchten bei Oblivion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja mit nem Jäger und seinem Pet ist man Idealer Zombie Jäger und wenn ihr was gegn Zombies habt spielt Resident Evil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> .in einem Offline Rollenspiel kann es einen auch nerven, besonders die doofen Tore die überall auftauchten bei Oblivion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich frage mich gerade ob, wenn Oblivion ein AH gehabt hätte, dort auch ein Tor drin gewesen wäre :-)


----------



## Orbis (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu sagen. Aber es reicht. Eingeloggt, zwei Schritte vor die Tür - Zombie - Tot. 

ES REICHT MIT DEM SCH****!

Orbis

Edit: Es gibt noch Leute, die keinen 70er haben. Und denen wird der Spass im Moment echt vergällt.


----------



## Ruven (27. Oktober 2008)

der spass hört aber auf wen man nicht mehr lvln kann 
westfall = tod
rotkamm =tod
sumpfland = auch tod
düsterwald = oh keine questgeber am leben
toll man kommt ja dann acuh weiter...

es soll ja leute geben die zum add on nich mim dk rerollen wollen... *hust*


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob, wenn Oblivion ein AH gehabt hätte, dort auch ein Tor drin gewesen wäre :-)


Klar, ich hab es wie die Pest gehasst, diese Tore, überall und dann war mein damaliger PC noch so schwach das es heftig ruckelte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mit DK rerollen hatte jetzt gleich genau was mit dem Event und dessen Befürwortern und Kritikern zu tun?


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Orbis schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu sagen. Aber es reicht. Eingeloggt, zwei Schritte vor die Tür - Zombie - Tot.
> 
> ES REICHT MIT DEM SCH****!
> 
> ...




Ihr übertreibt ja mal wieder soooo maßlos. Ich spiele momentan nen Hexer (26), Pala (58) und Schurke (62) und wurde noch nicht EINMAL von nem Zombie gekillt. Noch nicht ein einziges Mal!


----------



## Domiel (27. Oktober 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch Zombiefreie Städte/Orte in WoW. Und ich muss sagen, wie ist wenn man in nem Shooter rumrennt und kein Schwein (Gegner) greift Dich an, langweilig, so verhält es sich nun mal im Moment mit den Zombies, sie sind ein Teil der Story und sie sind unser Feind, der uns angreift bzw wir verteidigen unsere Städte/Lager/Orte vor dem Bösen. Ja oder werden angesteckt gehn zu nem Heiler (die es überall gibt) oder machen einen auf Zombie und verteilen den Dreck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es wäre ja schön wenn nur die npc zombies/ghule angreifen..
aber blizzard hat ja schon im vorfeld gewusst, das dies natürlich den kiddies gefallen wird und hat diese schon fest mit eingerechnet..
sonst würde die plage ja belanglos werden..


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Orbis schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu sagen. Aber es reicht. Eingeloggt, zwei Schritte vor die Tür - Zombie - Tot.
> 
> ES REICHT MIT DEM SCH****!
> 
> ...


Wo sitzte gerade? Soll ich dich wohin begleiten? Und so schlimm wie Du es beschrieben hast kann es wohl nicht sein, mach mal ein Beweisbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ihr übertreibt ja mal wieder soooo maßlos. Ich spiele momentan nen Hexer (26), Pala (58) und Schurke (62) und wurde noch nicht EINMAL von nem Zombie gekillt. Noch nicht ein einziges Mal!



Realm? Schon auf die idee gekommen, das dies Realmabhängig sein könnte?
In SW gebe ich Dir keine 5 Minuten mehr. Schon gar nicht, wenn Du Dich raushälst, 
anstatt welche zu killen. (Baelgun)

Edith meint, ich sollte dazuschreiben das ich das Gebiet beim AH meine. Sprich, den Haupteingang.


----------



## Jemany (27. Oktober 2008)

Jammert nicht....

KÄMPFT verdammt nochmal!!!

Seid ihr kleine Mädchen mit Zöpfen und nem rosa Kleidchen an???

Wir haben doch die möglichkeit dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.
Was soll das erst werden wenn Arthas auftaucht und die Städte angreift?
Zieht ihr dann euer Schwänzchen ein und kneift?
Oder schärft ihr eure Klingen und tretet der Geißel endlich entgegen?


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Realm? Schon auf die idee gekommen, das dies Realmabhängig sein könnte?
> In SW gebe ich Dir keine 5 Minuten mehr. Schon gar nicht, wenn Du Dich raushälst,
> anstatt welche zu killen. (Baelgun)
> 
> Edith meint, ich sollte dazuschreiben das ich das Gebiet beim AH meine. Sprich, den Haupteingang.


Ich spiele auf Baelgun und muss sagen das die Seuche dort harmlos ist und wenn ein Angriff stattfindet halt ich mich raus, wenn ich keine Bock habe, mein Questlog ist voll und von daher kann ich damit leben wenn erstmal ein Questgeber tot am Boden liegt, sprich dann mach ich woanders weiter...
Musst schon zugeben das hier einige übertreiben, so nachdem Motto kaum eingeloggt und schon Tod, klar so schnell geht das auch nicht. Ausser Du bist nem Level 1 Charakter unterwegs...also ich kann nicht sagen das ich grossartig von der Seuche betroffen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (27. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll.
> 
> 1. Weil ich leider noch nicht beim BC-Event dabei war,
> 2. Weil dadurch wieder Story in WoW kommt ( Wie auf der BlizzCon ja angekündigt wurde, sollen wir einen Grund haben nach Northend aufzubrechen)
> ...



Damit wäre aus meiner Sicht alles gesagt =)

Hab gestern Crossroads mit nem Alli Pala zusammen komplett zum Zombie gemacht (Ja auch den NPC den ich selber noch gebraucht hätte!), neulich dasselbe in Astranaar, macht einfach Spass =)


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Musst schon zugeben das hier einige übertreiben, so nachdem Motto kaum eingeloggt und schon Tod, klar so schnell geht das auch nicht. Ausser Du bist nem Level 1 Charakter unterwegs...also ich kann nicht sagen das ich grossartig von der Seuche betroffen bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag ich Dir nachher. Musste mich gestern gegen 23 Uhr leider in SW ausloggen, da mein ruhestein noch CD hatte.
Und gestern war um die Zeit kein Kraut gewachsen. Keine Heiler anwesend und eine
Zombieexplosion richtet da dann wirklich genug Schaden an. NPC's konnte ich nicht einen mehr sehen.
Es wäre leichter, wenn die Seuche Instant wäre. Dann würde zumindest kaum noch jemand in die Stadt kommen können.


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Sag ich Dir nachher. Musste mich gestern gegen 23 Uhr leider in SW ausloggen, da mein ruhestein noch CD hatte.
> Und gestern war um die Zeit kein Kraut gewachsen. Keine Heiler anwesend und eine
> Zombieexplosion richtet da dann wirklich genug Schaden an. NPC's konnte ich nicht einen mehr sehen.
> Es wäre leichter, wenn die Seuche Instant wäre. Dann würde zumindest kaum noch jemand in die Stadt kommen können.


Irgendwie erinnet mich das ein wenig an die verseuchte Blutsache die es mal gegeben haben soll. Naja keine Ahnung, vielleicht sollte man irgendwie vor den Toren der Städte so einen Zombiebann erstellen, also von Blizzard, so das ne ganze Meute nicht komplett reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder so ne Art Impfungtrank erstellen und den dort verkaufen. Naja wer weiss wie lang das noch geht bzw was noch dazu kommt.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Sag ich Dir nachher. Musste mich gestern gegen 23 Uhr leider in SW ausloggen, da mein ruhestein noch CD hatte.
> Und gestern war um die Zeit kein Kraut gewachsen. Keine Heiler anwesend und eine
> Zombieexplosion richtet da dann wirklich genug Schaden an. NPC's konnte ich nicht einen mehr sehen.
> Es wäre leichter, wenn die Seuche Instant wäre. Dann würde zumindest kaum noch jemand in die Stadt kommen können.




Morpheus101- ich steh auf deine Comments... und du wirst immer einen Platz in meinem Herzen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Jammert nicht....
> 
> KÄMPFT verdammt nochmal!!!
> 
> ...


 Recht so!


			
				Domiel schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre ja schön wenn nur die npc zombies/ghule angreifen..
> aber blizzard hat ja schon im vorfeld gewusst, das dies natürlich den kiddies gefallen wird und hat diese schon fest mit eingerechnet..
> sonst würde die plage ja belanglos werden..


Jaaaaaaaaaa Blizzard is sehr sehr pöse. Und jetzt geh zu deiner Mami, heul dich aus, und spiel Guild Wars, da ist alles instanziert. Oder Hello Kitty online.
Oder hör auf Blizzard zu flamen und dann ihr Spiel 24/7 zu spieln


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Morpheus101- ich steh auf deine Comments... und du wirst immer einen Platz in meinem Herzen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe Dich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenigsten etwas was dieser Thread erbracht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Realm? Schon auf die idee gekommen, das dies Realmabhängig sein könnte?
> In SW gebe ich Dir keine 5 Minuten mehr. Schon gar nicht, wenn Du Dich raushälst,
> anstatt welche zu killen. (Baelgun)
> 
> Edith meint, ich sollte dazuschreiben das ich das Gebiet beim AH meine. Sprich, den Haupteingang.



Ich zocke auf Ambossar und Aegwynn. Wenn es dir in SW nicht gefällt, dann geh doch nach Darnassus, IF oder Exodar. Ich verspreche dir in der Exodar ist kein einziger Zombie :-D


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> erst lesen, dann gehirn einschalten und dann schreiben..
> aber ohne hirn wirds warscheinlich schwer..



Warum empfiehlst du etwas, was du selber nicht beherzigst? Die Frage steht immer noch: Dir macht WoW keinen Spaß momentan, u.a. aufgrund des Events. Warum spielst du es dann weiterhin?


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ich zocke auf Ambossar und Aegwynn. Wenn es dir in SW nicht gefällt, dann geh doch nach Darnassus, IF oder Exodar. Ich verspreche dir in der Exodar ist kein einziger Zombie :-D



Ich als 70er habe kein Problem damit. Lediglich die "Sicheres-Gebiet"-Geschicht in Shatt halte ich für Buggy.
Mir tun aber wirklich die neuen leid, die keine hohen Twinks haben.


----------



## Rhinitas (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ihr übertreibt ja mal wieder soooo maßlos. Ich spiele momentan nen Hexer (26), Pala (58) und Schurke (62) und wurde noch nicht EINMAL von nem Zombie gekillt. Noch nicht ein einziges Mal!



Na, dann hattest du verdammtes Glück. Ich kam vorhin mit meinem 28er Twink gar nicht voran, weil ich andauernd in SW aggro von scheiß 70er Zombies gezogen habe.
Ich habe mich für eine Quest nach Goldhain durchgestorben, um da dann auch wieder zu sterben.. 
So an die 20 mal waren es sicher.

Für Lowies gibt es bei diesem Event echt kaum eine Chance vernünftig zu spielen..
Einige komplett Neueinsteiger werden das Game sicherlich auch schon in die Ecke geschmissen haben. 

Langsam reicht's echt mit dem Event, sagen sogar viele 70er..


----------



## Monyesak (27. Oktober 2008)

ey lol kaum mal 4 oder 5 tage ein event und alle heulen rum


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2008)

Parsucul schrieb:


> Oder Hello Kitty online.



Ist der Eimer mit schlechten Argumenten leer oder warum kommen in letzter Zeit alle mit HKO, wenn sich jemand wagt, auch nur ansatzweise Kritik zu äußern?

Ich persönlich finde das Event nicht schlecht, aber mit meinem 25er Mage spiele ich seitdem nicht mehr. Meiner 70er-Hexe machen die paar Zombies nicht viel aus, aber es ist unglaublich frustrierend, wenn man als Lowie die FP nicht erreichen kann, weil alle NPCs infiziert oder tot sind und man in einer mit 70er-Zombies verseuchten Stadt feststeckt. Okay, du hast vermutlich nen geheimen AoE-Imba-Zauber, der alle onehittet, die 50 Level über dir sind, aber alle anderen Anfänger dürften solche Erlebnisse ziemlich nerven.


----------



## Rhinitas (27. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ey lol kaum mal 4 oder 5 tage ein event und alle heulen rum




Ja, fang mal bitte einen Twink an und heule nicht^^ Da sieht das event nämlich schon ganz anders aus, wenn auf einmal 6 70er Zombies auf dich zurennen, weil es ihnen Spaß macht dich anzustecken..


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich sehe das so, Anfangs war es lustig und ist es zum Teil immer noch, auch wg. der Storyline, wenn es sowas in WoW überhaupt gibt. Aber es sollte schon zu denken geben das immerhin ca. 37% der hier antwortenden auf nervend gestimmt haben. Ergo : mehr als ein drittel findet es nicht so lustig.
Ok ich seh das mehr lustig, aber ich wollte auch noch meinen Magetwink vor der Erweiterung auf 70 bekommen, was jetzt nicht mehr so einfach ist, geht aber. Dennoch verstehe ich wenn Leute meinen das es nicht mehr lustig ist, man hätte daraus auch einen 3-5Tage Event machen können. Was ist denn z.B. wenn am 13-11 die Erweiterung nicht kommt ? Eine Verschiebung des Termins einer Erweiterung ist ja bei Blizz keine Seltenheit, geht das denn weiter bis die es endlich auf die Reihe bekommen?
Und wirklich, gestern fand ich es auch nicht mehr lustig, einfach nur noch nervend, ausgelutscht bringt ja auch nicht wirklich etwas was zum Spiel beiträgt auf Dauer. Aber was solls, ändern kann man eh nichts, ausser ausloggen und was anderes machen und evtl. die 13Euro / Monat in Zukunft ganz sparen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haywire (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist sicher ganz nett gedacht gewesen. Doch die Dynamik die es entwickelt hat ist etwas zu heftig.
Eine moderatere Auswirkung der Seuche, bessere Möglichkeiten sich zu heilen und mobile Heilertrupps, die die NPC heilen (mit Pestmaske wie im Mittelalter), könnten das Event etwas entschärfen.
Aber vielleicht hat Blizzard selber nicht damit gerechten, was für Auswirkungen das Event nach sich zieht.


----------



## mcbk (27. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Edit.: Wer also ein Problem mit Events (egal welcher art hat) sollte vielleicht besser kein Online- !Rollenspiel! spielen und wäre mit einem Singleplayer besser aufgehoben)




1. WoW und andere MMOG´s sind keine reinen Online-Rollenspiele, sondern Multiplayer-Games, d.h. vereinfacht, man spielt dasselbe Spiel mit vielen anderen Mitspielern. Rollenspiel solltest/musst(siehe Regelwerk des Publishers) du in der "Öffentlichkeit" auf den dafür vorgesehenen Servern machen, auf den anderen kannst(!) du es machen. Das die Spiel-Realität anders aussieht steht hier nicht zur Debatte.

2. Du suchst dir den Server aus, der deinen Wünschen am besten gefällt, jederzeit angreifen und angegriffen werden auf PvP-Servern, PvE ohne diese Vorgaben usw. Das hat der TE gemacht.

3. Niemand darf von einem MMOG Spieler erwarten, dass er jedes "Event" toll findet. Deine Begründung ein Singleplayer-Spiel zu spielen ist offen gesagt der dümmste Quatsch. Wenn dir andere Meinungen deiner Mitspieler über ein MMOG nicht gefallen, tja dann musst du dich vielleicht selber umorientieren?

4. Ich kann den TE verstehen, dass er sich in seinem Gameplay massiv beeinträchtigt fühlt, andererseits bringt es aber auch zur Abwechslung Dynamik in das Spiel. Das es zeitlich begrenzt ist, wurde ja auch schon geschrieben.

5. Blizzard bestimmt immer noch wo es im Spiel langgeht, was gemacht wird und was nicht(eben auch wie Events ablaufen auch wenn die sich über Serverregelwerk - also angegriffen werden auf PvE-  hinwegsetzen) und nicht die Spieler. Entweder kommt man nun damit klar, oder auch nicht. Glücklicherweise gibt es auch noch andere MMOG´s die einem vielleicht besser zusagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event einfach nur Scheiße o_O Es stinkt total, immer zum Priest rennen etc. ...
Dann verreckt man immer und muss latschen, man kann sich nicht mehr richtig in OG aufhalten, außer nachts um 3 Uhr, oder man hängt in UC rum und verwaltet dort seinen Char, aber OG is halt immer noch das beste. Da kannste aber nicht hin tagsüber, weil du dann in nen beschissen, hässligen und stinkenden Ghul verwandelt wirst. Genau gesagt, für Leute, die einfach normal spielen wollen und auch nicht so viel Zeit haben ist es atm wirklich scheiße, inklusive den Leuten die leveln nöchten.


----------



## Aplizzier (27. Oktober 2008)

wie mans macht , macht mans falsch


----------



## Flocktarr (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde da Event cool, aber wenn man Leveln will kann es schon manchmal nervig sein aber so schlim ist auch wieder nicht.


----------



## kleiner-chaos (27. Oktober 2008)

LOL Ich finde das Event von blizz einfach nur funy ma was anderes irgentwelche Leute nieder zu metzteln und das auf ein Pve Server!!!

PS: Das mit den Quests abgeben und denn ein Guuhl sein NEHMT es mit Humor!!


----------



## Captain_Chaos (27. Oktober 2008)

Sicher, als Low Level ist das ganze schon nervig. Aber ansonsten finde ich das echt lustig. Mich nervt es ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Deepforces (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey!

Einerseits find ich das Event sehr gelungen weil ich die Story von Warcraft immer schon gemocht habe, daher ist es nett mal ein Teil davon zu werden. 

Was ich nicht mag, sind tote Hauptstädte, so wird einem die Möglichkeit genommen sein volles Inventar zu leeren, sei es jetzt im AH, auf der Bank oder beim Händler. Der Rest is mir eigentlich egal, ich kämpfe auf jeden Fall für die Argentumdämmerung! =) 

Dass ich derzeit nicht twinken kann find ich halb so schlimm, wichtig ist mir sowieso das mein Main bald 80 wird und somit werd ich mich sowieso hauptsächlich auf den einen Char konzentrieren.

Welche Stadt ist denn noch empfehlenswert für die "lebende" Spielerschaft? Exodar oder?


----------



## Tenshukaku (27. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich ist es lustig, aber wenn man iner hauptstadt keine 5sek afk gehen kann ohne in ein zombie verwandelt zu werden...


----------



## Eifelflitzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde das Event klasse. Die Leute, die sich beschweren haben diesen Sinn meiner Meinung nach nicht verstanden.
Man kann doch froh sein, wenn man sich seitens Blizzard mal zwischendurch was einfallen lässt ist das doch supi.
Oder wollt Ihr wirklich alle bis zur Vergasung Daily´s machen.....und einfach am 13.11. das Addon aufspielen?
Ein bischen Vorgeschichte und Story gehört dazu. Und wen das nervt, der sollte doch keine Online-Rollenspiele spielen.

Gruß

Eifelflitzer


----------



## Orbis (27. Oktober 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Jammert nicht....
> 
> KÄMPFT verdammt nochmal!!!
> 
> ...




Pappnase. Ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen, das du mit Stufe 16 von einem 70er in weniger als einer Sek umgehauen wirst? Die Idee ist vllt. ganz nett, die Geisel zu bekämpfen, aber hier wird die  Spielbalance ausgehebelt. Niemand würde sich beschweren, wenn sein 20er Char Winterquell von nem Yeti versohlt wird. Aber hier ist das Spiel schon zu Ende, wenn Du dich in SW vor die Tür wagst.

Orbis


----------



## Arquilis (27. Oktober 2008)

mimimimimi ich hab nichts gegen events alller art.


----------



## Rhinitas (27. Oktober 2008)

Orbis schrieb:


> Pappnase. Ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen, das du mit Stufe 16 von einem 70er in weniger als einer Sek umgehauen wirst? Die Idee ist vllt. ganz nett, die Geisel zu bekämpfen, aber hier wird die  Spielbalance ausgehebelt. Niemand würde sich beschweren, wenn sein 20er Char Winterquell von nem Yeti versohlt wird. Aber hier ist das Spiel schon zu Ende, wenn Du dich in SW vor die Tür wagst.
> 
> Orbis



/signed


----------



## Thoralfus (27. Oktober 2008)

och ich plätte einfach alle was rot ist egal ob spieler ober zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vorher hab ich se immer von der seuche geheilt udn wenn se rumgemault hat mir des um so mehr spass gemacht , meiner aufgabe als kind der erdenmutter nachzukommen.


----------



## Sinixus (27. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)



Du sagts es selber, jeder zahlt um Spaß zu haben, die einen haben nun mal als Ghul ihren Spaß und zahlen genauso wie du auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Story verläuft so das die Geißel Azeroth überrennt. Wie soll sie das schaffen, wenn dann 50% der Spieler nicht infiziert werden können nur weil es ihnen nicht in den Kram passt? Das wär ja das selbe, wenn am Fußballplatz 13 von 22 Spielern sagen sie machen nicht mit weil der ball rund ist und nicht eckig so wie sie es wollen.
Wenn, dann sollte es für die Lowies eine Möglichkeit geben sich diesem zu entziehen. Beispielsweise das sie von Zombies die 5-10 Level über ihnen sind nicht angegriffen werden können damit sie zumindest einen Hauch von einer Chance haben sich zu wehren.

Ein WoW Alltag bestand bis jetzt immer darin, Dailys zu machen, ein paar hero Inis zu besuchen und eventuell mal einen Schlachtzug. Dazwischen ein paar Quests und Mats farmen. Das alles kann man jetzt auch noch. 
Daneben kann man jetzt aber Ghul klatschen und wenn man mal Bock hat selbst als Ghul die Gegend unsicher machen. 

Aber auch diejenigen die als Ghul rumspringen sollten zumindest ein klein wenig fair bleiben. Wenn jemand zum x-ten Male einen Questgeber verseucht oder killt, dann hat das weder was mit Story, noch mit Spaß zu tun. Das ist einfach nur dazu da um andere zu behindern und zu ärgern.

Also Leute... weniger mimimi und für die anderen ...Fairplay!


----------



## lord just (27. Oktober 2008)

naja es wird ja noch schlimmer. mittlerweile patroulieren in den hauptstädten gleine gruppen von guhlen (immer so 4-5 stück) die einen infizieren und der timer steht mittlerweile auf einer minute und die argentumheiler wurden entfernt, wodurch man jetzt zu den initianden der argentumdämmerung gehen muss und die ersteinmal anquatschen muss um geheilt zu werden. selber heilen geht auch fast nicht mehr und im auktionshaus kann man nur mit glück was machen, weil man ja im kampf nix im auktionshaus machen kann. die haupstädte sind im moment einfach komplett lahmgelegt. selbst wenn man die guhle tötet, kommt man kaum noch zum heiler. anfangs war das event wirklich spaßig aber es wird immer nervender, weil man kaum noch was machen kann.

blizzard sollte das event so langsam mal zum ende bringen oder zumindest so verändern, dass man die hauptstädte wieder nutzen kann und man nicht nur noch vor den guhlen flüchten muss um nicht selber einer zu werden.


----------



## Uranius (27. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte was ein Geheule.
Erbärmlich.
Da versucht mach der Story noch ein wenig Leben einzuhauen und was is? Alle jammern rum.

Dann lockt Euch doch halt die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht mehr ein. Dann ist das Event so oder so vorbei weil dann das Addon da ist.
Und was macht Ihr alle den ganzen Tag in den Hauptstädten?
Kein Raid? Nix zu farmen? Nix zu leveln?

Ich bin auch schon mehreremal totgeklatscht wurden in den Städten. Ja und?
Habt ihr bei Unreal Tournament oder Quake auch gleich Forenbeiträge geschrieben weil jemand euch erschossen hat?

Am besten Blizz patch das sterben raus. Dann braucht Ihr Euch garnich mehr zu ärgern. T19 für alle. -.-


----------



## lord just (27. Oktober 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Du sagts es selber, jeder zahlt um Spaß zu haben, die einen haben nun mal als Ghul ihren Spaß und zahlen genauso wie du auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja wenn die fußballspieler nicht spielen wollen, dann spielen die einfach nicht, weil sie ja nicht zum spielen gezwungen werden. beim event wird man aber gezwungen mit zu machen, ob man will oder nicht und alles was man vor derm event machen konnte kann man jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt machen.

je nach questgebiet kann man noch questen und farmen aber das auktionshaus sowie die bank sind mittlerweile nicht mehr oder nur mit glück erreichbar. heros kann man mit entsprechendem equip noch machen und schlachtzüge auch aber wer auf tränke oder sonst was angewiesen ist, der schaut in die röhre, da man ja nur mit glück das auktionshaus nutzen kann.

story ist ja schön und gut, nur nervt das event immer mehr spieler weil einem die handlungsmöglichkeiten immer mehr eingeschränkt werden. und fairplay ist ja jetzt auch egal, nachdem es ja jetzt auch guhl patroulien in den städten gibt, die schön die npcs angreifen und verseuchen.

man sollte den spielern doch die möglichkeit geben selber entscheiden zu können, was sie machen wollen und ihnen nicht eine spielweise bzw. einen bestimmten content aufzwingt.


----------



## Ekim (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event wäre viel lustiger, wenn sich die Spieler der eigenen Fraktion, die sich bewusst zum Zombie machen lassen um dann die NPC`s in den Städten zu infizieren um sie zu beseitigen, sich eine Woche nur noch pink und grunzend einloggen könnten. Wohl gemerkt, hier gehts nuu um Gamer die vor Zombie die gleiche Fraktion der NPC`s hatten. Die zerstören den anderen Spielern auch den Spass an einem Event, das schon anstrengend genug ist, weil es sich ja schon von allein jeden Tag weiterentwickelt.

Oder da die Leute ja so geil auf Hirn sind, sollten diese sich welches kaufen müssen, indem sie dafür nen Batzen ingame-Gold aufwenden müssen, um sich wieder einzuloggen. Und wer keins mehr hat, hat Pech.

So wird das Event von hirnlosen Spielern/Zombies befreit. Und so kann das Event stattfinden, wie es sein soll. alle gegen Hirnfresser.


----------



## Tsuran (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Und das scheint mir der grosse Irrtum zu sein. In einem Spiel welches du nicht designed hast, ist es nie dir überlassen. Das macht den Reiz aus. Dir ist nur überlassen wie *du* reagieren willst. Die Umgebung, die Einflüsse auf dich etc. werden vom Spiel(leiter) vorgegeben.
> Du wirst auch nicht gezwungen, daran teilzunehmen, du musst nur damit leben.
> 
> Ich bin echt überrascht, das sich einige nicht von der neuen Atmosphäre einnehmen lassen und statt dessen einfach "Spiel-nach-Vorschrift" haben wollen. Seid ihr alle Beamte?



Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Nur bleibt mir in letzter Instanz die Möglichkeit zwei Accounts, die morgen wieder für 6 Monate reaktiviert werden würden erst mal nicht zu verlängern, nur aufgrund eines Events das mit der eigentlich in WOW gewöhnten Spielmechanik nichts zu tun hat. Selbstverständlich kann Blizzard auch permanten Tod von Charakteren, oder einen Zeitsprung in die Zukunft durchführen mit ihrem Spiel. Sie können es aber auch sein lassen, und ihre Kunden behalten. Ich denke es ist sicherlich *nicht* die Absicht mit so einem Event die Spieler zu vergrätzen indem es mich zwingt Spielelemente zu Nutzen, die ich gar nicht haben möchte. 

Wenn ich nicht in eine Instanz möchte - geh ich nicht
Wenn ich nicht in einen Frosch verwandelt werden möchte - frag ich nicht "Süßes oder Saures"
Will ich kein PVP geh ich auf einen PVE Server - und halte mich von Schlachtfeldern raus

Dein Satz _Du wirst auch nicht gezwungen, daran teilzunehmen, du musst nur damit leben_ widerspricht sich selbst. Ich werde nicht gezwungen an der Arena teilzunehmen, muss dann aber damit leben, dass ich keine tollen Gladiatorsets kriege. Ok. Aber ich muss aktuell damit leben, dass ich sehr wohl gezwungen werde einen Teil des Spieles mit zu machen, in dem ich keinen Sinn, keine Motivation, keinerlei Nutzen sehe. Das widerspricht allen bisherigen Events die es gab, und das wird bei einigen Spielern zu Konsequenzen führen. Ich spiele mit meiner Frau WOW weil wir bestimmte Aspekte des Spieles mögen und genießen, als hirnloser Zombie in der Gegend herumzulaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand Chaos zu verbreiten, oder mich in einer Kadaverexplosion selbst zu zerplatzen gehört *NICHT* dazu. Wer daran Spaß hat, der soll das tun, möge aber bitte es anderen Spielern nicht verdenken, die damit bzw. den daraus resultierenden Folgen (gekillte NSCs) nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Siiri (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde, Blizzard hat das Event toll gemacht. Was das ganze zerstört ist, was die Spieler aus dem Event machen. Es ist sicher nicht so gedacht gewesen, dass man als Zombie seine eigenen Städte und Gebiete verseucht. Wenn man nur in die gegnerischen Hauptstädte einfallen würde, wäre das ganze schon nicht mehr so leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Also gebt nicht Blizzard die Schuld, sondern all jenen, die das Event mal wieder nur zum Anlass nehmen ein bisschen Unfrieden zu stiften, ohne ein Ticket riskieren zu müssen.

Aber das Event zeigt wirklich schön die Auswirkungen einer Seuche: es verbreitet sich unkontrolliert, und es kann jeden einzelnen erwischen - jederzeit und überall   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liyara (27. Oktober 2008)

Man wir es nie allen recht machen können...


----------



## Caliostra (27. Oktober 2008)

*Kopf schüttelt* nach langer Abstinenz habe ich mal wieder ins WoW - Forum geschaut, und siehe da, die Leute sind von Events genervt, die Blizzard mal wieder einfach so eingebaut hat ... verständlich, man kommt in diesem speziellen Fall einfach nicht drum herum, denn spätestens wenn Zombies auf einen zugelaufen kommen, ist schluss mit lustig. Insbesondere die Level 70iger scheinen sich in den Startgebieten mit voller Absicht infizieren zu lassen, um die Kleineren Chars platt machen zu können ... typischer Kiddy - Humor a la WoW. 

An den Thread - Ersteller: warum machst Du Dir den Stress mit WoW ? Pack es in die Tonne, und zahl die 13 Euro lieber für ein anständiges Spiel. Und das neue Addon solltest Du Dir auch sparen. Leg lieber 10 Euro drauf und kauf Dir WAR, was unterm Strich viel besser ist als der Mist, den Blizzard sich seit BC mit den Spielern erlaubt.


----------



## Jemany (27. Oktober 2008)

Orbis schrieb:


> Pappnase. Ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen, das du mit Stufe 16 von einem 70er in weniger als einer Sek umgehauen wirst?...
> ...Aber hier ist das Spiel schon zu Ende, wenn Du dich in SW vor die Tür wagst.
> 
> Orbis






Rhinitas schrieb:


> /signed




Ah, dann seid ihr vermutlich die 2, die völlig allein mit ihren lvl 16 Charakteren von den restlichen 99.9% der Serverbevölkerung belästigt werden?

Warum schließt sich denn keine "Miliz" zusammen?
Was meint ihr 2 denn, was die "Zombies" respektive die am PC sitzenden Spieler machen, wenn Sie in einer Tour was aufs Tabernakel bekommen sobald die in einer Stadt sich blicken lassen?

Die würden fix Eure Stelle hier im Forum einnehmen und hier rumstöhnen...

Aber soetwas würde die Bereitschaft des Servers, oder besser gesagt die der Spieler, vorraussetzen, ohne großartige Belohnung oder persöhnlichen Vorteil etwas zum Event beizutragen...

P.S.:
Orbis, ich Danke dir vielmals für für das Kompliment über meinen wohlgeformten Gesichtserker...


----------



## Syriora (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal so, die Idee hinter dem Event ist ganz nett und alles, aber mir persönlich ist es einfach too much. Ich pass schon hölllisch auf, dass ich nicht erwischt werde, nur jedes mal ausloggen, weil ich eben 2 Minuten DKP eintrage? Die 2 Minuten die ich da rumstehe, komme rein, bin ein Ghul, finde ich nicht besonders toll. Z.B wollten wir gestern raiden, da wollten einige ihr Medaillon von der Bank holen (Archimonde). Problem: Bankmenschen in Shat alle tot. 
Das Event ist klasse, nur es wird alles andere davon beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Valleron (27. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> spitze einstellung zu wotlk...ihr wollt mich veraschen oder
> 
> also heißt es das ich in wotlk die ganze zeit nur guhle kolppen darf oder wie. IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Animos93 schrieb:


> Mir geht die scheiße auf den Sack... Jeder 2 Npc in Shath is tot und die Questgebiete sind auch voll von diesen Kack Zombies...




Sorry aber dann hast du in WoW nix verloren. Hast du etwa geglaubt das der Lichking einfach nur in Nordend die Tore öffnet und gut is? Er wollte mit der Geisel die Welt versklaven. Und genau diesen Angriff erleben wir gerade. Das ist einfach die Story von WoW.


----------



## ThEDiciple (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann die aufregung um den event auch net verstehn, die foren und in /2 werden als whinebasis mittlerweile missbraucht zum teil von leuten die eh sonst auch nur in den haupstädten rummhocken und nix tun. Bei lowies kann ich es evt noch ein wenig nachvollziehn aber nicht bei 70ern die tag ein tag aus nur in IF & Co auf brücken & briefkästen gammeln, posen, oder dumm rummlabern in /2 .

Beim Pre BC event wars auch praktisch tödlich eine hauptstadt zu betreten, jetzt isses ein wenig ausgeweitet aber kein beinbruch, ich halt mir die zombies mit meiner wache vom hals und mit meinem schami erledige ich nur das nötigste in den städten bzw weiche auf darna oder exodar aus da hier net soviel zombie spieler ihr unwesen treiben.

kurz um der event ist gut gemacht und keineswegs nervend. getötete npc`s stehn nach 1 min eh wieder da also weiß ich net was das heulen soll habt ihr gedacht die allianz & horde wandert schlicht ohne grund nach nordend ein? das zauberwort nennt sich STORY und leider beweisen viele mal wieder wie wenig ahnung sie won wow bzw warcraft haben. nach dem 13.11 verschwinden die zombies auch wieder also bis dahin damit leben oder taschentuch vorrat kaufen bei dem ganzen gewhine


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen die überlegte Art und der bedachte und gut gewählte Gerbauch seine Argumente  fasziniert mich doch sehr an blutdürster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystikar (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde einerseits das Event wirklich gelungen, andererseits mittlerweile auch nervig. ja, ich weiß mimimi...

Ich glaube, die hier das event so supertoll finden, sind überwiegend alles Chars ab lvl 60 aufwärts. Klar macht es Euch Spaß, ihr könnt Euch auch genügend zur Wehr setzen. Wie es einige schon schreiben, fangt mal ernsthaft nen neuen Char an und versucht ernsthaft mit diesem zu Spielen. Zur Zeit so gut wie unmöglich, das Event mit seinen Zombies greift derart ins Spielgeschehen ein das es neuen Spielern schon nach ein paar Stunden vergeht überhaupt noch was zu machen. Was mit neuen Spielern passiert die noch gar keinen Acc hier hatten und total neu sind, ganz zu schweigen.
Ich versteh es auch nicht, das die Leute welche das Event toll finden, und ich gönne denen auch den Spaß, wieso können diese nicht einfach auch die Meinung anderer Akzeptieren anstatt immer mit ihrem wirklich kindischen "mimimi" und "hör doch auf" "macht doch pause" kram zu kommen ?
Jeder der für seinen Acc bezahlt hat auch das Recht zu Spielen und kann sich aus 3 Varianten den Realm aussuchen, PVE, RP+PVE und PVP. Wer wirklich auf solche RP Ereignise steht, der ist mit sicherheit auf dem RP Server am besten aufgehoben, aber wer einfach nur sein Spiel Spielen will ist eben auf dem reinen PVE Server, und da find ich sollte man das Event doch etwas dezimieren. Wenn aber aufgrund einer neuen Erweiterung der Spielspaß für die low-lvl auf ALLEN Realms derart eingeschränkt wird, dann hat das nix mehr mit Spaß zu tun.

Vll sollten aber die "genervten" mal in ihrem postings mit dazu schreiben auf welcher Art von Real sie spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt scheinbar Leute, die auf so etwas wie 'Story' allergisch reagieren. Das sind wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen Leute, die ständig im Chat fragen, wie eine bestimmte Quest funktioniert, weil es zuviel ist 3 Abschnitte Text zu lesen.
Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen recht, solche Leute sollten lieber Egoshooter spielen, als ein Rollenspiel.

@TE: mich nerven die Zombies auch ab und zu, aber stimmungsvoll finde ich es schon.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Mystikar schrieb:


> Wenn aber aufgrund einer neuen Erweiterung der Spielspaß für die low-lvl auf ALLEN Realms derart eingeschränkt wird, dann hat das nix mehr mit Spaß zu tun.



Sieh es dochmal als Abwechslung zum täglichen Leveln: Du kannst mal einen Zombie spielen, oder vor Zombies 'flüchten' spielen. 

Gehört nicht ganz zu Deinem Post: Ich denke, viele Leute sind durch den jahrelangen Einheitsbrei von WoW so beschränkt aufs leveln, PvP oder raiden, dass sie gar nicht mehr offen für Abwechslung sind. Schade eigentlich, da das Event auch für Lowlevelchars Abwechslung bringt.


----------



## Mystikar (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Sieh es dochmal als Abwechslung zum täglichen Leveln: Du kannst mal einen Zombie spielen, oder vor Zombies 'flüchten' spielen.
> 
> Gehört nicht ganz zu Deinem Post: Ich denke, viele Leute sind durch den jahrelangen Einheitsbrei von WoW so beschränkt aufs leveln, PvP oder raiden, dass sie gar nicht mehr offen für Abwechslung sind. Schade eigentlich, da das Event auch für Lowlevelchars Abwechslung bringt.



naja, abwechslung gut und schön, aber wo bitte ist es für einen low-lvl eine abwechslung permanent den Weg vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie weiter oben auch schon jemand schrieb, Abwechslung ok, aber ein zwang etwas mitmachen zu müssen sollte es auf dem PVe Server nicht geben.


----------



## ToBra (27. Oktober 2008)

Bitte an alle Befürworter die das Argument ist eine Rollenspiel und im Mittelalter konnte die Leute sich auch nicht aussuchen ob sie die Pest haben wollten oder nicht. Haltet euch an eure eigenen Richtlinien also wen euer Char TOD ist, ist der Tod... Bitte löschen und einen neuen anfangen. Den es ist nicht nur im Mittelalter so, sondern schon immer wen einer stirbt ist der Tod und kann nicht zu seinen Körper vom Friedhof gehen und weiter machen als wen nichts wäre.

Das Event zum Anfang fand ich die Idee ganz gut, aber jetzt bin ich der Meinung das es einfach zu arg in das normale Spielverlauf eingreift und hindert. Es kann doch nicht der Sinn von so einen Event sein das Leute den off gehen da sie nicht soviel Spass haben als Zombies durch die Gegend zu laufen.  

Da jetzt sicher wieder paar Kluge antworten werden dann spiele was anders. Ich hab WOW gekauft  meine Gebühren bezahlt, hätte WOW mir angekündigt das ich in der Zeit 2 Wochen lang nur noch als Zombie spielen kann und nichts mehr sonst geht hätte ich sicher diesen Monat nicht die Gebühr bezahlt. Ja es sind nur knapp 13,00 € aber leider muss ich dafür arbeiten und bekomme dies nicht vom Papa/Mama oder Job Center, deshalb überlege ich auch bei 13,00 ob ich da wo zahle was ich dann nicht nutzen kann. Wen dies jemand anders sieht bitte mich anschreiben gebe gern meine Bankverbindung an und ihr könnt mir dann jeden Tag 10 Cent überweisen... sind ja nur 10 Cent  

In der Hoffnung das Blizz hier die Bremse zieht und wieder ein normales Spielen möglich ist, wobei ich denke das es reichen würde die Zeit wieder auf 10min zustellen bis man zum Zombie wird und mehr Heiler in den Gebieten stellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Oktober 2008)

Mystikar schrieb:


> naja, abwechslung gut und schön, aber wo bitte ist es für einen low-lvl eine abwechslung permanent den Weg vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





"Alles hat ein Ende nur die Wurst hat 2.........."

Genießt es, den es ist bald vorbei. Man kann es eh nie allen Recht machen. Wer es halt mich mag, soll aufhören und gut ist. Zudem finde ich es cool von Blizzard, auch mal die Spieler zu ärgern, die jetzt dieses und jenes machen...................^^

"Pobierts mal mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und ......"


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde? Das ALLE Leute, die sich jetzt hier so bitterlich beschweren, einfach mit WoW aufhören würden. Ja genau! Das sie sich einfach WotLK nicht kaufen würden. Dann hätte die Community vielleicht noch ne Chance. Was wäre das nur für ne Welt ohne Nörgler.... Wunderbar!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Mystikar schrieb:


> naja, abwechslung gut und schön, aber wo bitte ist es für einen low-lvl eine abwechslung permanent den Weg vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Zwang, den Du gerade erlebst nennt sich 'Story'. Leider kam das in den letzten Jahren in WoW echt zu kurz. Jetzt gibt es halt mal eine gehörige Extraportion davon. Du spielst halt in einer Spielwelt und plötzlich fängt sie an zu 'leben'.

Du hast immernoch die Möglichkeit das Gebiet zu wechseln und der Geissel aus dem Weg zu gehen. Klar, es ist momentan unmöglich mit spitzentempo zu leveln. Ich habe momentan auch einen Charakter, den ich level und empfinde es eher als Herausforderung mal wieder etwas mit offeneren Augen durch die Welt zu spazieren und vielleicht auch mal Gefahrenzonen zu meiden. Sieh das ganze doch mal als Spielvariante an. Flexibilität ist hier das Motto.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich wiederhole mich ja gerne...die Aussage das auf ALLEN Realsm JEGLICHES spielen unmöglich ist ist einfach nonsense...sorry aber dann bisste halt 2,3 vielleicht auch 6 ma zombie aber du rennst ja net 24/7 in der hauptstadt rum..also ich weiss ja net als ich noch auf lvl 30 oda was war musste ich in die gebiete zum leveln...werden mitlerweile erfahrungspunkte ausschließlich in den Städten verschenkt? oO

Spass bei Seite...es ist wirklich eine Frage des Realms...sicher wirds leute geben die da pech haben..aber deswegen ist das event nicht schlecht...


----------



## Uranius (27. Oktober 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> *Kopf schüttelt* nach langer Abstinenz habe ich mal wieder ins WoW - Forum geschaut, und siehe da, die Leute sind von Events genervt, die Blizzard mal wieder einfach so eingebaut hat ... verständlich, man kommt in diesem speziellen Fall einfach nicht drum herum, denn spätestens wenn Zombies auf einen zugelaufen kommen, ist schluss mit lustig. Insbesondere die Level 70iger scheinen sich in den Startgebieten mit voller Absicht infizieren zu lassen, um die Kleineren Chars platt machen zu können ... typischer Kiddy - Humor a la WoW.
> 
> An den Thread - Ersteller: warum machst Du Dir den Stress mit WoW ? Pack es in die Tonne, und zahl die 13 Euro lieber für ein anständiges Spiel. Und das neue Addon solltest Du Dir auch sparen. Leg lieber 10 Euro drauf und kauf Dir WAR, was unterm Strich viel besser ist als der Mist, den Blizzard sich seit BC mit den Spielern erlaubt.



Ahhh auf solche Leute warte ich ja immer. ^^
Ja richtig, Blizz hat einfach so ein Event eingebaut.
War ja absolut nicht abzusehen und angekündigt war es natürlich auch nicht.

Komm mein Bester, wer nicht mitspielt sollte auch nicht mitreden. Ab nach WAR und lass dir mal Sigmars Hammer aufn Kopf schlagen.
Da bist Du ja glücklicher als bei uns WoW Kiddies.

An alle Nörgler. Es ist so einfach den Zombies zu entkommen. Es gibt massig Gebiete wo es nichtmal Zombies gibt. Und selbst wenn das Euch nich genug ist, bleibt einfach 3 Wochen wech von WoW. Dann ist das Event vorbei.


----------



## o0Miller0o (27. Oktober 2008)

Diejenigen die das Event toll finden sind wohl die die in den Lowlevelgebieten den Twinkern und Neuanfängern den Spielspaß kaputt machen indem sie NPCs Flugmeister etc. killen, wa? Ist wirklich ein nerviges Event. Auch die Dailys auf der Insel kann man mittlerweile nicht mehr machen. Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen so ein Event, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Auf vollen Servern ist normales spielen nicht mehr möglich. Naja ich flüchte mit meinen Twinks in Instanzen und mit meinem Main aufs Schlachtfeld (falls der Anmelder noch lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ,wo die Argentumheiler weg sind, nervt es richtig!
Palas sagen zu allen sie sollen zum Heiler gehen.
Überal liegen Leichen und man kann nichtmal normal durch
Stormwind reiten ,weil man immer unterwegs zum Zombie wird und dann tot ist.

Wenn die Argentumheielr wieder da währen oder nicht umgeklatscht werden
währe es nicht nervend.


----------



## Yelamalie (27. Oktober 2008)

Siiri schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard hat das Event toll gemacht. Was das ganze zerstört ist, was die Spieler aus dem Event machen. Es ist sicher nicht so gedacht gewesen, dass man als Zombie seine eigenen Städte und Gebiete verseucht. Wenn man nur in die gegnerischen Hauptstädte einfallen würde, wäre das ganze schon nicht mehr so leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Also gebt nicht Blizzard die Schuld, sondern all jenen, die das Event mal wieder nur zum Anlass nehmen ein bisschen Unfrieden zu stiften, ohne ein Ticket riskieren zu müssen.
> 
> Aber das Event zeigt wirklich schön die Auswirkungen einer Seuche: es verbreitet sich unkontrolliert, und es kann jeden einzelnen erwischen - jederzeit und überall
> 
> ...



das ist schlichtweg falsch, du bist verseucht, wirst zum Zombie. In dieser Gestalt - als Zombie - ist es egal wem du gegenüberstehst, du hast nur Hunger auf Hirne und um zu überleben musst du Leute angreifen, egal von welcher Fraktion.

Vor allem, wie hätte man den Übergang den besser machen können? Einfach nur NPCs die Städte überfallen lassen? Ein wenig einfallslos, oder? Ich find es sehr stimmungsvoll und ich kann's ja gern nochmal wiederholen: frühstens ab 13. 11. kann man dann in Ruhe wieder questen. Ein wenig Ausnahmezustand schadet da  nicht.


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> An den Thread - Ersteller: warum machst Du Dir den Stress mit WoW ? Pack es in die Tonne, und zahl die 13 Euro lieber für ein anständiges Spiel. Und das neue Addon solltest Du Dir auch sparen. Leg lieber 10 Euro drauf und kauf Dir WAR, was unterm Strich viel besser ist als der Mist, den Blizzard sich seit BC mit den Spielern erlaubt.



Wer bezahlt schon für ne schlechte WoW-Kopie ohne Animationen ... obendrein für eine, wo Electronic Arts drauf steht? Da hat man mehr vom Geld, wenn mans Cent für Cent aus dem Fenster wirft - da klimperts wenigstens! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Event ist geil. Wenn sich Leute aufregen, die jetzt 3 Tage mal _NICHT_ dasselbe machen konnten wie sonst die vergangenen 3.5 Jahre, dann hab ich dafür exakt NULL Verständnis! Ihr, die Aufreger, führt euch auf wie Beamte, die 30 Jahre denselben Job machen und deren Welt zusammenbricht, wenn sie eines Morgens ihre Kaffeetasse nicht am angestammten Platz vorfinden!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ...werden mitlerweile erfahrungspunkte ausschließlich in den Städten verschenkt? oO



Genau darum geht es doch: Höher, schneller, weiter. Sprich: EP, Epics und Arenapunkte...
Viele haben mittlerweile den Zugang zum eigentlichen Sinn des Spiels verloren. Es soll Spass machen. Und es macht tierisch Spass mal zwei oder drei Stunden als Zombie rumzurennen und irgendwelche Gebiete unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Ravor (27. Oktober 2008)

mädchen. das ist ein MMORPG. Du musst dich den Verhältnissen Anpassen. Außerdem, wer zwingt dich zu spielen? Wenn dich das stört, solltest du vielleicht mal Sims spielen. 
Es ist nur ein Spiel, ob du jetzt die 3 wochen bis WotLK spielst oder nicht, zahlen tust du eh. Man zahlt satte 15 euro im monat für ein spiel, dass einem im realen Leben, das was zählt(Link kommt ;D), rein gar nichts bringt.

Such dir son free MMORPG dann hast noch mehr lust wenne wieder spielen kannst. Oder unternimm doch ma wieder was draußen ^-^. 

Und an die lowies mit ihrem mimimimi kann nicht lvln zombies killen mcih und questgeber kann ich nur eins sagen:
THAT'S LIFE. C'EST LA VIE.
die welt geht nciht unter^^

so far...
greez rapha


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> ... Lowlevelgebieten den Twinkern und Neuanfängern den Spielspaß kaputt machen indem sie NPCs Flugmeister etc. killen, wa?



Dann muss ich mal mal entschuldigen, dass ich das Event nutze um mal Abwechslung zu haben. Ich bin aber so fair und gehe 'nur' mit meinen Twinks in die entsprechenden Gebiete um dort die Seuche weiterzutragen...

Kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch an das Spiel 'fangen' aus Deiner Kindheit erinnern, wo man hinter Mitspielern hinterher gerannt ist und diese abgeschlagen hat und die dann wiederum fangen mussten? Hat Dich das früher auch genervt, oder hast Du mit Elan mitgespielt?


----------



## alleswirdgut (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde? Das ALLE Leute, die sich jetzt hier so bitterlich beschweren, einfach mit WoW aufhören würden. Ja genau! Das sie sich einfach WotLK nicht kaufen würden. Dann hätte die Community vielleicht noch ne Chance. Was wäre das nur für ne Welt ohne Nörgler.... Wunderbar!



Früher sagten die Spießer zu den Kritikern: "Geh' doch nach drüben!"
Heute sagen die Spießer zu den Kritikern: "Spiel doch etwas anderes!"

An den Spießern hat sich nicht viel geändert, höchstens an der Umgebung.

Kritik muss auch dann erlaubt sein, wenn sie einem persönlich nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal mal entschuldigen, dass ich das Event nutze um mal Abwechslung zu haben. Ich bin aber so fair und gehe 'nur' mit meinen Twinks in die entsprechenden Gebiete um dort die Seuche weiterzutragen...
> 
> Kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch an das Spiel 'fangen' aus Deiner Kindheit erinnern, wo man hinter Mitspielern hinterher gerannt ist und diese abgeschlagen hat und die dann wiederum fangen mussten? Hat Dich das früher auch genervt, oder hast Du mit Elan mitgespielt?




Ich war immer der Kackboon, der nie die anderen fangen konnte..................^^


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Tsuran schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Nur bleibt mir in letzter Instanz die Möglichkeit zwei Accounts, die morgen wieder für 6 Monate reaktiviert werden würden erst mal nicht zu verlängern, nur aufgrund eines Events das mit der eigentlich in WOW gewöhnten Spielmechanik nichts zu tun hat. Selbstverständlich kann Blizzard auch permanten Tod von Charakteren, oder einen Zeitsprung in die Zukunft durchführen mit ihrem Spiel. Sie können es aber auch sein lassen, und ihre Kunden behalten. Ich denke es ist sicherlich *nicht* die Absicht mit so einem Event die Spieler zu vergrätzen indem es mich zwingt Spielelemente zu Nutzen, die ich gar nicht haben möchte.



Oh, das sollte wohl eine Drohung sein ;-)
Wenn du wegen ein paar Tagen, in denen du dich nicht in ein Event eindenken kannst, 2 Accounts stillegen willst, dann fallen mir spontan gar keine Argumente mehr zu dir ein, das ist leider nicht sehr glaubwürdig.




Tsuran schrieb:


> Dein Satz _Du wirst auch nicht gezwungen, daran teilzunehmen, du musst nur damit leben_ widerspricht sich selbst. Ich werde nicht gezwungen an der Arena teilzunehmen, muss dann aber damit leben, dass ich keine tollen Gladiatorsets kriege. Ok. Aber ich muss aktuell damit leben, dass ich sehr wohl gezwungen werde einen Teil des Spieles mit zu machen, in dem ich keinen Sinn, keine Motivation, keinerlei Nutzen sehe. Das widerspricht allen bisherigen Events die es gab, und das wird bei einigen Spielern zu Konsequenzen führen. Ich spiele mit meiner Frau WOW weil wir bestimmte Aspekte des Spieles mögen und genießen, als hirnloser Zombie in der Gegend herumzulaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand Chaos zu verbreiten, oder mich in einer Kadaverexplosion selbst zu zerplatzen gehört *NICHT* dazu. Wer daran Spaß hat, der soll das tun, möge aber bitte es anderen Spielern nicht verdenken, die damit bzw. den daraus resultierenden Folgen (gekillte NSCs) nichts anfangen können.



Wie schon von vielen gesagt, das ist eine Geschichte. Wenn du einen festen Tagesablauf geniessen möchtest, an deinem rechteckigen Tisch Punkt 7:30 dein Müsli essen möchtest mit wohltemperierter Milch und der aktuellen Tageszeitung, und das jeden Tag, dann ist wohl ein "lebendes" OnlineRollenspiel eher russisches Roulette für dich.
Diese Guhle sollen nerven! Eine neue Gefahr bedroht dein Land und das einzige was dir dazu einfällt ist, "ich will nach Feierabend in Ruhe meiner Wege gehen und mein Handwerk ausüben"?
Jeder fiebert drauf hin, dass wir irgendwas gegen die Bedrohung tun können. Lowies bekommen Quest die Guhle zu töten und zu plündern, High Levels bekommen die auch. Wer nicht reingezogen werden will muss zumindest in abgelegene Gegneden fliehen. In Desolace, Hinterland, Feralas hab ich noch keine Geissel gesehen. Sind alles Möglichkeiten. Wenn du allerdings darauf bestehst das Spiel so zu spielen wie du es willst, wäre ein OfflineSpiel wie Monopoly oder Risiko auch eine gute Alternative.

Im übrigen ist das Argument einfach falsch, das es noch nie ein Event gab, welches nicht alle beeinflusste. Als Naxxramas zum ersten Mal erschien, hat es auch schon die Events gegeben, Als AQ eröffnet wurde waren tagelang die Orte in Feralas, Tanaris, CamTaurajo etc von Elitemonstern belagert. Der Event AQ zu öffnen wurde durch wochenlanges Sammeln von allen möglichen Rohstoffen begleitet. Da haben auch viele die questen wollten sich beschwert, weil alles abgefarmt wurde. Beschweren um des Beschwerens willen


----------



## nuriina (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das Event für alteingessene Spieler auch gut. Allerdings bin ich mit nem neuen Twink auch komplett neuen Spielern begegnet die Wow erst seit 1 Tag gespielt haben die mit der Situation völlig überfordert waren. Warum habe ich einen Kürbis als Kopf, wieso hab ich auf einmal so grünes Leuchten? Huch, ich bin ein Zombie.. ups ich bin tot.

Denen musste ich erstmal erklären das das ein zeitlich beschränkter Event ist und auf einem PVE-Server das Leveln eigentlich recht gemütlich ist.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Dann ist das doch Deine Chance! 'Vollgeschleimt' hat eine Reichweite von 20m!
Ok, man mag sagen, spucken ist nicht die feine Art, aber was solls? Du spielst ja einen Zombie. ;-)


----------



## Misuma (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ihr da draussen die kein plan von der materie haben...

Es heisst world of warcraft und nich world of kuscheln und liebhaben den ganzen tag lang!!!!!

Und in WORLDCRAFT is nunmal KRIEG ..... Und die invasion der geißel is KRIEG.... Also gehörts dazu....

Wie heisst es so schön in der southpark folge.. geh spielt hello kitty!!!

mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen sry.


----------



## Waldman (27. Oktober 2008)

Nerven*d*, aber egal, trotzdem dümmstes Event ever, einloggen auf Bankchar unmöglich!!!


----------



## Bernte (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das event nerfig, sehr sogar.
Bei uns sind einige Leute dabei, die Raiden nichtmal mehr so lange der Scheiß läuft.
Desweiteren kann man nichtmal Berufe Skillen ohne dabei Rep Kosten zu bekommen.
Die Kiddis finden das natürlich ganz toll so in Sw oder IF rumwuseln und die andern mit zu verseuchen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja, für blutjunge Anfänger ist das sicherlich sehr fordernd. Aber es ist ja ein zeitlich beschränktes Event und wer fragt, dem wird auch geholfen.


----------



## Millionphoenix (27. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Das Event is Scheisse! Das ist ne subjektive Aussage, denn in meinem Fall IST es Scheisse. Ich hab neu angefangen und würde bis WOTLK gerne 70 werden. Muss nicht sein aber wäre schön, ich steck nur einen bemessenen Teil in WoW, Job und RL machen es mir Gott sei Dank unmöglich zum Dauerzocker zu mutieren. Nun macht es mir dieses dämliche Event unmöglich, vernünftig zu leveln, die Gründe sind hinlänglich bekannt. Ich hasse das Event aber es ist nunmal nicht zu ändern. Noch mehr hasse ich die Dummschädel, die mit diesem idiotischen MIMIMIMI auf die wirklich berechtigte Kritik, seitens derer die einen Char leveln, reagieren. Aber auch der hohe Idiotenanteil in WoW ist nicht zu ändern. Weder Event, noch die Dumpfbacken werden mir WoW vermiesen. Das Event endet irgendwann und für die Schwachmaten gibt es die Igno-Liste und irgendwann werden auch die erwachsen!
> 
> Mit reduzierter Hochachtung
> 
> Cress



Danke. Fast so geht es mir auch. Für 13 Euro im Monat möchte ich auch normal zocken können. 
Kam grad erschöpft von der Arbeit & wollte mal 'ne Runde gemütlich zocken. Was ist? Spawne in Shat. - tot - Ausgeloggt. ES IST ZUM KOTZEN, punkt. 
Alle die was von wegen "seid doch mal froh das es was anderes gibt als diese tausenden verschiedenen Quests, Berufe, PvP-Matches e.t.c, die überhaupt keine Abwechslung bringen". LOL! Für 24/7 Dauerzocker wird WOW vielleicht nach 'nem halben Jahr langweilig, kann gut sein, für mich aber nicht! Bitte Blizzard, gib mir das ganz normale WOW zurück! 
Btw. ich hab nichts aber auch gar nichts gegen Events, im Gegenteil. Aber das was jetzt stattfindet ist eine Zumutung und definitiv kein Event mehr.


----------



## Thignus (27. Oktober 2008)

Invasion der Geißel! Klein Arthas hat seine Armee geschickt. Er wird aktiv. Azeroth lebt und ist keine statische Welt. Dieses Land soll dem Untergang geweiht sein? Der Lichking will es für sich?

Man hat nicht die Wahl, will ich mitmachen oder nicht. Jeder "muss" mitkämpfen, denn Arthas will JEDEN auslöschen!

Geiles, stimmiges, passendes Event. Eins der größten in WoW!  (Vllt. gar besser als Ahn'Qiraji Opening)

Wer da keinen Spaß daran findet, für den tut es mir Leid! Der möge bitte, das Spiel bis Wlk unterbrechen, aber nicht rumheuln, weil man nicht mehr Questen kann.

Vllt. liegt der Unmut aller, die es nicht mögen im Unwissen über die Geschichte im Warcraft Universum, ich weiß es nicht. Das Geheule wäre aber bestimmt Größer, wenn es mit WLK einfach heißt, die Geißel ist jetz da und ihr geht und haut 10 Wölfe, sammelt 15 Frostschweinrippchen und zieht 50 Untoten ihre Seele aus dem Leib. (Sprich: Ohne Event ^^)


Ich finds einfach genial! Hut ab, an Blizz! Sowas hätts früher nicht gegeben.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Bernte schrieb:


> ... Die Kiddis finden das natürlich ganz toll so in Sw oder IF rumwuseln und die andern mit zu verseuchen.



Auch Erwachsene können daran Spass haben. :-)

Edit: Das sieht man ja auch am buffed-Team *g* Aber ob die alle so erwachsen sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## ToBra (27. Oktober 2008)

Ravor schrieb:


> mädchen. das ist ein MMORPG. Du musst dich den Verhältnissen Anpassen. Außerdem, wer zwingt dich zu spielen? Wenn dich das stört, solltest du vielleicht mal Sims spielen.
> Es ist nur ein Spiel, ob du jetzt die 3 wochen bis WotLK spielst oder nicht, zahlen tust du eh. Man zahlt satte 15 euro im monat für ein spiel, dass einem im realen Leben, das was zählt(Link kommt ;D), rein gar nichts bringt.
> 
> Such dir son free MMORPG dann hast noch mehr lust wenne wieder spielen kannst. Oder unternimm doch ma wieder was draußen ^-^.
> ...




ähmmm was willst damit sagen, ich kann in diesen Post keinen Sinn finden. Icc hoffe das Du da einen Ansatz hast was damit ausdrücken wolltest.

also ich lese raus
1. hör auf mit WOW und spiele Sims - *kopfkratz* denke das ist für die Zombies eine gute Möglichkeit
2. Du Zahlst 15 € was dir nichts im RL bringt - *g ehrlich .... völlig neue Weisheit, ich glaub das hat noch keiner gewusst... ist das bei Filmen auch so wen ich die schau?
3. such dir ein free MMORPG also jetzt doch nicht mehr Sims?

...  andern Post hätte ich auch nicht erwartet genau so schätze ich diese guten Zombie Spieler halt auch ein.... xxx


----------



## -Kaleb- (27. Oktober 2008)

mich stören nur die Leute die das Event störend finden, ich finde IHR gehört WEG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kampf den ebay/bankchars!


geht AOC spielen ^^
oder wenn ihr das noch nicht dürft, dann eben hello kitty online

was kann man nur gegen ein bisschen Aktion in der Hauptstadt haben?


----------



## Namir (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem mit dem Event ist, dass man als Lowie kein Spass daran hat. Ich war zum Beispiel mit meinem neuen Palatwink im Wegkreuz und da gabs einige Zombies, unter anderem auch Idioten, die gerne Lowies nerven nur weil sie 70 sind. 
Naja, Gottesschild hält nicht ewig und der Ruhestein führt nur zu mehr Zombies. Also bin ich mal ein bisschen gestorben. Da dachte ich: "Ach, wenn schon Zombie, dann geh ich auch was killen." Also lauf ich zu nem NPC, da spawnt ne Wache vor mir und 1hittet mich. Es wäre einfach toll, wenn du auch als lvl 16 Zombie etwas zu könntest.

Aber ich find das Event immer noch spitze. Ich bin im obigen Fall einfach auf meinen Schami umgeloggt und hab die Geissel zurückgeschlagen. Und logischerweise kriegt man dann von den ehemals Zombies whines, und wie doof man doch sei ...


----------



## o0Miller0o (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch an das Spiel 'fangen' aus Deiner Kindheit erinnern, wo man hinter Mitspielern hinterher gerannt ist und diese abgeschlagen hat und die dann wiederum fangen mussten? Hat Dich das früher auch genervt, oder hast Du mit Elan mitgespielt?



Naja bei dem Spiel fangen starb man nicht alle paar meter um dann als "Zombie" weiter zu machen. Also wenn ihr es toll findet 3 Wochen lang nichts zu machen ausser sinnlos als Ghuul oder was auch immer das für Viecher sind rumzuganken dann viel Spaß. Normales spielen ist dadurch leider nicht mehr möglich. Auktionatoren weg Questgeber weg Questmobs weg Flugmeister weg Battleground/Arena- anmelder weg. Sehr lustig Wochenlang, ich verstehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (27. Oktober 2008)

An und für sich bin ich eine Spielerin die ihre Ruhe haben möchte und eigentlich gar nicht darauf steht, in irgendetwas hineingezogen zu werden, was ich nicht will. ABER....

Das Event ist ganz passend, verdeutlicht die Situation in der sich alle Charakter zur Zeit befinden. Das ist auch schon X-Mal gesagt worden. Natürlich kann es nervig sein, wenn man ins AH, an einen Briefkasten oder sonst wo in einer Hauptstadt hin will und man wird direkt in einen Zombie verwandelt. Aber bisher - und das meine ich vollkommen ernst - ist es mir meistens gelungen, dem Zombietum zu entkommen, auch mit meinen Twinks hab ich mit denen überhaupt keine Probleme. 

Ich finds eher lustig, das Blizzard mal ein Event eingebaut hat, in dem die Spieler das Event quasi selber spielen. Ich war bei sehr vielen anderen Events nicht dabei und finde es deshalb nur gut, dass man die Chance hat, dabei zu sein und die ganze Sache mit zu erleben. 

Und es ist immer noch frustrierender, in Strangle die ganze Zeit von einem Hodi/Allianzler gegankt zu werden! Das muss hier ganz deutlich gesagt werden. 

Wenn man damit nicht zurecht kommt, dass man auch mal in diesem Spiel "Pech" haben kann, bzw. dass man nicht immer das machen kann, was man gerade will, da ANDERE Spieler einen davon abhalten, sollte man darüber nachdenken, kein Online-Rollenspiel zu kaufen, sondern bei good old Oblivion o.ä. zu bleiben.

Aber so ist der Mensch. Immer erst meckern und sich später beschweren, dass nichts passiert, bzw. in unserem Falle, umgedreht


----------



## Fonsy (27. Oktober 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Die Welt leidet kaum unter der Geißel, es sind lediglich die großen Städte. Wer den ganzen Tag nur in den Städten rumgammelt der muss halt damit rechnen irgendwann ein Zombie zu werden ^^...
> ...Man kann entweder ständig nur das negative an einer Sache sehen oder auch mal versuchen etwas positives dran zu finden.




Genau meine Meinung! Also ich hab diesen Thread gestern den ganzen Tag verfolgt. Auch die zunehmende Abneigung gegen das Event welche durch das Umfrage Ergebnis dokumentiert wurde.
Ich bin dann gestern leider doch nicht mehr on gegangen habe das aber heute morgen nachgeholt.
So da ich bis dato wenig probleme mit dem Event hatte und in aller Seelenruhe meinen lv. 43 main leveln konnte wollte ich mein Glück dochmal auf die Probe stellen und begab mich von Theramore auf den weg nach Sturmwind. Das ganze auch noch zu fuß um möglichst viele gegenden unterwegs mal zu checken.

Achtung jetzt das Ergebniss:

Habe unterwegs 5 quests abgeschlossen und bin erst in Sturmwind und auch nur weil ich es darauf angelegt habe infiziert wurden!!
Also ich kann mir das nur so erklären--->
Entweder bin ich ein gm oder alle anderen die sich nicht zu helfen wissen sind..... naja was soll ich sagen:"Hirnlos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Wie komst du drauf, das das wochenlang so geht? Hast du ne Kristallkugel? Oder weinst du im voraus?



Es hört erst mit Wotlk auf das ist noch wochenlang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Crystaleye (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds total lustig, macht richtig laune. Und es ist kein bisschen nervig eher das Gegenteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marbles (27. Oktober 2008)

oha, mein erster beitrag in diesem forum.

ich finde die zombieinvasion durchaus gelungen, da ich an wow besonders die rpg-elemente schätze. gestern habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich so etwas wie verfolgungswahn in OG verspürte und bei jeder bewegung in einem winkel der gasse sofort einen zombie vermutete. 
zugegebener maßen ist die eingeführte seuche eine sehr radikale maßnahme, aber mir gefällt es, dass blizzard das neue addon nicht einfach auf die server patcht, alle fahren froh und ohne triftigen grund nach nordend, werden 80 und gut ist.. so bekommt die erweiterung doch eine inhaltliche und atmosphärische einbettung ins spiel. 
allerdings verstehe ich die gegner des events auch sehr gut. natürlich ist es nervtötend, wenn man ein portal nach OG benutzt, um dort im ah nur tote npcs vorzufinden, oder sein derzeitiges gebiet nicht verlassen kann, weil sich der windreitermeister in einen ghul verwandelt hat. somit stellt das event sicherlich eine steilvorlage für spieler da, die mittlerweile so gelangweilt von ihrem täglichen wow-trott sind, dass sie auch vorher schon nichts besseres zu tun hatten, als mit ihrem 70er startgebiete der gegnerischen fraktion zu belagern, wo dann ein geregeltes spiel auch häufig nicht möglich war - *mit dem expliziten ziel, anderen spielern den spielspaß zu nehmen*. 
ich für meinen teil werde die negativen auswirkungen des events noch die restliche zeit bis zur expansion ertragen, in vorfreude auf den neuen, verheißungsvollen kontinent. was ich generell sehr traurig finde, ist der umgangston, der mittlerweile in wow und diesbezüglichen internetforen einzug hält. man beleidigt sich, befürworter einer anderen meinung werden als "whiner" gebrandmarkt, wodurch der sinn und zweck eines diskussionsforums (nämlich der offene meinungsaustausch) zerstört wird. der schlechte ruf von wow außerhalb unserer geliebten spielwelt kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. wir sollten uns alle ein bisschen zusammenreißen!


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Tsuran schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Nur bleibt mir in letzter Instanz die Möglichkeit zwei Accounts...
> [SCHNIPP]
> Wer daran Spaß hat, der soll das tun, möge aber bitte es anderen Spielern nicht verdenken, die damit bzw. den daraus resultierenden Folgen (gekillte NSCs) nichts anfangen können.



Die bei weitem sachlichste und nachvollziehbarste Argumentation seit langem hier. 
Wenn nicht überhaupt die beste.

Dem kann man so nur zustimmen.


----------



## Vavarolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, wenn ich nicht mehr richtig questen kann, weil die ganzen questgeber tot sind, ich nicht mehr hinfliegen kann, wo ich will, weil die flugmeister tot sind, wenn ich nicht mehr zur bank gehen kann oder ins ah um meine vollen taschen zu entleeren, dann macht mir das einfach keinen Spaß.

Ich bin 41er pally und hab leider keine chance gegen die masse an zombies. vor allem gestern in beutebucht waren dann noch 3 70er hordler und ich wollte mich einfach nur widerbeleben, aber vergiss es, die horde is dann auch glecih auf mich drauf. 
also entweder haben mich die zombies oder die horde alle gemacht.

ich kann nur ein paar stunden nach der arbeit spielen. ich zahle geld dafür im monat. und ich hab keine lust dauernd tot zu sein für das geld und gar nicht mehr spielen zu können. 
ach so tolle story hin oder her -.-" 
Dei Mudda is der Lich king alter ;(


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung! Also ich hab diesen Thread gestern den ganzen Tag verfolgt. Auch die zunehmende Abneigung gegen das Event welche durch das Umfrage Ergebnis dokumentiert wurde.
> ...



Die zunehmende Abneigung in der Umfrage resultiert meiner Meinung nach daher, das es immer leichter ist zu meckern als zu loben. Die, die zufrieden sind, haben nicht so das Bedürfnis, das zu äussern.

Ich fand ein Zitat im Ami-Forum ganz nett:

To the haters: It's not for long and you will NEVER see this again. Enjoy! We got held up with zombie/dead flightmasters too. It's a WAR. It's not meant to be EASY. This is an awesome lore event, enjoy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch an das Spiel 'fangen' aus Deiner Kindheit erinnern, wo man hinter Mitspielern hinterher gerannt ist und diese abgeschlagen hat und die dann wiederum fangen mussten? Hat Dich das früher auch genervt, oder hast Du mit Elan mitgespielt?



Er konnte sich sicher aussuchen, ob er gerade fangen spielen wollte, oder nicht.
Wie hier manche es doch immer wieder schaffen, durch reines weglassen von Inhalten den Sinn komplett zu verdrehen.


----------



## Doroman1979 (27. Oktober 2008)

marbles schrieb:


> oha, mein erster beitrag in diesem forum.
> 
> ich finde die zombieinvasion durchaus gelungen, da ich an wow besonders die rpg-elemente schätze. gestern habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich so etwas wie verfolgungswahn in OG verspürte und bei jeder bewegung in einem winkel der gasse sofort einen zombie vermutete.
> zugegebener maßen ist die eingeführte seuche eine sehr radikale maßnahme, aber mir gefällt es, dass blizzard das neue addon nicht einfach auf die server patcht, alle fahren froh und ohne triftigen grund nach nordend, werden 80 und gut ist.. so bekommt die erweiterung doch eine inhaltliche und atmosphärische einbettung ins spiel.
> ...



Meine vollste Zustimmung. Genau das triffts. Und die repkosten nerven auch noch^^


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Er konnte sich sicher aussuchen, ob er gerade fangen spielen wollte, oder nicht.
> Wie hier manche es doch immer wieder schaffen, durch reines weglassen von Inhalten den Sinn komplett zu verdrehen.



Achso? Und man kann heut nicht aussuchen, ob man WOW spielt?


----------



## phoolan (27. Oktober 2008)

also für 70 die nichts zu tun haben ist das event sicher net.

ich hab mich aber dagegen entschieden als 70er rumzulümmeln und wollte die zeit nutzen um zu leveln.
das ist mir leider nicht möglich da wie auch schon der erste post beschrieben hat, es einfach nicht geht (gestern 2 stunden von donnerfels bis nach gomeregan gebraucht)

da ich bislang noch nicht weiß, ob ich mit dem addon weiterspiele oder nicht, und auch noch nicht weiß welchen char. finde ich das von blizzard doch ziemlich "mutig" das sie leute die eh schon unschlüsslig sind ob sie das spiel überhaupt noch weiterspielen (kenen einige die nicht wissen was sie machen werden) auch noch mit sowas zu nerven wo sie versuchen durch einen neuen char das herrauszufinden.

also dieses event ist für mich ein punkt der wieder gegen das spiel spricht ....... und ich bin bislang nur genervt. wenn ich am wochenende (kann nur am wochenende spielen) wieder nicht leveln kann, werde ich denk ich das spiel sicher für eine zeitlang nicht mehr spielen / bezahlen.


----------



## Mano36 (27. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du Repkosten bekommst, wenn ich sterb durch nen Zombie, oder als Zombie von Spieler/Wache bekomm ich keinen Abzug. Und wieso die Mobs grün sind kann ich auch nicht sagen, GM fragen, oder du hast es dir nur ausgedacht.



Also, das mit den Repkosten habe ich auch fest gestellt und für nen low LVL is das ziemlicher Mist. Blizz kann doch nicht erwarten das ein Low LVL das bissl Geld (in meinem Fall nur Silber da ich erst LVL 16 bin) dafür ausgibt um sich wieder herzustellen. 
Was mich auch wundert is, das es wohl viele Spieler gibt, die sich nicht vorstellen können, dass es noch Spieler gibt, die keinen 70er Char haben. Ich hätt gern einen, aber momentan ist an LVLn nicht zu denken, denn wann immer ich nach SW, Goldhain oder Holzfällerlager muss, und als 16er muss ich da öfters hin, werde ich angegriffen. Teils reichts ja schon, dass ich in der Nähe eines Ghuls bin, wenn der grad gekillt wird und bei den Massen, kann man ihnen einfach nicht aus dem Weg gehen.
Ich versteh ja, dass die Highs das gut finden, weil sie bis zum erscheinen des Add ons vermutlich lange weile hätten, aber bitte denkt doch auch mal an die Spieler die keinen 70er Char haben. Ihr sagt die Lows sollen 3 Wochen Pause machen, warum gilt das nicht für Euch? Das Event raus, dann können alle Highs sich überlegen ob Sie sich langweilen, oder einfach nicht on kommen? Sind 70er Gamer besser als ich als 16ner? Das finde ich etwas anmaßend.

Ich bin momentan gezwungen, entweder nicht zu spielen, oder mit den Folgen zu leben und das ist nicht grad erbaulich. Ich hab doch keine Lust 1 Monat zu bezahlen (für die Nutzung des Servers, wie hier jemand meinte) wenn ich garnicht spielen kann, denn spielen, kann man es nicht nennen wenn man mehr Tot als lebendig ist und nur damit beshäftigt is, seine Leiche wieder zu finden.
Und der Vorschlag sich in Inis zu verstecken, is ja nett, aber als 16er bringt mir das ja nun auch nichts anderes als das ich tot bin.
Und im Übrigen, ich habe gestern im WOW Cheat mitbekommen, dass es auch ne Menge 70er gibt, die das Event überzogen finden. Wenn es "wellenweise" wäre und man die Möglichkeit hätte sich für die Zeit eines "Angriffes" zu "verstecken" oder auszuloggen und es dann ne Stunde gehen würde und dann kann man erstmal wieder 1-2 Stunden gamen, dann wärs ja noch OK, aber dauerhaft. Selbst in Nordhain, (Anfangsgebiet der Menschen) sind die Ghuls, also selbst Leute die ganz neu ins Spiel kommen (auch wenn das sicher die wenigsten sind) und evtl. noch garnicht wissen was ab geht, werden da mit reingezogen. Und im übrigen, nicht jeder Spieler hat BC installiert, oder will sich das Add On kaufen, für die is die neue "Geschichte" eher uninteressant, aber auch sie Zahlen Blizz Geld dafür, dass sie das Spiel nutzen können, was momentan ja kaum möglich ist, wenn man keinen High Char hat.
Zu guter Letzt, das mit dem Heilen in Gasthäusern is ja schön und gut, aber bei 1 min. bis man sich verwandelt reicht das in 90% der Fälle einfach nicht aus. Und wenn man stirbt, is die Rüstung angegriffen und bei nem lvl16 dann auch schnell im Eimer!


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Achso? Und man kann heut nicht aussuchen, ob man WOW spielt?



Er kann sich in der "World of Warcraft" nicht aussuchen, was er dort macht.
Man kann sich aber in der "Realen Welt" aussuchen, ob man fangen spielt oder nicht.

Denk nochmal drüber nach, was Du gerade falsch gemacht hast.
So ignorant kann man doch nicht sein. Oder ist das nur absichtlich dummgestellt?


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

phoolan schrieb:


> also für 70 die nichts zu tun haben ist das event sicher net.
> 
> ich hab mich aber dagegen entschieden als 70er rumzulümmeln und wollte die zeit nutzen um zu leveln.
> das ist mir leider nicht möglich da wie auch schon der erste post beschrieben hat, es einfach nicht geht (gestern 2 stunden von donnerfels bis nach gomeregan gebraucht)
> ...



Mit dem Event müsste dein 70er aber nicht mehr lümmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Er kann sich in der "World of Warcraft" nicht aussuchen, was er dort macht.
> Man kann sich aber in der "Realen Welt" aussuchen, ob man fangen spielt oder nicht.
> 
> Denk nochmal drüber nach, was Du gerade falsch gemacht hast.
> So ignorant kann man doch nicht sein. Oder ist das nur absichtlich dummgestellt?




Klar, kann man in WOW machen was man will, sogar in den heutigen schweren Zeit. Nur wenn man ignorant ist und einfach drauf beharrt genau da zu spielen wo man will, wirds umständlicher. Obwohl man da auch noch kann.

Und wenn man mit Freunden zusammen ist und die fangen spielen wollen und du nicht, musst du dir halt wieder die Schnitzel hinter die Ohren binden, damit wenigstens Nachbars Hunde mit dir spielen.

Ich kanns nicht glauben, wie viele Leute sich in ihrem Trott nicht beirren lassen wollen, jede Irritation ihres täglichen Ablaufs als Angriff auf ihre "Freiheit" betrachten. Wie verknöchert muss man sein?


----------



## alleswirdgut (27. Oktober 2008)

Geht es nur mir so, oder sind die Beschwerden, dass man in Wald von Evelyn, Westfall oder Dunkelhain nicht mehr questen kann häufiger als die, dass man in Durotar oder Tirisfal nicht mehr klar kommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trakodana (27. Oktober 2008)

marbles schrieb:


> oha, mein erster beitrag in diesem forum.
> 
> ich finde die zombieinvasion durchaus gelungen, da ich an wow besonders die rpg-elemente schätze. gestern habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich so etwas wie verfolgungswahn in OG verspürte und bei jeder bewegung in einem winkel der gasse sofort einen zombie vermutete.
> zugegebener maßen ist die eingeführte seuche eine sehr radikale maßnahme, aber mir gefällt es, dass blizzard das neue addon nicht einfach auf die server patcht, alle fahren froh und ohne triftigen grund nach nordend, werden 80 und gut ist.. so bekommt die erweiterung doch eine inhaltliche und atmosphärische einbettung ins spiel.
> ...



/sign

Leider werden die Leute, die in den Startgebieten *mit dem expliziten ziel, anderen spielern den spielspaß zu nehmen* unterwegs sind immer mehr. Vorallem sollten die Leute einmal über ihren Realm hinweg blicken, es gibt Server wo es sich auf einige wenige Gebiete beschränkt, aber es gibt auch Server wo es übertrieben wird und meißt sind die Gegner dieses Events auf solchen...^^


----------



## Toamar (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ich mist finde, ich wollte mir das schnelle Reitmount per PVP Marken holen, und die Halle der Legenden ist geschlossen. 
Das greift meiner Meinung nach zu sehr ins Spielgeschen ein. Verkaufen kann man auch nichts mehr und alle die nicht 70 sind, und bis TlK noch bis 70 leveln wollten, haben es jetzt verdammt schwer... oO 

Naja... ansonsten jedem das seine...


----------



## Toastbrod (27. Oktober 2008)

Bitte flennt alle!

ich kann nich verstehen was an dem event schlimm sein soll. ich finds passend zur story und jezt bringt es eh nicht mehr viel in inis oder raids zu gehen


----------



## Jemany (27. Oktober 2008)

alleswirdgut schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so, oder sind die Beschwerden, dass man in Wald von Evelyn, Westfall oder Dunkelhain nicht mehr questen kann häufiger als die, dass man in Durotar oder Tirisfal nicht mehr klar kommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällt das Event, oder eher die Events.
In WoW ist jetzt echt mal was los.
Sicherlich hätte man es zeitlich  geschickter lösen können. Braufest, Kopfloser Reiter, Geißel...., aber mir gefällts.

Leid tun mir wirklich nur die "kleinen" Spieler, die zur Zeit Ihre Schwierigkeiten haben, ordentlich zu Questen etc. .


----------



## Rezzer (27. Oktober 2008)

also wenn sich auf Nefarian einer über das event aufregt meine ich immer nur:

leute  konnten sich die einwohner von Lordaeron aussuchen ob sie von der seuche heimgesucht werden  NEIN
aber ihr könnt es:  einfach PC *AUS* und warten bis Wotlk rauskommt.
Wer das nicht schafft ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

"Man ich will wieder den normalen WoW-Alltag ohne Abwechslung."

1. Es lohnt nicht mehr: In 3 Wochen kommt der Lich King raus, dann lohnt sich euer erraidetes Eq eh nicht mehr viel. Und die Daylie-Farm Gebiete (Quel'Danas) die man für es Gold-sparen brauchen könnte sind ja nicht betroffen.

2. Wenn euch 1. nicht überzeugt: Spielt doch einfach 3 Wochen was andres (z.B. Far Cry 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

3. Bei BC ist es genau das gegenteil gewesen: Keinem hats Spaß gemacht.

4.Seht ihr überhaupt noch das Spiel? Das euch da Abwechslung geboten wird? Nur an Rep-Kosten denken oder wie?

5. Das hab ich gern: Erst einfach so nach Nordend fahren ohne Story, und sich danach über ein langweiliges Event beschweren(oder wie denkt ihr euch das?). Der Lich King greift an. Und an alle die jetzt gleich wieder wie 10 jährige schreien: " Aber dann müsste man doch einen neuen Char erstellen wenn der Tod geht, oder?" Es geht nicht darum die Realität zu simulieren sondern darum, möglichst realitätsgetreu und gleichzeitig userfreundlich zu seien.

Ok als Lowie seh ich es ein: Da ist es wiklich nervig. Aber die meisten die hier heulen haben ja noch geschätzte 999 andere 70er mint denen sie spielen könnten. Das könnte man aber sicher per Patch beheben.


----------



## Trakodana (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Die zunehmende Abneigung in der Umfrage resultiert meiner Meinung nach daher, das es immer leichter ist zu meckern als zu loben. Die, die zufrieden sind, haben nicht so das Bedürfnis, das zu äussern.
> 
> Ich fand ein Zitat im Ami-Forum ganz nett:
> 
> ...




Ich muß dich endtäuschen, mir gefällt das Event an sich auch ganz gut, mir gefällt nur nicht was sollche Leute wie du daraus machen!

Wenn ihr so auf Geschichte aus seid wie hier die meißten Bwfürworter es angeben, dann versteh ich nicht warum man geflennt wird wenn man eine Hauptstadt verteidigt? Oder warum man immer häufiger infizierte 70er in den Startgebieten findet und auf die Frage was sie hier vorhaben "Na lowies ärgern" zur Antwort bekommt. Nachdenken ist Luxus, oder?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... Ich habe gestern ca. 6h (normal) WoW gespielt und bin insgesamt nur zweimal an einer Zombiehorde vorbeigekommen. Das hat vielleicht insgesamt 10min Extrazeit gekostet.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht glauben, wie viele Leute sich in ihrem Trott nicht beirren lassen wollen, jede Irritation ihres täglichen Ablaufs als Angriff auf ihre "Freiheit" betrachten. Wie verknöchert muss man sein?



Genau das ist es! Aber immerhin finden fast 2/3 der buffed-Community das Event gut, trotz des Meinungsmachenden Titels der Umfrage. Das lässt hoffen.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Ich muß dich endtäuschen, mir gefällt das Event an sich auch ganz gut, mir gefällt nur nicht was sollche Leute wie du daraus machen!
> 
> Wenn ihr so auf Geschichte aus seid wie hier die meißten Bwfürworter es angeben, dann versteh ich nicht warum man geflennt wird wenn man eine Hauptstadt verteidigt? Oder warum man immer häufiger infizierte 70er in den Startgebieten findet und auf die Frage was sie hier vorhaben "Na lowies ärgern" zur Antwort bekommt. Nachdenken ist Luxus, oder?



Da musst du mich jetzt mal gepflegt mit jemandem verwechseln. Ich spiele keine Guhls, ich töte sie, heile alle Spieler die ich finden kann. Ich spiele in dem Event und versuche mit allen Mitteln die Geissel zu besiegen. Das macht Spass, insbesondere wenn die Guhle von anderen Spielern gelenkt werden ;-D


----------



## Grisu76 (27. Oktober 2008)

45 Seiten wow, wird ja langsam rekordverdächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansich muss ich aber leider sagen ist die Fragestellung hier etwas falsch.

Wenn man sich die meisten Meinungen hier so durchliesst stören ja eher die Leute die das ganze mal wieder n bisschen übertreiben und z.B. Greiffenmeister und AH lahmlegen. 

Das Event ansich ist ne tolle Sache, nur was macher daraus macht geht eben mal wieder zu Lasten anderer Spieler. 

Das ganze gejammer gegen das Event hier und in den offiziellen Foren ist so dermaßen sinnfrei da die Community selbst daraus das gemacht hat was momentan soooooooooo viele stresst. 

Wenn man einem Kleinkind ein Messer gibt darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es sich damit verletzt. Das ganze zeigt nur wieder sehr eindrucksvoll welch "Zusammenhalt" auf den verschiedenen Realm´s herrscht. 

Schuld an dem ganzen hat nicht Blizzard, die Idee des Event´s ansich ist sehr gut, nur hat auch bei Blizzard niemand daran gedacht das die Bevölkerung mancher Realm´s schon vor dem Event aus Zombis bestand ^^


----------



## Spyflander (27. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## kasia83 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hy...
Für die erfahrenen Spieler ist das Event sicher ganz witzig... aber was machen die Spieler die einfach mal totale Anfänger sind und schon so ihre Anfangsschwierigkeiten haben....??? Ich habe erst vor 2 Wochen mit dem Spielen angefangen und da ich weder Schüler noch arbeitslos bin habe ich einfach nícht die Zeit von morgens bis abends zu spielen und meinen Charakter dementsprechen von null auf 70 hochzuleveln... meine Jägerin ist erst bei Stufe 18 und es ist echt deprimierend zu sehen, wie sich die Lv. 70 Spieler an den "Kleinen" auslassen.... Blizzard hätte das ganze einfach aus den Anfangsgebieten raushalten sollen... das wäre für die Anfänger einfach viel angenehmer gewesen....


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Oktober 2008)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> ..... und jezt bringt es eh nicht mehr viel in inis oder raids zu gehen


und warum bitte nicht?
geht ihr alle nur in inis, weil ihr scharf auf items seid?
gott, ihr tut mir leid

ich weiß nicht warum ihr raidet, aber ich raide, weil ich mit meiner gilde sehr viel spaß da drin habe. es gibt immer was zu lachen, auch mal zum kopfschütteln usw. 
nebenbei sind wir relativ erfolgreich, aber das ist nicht sooo wichtig
wenn ich aber schon x mal gekillt werde, bevor ich überhaupt bei der inze ankomme, hab ich schon keinen bock mehr..
schlechte laune macht sich wegen diesem mist breit. alle sind nurnoch genervt
spaß? wo?


----------



## Exfluradien (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Er kann sich in der "World of Warcraft" nicht aussuchen, was er dort macht.
> Man kann sich aber in der "Realen Welt" aussuchen, ob man fangen spielt oder nicht.
> 
> Denk nochmal drüber nach, was Du gerade falsch gemacht hast.
> So ignorant kann man doch nicht sein. Oder ist das nur absichtlich dummgestellt?




also ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen denke ich, dass du da irgendwie "falsch" vergleichst.
wir sind uns doch einig, dass "fangen spielen" ein spiel ist und "world of warcraft" auch. beides sind spiele, die wir im RL spielen können. bloss ist es nicht stimmig, dass du das gesamte "fangen spielen" mit einem kleinen teil im spiel "world of warcraft" vergleichst. wenn du schon vergleichst, dann bitte das ganze und nicht nur einen teil. es sei denn du beharrst auf dem standpunkt, dass du ein bestandteil von wow zum vergleich heranziehen willst. aber dann dürftest du auch nur einen teil beim "fangen spielen" zum vergleich heranziehen. ich hoffe, dass es verständlich war, was ich ausdrücken will.
also hast wohl du eher was falsch gemacht


----------



## Vetsu (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht das Event auch auf den Keks, aber ich versuche einfach die Gebiete mit Zombies zu vermeiden.


----------



## phoolan (27. Oktober 2008)

also der vergleich mit dem messer is toll.

wenn wir das so sehen, dann ist ja die mama schuld die dem kind das messer gibt.

aufgrund der wow geschichte und der foren hätte blizzard eigentlich klar sein müssen das das so extrem ausartet und die lowies extrem stören wird beim leveln zb.
das heißt man hätte ja schon im vorfeld locker einen "schutzmechanismus für lowies" einbauen können. dann denke ich wären alles seiten zufrieden wenn es eine art "event mark" gäbe. oder einfach gewisse gebiete geschützt wären.

man kann und darf nicht auf die Vernunft der spieler hoffen, weil das wird nix, das hat sich immer und immer und immer bewiesen das es viel zu viele gibt die einfach nicht wirklich denken.

deswegen find ich das etwas fahrlässig von blizzard das so ausarten zu lassen. ok, im endefekt schneiden sie sich ins eigene fleisch, denn ich denke die leute wie auch ich werden die konsequenzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## Fonsy (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich will an dieser Stelle nur mal anmerken wie unsinnig dieses "spiel doch was anderes" oder "mach doch den pc aus" geposte ist!


Man sollte sich schonmal gedanken darüber machen wie es allen wow neulingen grade ergeht. OK das die Seuche da keine Ausnahme macht is ja schonmal klar und auch im Sinne der viel gepriesenen Story.
Aber muss man wirklich als 70-ger Char (wo man sowie allen chars unter 70 massiv überlegen ist) ausgerechnet den "neuen" das leben noch schwerer machen als es so schon wird???

Auch könnten es sich mal einige 70-ger zur Aufgabe machen die Heimat und die dazu gehörigen schwachen mitglieder der eigenen fraktion zu Verteidigen!?
Falls Ihr Angst davor habt dann geflamet zu werden weil Ihr anderen ihr zombie dasein versaut köönt Ihr ja mal freundlich darauf hinweisen das ein krieg mit nur einer Seite/Partei iwie nicht so richtig funzt oder überhaupt auch nur sinn macht!

Vielen Dank für eure kooperation und euer Rpg gerechtes Verhalten!!


----------



## Thevike (27. Oktober 2008)

GuardianWien schrieb:


> seltsam zombies können lt. buffed auf hordenseite erfolge klauen, warum sollten hordler sich erfolge klauen?
> nur damit allyspieler mit hordechars diese klauen können.
> 
> aber mal abgesehen davon, es macht schon einen unterschied, wenn du 2-4 mögliche infizierungspunkte hast, wovon du 2 überhaupt erst finden musst, oder ob du schon beim reingehen nach og daran vorbei musst.


learn2read:
1. Laut buffed können keine Erfolge sondern lediglich die Köpfe der Drachen aus OG entfernt werden. Der Erfolg bleibt bestehen, der Buff denk ich mal auch, bloß die hässliche Säule ist weg... Wie tragisch.
2. Wäre es nett wenn du meinen KOMPLETTEN Text zitieren würdest. Ich wollte damit ausdrücken dass die Erleichterung an der Teilnahme des Events (schon ziemlich episch) eher ein Vor- als ein Nachteil ist und somit die Horde doch eher bevorzugt würde (laut deiner Argumentation).

Und übrigens ist das geflame etc. hier fast lustiger als das Event selbst. Die eingefleischten RPler verteidigen das Event als einzig wahre Möglichkeit den 3. Abschnitt von WoW einzuleiten und die "Ich Spiel MMORPG's weil ich toll bin und Community- und Rollenspiele mag"-Leute finden's dumm weil ihr tolles Community- und Rollenspiel auf einmal tatsächlich ein Rollenspiel ist und die Community daran teilhaben darf. Donnerwetter. Welch Ironie des Schicksals. Ich glaub ihr habt zum Teil nicht verstanden worum es in Rollenspielen geht. Eben genau darum, an der Welt um einen herum teilzuhaben. Wenn euch die Welt mit ihren ganzen Einzelheiten nicht passt: Pech! Blizzard ist Gott, da WoW Blizzard's Welt ist. Der Vatikan versucht's, aber kann der überzeugte Christ Gott vorschreiben was er mit der Welt machen soll? Nein. Ergo -> Blizzard sagt: Geißel greift an. Ihr sagt: nein. Die Geißel greift trotzdem an.


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Oktober 2008)

Exfluradien schrieb:


> also ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen denke ich, dass du da irgendwie "falsch" vergleichst.
> wir sind uns doch einig, dass "fangen spielen" ein spiel ist und "world of warcraft" auch. beides sind spiele, die wir im RL spielen können. bloss ist es nicht stimmig, dass du das gesamte "fangen spielen" mit einem kleinen teil im spiel "world of warcraft" vergleichst. wenn du schon vergleichst, dann bitte das ganze und nicht nur einen teil. es sei denn du beharrst auf dem standpunkt, dass du ein bestandteil von wow zum vergleich heranziehen willst. aber dann dürftest du auch nur einen teil beim "fangen spielen" zum vergleich heranziehen. ich hoffe, dass es verständlich war, was ich ausdrücken will.
> also hast wohl du eher was falsch gemacht



Ja, ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt.
Ich vergleiche aber die beiden Welten. Also WoW und RL. Naja, nicht richtig vergleichen,
aber m.E. muss man beides als "Ganzes" betrachten.

Und da ist im RL "fangen" ein kleiner Teil und die "Geissel" in Wow ein kleiner Teil.

Letztendlich stimmen beide Denkweisen in einer Form sicherlich. Egal wie man es wendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eben nochmal erfolgreich in SW verteidigt.

Aber ich war schon im Einloggen Zombie. Gestern beim Ausloggen nichtmal infiziert. Soviel dazu.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, dass es gar nicht 'so' mutig von Blizzard ist, mal etwas Anderes passieren zu lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde es sogar prima, dass die Welt dadurch etwas weniger statisch wird und man mal von seiner Alltagsroutine abweicht. Genau das hält doch eher die meisten Spieler bei der Stange.

Die Sucht nach EPs und Epics konnte ich eh nie verstehen. Wo bleibt da der *Spiel*spass?


----------



## G4FU Nos (27. Oktober 2008)

ka was einige hier fürn müll schreiben. Ob nun die Geiseln kommen oder net, is scheiß egal. Nach Nordend rennen ehh alle. 
Die Story mag ja spannend und wichtig sein, aber doch bitte keine Pflicht um das Game zu spielen.
Das was WoW ausmacht, daß man frei wählen kann was man machen will, wird einen jetzt unmöglich gemacht. 
Ich kann Caskaja gut verstehen, leveln is einfach unmöglich zur Zeit. 
Einige sollten sich auch erstmal den Anfangspost durchlesen, bevor sie anfangen zu schreiben "...omg schonwieder nen heultread...."! Weiß net wo er dort rumheult. 

mfg


----------



## Buxgar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe der Seuche den Kampf angesagt ... solange ich zumindest nicht selbst zum Ghul werde. Konnten gestern abend auch mit einer kleinen Gruppe den Marktplatz in SW über längere Zeit sauber halten, bis die organisierte Invasion kam.

 Das Event ist schon nicht schlecht und ich denke heute werd ich mal schauen ob sich Ghule in den Startgebieten rum treiben. Für das ... Licht?! ... mist bin ja Hexer ... für die Argentumdämmerung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Offtopic:

 Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal einen Goldseller im Chat gelesen? Hat es tatsächlich auch eine positive Seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phoolan (27. Oktober 2008)

also mir persönlich macht es sehr viel spaß und freude mich in meinen char zu versetzten und mit ihm (wenn auch das xte mal) die quests zu durchleben.
also auf der suche nach ep bin.
und danach strebe meinen char soweit wie es mir möglich ist gut auszustatten, berufe zu lernen usw.

das ist das was mir am spiel eigentlich gefällt.

und da freut es mich nicht so toll, wenn aus meiner hübschen kleinen blutelfin auf einmal ein wiederlichter zombi wird der mir zeit kostet um zu spielen.
weil auf 50 meter 3 mal zombi zu werden ist ziemlich lästig, wenn man weiter laufen darf.


----------



## Thevike (27. Oktober 2008)

G4FU schrieb:


> ka was einige hier fürn müll schreiben. Ob nun die Geiseln kommen oder net, is scheiß egal. Nach Nordend rennen ehh alle.
> Die Story mag ja spannend und wichtig sein, aber doch bitte keine Pflicht um das Game zu spielen.
> Das was WoW ausmacht, daß man frei wählen kann was man machen will, wird einen jetzt unmöglich gemacht.
> Ich kann Caskaja gut verstehen, leveln is einfach unmöglich zur Zeit.
> ...


Nicht ganz. Das was WoW ausmacht ist die Story. Frei entscheiden kannst du auch in GuildWars, Warhammer oder we.
Die Story mitzuleben IST Pflicht um das Spiel zu spielen. Wie willst du Quests machen wenn es keine Story gibt? Du kannst nichts gestohlenes wiederbeschaffen was nie gestohlen wurde. Instanzen funktionieren nicht wenn es keinen Bösen gibt. Ohne Story kein böser. Dass auch die, denen die Story egal ist nach Nordend rennen um ihrer Machtgier und dem Zwang in IRGENDETWAS besser zu sein nach zu gehen, ist mir recht. Aber das Event ist ein Danke an die, die auch wegen der Story dabei sind. Cool, toll und stark sein kann man auch in anderen Spielen bzw. ganz ohne.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

phoolan schrieb:


> also mir persönlich macht es sehr viel spaß und freude mich in meinen char zu versetzten und mit ihm (wenn auch das xte mal) die quests zu durchleben.



Du schreibst davon Quests zu durchleben, was eigentlich eine Verbundenheit zur Story wiederspiegelt, aber findest es furchtbar, wenn die Welt plötzlich eine Story hat. Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Gronwell (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds extrem nervig, ich habe mir ganz bewußt einen PvE Realm ausgesucht, weil ich eben nicht von ein paar Witzbolden ständig gestört werden wollte und nun bin ich eben diesen Witzbolden ausgesetzt und darf auf den Respawn der NPCs warten, weil die ständig getötet werden.


----------



## Exfluradien (27. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Ja, ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt.
> Ich vergleiche aber die beiden Welten. Also WoW und RL. Naja, nicht richtig vergleichen,
> aber m.E. muss man beides als "Ganzes" betrachten.
> 
> ...




ich habe das schon verstanden, wie du das meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für mich ists bloss schwierig darauf einzugehen die wow welt mit rl zu vergleichen. wow ist und bleibt ein spiel, daher vergleiche ich spiele mit spielen und nicht spiele mit inhalten von spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seht das event doch mal anders. ihr habt bis jetzt immer nur fangen gespielt auf eurem 6. geburtstag... schwupps.. kommt mama und verbindet dem fänger die augen.... auf einmal spielt ihr blinde kuh... der fänger muss sich halt ein wenig umgewöhnen, aber spass machts trotzdem. 
nehmt die herausfoderung an und zeigt, dass ihr euch auf veränderte gegebenheiten einstellen könnt. 



zur not verhaut ihr die blinde kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: was mir noch einfällt: immer wieder lese ich, dass wow kein rpg sei und story fehlen würde. vielleicht denken diese gesellen mal darüber nach, dass genau dieses event dazu beitragen könnte den story charakter und rpg-anteil aufzufüllen und zu verbessern. einfach mal drüber nachdenken. bitte


----------



## ToBra (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Du schreibst davon Quests zu durchleben, was eigentlich eine Verbundenheit zur Story wiederspiegelt, aber findest es furchtbar, wenn die Welt plötzlich eine Story hat. Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bitte um Aufklärung!




ähmmm.... nicht nur den ersten Satz lesen sondern alles was geschrieben wird lesen,  dann braucht man nicht um Aufklärung zu bitten.

Steht eigentlich alles drin was du nicht verstehst, was ich nicht verstehe warum nur den ersten Satz lesen und dann Frage stellen? Bitte um Aufklärung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petrie (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Das Event ist mal was ganz anderes. Die ersten male fand ich es sehr lustig wenn gleich ich auch erst mal schauen mußte was da überhaupt passiert war.

Andererseits stimme ich dem eröffner zu, es nervt schon sehr. 
Ich denke einfach das weniger mehr ist und dennoch das Ziel erreicht werden wird uns nach Nordend zu locken, was
eigentlich aber überflüssig ist weil ohnehin jeder bestimmt dort hin wollen wird.

War gestern aus dem sterben nicht mehr herraus gekommen weil auch durch den neuen patch meine ganze Stärke flöten gegangen ist die ich mir durch langes pvp erspielt hatte ( ärgerlich ) - hab einen 70 Melee Schamanen.
Im Ah und in der Bank oder in der Halle der Krieger keine Chance mal was nach zu schauen usw.

" In ein anderes Gebiet wechseln " ? Macht keinen Sinn, denn dort ist es nicht anders. Ob Og, Uc, Donnerfels ...
Der Spielfluß ist einfach eingedämmt oder ehr was für Spieler die nicht questen wollen oder farmen wollen für ihren Beruf.

Die, die hier so sehr dafür sind, sollte Blizzard vielleicht die Ghul's auch in die Ini's rein lassen - bestimmt ein besonderer Kick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Bitte an Blizzard, nehmt die Ghuls wenigstens soweit zurück, das man im Ah stehen kann und in der Bank, beim Lehrer und während man beim Questgeber ist auch die Zeit dafür hat.
Oder ganz andere Situation, du willst gerade eine Verzauberung durchführen und wirst verwandelt - und schon kommt der Grunzer Lvl 70 Elite und macht dich platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


An alle die hier schreiben meine Bitte, nicht nur an seine eigene Spiellust denken und dies als Maßstab für alle setzen. Denn man kann das Spiel auch Zeitweise allein oder zus. oder in Gruppen spielen und auch nicht nur Questen oder durch Ini's flitzen oder Raiden usw.


Tschuldigung das ich mich nicht kürzer fassen konnte aber ich hatte keine Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (27. Oktober 2008)

verstehe ich nicht wieso alle das Event so schlecht reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DAS IST EIN ANGRIFF, und Ihr beschwert euch das der Greifenmeister etc. Tot/Verwandelt ist

An alle =/> 70/60/50/40/30/20/10 
Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das man den Zombis nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann


----------



## redfox3d (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass Blizzard hier mal mitließt ! *Träum*

SO kann man seine Kundschaft auch vergrätzen !

Das Ganze ist ungefähr so, als würde ein Auto sofort eine Panne haben, 
wenn es an einem frei lebenden Vogel vorbeifährt, was ja selbst in Großstädten 
doch recht oft vorkommt !

Dann müßte man innerhalb von 2 Minuten eine Fachwerkstatt aufsuchen,
oder das Auto bekommt automatsisch eine Lackierung in grün-weiß,
mit dem Spruch "All Cops are Bastards" verpaßt, worauf Dich dann
jeder frei umherlaufende Ordnungshüter wahrscheinlich standrechtlich
erschießen wird ! Tolle Funktion !

Im Ernst: Zur Zeit ist WoW praktisch unspielbar. Ich habe zwar "nur" 
7 Alli-Char's Stufe 7 bis 62 und spiele echt nur gelegenheitshalber, 
um mich mal zu entspannen oder abzureagieren, aber garantiert nicht, 
um mich ständig aufzuregen ! DAFÜR zahle ich bestimmt kein 13 Euro im Monat, 
da kann ich auch zur Arbeit gehen, da bekomm ich sogar noch Geld dafür ! !

Können die ganzen Teenies, die nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als ihren Char
in einer Woche auf Stufe 70 zu bringen, nicht nachvollziehen, dass es auch Leute gibt,
die hier nicht unter Leistungsdruck stehen und einfach nur SPASS haben wollen ?
Ich muß mir online nichts beweisen, dafür gibt es zur Not noch ein REALES LEBEN,
für all diejenigen, die das vielleicht inzwischen vergessen haben sollten !

Ich möchte WoW normal und ruhig spielen können, ohne in Hektik oder gar Panik
zu verfallen, weil ich nurnoch 5 Sekunden für den Weg zum Heiler habe,
aber leider der Fluggeier noch nichtmal zum Landen angesetzt hat !

Sollte dieses "Event" im Spiel bleiben, werde ich mir weder WOTL kaufen, 
noch meinen Account überhaupt weiter behalten !

Ein EVENT beruht nämlich im realen Leben auf der FREIWILLIGKEIT des Mitmachens !
Das war bei allen anderen Events in WoW ja schließlich auch so !
Ich KANN beim Braufest, der Kinderwoche oder den Schlotternächten mitmachen und 
werde dann auch adäquat belohnt, aber wenn ich das NICHT möchte, dann hab ich an 
WoW ja auch noch weiter meinen Spaß. SO sollte ein EVENT funktioniern - man KANN, 
aber man MUSS nicht !

UND, ihr lieben Freunde bei Blizz, mit dieser Einstellung bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige hier !

Also TUT was, um Eurer KUNDSCHAFT weiterhin ein SPIELBARES Game anzubieten !

Sorry, aber wenn 4 Stunden Spielen aus 2 Stunden zum Heiler rennen besteht, oder Bob zu besuchen,
dann ist das Spiel für mich persönlich im Eimer !

Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und die 13 Euro tun mir wirklich nicht weh, aber ich bin verdammt nochmal ein
KUNDE und als solcher möchte ich dann nicht vom Spiel vergackeiert werden ! Das hab ich nicht nötig !

Es gibt, verdammt nochmal, nicht nur Level-70-Chars und JEDER hier hat mal mit Stufe 1 angefangen !

Wenn das Spiel für Low-Level nicht mehr spielbar ist, dann lasse ich es halt, dann verdient Eure Kohle
mit den Kids, die zwar die Zeit, aber nur in den seltensten Fällen auch das Geld für solche Sachen haben !

Momentan ist WoW ungefähr so, als wäre die Autobahn nur für Fahrzeuge über 300 PS und mindestens 299 Spitze zugelassen ! Ob das dann aber wirklich die Absatzzahlen von Ferrari und Co. in schwindelnde Höhen
treiben würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln ! Denkt mal drüber nach !

Greets,

Redfox


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schon den ganzen Post gelesen. Ich empfand ihn sogar als leichten Widerspruch. Zum Einen redet phoolan von durchleben, was ich mal mit Story gleichsetze, dann aber wiederum von der Fliessbandsuche nach EP und Equip.

Ich habe mich weniger auf diesen Widerspruch bezogen, sondern eher die Frage gestellt, warum phoolan anscheinend keine Lust auf die Weltgeschichte hat, jedoch viel Freude an den Geschichten der Quest hat.

Aber wahrscheinlich betrachten die meisten WoW als Suche nach dem besten Equip und dem vermeidlichen 'besser sein als andere Spieler', als sich auch einfach mal von einer wirklich spannenden Story packen zu lassen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

<ironie>
Veränderung ist scheisse!
Der Greifenmeister steht da seit vier Jahren Tag und Nacht und jetzt nimmt mir Blizzard den einfach (für 5min) weg. Das geht nicht. Ich bezahle dafür, dass alles bleibt wie es ist, ausser, dass ich bald wieder schnell 10 Level hol und dann Naxxramas mit allen 10 Chars abfarmen kann und mich voll episch machen kann/ muss.
Du weisst: Höher, schneller, weiter - Ich bin der Geilste!
</ironie>


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

redfox3d schrieb:


> SO kann man seine Kundschaft auch vergrätzen !



Wenn Du Dir die Umfrageergebnisse mal anschaust, sagen die etwas anderes aus.

Edit: Btw, ich habe gestern ca. 6h gespielt und bin nur zweimal Zombies über den Weg gelaufen. Einmal bin ich mehrfach verseucht worden und beim zweiten Mal bin ich weit drum rum. Falls Du es mitbekommen hast: Die Zombies sind furchtbar langsam.


----------



## Petrie (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir die Umfrageergebnisse mal anschaust, sagen die etwas anderes aus.




Umfragen sind genauso mit Vorsicht zu betrachten wie Statistiken od. Studien.
Es ist für mich wichtig wer eine Umfrage veranlasst hat ( Motivation od. was man damit erreichen will ).


----------



## Laturnus (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Event eigentlich ganz lustig, Blizz hätte das nur ein bisschen besser machen können z.B. das wichtige NPC´s nicht zum Zombie werden können. Es nervt nämlich schon ein kleines bisschen wenn der Questgeber andauernd tot ist. Aber sonst ist es cool als Zombie in ne Masse von Spielern rein zulaufen und sich dort in die Luft zu sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei >3000 Abstimmungen ist das ziemlich repräsentativ.


----------



## Steffi_HH (27. Oktober 2008)

Es ist auf jeden Fall ungewohnt, im AH von Sturmwind zu stehen, im einen Moment noch mit dem Auktionator zu plaudern und im nächsten einen Ghul vor sich zu sehen, der voller Blutdrust auf meine Jägerin springt. Sicher ist das Event teilweise störend im Spielablauf. Andererseits ist es storytechnisch eine klasse Sache. Stumpf rumquesten hat mir eh noch nie sonderlich gelegen, von daher ist die Attacke der Zombies durchaus okay. Allein die neue bedrohliche Atmosphäre macht auch noch mehr Lust auf WotLK und ich denke, dass wir alle Geld für WoW zahlen, rechtfertigt so ein Event. Ich als Spieler erwarte schließlich, dass mir für mein Geld etwas geboten wird.


----------



## Orbis (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir die Umfrageergebnisse mal anschaust, sagen die etwas anderes aus.




Naja, was haltet ihr davon die Umfrageergebnisse mal zu resetten. Könnte sien, das selbst einige der größten Hurra Rufer mittlerweile die Schnauze voll haben. Davon mal abgesehen, das die, welche frustriert aufgegeben haben hier kaum erscheinen werden.

Soviel zum Thema Umfragergebnisse.

Orbis

Habs eben geschafft meine fast abgelaufene Post in Sicherheit zu bringen, bevor die Ghule kamen. Den Schmiedelehrer in IF hab ich nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen. (silberne Hand). Das ganze hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert.

Story hin oder her, die Sache ist  m.E. aus der Ruder gelaufen. Warum? Einer "echte Epidemie" fehlt der Faktor "Spass am andere Leute ärgern". Die wären einfach tot und gut ist. Das wäre nämlich die Endkonsequenz der Story. Entvölkerte Realms. Ob das der Sinn der Sache ist? So schafft Blizz für die gelangweilten 70er (haben ja hier lang und breit erklärt, das Dailies und farmen auf Dauer langweilig ist) ein paar nette Tage. Deckelt die Level/Stärke der Ghule auf das jeweilige Gebiet und gut ist. So ist die Spielbalance aus dem Ruder.


----------



## DJFranky (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ich hier so lese... Kindergarten!

Ihr findet das Event toll? Freut ich!
Ihr findet das Event blöd? Ihr seid nicht allein!

Meine Meinung und der von verdammt vielen (ich habe mich auf 2 Servern umgehört), von denen allerdings die wenigstens in Foren schreiben:

Ein Event ist gut, dieses Event scheint gut aber "etwas aus dem Ruder". Ich betrachte das Ganze mit Interesse, mach da mit wo es nötig ist und wo nicht, lasse ich es. Es gibt nur eine einzige Sache, die extrem nervig ist:

*Leute (Kiddys?) die das Event nutzen, um Chaos zu verbreiten.*

Glaubt ihr wirklich das Blizzard das von Euch gewollt oder gefordert hat? Das Event läuft prima und bestens und evtl. nicht so aus dem Ruder, wenn ihr es Rollenspielmässig laufen lassen würdet! Das ist doch genau das was immer hier gesagt wird? Es ist ein Rollenspiel und das Event soll dazugehören. Ich stimme zu! *Aber wieso müssen so viele hirnlose Volltrottel das Event nutzen um Blödsinn zu machen und, was noch viel schlimmer ist, anderen den Spielspass versauen?* Ich bin mir sicher das viele mit dem Event besser klarkommen würden, wenn es auf den Servern nicht so viele Volltrottel, PVP-Geile und Nervkiddys geben würde! Auffallend ist dann noch, das grade diese "Chaosverbreiter" sich für extrem toll halten und dann dem "Normalspieler" noch sagen, er solle doch mit WoW aufhören... Da frage ich mich doch echt, ob denen sogar im RL evtl. das Gehirn -soweit früher vorhanden- schon weggefressen wurde?


----------



## annox (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will.


Du spielst einen Char, der einer im Krieg mit der Geißel stehenden Fraktion angehört. Die Geißel greift an - welche Optionen wünschst du dir? Und nein, da der Lichking wahrscheinlich die  
Haager Landkriegsordnung nicht unterzeichnet hat, wird dir das Tragen einer Rot-Kreuz-Flagge nicht viel bringen. War sucks! ^^


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

annox schrieb:


> Du spielst einen Char, der einer im Krieg mit der Geißel stehenden Fraktion angehört. Die Geißel greift an - welche Optionen wünschst du dir? Und nein, da der Lichking wahrscheinlich die
> Haager Landkriegsordnung nicht unterzeichnet hat, wird dir das Tragen einer Rot-Kreuz-Flagge nicht viel bringen. War sucks! ^^



So siehts aus. Leute, es ist ne Invasion! Es soll nicht gemütlich sein! Man soll sich nicht aussuchen können, ob man mitmacht oder nicht! Es soll euch auf die Nerven gehen! Ihr sollt die Geißel hassen und fürchten lernen. Wem das zu viel ist, der kann sich ja auf der Hartz 4 Insel oder in Silbermond verschanzen :-D


----------



## Gronwell (27. Oktober 2008)

annox schrieb:


> Du spielst einen Char, der einer im Krieg mit der Geißel stehenden Fraktion angehört. Die Geißel greift an - welche Optionen wünschst du dir? Und nein, da der Lichking wahrscheinlich die
> Haager Landkriegsordnung nicht unterzeichnet hat, wird dir das Tragen einer Rot-Kreuz-Flagge nicht viel bringen. War sucks! ^^



Man sollte aber bedenken, dass ein großteil des Schadens durch Überläufer verursacht wird, nämlich Leuten die es lustig finden diese Seuche zu verbreiten. Ich hätte kein Problem mit den paar angreifenden Zombies, wenn sich nicht jeder Witzbold in einen verwandeln könnte.


----------



## Petrie (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bei >3000 Abstimmungen ist das ziemlich repräsentativ.




Das mag für dich so sein für mich sind 3000 nicht der Rede wert, wenn wahrscheinlich vielleicht 3 Mil. von den 
" 10 Millionen Spielern Weltweit " in Deutschland WoW spielen. Das ist statistisch nicht relevant sein.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Oktober 2008)

DJFranky schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich doch echt, ob denen sogar im RL evtl. das Gehirn -soweit früher vorhanden- schon weggefressen wurde?



Es ist nur ein Spiel?

Nein?

Mußte unbedingt was erreichen? Ich weiß nicht wie es auf deinem Server zugeht aber wenn alle so agressiv sind wie du kann ich verstehen warum bei euch so ein Chaos herrscht!

Mir fällt da grad so spontan ein: Jeder so wie er es verdient.......


----------



## Gronwell (27. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bei >3000 Abstimmungen ist das ziemlich repräsentativ.



Die Anzahl der Befragten hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas damit zu tun ob eine Umfrage repräsentativ ist, viel wichtiger ist die Auswahl der Befragten.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt alle aber im takt: MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII MimiMiMiMIiiiii MIiiiMiiii MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII

Verbeugen, applaus abwarten dannn zugaben und nochmal alles winen was geht:

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

großartig! und abgang die menge tobt


----------



## DJFranky (27. Oktober 2008)

Mimi....was? sry, verstehe diese Art von Kiddysprache leider nicht...bin ich wohl zu alt zu...




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Spiel?
> 
> Nein?
> 
> ...



Zeigt mir im Moment nur, das Du offensichtlich nur den letzten Satz gelesen hast... Gesundheit!


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

redfox3d schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass Blizzard hier mal mitließt ! *Träum*
> 
> SO kann man seine Kundschaft auch vergrätzen !
> 
> ...



Hmmm als ob ich sowas in der Art schonmal gelesen hätte. Wenn ich für jeden der Blizz für die 13 &#8364;, die (seiner Meinung nach) nicht perfekt umgesetzt werden, flamet. 1g bekommen würde *träum*. Kennt ihr vlt passt aber immer wieder gut: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Exfluradien (27. Oktober 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, dass ein großteil des Schadens durch Überläufer verursacht wird, nämlich Leuten die es lustig finden diese Seuche zu verbreiten. Ich hätte kein Problem mit den paar angreifenden Zombies, wenn sich nicht jeder Witzbold in einen verwandeln könnte.





obs die npc`s sind, die dich angreifen, oder richtige spieler ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen. im endefekt macht es beiden "spass" also so what?
und es sollen doch eben nicht nur paar dahergelaufene zombis sein, sondern eine invasion.


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Exfluradien schrieb:


> obs die npc`s sind, die dich angreifen, oder richtige spieler ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen. im endefekt macht es beiden "spass" also so what?
> und es sollen doch eben nicht nur paar dahergelaufene zombis sein, sondern eine invasion.



Genau, wo wär der Reiz wenn sich die Spieler nicht anstecken könnten? Alle sterben weg aber die Helden haben nen Ganzkörper-Kondom.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

DJFranky schrieb:


> Was ich hier so lese... Kindergarten!
> 
> Ihr findet das Event toll? Freut ich!
> Ihr findet das Event blöd? Ihr seid nicht allein!
> ...



Aber ja ganz offensichtlich (siehe poll) nicht von der mehrheit oder hast du auch über 3000 Leute befragt?
Und wenn jetzt wieder kommt "Ich bezahl hier Geld bliblablub..." dann wenn euch die 12€ für den monat so schmerzen dann solltet ihr euch eh ein billigeres hobby suchen ich hab gehört Pilze sammeln soll spaß machen da könnt ihr dann wenigstens euren wow beruf fast so ähnlich weiter machen


----------



## Zaziki (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Event is für mich ein guter Grund ein paar Wochen Pause zu machen mit WOW. Wer weiss vielleicht wars das auch schon und ich lass es ganz sein. War ein nettes Spiel aber sowas muss ich mir nicht geben.  

Mich nervt es nur dass ich erst vor 4-5 Tagen meinen Account verlängert hatte. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit würde ich von demjenigen bei Blizzard, der dafür verantwortlich ist, meine 13 Euro rausprügeln!!!


----------



## annox (27. Oktober 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, dass ein großteil des Schadens durch Überläufer verursacht wird, nämlich Leuten die es lustig finden diese Seuche zu verbreiten. Ich hätte kein Problem mit den paar angreifenden Zombies, wenn sich nicht jeder Witzbold in einen verwandeln könnte.


Sehr real, meinst du nicht? Wer hätte je Sympathie mit Kollaborateuren gehabt..?^^


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

DJFranky schrieb:


> Mimi....was? sry, verstehe diese Art von Kiddysprache leider nicht...bin ich wohl zu alt zu...


ja hab auch mal gehört das ab 40 jahre der sinn für ironie und scherze verloren geht und man völlig verbittert und nervig wird aber hey ich hab noch 20 jahre


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Befragten hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas damit zu tun ob eine Umfrage repräsentativ ist, viel wichtiger ist die Auswahl der Befragten.


Das stimmt sehr wohl, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch die buffed-Community ein Querschnitt über die Spielerschar ist. Aber das ist nur eine Annahme.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Langsam nervt der Mist wirklich. Am Anfang war es ja lustig, aber nun ists einfach nur laestig. Ich meine laufend sind NPC tot, wird man angesteckt und muss suezid begehen, das ist doch nicht mehr lustig nach ein paar Tagen.

Ich faends ja noch ok wenn die Geisel angreift und wir muessen die killen, aber das laufende Angestecke, mittlerweile ist man instant Ghuul. Einfach nur totaler Mist, nix fuer ungut. Also ich stell mir unter einem interessanten Event was anderes vor.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ja hab auch mal gehört das ab 40 jahre der sinn für ironie und scherze verloren geht und man völlig verbittert und nervig wird aber hey ich hab noch 20 jahre


Da muss ich Dich leider enttaeuschen, das hast Du falsch gehoert wo auch immer. Im Alter ist der Sinn fuer Ironie und Scherze ausgepraegter denn je, aber man lacht eben nicht mehr ueber albernen geistigen Duennpfiff. Denn darueber lachen eben nur geistig minder bemittelte.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Petrie schrieb:


> Das mag für dich so sein für mich sind 3000 nicht der Rede wert, wenn wahrscheinlich vielleicht 3 Mil. von den
> " 10 Millionen Spielern Weltweit " in Deutschland WoW spielen. Das ist statistisch nicht relevant sein.



Die letzten Zahlen, die ich für die Spieleranzahl in D hatte liegt ca. eine Zehnerpotenz niedriger. Aber das spielt auch keine Rolle. Fakt ist, dass hier von >3000 Leuten fast 2/3 das Event gut finden und das trotz eines Titels der Umfrage, welcher eigentlich schon Meinungsmachend ist.


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Oktober 2008)

Petrie schrieb:


> Das mag für dich so sein für mich sind 3000 nicht der Rede wert, wenn wahrscheinlich vielleicht 3 Mil. von den
> " 10 Millionen Spielern Weltweit " in Deutschland WoW spielen. Das ist statistisch nicht relevant sein.




Da täuscht du dich aber. 3000 Leute sind sehr representativ. Man bedenke, dass z.B. Hochrechnungen für Bundestagswahlen mit einem Schnitt von 1000 Leuten durchgeführt werden. Es kommt eben nicht darauf an wieviele man wählt, sondern das man zufällig auswählt.


----------



## Thranduilo (27. Oktober 2008)

LOL^^
ey, mal ganz im ernst
wie kann man sich 48 Seiten lang, "ACHTUNDVIERZIG" mit so nem Thema beschäftigen?^^

Hart gesagt: Ihr habt doch alle nix zum scheißen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Oktober 2008)

anfangs fand ich es ganz lustig als zombie die dörfer und städte zu "raiden".... aber langsam wird es mir zu nervig....ständig ist der greifenmeister tot oder man geht kurz afk, kommt zurück und ist mal wieder zombie...

...etwas nervig manchmal aber aufregen tut es mich nicht...dafür spiele ich zu wenig


----------



## Morphes (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Beispiel mit dem Auto hat mir wirklich sehr Gut gefallen!



redfox3d schrieb:


> Sollte dieses "Event" im Spiel bleiben, werde ich mir weder WOTL kaufen,
> noch meinen Account überhaupt weiter behalten !


Ich kann dich beruhigen, dass "Event" wird nicht im Spiel bleiben.
...



redfox3d schrieb:


> Ein EVENT beruht nämlich im realen Leben auf der FREIWILLIGKEIT des Mitmachens !
> Das war bei allen anderen Events in WoW ja schließlich auch so !


Wie glaubst du eigendlich wie sich die Seuche verbreitet? Würde sich keiner die Seuche einfangen
gäbe es auch keine Verbreitung! Es gibt also genügend Spieler die Ihren Spaß am Event haben!



redfox3d schrieb:


> UND, ihr lieben Freunde bei Blizz, mit dieser Einstellung bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige hier !
> Also TUT was, um Eurer KUNDSCHAFT weiterhin ein SPIELBARES Game anzubieten !


*Stimmt vollkommen! Du bist nicht der Einzige hier!*



redfox3d schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn 4 Stunden Spielen aus 2 Stunden zum Heiler rennen besteht, oder Bob zu besuchen,
> dann ist das Spiel für mich persönlich im Eimer !


Im Eimer würde ich ja jetzt nicht sagen^^, aber du hast recht. Auf so etwas hätte ich auch keine Lust
wenn ich Abends von der Arbeit komme und mal abschalten möchte



redfox3d schrieb:


> Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und die 13 Euro tun mir wirklich nicht weh, aber ich bin verdammt nochmal ein
> KUNDE und als solcher möchte ich dann nicht vom Spiel vergackeiert werden ! Das hab ich nicht nötig !


Dann lass es sein!!! Ich staune eigendlich immer wieder darüber das die Leute mit dem Alter  KEIN STÜCK 
reifer, klüger oder *weiser *werden. Anscheinend habe ich da eine ganz falsche Lebenseinstellung.
Naja bin ja auch erst 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, daher erlaube ich mir dies



redfox3d schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel für Low-Level nicht mehr spielbar ist, dann lasse ich es halt, dann verdient Eure Kohle
> mit den Kids, die zwar die Zeit, aber nur in den seltensten Fällen auch das Geld für solche Sachen haben !


Das Spiel ist spielbar, entschuldigung aber du scheinst da etwas falsch zu machen.


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

mir wär das event ziemlich egal wenns nicht einige deppen geben würden, die das ausnutzen um andern auf die eier zu gehn:
Mage infiziert sich an Kisten in Darnassus> läuft mir hinterher aufm Mount bis er sich verwandelt>infiziert mich. 
Solange er Mensch war hat er mich angwhispert mit solchen sachen wie: " Ich hole mir dein Gehiiiiiiiiiiiiirn".
Das ganze wiederholt er 4mal, dann schreibe ich ein Ticket und der GM hilf mit sogar schnell und unkompliziert.
Ich glaube, wenn man mit T6 irgendwo rumsteht ist man ein Opfer von den ganzen Kiddys die sonst nix reissen und sich so mal geil fühlen wollen(meine Meinung).
Naja, die Igno-Liste füllt sich.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Dann lass es sein!!! Ich staune eigendlich immer wieder darüber das die Leute mit dem Alter  KEIN STÜCK
> reifer, klüger oder *weiser *werden. Anscheinend habe ich da eine ganz falsche Lebenseinstellung.
> Naja bin ja auch erst 20
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast Du sogar die richtige Lebenseinstellung.

Die Steigung der Kurve des reifer werdens nimmt tatsächlich beständig ab. Ich bin mittlerweile auch Ü30 und stelle gerade im (Berufs)alltag immer wieder fest, dass selbst Personen kurz vorm Rentenalter teilweise nicht weiser oder reifer sind als ich. Respektive stell ich fest, dass es auch welche gibt, die noch wesentlich mehr 'Unreife' an den Tag legen. ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es keine Personen gibt, die weiser als ich sind. Meine Meinung dazu ist nur, dass sich Weisheit und Reife leider nicht durch älter werden bildet.


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde >62% Zustimmung ist eine klare Aussage. Allen Unkenrufen zum trotz ... nehmt es so hin wie es ist ... ein vorübergehendes Event, dass sich wohltuend von allen dagewesenen unterscheidet ... weil es sich dynamisch entwickelt, und die Realmbevölkerung mit einbezieht.

wenn es euch keinen Spass macht ... nun dann macht was anderes. Mir macht Arena zB keinen Spass ... also gehe ich nicht dahin und rege mich auch nicht darüber auf. Es gibt auch in WoW immer noch alternativen. Wenn ihr gerade levelt ... nun dann sucht euch ruhigere Gegenden aus. Wenn ihr handelt ... stellt euren Bankchar halt zur Exodar oder Silbermond. Wenn ihr euch für ein BG anmeldet ... parkt euren Helden bei einem der Argentumdämmerung ...


----------



## Sixa (27. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Und jetzt alle aber im takt: MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII MimiMiMiMIiiiii MIiiiMiiii MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII MiMiMiMiIIIIIIII
> 
> Verbeugen, applaus abwarten dannn zugaben und nochmal alles winen was geht:
> 
> ...




Was soll eigentlich dieser Inhaltslose "Text"? es ist weder krititk, noch tipp, noch sonst irgendwie hilfreich...
nicht mal ernst gemeint sonder einfach sinnlos gepostet?
Na ich sage mal nichts....


----------



## Ronas (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde klasse dass blizz mal wieder was für die community tut aber teilweise ist es schon echt nervig...

also: idee + 
        umsetzung -


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

1.Ich weiß ganicht wass ihr habt ich hab meinen bankchar eh in exodar da is eh nie was los und da is auch jetzt nichts los.

2.Auserdem stellt euch doch in eine stadt die nicht so belebt is wo nichtso viel los ist. Dan werdet ihr auch nicht mehr inviziert.

3.Und dan wass wollt ihr den den ganzen tag in den hauptstädten? 

4.Ich bin erst lev 53 und wurde erst 3 mal invieziert und ich renn viel ind sw oder if rum. 

5.Greift doch nicht jeden zombie an der euch vors messer läuft. Dan ist die changse gerinnger das ihr euch ansteckt.


*6.BITTE HÖRT ENDLICH MIT EUREM MIMIMIMI AUF DAMIT VERDERBT IHR UNS DENEN DAS EVENT SPAß MACHT DEN SPAß. *


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> mir wär das event ziemlich egal wenns nicht einige deppen geben würden, die das ausnutzen um andern auf die eier zu gehn:
> Mage infiziert sich an Kisten in Darnassus> läuft mir hinterher aufm Mount bis er sich verwandelt>infiziert mich.
> Solange er Mensch war hat er mich angwhispert mit solchen sachen wie: " Ich hole mir dein Gehiiiiiiiiiiiiirn".
> Das ganze wiederholt er 4mal, dann schreibe ich ein Ticket und der GM hilf mit sogar schnell und unkompliziert.
> ...


T6 kann jeder Gimp holen, dafuer muss man auch nix mehr reissen. Ich hasse solche herablassenden Spinner, die meinen wegen irgendwelchen imaginaeren Items was besseres zu sein. Das ist sicher kein Mimi ich hab S4 Full. Nur steh ich im Gegensatz zu Dir nirgens rum und whine, wenn ich beim Posen infiziert werde.

Btw, der unterstrichene Part alleine ist absolut richtig, dann bist Du wirklich ein volles Opfer wenn Du sowas noetig hast.


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

Sixa schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Inhaltslose "Text"? es ist weder krititk, noch tipp, noch sonst irgendwie hilfreich...
> nicht mal ernst gemeint sonder einfach sinnlos gepostet?
> Na ich sage mal nichts....




das berühmte Mimimi stammt von Beaker aus der Muppetshow (zur Erinnerung, der Assitent des glatzköpfigen Professors, der leider einige nicht sehr angenehme Versuche über sich ergehen lassen musste und die mit einem weinerlichen "Mimimi" kommentierte ... übrigens seine einzige Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren).  Das "Mimimi" wird in FOren gerne den soganannte "Whinern" als einzige Aussage ihrer Beschwerden in den Mund gelegt.


----------



## phoolan (27. Oktober 2008)

bez. aufregen das die story ne story hat.

net bös sein, aber ich krieg trotz geisel keine story mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer das ich seh das lauter deppen als guule rumlaufen um lowies zu ärgern und das ich  sterbe wenn ich timex keine leute angegriffen habe, oder sterben muss um den guul loszuwerden.

ich finde es als versuch die bestehenden spieler bei laune zu halten. aber mit story hats für mich nichts zu tun, den die krieg ich wie gesagt trotzdem nicht mit, auch wenn ich genervt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hab ich mehr story wenn ich quests mach, weil da schreib ich meine eigene. und an sowas wie guildwars kommst net ran, auch wenn man 1 mal in 3 jahren guule rumlaufen laßt um gelangweilte 70er zu motivieren und neue kunden zu vergraulen .... naja ....


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> das berühmte Mimimi stammt von Beaker aus der Muppetshow (zur Erinnerung, der Assitent des glatzköpfigen Professors, der leider einige nicht sehr angenehme Versuche über sich ergehen lassen musste und die mit einem weinerlichen "Mimimi" kommentierte ... übrigens seine einzige Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren).  Das "Mimimi" wird in FOren gerne den soganannte "Whinern" als einzige Aussage ihrer Beschwerden in den Mund gelegt.


Richtig. Hier der Song zum Thema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> T6 kann jeder Gimp holen, dafuer muss man auch nix mehr reissen. Ich hasse solche herablassenden Spinner, die meinen wegen irgendwelchen imaginaeren Items was besseres zu sein. Das ist sicher kein Mimi ich hab S4 Full. Nur steh ich im Gegensatz zu Dir nirgens rum und whine, wenn ich beim Posen infiziert werde.
> 
> Btw, der unterstrichene Part alleine ist absolut richtig, dann bist Du wirklich ein volles Ofer wenn Du sowas noetig hast.


hm? tabletten vergessen oder warum so aggro? warst du der mage? 
wo ist das denn herablassend, ich kann nur keine andere erklärung finden, warum er es auf mich abgesehn hatte. er hat das übrigens später bei einem raidmember aus einer anderen gilde ebenfalls gemacht.
schön das du schreibst du hast S4 Full, da weiss ich nämlich direkt das du ein kleines Aggrokiddy bist, das in keinem Raid geduldet wurde und sich ne andere Möglichkeit zum Posen suchen musste^^


----------



## Goldzerg (27. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja "schla(t)zn" ist "spucken".......nur ekelhafter^^
> kurzes A und man muss es aussprechen dass es eben so richtig schön feucht und ekelig klingt^^UND wiederwärtig^^
> jaja die wiener^^



oha bin selber Wiener aber das das Wort wirklich so gemeint war wie es da stand war mir einfach nicht in den Sinn gekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wos sois , I geh ma jetzt a Eitrige an Bugl und a Hülsn ins Hirn Stessen , daun is ois wida Guat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

phoolan schrieb:


> bez. aufregen das die story ne story hat.
> 
> net bös sein, aber ich krieg trotz geisel keine story mit
> 
> ...


Dann komm mal aus den hauptstäden raus geh in die pestländer, tanaris oder einfach direkt vor sw. Da sieste was abgeht.


----------



## Gywn (27. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt waren die Events (außer Halloween letztes Jahr) immer ein zimlicher Witz. Man konnte wenn man wollte mal mit ein paar Leuten irgendetwas ABFARMEN und irgendwelchen total sinnlosen Items zu bekommen. Mit dem Event werden alle Spieler dazu gebracht mitzumachen und es geht nicht einfach, dass man nicht mitmacht. Und bei dem Event kann man auch als Lowie als Ghoul mitmachen.


----------



## René93 (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr ne sichere hauptstadt haben wollt geht shattrath alle zombies die nich npcs sind können euch nich angreifen es is ein SICHERES GEBIET und wenn euch npc zombies hinterherrennen stellt euch zu adal der beisst nich
BTW: RECHT EUCH DOCH EINFACH!


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> Bis jetzt waren die Events (außer Halloween letztes Jahr) immer ein zimlicher Witz. Man konnte wenn man wollte mal mit ein paar Leuten irgendetwas ABFARMEN und irgendwelchen total sinnlosen Items zu bekommen. Mit dem Event werden alle Spieler dazu gebracht mitzumachen und es geht nicht einfach, dass man nicht mitmacht. Und bei dem Event kann man auch als Lowie als Ghoul mitmachen.


Genau das ist das erste sinnvolle event.


----------



## Keemaf (27. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst das Game nicht.. du bezahlst nicht für Spass sondern das du den Server benutzen darfst.. ausserdem ist das ein Rollenspiel und keinen interessiert ob dir dieser Teil des Rollenspiels spass macht.


ich denke schon das ich für meinen spielspass bezahle weil ihre server kann sich blizz sonstwo hinstecken wenns net brauch und diesses event ist mehr als nervig und das dafür auch noch bezahlen muss ist ne frechheit von blizz und als bezahlender kunde sollte es blizz interresieren obs jeden spass macht weil du kaufst dir auch ein auto was dir gefällt und spass macht oder ?.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (27. Oktober 2008)

phoolan schrieb:


> ich finde es als versuch die bestehenden spieler bei laune zu halten. aber mit story hats für mich nichts zu tun, den die krieg ich wie gesagt trotzdem nicht mit, auch wenn ich genervt bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre es Dir lieber, wenn einfach das AddOn rauskommt und alle nach Nordend rennen, aber keiner weiss warum? Gebs doch zu, Du bist einfach nur genervt, weil Blizzard mal etwas die Regeln des Spiels geändert hat und Du mal drei Wochen nicht das machen kannst, was seit 4 Jahren Alltag ist. Wäre genauso, wenn sich der Fliessbandarbeiter über einen Betriebsausflug ärgern würde.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Keemaf schrieb:


> ich denke schon das ich für meinen spielspass bezahle weil ihre server kann sich blizz sonstwo hinstecken wenns net brauch und diesses event ist mehr als nervig und das dafür auch noch bezahlen muss ist ne frechheit von blizz und als bezahlender kunde sollte es blizz interresieren obs jeden spass macht weil du kaufst dir auch ein auto was dir gefällt und spass macht oder ?.


Doch du bezahlst für den server und die erweiterung und das alles läuft.
Den spaß muss man sich selber machen. Wenn ich stumpf nur queste hab ich kein spaß den spaß mach ich mir in dem ich als guhl durch die hauptstadt renne und euch ärgere und die ahtypen inviziere.


----------



## nengo (27. Oktober 2008)

Keemaf schrieb:


> ich denke schon das ich für meinen spielspass bezahle weil ihre server kann sich blizz sonstwo hinstecken wenns net brauch und diesses event ist mehr als nervig und das dafür auch noch bezahlen muss ist ne frechheit von blizz und als bezahlender kunde sollte es blizz interresieren obs jeden spass macht weil du kaufst dir auch ein auto was dir gefällt und spass macht oder ?.



tja, aber manchen spielern gefällt das event halt ! ebenso gefallen dir vllt manche dinge im spiel der andere leute nicht so gern mögen und diese gehen nicht nur über einen bestimmten zeitraum und? sie meinen auch nicht, dass genau diese eine "frechheit" oder sonstige sind. wenn dir das event nicht gefällt, geh TANARIS und schmor so lang bis das event vorbei ist allein in der wüste


----------



## Camô (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich aber. 3000 Leute sind sehr representativ. Man bedenke, dass z.B. Hochrechnungen für Bundestagswahlen mit einem Schnitt von 1000 Leuten durchgeführt werden. Es kommt eben nicht darauf an wieviele man wählt, sondern das man zufällig auswählt.


Richtig, aber du fragst ja nicht 3000 Leute, die alle die gleiche Meinung haben. Wenn du jetzt eine Umfrage über eine mögliche Bundestagswahl starten würdest, da hast du recht, man würde rund 1000 Leute befragen. Abhängig von Bundesland und Einwohnerzahl, würdest du dennoch bei 9/10 Umfragen auf die immer gleiche Mehrheit einer Partei, im Moment definitiv SPD, kommen. So funktioniert nunmal das Prinzip von Hochrechnungen. Die 300.000 Einwohner im Berliner Problembezirk Kreuzberg würden dir auf die Frage, "Sind sie mit der Arbeit der Bundesregierung zur Bekämpfung der Arbeitslosigkeit zufrieden?" mit Sicherheit nicht genauso antworten, wie Einwohner vom "reichen" Bezirk Steglitz - Zehlendorf.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Sixa schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Inhaltslose "Text"? es ist weder krititk, noch tipp, noch sonst irgendwie hilfreich...
> nicht mal ernst gemeint sonder einfach sinnlos gepostet?
> Na ich sage mal nichts....



siehe unter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jeanned schrieb:


> das berühmte Mimimi stammt von Beaker aus der Muppetshow (zur Erinnerung, der Assitent des glatzköpfigen Professors, der leider einige nicht sehr angenehme Versuche über sich ergehen lassen musste und die mit einem weinerlichen "Mimimi" kommentierte ... übrigens seine einzige Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren).  Das "Mimimi" wird in FOren gerne den soganannte "Whinern" als einzige Aussage ihrer Beschwerden in den Mund gelegt.



Vielen dank besser gehts net /sticky^^

btw bin ich ja sehr gespannt wieviel seiten wir schaffen wenn der Event bis zum WotLK release bleibt,
also ich werde fleißig mit "MImimimien" damit wa den größten thread aller zeiten erschaffen 
WUHAHAHAHAHAHA <--vorstellen als hysterische größenwahnsinnige lache


----------



## Keemaf (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> War klar das diese antwort kommen musste. Ich bezahle dafür das ich auf dem Server spielen kann.. Kann ich das? Ich komm on.. bin tot.. Questen geht nicht, leveln geht nicht.. sterben geht... sogar in SW sterbe ich regelmäßig.. mh.. Auf der Packung steht "Eine Welt der Abenteuer..."
> Immoment eher eine "Welt der Frustration".. immer nur sterben..
> 
> Also wenn die einen server stellen, dann sollen die ihn auch so zu verfügung stellen das man auf dem Spielen kann.
> ...


recht hast


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> hm? tabletten vergessen oder warum so aggro? warst du der mage?
> wo ist das denn herablassend, ich kann nur keine andere erklärung finden, warum er es auf mich abgesehn hatte. er hat das übrigens später bei einem raidmember aus einer anderen gilde ebenfalls gemacht.
> schön das du schreibst du hast S4 Full, da weiss ich nämlich direkt das du ein kleines Aggrokiddy bist, das in keinem Raid geduldet wurde und sich ne andere Möglichkeit zum Posen suchen musste^^


Und wiederholt outest Du Dich als Spinner. Ich spiele WoW seit der Beta, allein aus einem Grund. PvP. Und sicher nicht, und das glaube mir mein kleiner pubertierender Equip Poser weil keine Gilde mich will, Ganz im Gegenteil, da ich einer der aeltesten auf unserem Server bin mit Rang und Namen wurde ich permanent angetellt nach meiner WoW Pause als BC rauskam, und hab aus dem Grund eine eigene Gilde gegruendet nur fuer mich.

Ich hab WoW immer des Spasses wegen gespielt, nie der Hatz wegen irgendwelchen Items, oder dem Gilden Zwang. Ich will es an und ausschalten wie es mir passt, nicht wie der Raidplan es vorsieht. Ich war uebrigens vor BC als ich im PvP alles erreicht hatte mit Rang 14 in der Top Gilde des Servers und war bis zum Ende in Naxx dabei, von BWL anfangend. Und das als Shadow, VOR BC wohlgemerkt!

Im Damage stets auf Platz 1-3 mal so btw...PvE gibt mir nix das war der Grund aufzuhoeren vor BC, PvP war alles erreicht, und PvE ebenso. WoW war ausgebrannt.

Also bevor Du wieder Schwachsinn blubberst das kein Raid mich duldet, erst denken, dann posten.

Edit: Zum Thema Herrablassend, ich helfe Deinen scheinbar nicht gut gelueftetem Gehirn etwas auf die Spruenge, DAS hier war Dein genauer Wortlaut:

Ich glaube, *wenn man mit T6 irgendwo rumsteht* ist man ein *Opfer von den ganzen Kiddys die sonst nix reissen und* sich so mal geil fühlen wollen(meine Meinung).

Ich hoffe nun Daemmert es.


----------



## René93 (27. Oktober 2008)

Keemaf schrieb:


> ich denke schon das ich für meinen spielspass bezahle weil ihre server kann sich blizz sonstwo hinstecken wenns net brauch und diesses event ist mehr als nervig und das dafür auch noch bezahlen muss ist ne frechheit von blizz und als bezahlender kunde sollte es blizz interresieren obs jeden spass macht weil du kaufst dir auch ein auto was dir gefällt und spass macht oder ?.



Dann hör doch mit WoW auf fang mit WAR, LotrO oder AoC oder was weiss ich an krieg Kinder werde Glücklich etc. ABER jammer uns nicht die Ohren voll mit deinem: Blizz is zu teuer für zu wenig Spaß huääää dann haste alles fein gemacht oder wie Benny (ich hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben) im letztem Buffed Cast die seine Star Wars Begleitsprüche "gespamt" hat: ,,Das hast du gut gemacht"


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und wiederholt outest Du Dich als Spinner. Ich spiele WoW seit der Beta, allein aus einem Grund. PvP. Und sicher nicht, und das glaube mir mein kleiner pubertierender Equip Poser weil keine Gilde mich will, Ganz im Gegenteil, da ich einer der aeltesten auf unserem Server bin mit Rang und Namen wurde ich permanent angetellt nach meiner WoW Pause als BC rauskam, und hab aus dem Grund eine eigene Gilde gegruendet nur fuer mich.
> 
> Ich hab WoW immer des Spasses wegen gespielt, nie der Hatz wegen irgendwelchen Items, oder dem Gilden Zwang. Ich will es an und ausschalten wie es mir passt, nicht wie der Raidplan es vorsieht. Ich war uebrigens vor BC als ich im PvP alles erreicht hatte mit Rang 14 in der Top Gilde des Servers und war bis zum Ende in Naxx dabei, von BWL anfangend. Und das als Shadow, VOR BC wohlgemerkt!
> 
> ...


huiuiui du bist so ein geiler typ, du solltest dich öfter in IF bewundern lassen. Ach, brauchst du ja nicht, dich kennen eh alle und vergöttern dich...
Fragt sich, wer hier der Spinner ist^^


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

leider schon vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1


----------



## mulle (27. Oktober 2008)

es haben schon viele angesprochen und ich sags nochmal. wenn patch day ist .. beschweren sich alle das die server mal was länger off sind ... wenn änderung an klassen gemacht werden beschwären sich alle über die nervs ... wenn blizz eine neue idee einbringt beschweren sich alle drüber ... leute merkt ihr nicht das ihr entweder was anderes spielen solltet ... oder einfach mal sehn das blizzard sich viel mühe macht das spielgeschehen und die story in den fordergund zu rücken?... es sind noch 1,5 wochen ... selbst wenn ihr nicht in der lage seid eine Q abzugeben ... in 1,5 wochen könnt ihr in ein neues start gebiet mit neuen Qs usw. und ihr seid voller elan (oder auch nicht) die story noch ein stück weiter zu rücken... aber hört doch einfach auf gegen blizz zu flamen ... es nervt nur und es ist VOLLKOMMEN dumm da es alles euch zur liebe gemacht wird


P.S.: Nein ich bin kein blizzard mitarbeiter ._.


----------



## Nania (27. Oktober 2008)

Das hier oftmals beschriebene Problem mit den Greifenmeistern/Questgebern ist mir aufgrund des Events bisher noch nicht unter gekommen. Ich fühlte mich bisher auch noch nicht sonderlich gestört von dem Event. Zudem dauert es ja nicht ewig, sondern ist spätestens am 13.11 wieder vorbei - und das ist auch nicht mehr so unendlich lange. Es gib zu dem auch noch genug Gebiete, wo kaum Zombies sind. Man kann halt im Moment nicht ewig in einer Stadt herum hängen, wie es viele gemacht haben.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> huiuiui du bist so ein geiler typ, du solltest dich öfter in IF bewundern lassen. Ach, brauchst du ja nicht, dich kennen eh alle und vergöttern dich...
> Fragt sich, wer hier der Spinner ist^^


Allein aus meiner intelligenten Wortwahl haette ein halbwegs intelligenter Foren User rausgelesen das ich 100% bei der HORDE spielen MUSS. Denn auf Allianz Seite ist eben nur solch geistiges Tiefflieger Niveau zu erwarten wie Du es hier zum besten gibst. Ach und Niveau ist keine Handcreme und Tiefflieger keine neue Duftrichtung derer.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> huiuiui du bist so ein geiler typ, du solltest dich öfter in IF bewundern lassen. Ach, brauchst du ja nicht, dich kennen eh alle und vergöttern dich...
> Fragt sich, wer hier der Spinner ist^^



Ihr geht die Sache ganz falsch an O.o ihr sollt Blizz flamen net euch gegenseitig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw gibts es bei der agenturdämmerung für die komischen "Krisschtalle" bei der Agenturdämmerung nur das bissel Crap bei dem einen Rüstungsmeister?


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> Das hier oftmals beschriebene Problem mit den Greifenmeistern/Questgebern ist mir aufgrund des Events bisher noch nicht unter gekommen. Ich fühlte mich bisher auch noch nicht sonderlich gestört von dem Event. Zudem dauert es ja nicht ewig, sondern ist spätestens am 13.11 wieder vorbei - und das ist auch nicht mehr so unendlich lange. Es gib zu dem auch noch genug Gebiete, wo kaum Zombies sind. Man kann halt im Moment nicht ewig in einer Stadt herum hängen, wie es viele gemacht haben.



wie gesagt, ihr müßt nicht bis zum 13.11. warten:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1

angeblich war es von vornherein so geplant und kein nachgeben gegenüber den Whinern


----------



## mulle (27. Oktober 2008)

> Allein aus meiner intelligenten Wortwahl haette ein halbwegs intelligenter Foren User rausgelesen das ich 100% bei der HORDE spielen MUSS. Denn auf Allianz Seite ist eben nur solch geistiges Tiefflieger Niveau zu erwarten wie Du es hier zum besten gibst. Ach und Niveau ist keine Handcreme und Tieflflieger keine neue Duftrichtung derer



Und hättest du halbsoviel köpfchen wie du es hier "preisgibst" wärst du auch intelligent genug, dich nicht in so eine disskusion einzulassen. und von deine angebliche "eloquens" ist bei weiten nicht viel zu lesen :/


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ihr müßt nicht bis zum 13.11. warten:
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1
> 
> angeblich war es von vornherein so geplant und kein nachgeben gegenüber den Whinern



jo aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe werden die zombies zwar bald verschwinden ABEr das is dann noch nicht das ende des event

und die nekropholen respwanrate wurde erhöht wuhuuuu Guhle klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FOR THE LIVING!


----------



## Fonia (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ihr müßt nicht bis zum 13.11. warten:
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1
> 
> angeblich war es von vornherein so geplant und kein nachgeben gegenüber den Whinern



Kann mir mal wer zuasmmen fassen was genau da steht ? ich kann kein englisch...


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> jo aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe werden die zombies zwar bald verschwinden ABEr das is dann noch nicht das ende des event
> 
> und die nekropholen respwanrate wurde erhöht wuhuuuu Guhle klatschen
> 
> ...



jep, das alte naxramas-event läuft weiter, auch der neue Karaboss bleibt noch eine weile. aber die zombiplage verschwindet


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ihr müßt nicht bis zum 13.11. warten:
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1
> 
> angeblich war es von vornherein so geplant und kein nachgeben gegenüber den Whinern


Was steht da?bitte mal kurtze übersetzung für die deutschen.


----------



## aggro-gnom (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich find zu wow gehören solche events dazu(errinere mich noch an das event zur eröffnung von naxx) außerdem bringt es die leute dazu mehr nach nordend aiffbrechen zu wollen also ich find das event klasse und kann nur sagen macht weiter so blizzard echt klasse das event


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> jep, das alte naxramas-event läuft weiter, auch der neue Karaboss bleibt noch eine weile. aber die zombiplage verschwindet



sry das ich es nicht weiß aber hab acc erst am dienstag reaktiviert ...
welches alte naxramas-event? wie/wo/was/wieviele/wann etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was steht da?bitte mal kurtze übersetzung für die deutschen.



- die Zombiplage wird kurzfristig enden
- das alte Naxx-Event mit den Nekropolen läuft weiter mit höherer Respawn-Rate
- der neue Boss in Karazhan wird uns noch eine weile erhalten bleiben

na, so grob sinngemäß


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> also ich find zu wow gehören solche events dazu(errinere mich noch an das event zur eröffnung von naxx) außerdem bringt es die leute dazu mehr nach nordend aiffbrechen zu wollen also ich find das event klasse und kann nur sagen macht weiter so blizzard echt klasse das event



das ist die richtige einstellung ich finds zwar auch abund and bissel nervig aber story technisch isses einfach der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Krieg ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken da muss man halt mal in den sauren geißel-apfel beißen


----------



## Jeanned (27. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> sry das ich es nicht weiß aber hab acc erst am dienstag reaktiviert ...
> welches alte naxramas-event? wie/wo/was/wieviele/wann etc.
> 
> 
> ...



bei dem patch, bei dem Naxxramas aufgespielt wurde gab es das Event mit den Nekropolen. Das hatten sie diesmal nur aufgewärmt und läuft schon seit gestern oder so.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> - die Zombiplage wird kurzfristig enden
> - das alte Naxx-Event mit den Nekropolen läuft weiter mit höherer Respawn-Rate
> - der neue Boss in Karazhan wird uns noch eine weile erhalten bleiben
> 
> na, so grob sinngemäß



achso die nekropholen sind das alte naxx-event ok thy


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> - die Zombiplage wird kurzfristig enden
> - das alte Naxx-Event mit den Nekropolen läuft weiter mit höherer Respawn-Rate
> - der neue Boss in Karazhan wird uns noch eine weile erhalten bleiben
> 
> na, so grob sinngemäß


Thx

Super und jetzt wirde es wider ein event an dem nur die 60+er spaß drann haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StepBack (27. Oktober 2008)

Von der Story her sehr schlüssig das Event, aber leider bisschen zu wenig an die Leute auf niedrigem Level gedacht. Wie immer :-)


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeanned schrieb:


> bei dem patch, bei dem Naxxramas aufgespielt wurde gab es das Event mit den Nekropolen. Das hatten sie diesmal nur aufgewärmt und läuft schon seit gestern oder so.



thx habs gescheckt das das gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das das gestartet is hab ich mitbekommen hab scho heute morgen (hatte frei geb. wuhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) fleißig Guhls verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mir so nen Argentumsdämmerung-Reiter-Beschwör-Gadget geholt, man is der schwach... aber lustig^^


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

mulle schrieb:


> Und hättest du halbsoviel köpfchen wie du es hier "preisgibst" wärst du auch intelligent genug, dich nicht in so eine disskusion einzulassen. und von deine angebliche "eloquens" ist bei weiten nicht viel zu lesen :/


Solche Leute aergern mich einfach, und wenn ich da auch oft drueber hinwegsehe und sage: Lass die Spinner schreiben, oder lass die Spinner posen wenn sie sonst nichts haben worauf sie stolz sind, irgendwann kommt es dann doch mal raus.

Btw. hat Eloquenz nichts damit zu tun, sich hinter hochtrabenden Woertern wie zb. Eloquenz zu verstecken oder damit wichtig zu machen. Ich druecke mich mit einfachen Worten aus, da ich "hochtrabende" Reden nicht unbedingt mit Intelligenz einherbringe. Siehe unsere Politiker, jedes "Eloquente" Wort bekommt dann die Endung "..., das heisst ..."

Ist auch eine Form von Posen fuer mich, aber jedem so wie er mag. Ich kenne diese Worte durchaus, aber halte eine Benutzung in einem Forum wie hier als sehr fragwuerdig.

Tolle Woerter ergooglen um damit wichtiger zu klingen ist nun doch nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen von Ueberlegenheit...Genauso wie Wissen das man erlernt hat auch nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun hat, oder nur bedingt.


----------



## René93 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde solche Events gut sie erinnern nochmal daran, wer die Oberhand im Spiel hat ich habe eben im Allgemein Chat gelesen:,, WAS WILL EIJENDLISCH ARTTAS DER HATT GG ILLI VELOREN!" (Rechtschreibfehler wurden auch zitiert) Ich musste allen nochmal erklären, dass Illidan am Frozen Throne gegen Arthas verloren hat...
Deshalb bin ich so fasziniert von Höhlen der Zeit, da diese die Geschichte von Warcraft nacherzählen!
Also more Event & more HDZ


----------



## Fluti (27. Oktober 2008)

So an alle die nur noch rum jammern, das Blizz nur scheiß events bringt. Morgen soll dies vorbei sein mit den ghulen....leider.....jedoch kommt was neues.

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topi...2;topicseen#new


----------



## DirtyLick (27. Oktober 2008)

An diesem Event(?) sieht man mal wieder was Drogen neben Burgern, Bagles, Donuts usw. aus Gehirnen machen können. Dagegen ist BSE ja direkt harmlos....
Es ist NICHT lustig andauernd einen verf**** Argentumheiler suchen zu müssen.
Es ist NICHT lustig wenn man keinen findet als Ghul rumlaufen zu MÜSSEN
Es ist NICHT lustig ein Quest nicht abgeben zu können weil der Kerl im Dreck liegt.
Es ist NICHT lustig den Flugreiter nicht nutzen zu können weil s.o.

Die Aktion damals mit den Nekropolen (war das eigentlich BC oder Naxx Event?) war lustig. Weil man da dran teilnehmen KONNTE und nicht MUSSTE.
Ich sehe das als zahlender Kunde von Blizz ganz einfach so: Dieser Event behindert mich beim spielen. Er behindert mich in gleichem Maße wie Lags, Bugs usw. Und ICH KANN MICH VERDAMMT NOCH MAL NICHT DAGEGEN WEHREN!!!!

Bevor mich jetzt ganze Heerscharen Kleinkinder flamen : Dann zock doch Conan... Ich hab Wotlk vorbestellt und werds auch spielen. Ich will mir auch mit Lv80 den Spass machen Gold/Ruf/Epic zu farmen. Aber diese Scheisse muss nicht sein. 

So. Ich mach ein paar dailies.... Irgendwas muss meine Aggro abbekommen.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Events gut sie erinnern nochmal daran, wer die Oberhand im Spiel hat ich habe eben im Allgemein Chat gelesen:,, WAS WILL EIJENDLISCH ARTTAS DER HATT GG ILLI VELOREN!" (Rechtschreibfehler wurden auch zitiert) Ich musste allen nochmal erklären, dass Illidan am Frozen Throne gegen Arthas verloren hat...
> Deshalb bin ich so fasziniert von Höhlen der Zeit, da diese die Geschichte von Warcraft nacherzählen!
> Also more Event & more HDZ



Der/Die Mann/Frau hat den durchblick!


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Events gut sie erinnern nochmal daran, wer die Oberhand im Spiel hat ich habe eben im Allgemein Chat gelesen:,, WAS WILL EIJENDLISCH ARTTAS DER HATT GG ILLI VELOREN!" (Rechtschreibfehler wurden auch zitiert) Ich musste allen nochmal erklären, dass Illidan am Frozen Throne gegen Arthas verloren hat...
> Deshalb bin ich so fasziniert von Höhlen der Zeit, da diese die Geschichte von Warcraft nacherzählen!
> Also more Event & more HDZ


Jup solche events könnte es jedes wochende geben dan lernen einige spieler auch mal die geschichte von wow kennen.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> An diesem Event(?) sieht man mal wieder was Drogen neben Burgern, Bagles, Donuts usw. aus Gehirnen machen können. Dagegen ist BSE ja direkt harmlos....
> Es ist NICHT lustig andauernd einen verf**** Argentumheiler suchen zu müssen.
> Es ist NICHT lustig wenn man keinen findet als Ghul rumlaufen zu MÜSSEN
> Es ist NICHT lustig ein Quest nicht abgeben zu können weil der Kerl im Dreck liegt.
> ...


Es ist NICHT lustik deinen ERSTEN Post zu lesen!


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

es ist doch einfach so das damit sehr eindringlich die bedrohung durch die geißel klar gemacht wurde und das waren jetzt auch nur 4 tage mit den guhlen das auch net soooo lang...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2008)

Langsam nervt es wirklich (aber nun ist ja erstmal Putress da (naja noch...)). Zum glück endet es erstmal


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Fluti schrieb:


> So an alle die nur noch rum jammern, das Blizz nur scheiß events bringt. Morgen soll dies vorbei sein mit den ghulen....leider.....jedoch kommt was neues.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topi...2;topicseen#new


Jo wenn es morgen fertig ist hoffen wir das die geisel uns noch oft besuche wird und auch mal arthas mitbringt.


----------



## DirtyLick (27. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT lustik deinen ERSTEN Post zu lesen!


Sieh es einfach als Event. Oder Bubble/Ruhestein.... (Bubble/AbzuMama)


----------



## bloodless82 (27. Oktober 2008)

Haben's die Heulsusen also wiedermal geschafft...


----------



## malboro (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



1. das event vor bc hat genauso eingegriffen als der hochlord kazzak auf die städte losgelassen wurde da war ein lowie instant tod hier kann man sich noch schnell retten.
2 es stimmt es ist nervend wenn man ins ah will und alle sind tod oder man will sich fürs bg anmelden und das selbe bild aber es is in ein paar wochen schon wieder vorbei darum sehe ich es mal als nette abwechslung.
ps das questen wird so gut wie garnicht beeinflusst da man beim q sehr selten in ne hauptstadt muss


----------



## Sixa (27. Oktober 2008)

gestern, 23.35. Ich hab die statistik gespeichert.... und vergleicht sie mit heute


----------



## Cerom (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Event war absolute Negativwerbung für WoW. Ein sehr großer Teil der Spielerschaft war einfach extrem verärgert über die, die völlig egoistisch nur das machen wollten, was ihnen Spaß macht. Ich denke schon das es diesmal nicht nur einige Ankündigungen gab WOW zu kündigen. 

Neueinsteigern, und bei einer derartigen Zahl an Spieler dürften es in normalen Zeiten einige Hundert bis Tausend an einem Tag sein, wurden völlig abgeschreckt. WoW neu anzufangen war mit dem Event völlig aussichtslos. 

Wirklichen Spaß daran hatten nur die absoluten Egoisten. Wer ihre Meinung nicht teilt, die übrigens ist „Spiel gefälligst so wie es mir gefällt oder such dir was anderes“ der wurde mit Pseudoargumenten zugeschüttet warum das Event so toll sei und er keine Ahnung von einem Rollenspiel hat.

Ich denke das Ende des Events ist nur eine Logische Folge auf den Riesenprotest den es auslöste. Und völlig berechtigt. Da hat Blizzard wohl verstanden das man mit so was nur alte Kunden verliert und neue Kunden abschreckt. Das ein Ende der Untotenplage so schnell kommt war geplant soll glauben wer will.


----------



## JosAngel (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Also MICH nervt dieses event nur. Da ich immoment nichts anderes machen kann als Questen, und dies NICHT möglich ist. Weiss ich nicht was ich in WoW noch tun soll.



Leg deinen Acc auf Eis oder mach was im RL aber flenn nich rum!
Blizzard gibt sich Mühe und bringt ma was Abwechslung - aber nööö - lieber flennen, weil man kann ja nich in Ruhe seinen "gewohnten" Gang gehen.
Junge, was biste unflexibel und engstirnig!!!


----------



## Thornbearer (27. Oktober 2008)

Bin zigmal krepiert, in Shatt Richtung Flugmeiser zu laufen ist glatter Selbstmord. Genau wie das nutzen des AH oder der Bank in IF und SW....

Wayne? Nutzen wir das Event solange es uns noch offen steht, lvln können wir den Rest des Jahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirtyLick (27. Oktober 2008)

JosAngel schrieb:


> L
> Blizzard gibt sich Mühe und bringt ma was Abwechslung - aber nööö - lieber flennen,
> Junge, was biste unflexibel und engstirnig!!!


Sackratten sind auch ne Art Abwechslung


----------



## Fluti (27. Oktober 2008)

Und noch was. Diese art das jeder Infiziert wird und man schwierigkeiten bei spielen hat ist von Blizz so geplant.

Schreibt doch ein ticket vlt. ändert sich ja dann was. Oder macht es einfacher gammelt einfach nicht in den Städten rum wo viel los ist, geht doch einfach in die Städte wo nichts los ist, dann habt ihr auch keine probleme.


----------



## Sharymir (27. Oktober 2008)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Sackratten sind auch ne Art Abwechslung




Rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab jetzt mein ganz eigenes Event entwickelt.Ich dacht mir Blizz macht doch was für all' die leutz die Spass daran haben andere zu stören und zu nerven...und da das hier son riesenanklang findet hab ich mir auch etwas ausgedacht wobei ich richtig spass entwickeln kann.

Stundenlangens Lowieganken zB.....ich mach Random ein paar Stunden am Tag lowlvlgebiete unspielbar.Tische für Randoms?Ports oder Heals?So what?


Never!Und ich bin sicher das mir noch ne ganze Menge spassfördende Methoden einfallen meinen Sadismus mal so richtig auszuleben.Wenn ich hier nichts kapiert habe...aber das mein EGO über alles steht das hab ich von der WoW Com abgeschaut.Grats jungs!


----------



## Fonsy (27. Oktober 2008)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Bin zigmal krepiert, in Shatt Richtung Flugmeiser zu laufen ist glatter Selbstmord. Genau wie das nutzen des AH oder der Bank in IF und SW....
> Wayne? Nutzen wir das Event solange es uns noch offen steht, lvln können wir den Rest des Jahres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/ sign

Und davon mal abgesehn: Ich (lv. 43 heal dudu) hab nicht die geringsten probs mit dem levelen oder questen also entweder stellt ihr euch alle (bis auf lowies  <20/30 ) nur blöde an oder ich weiss es doch auch nicht.

Ach übrigens Ihr solltet es vllt. mal so versuchen:

1. Bei jedem Besuch in der Haupstadt/beim Questgeber soviel q´s wie möglich annehmen (habe *immer* 25 im log
2. alle q´s /soviele wie möglich machen und dann nur 1mal aller 10 q´s in ne HS rennen und nich aller 5 min. ihr *hgw§%@* 

P.S Es sind vllt. 2 % aller q´s  direkt in den HS zu lösen also hört auf zu jammern levelt hoch und macht verdammt nochmal mobil gegen die Geißel bevor wir überannt werden Ihr MÄDCHEN!!!

P.S.: Sry an alle weiblichen gamer is nich bös gemeint!


----------



## sucki89 (27. Oktober 2008)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> An diesem Event(?) sieht man mal wieder was Drogen neben Burgern, Bagles, Donuts usw. aus Gehirnen machen können. Dagegen ist BSE ja direkt harmlos....
> Es ist NICHT lustig andauernd einen verf**** Argentumheiler suchen zu müssen.
> Es ist NICHT lustig wenn man keinen findet als Ghul rumlaufen zu MÜSSEN
> Es ist NICHT lustig ein Quest nicht abgeben zu können weil der Kerl im Dreck liegt.
> ...



Du ärmster....

Wie schon gesagt, bin ich für das Event und Farmen kann ich auch nahher noch zu genüge. Da hab ich jetzt lieber Spaß und stelle mich der Geißel oder helfe mit, die Seuche zu verbreiten. So ist das nunmal. In WC3 haben die auch ned gefragt wer denn gern infiziert werden würde.

Sei es nun ein Questgeber, ein Flugmeister, eine Wache oder ein anderer Spieler; Futter bleibt Futter und das braucht ein Ghul nunmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

bloodless82 schrieb:


> Haben's die Heulsusen also wiedermal geschafft...



Ja, alles Egoisten.. ich glaube die haben einfach nen Minderwertigkeitskomplex.. -.- und gönnen niemandem ein wenig Spass.. Ihr trägt Eure Nasen so hoch, das ist schon schwindelerregend.

Aber naja.. man kann sich trozdem noch auf die weiteren Tage freuen und abwarten was geschieht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte einfach nie wieder von einem der hier rumheult hören, Blizzard würde sich nicht bemühen das Spiel spannend zu kreieren!
Und dann sind die meisten auch noch Gelegenheitszocker... wie haben wir das nur verdient..

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

wow 5 % findes mehr finden es jetzt nervig...
wie man sich über nen event der grad ma 4 tage läuft so aufregen kann kapier ich net


----------



## Dexter2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

so jetzt könnt ihr wieder glücklich werden ihr rumheuler event ist morgen wieder fastzuende die ghuls sind weg morgen, SCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rhinitas (27. Oktober 2008)

redfox3d schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass Blizzard hier mal mitließt ! *Träum*
> 
> SO kann man seine Kundschaft auch vergrätzen !
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Zitat mal ein bisschen gekürzt.. Aber was ich eigentlich dazu sagen wollte..

/jubeln

Ich find die argumentation sehr gut !


----------



## Dérack (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde leute die gerade mal 1 post haben interessant... fast jeder 3te hier ist so, und hat nichts besseres zu tun als zu schreiben wie scheiße das event doch ist... Das event war das beste was blizzard je gemacht hat! Es war auch gewollt das man sozusagen "gezwungen" wurde teilzunehemen... den es war ja ein angriff der geißel! wäre sicher lustig geworden wenn blizzard du lv 20 untote geschickt hätte nur weil diese @%"!§$ Kinder alle rumheulen weil sie mal 10min nicht ins AH können... soetwas armes habe ich schon lange nichtmehr gesehen gehabt...


----------



## Treos (27. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich ich war heute nochmal eingeloggt sda ich ja bald nach warhammer wechsle und mien acount noch bis in november läuft!

ich konnte nur in den abgelkegenen gegeneden hitnerland etc. questen sw schon garnet shatrat auch net überlal diese guhle bei den ersten bis 3. mal hat man noch mitgemacht aber dnach hats gereicht alle 2 sekuinden biste weg flugmeister tot odeer auch ghul......

an sich ok baer die sollten die gule nur auf pvp leute machen oder so!

Also hälfte ganz gut andere hälfte totel nervig!


----------



## Dérack (27. Oktober 2008)

Treos schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich war heute nochmal eingeloggt sda ich ja bald nach warhammer wechsle und mien acount noch bis in november läuft!
> 
> ich konnte nur in den abgelkegenen gegeneden hitnerland etc. questen sw schon garnet shatrat auch net überlal diese guhle bei den ersten bis 3. mal hat man noch mitgemacht aber dnach hats gereicht alle 2 sekuinden biste weg flugmeister tot odeer auch ghul......
> 
> ...




jaja die guten alten 3 posts leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als rumzuheulen... dir wird sicher keiner nachtrauern wenn du zu WAR gehst


----------



## Freelancer (27. Oktober 2008)

die mimimi Leute haben es geschafft die guhle werden heute nacht um 0.00 entfernt dann mal viel spaß beim langweilen in den Haupstädten den die trash mobs in den Instanzen hauen  macht auch keine laune 


http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich finde leute die gerade mal 1 post haben interessant... fast jeder 3te hier ist so, und hat nichts besseres zu tun als zu schreiben wie scheiße das event doch ist... Das event war das beste was blizzard je gemacht hat! Es war auch gewollt das man sozusagen "gezwungen" wurde teilzunehemen... den es war ja ein angriff der geißel! wäre sicher lustig geworden wenn blizzard du lv 20 untote geschickt hätte nur weil diese @%"!§$ Kinder alle rumheulen weil sie mal 10min nicht ins AH können... soetwas armes habe ich schon lange nichtmehr gesehen gehabt...


/sign

Das is immer so! Und wird auch immer so bleiben die heulsusen gewinnen dauernd.
Und wenn dan alles fertig ist sich noch als king fühlen das war mit den palas genauso.

Ich wünsche mir das blizz nach dem add on solche events öfter macht das aber auch mal z.b. eine risige armee von 70-80er eliten die hauptstädte angreifen. Und die huptstädte die nicht verteidigt werden konnten dan erst wider von gruppen wider erobert werden können. Vielleicht sollte man das mal 1-2 mal im Jahr machen.


----------



## Dérack (27. Oktober 2008)

Freelancer schrieb:


> die mimimi Leute haben es geschafft die guhle werden heute nacht um 0.00 entfernt dann mal viel spaß beim langweilen in den Haupstädten den die trash mobs in den Instanzen hauen  macht auch keine laune
> 
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...28491&sid=1




es lag nicht an den ganzen heulenden kindern, sondern das das event planmäßig zuende ging.


----------



## Su-Si (27. Oktober 2008)

Also mich stört dieses Event mittlerweile auch und ich frage mich ebenfalls manchmal, ob das nicht 1x am Tag für 1-2 Stunden gereicht hätte, um auf die drohende Gefahr aufmerksam zu machen^^

Aber!

DIe ablehnenden Reaktionen wirken auf mich doch leicht zwanghaft.
Zum einen kann ich nicht glauben, dass man das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr spielen kann. Unter erschwerten Bedingungen, ok. Aber das war ja auch so gedacht.
Zum zweiten ist es doch allen bekannt, das es sich um ein befristetes Ereignis handelt. Kann man so etwas nciht irgendwie hinter sich bringen, ohne das Spiel oder Blizz in Frage zu stellen?
Warum nicht einfach mit den Wölfen heulen, kann doch für eine gewisse Zeit mal ganz lustig sein.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein fan der Aktion, weil ich sie zu ausufernd finde, zu dominierend auf das Spielgeschehen.
Aber da es nun mal so ist, verusche ich halt, das Beste draus zu machen und lasse mich durchaus auch anstecken. Bin dennoch kein kiddie^^

Ein Spiel, eine befristete zusätzliche Spielvariante, die wahrgenommen wird. Das Ausmaß der Aufregung darum finde ich befremdlich...


LG,
Su-Si


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Und die huptstädte die nicht verteidigt werden konnten dan erst wider von gruppen wider erobert werden können. Vielleicht sollte man das mal 1-2 mal im Jahr machen.


Dann empfehle ich Dir War zu spielen, da ist das bereits Bestandteil des Games.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich Dir War zu spielen, da ist das bereits Bestandteil des Games.


Ja ich weiß. Daran hab ich dabei auch gedacht.

Aber wow heißt die welt der kriegskunst und wo herst in wow gescheiter krieg?


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß. Daran hab ich dabei auch gedacht.
> 
> Aber wow heißt die welt der kriegskunst und wo herst in wow gescheiter krieg?


Wenn Du Dir einen ordentlichen Server aussuchst, wirst Du diesen Schritt auch nicht bereuen, glaub mir. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir einen ordentlichen Server aussuchst, wirst Du diesen Schritt auch nicht bereuen, glaub mir. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blablubb, und wenn er den falschen Server erwischt, muss er in nem PvP-Game per PvE leveln, was wohl strunzöde sein soll..

Zum Thema: Hab eben nochmal mein privates Abschiedsevent vom Event gemacht - in IF infiziert, schön randaliert, u.a. die BG/Arena-Anmelder verseucht, ich böser Bub ich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann als Zombie per Tiefenbahn nach SW, dort weiter gemacht, auf Gleichgesinnte getroffen, AH, Greifenmeister, ja selbst dieser Offizier Baxton - alles Zombies! War geil. Hoffe, Blizzard lässt sich öfter solch feine Sachen einfallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danro (27. Oktober 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bis jetzt viele Events von Blizzard mitgemacht oder zugeschaut. Nun frage ich mich aber, was Blizzard sich bei dem WOTLK Event denkt.
> Man wird gezwungen bei diesem Event mitzumachen, egal ob man will oder ob man nicht will. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das jemals ein Event so sehr ins Spiel eingegriffen hat wie dieses. Ich habe ca 6 Monate WoW Pause hinter mir und habe mit einem Kumpel ausgemacht das wir nun vor WOTLK auf einem neuen Server anfangen und neue Chars hochleven.
> ...



Du beschwerst dich darüber das Blizz in deinen Spielalltag eingreift ??? rofl Na dann warte mal das addon ab weil wie man so mit bekommen hat und mit bekommt wird auch sehr in die storyline eingegriffen wenn z.B. Thrall und co in der schlacht fallen usw. ich finde es toll das blizz das event macht und freu mich schon darauf mit meinem Paladin ende der woche selbst ein paar Zombieköpfe einzuschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Blablubb, und wenn er den falschen Server erwischt, muss er in nem PvP-Game per PvE leveln, was wohl strunzöde sein soll..
> 
> Zum Thema: Hab eben nochmal mein privates Abschiedsevent vom Event gemacht - in IF infiziert, schön randaliert, u.a. die BG/Arena-Anmelder verseucht, ich böser Bub ich..
> 
> ...


GZ hätte ich auch gemacht am mittwoch da hab ich frei schade das es jetzt vorbei ist. Sonst wäre ganz sw für mehrere tage inviziert gewesen.


----------



## hufranz2007 (27. Oktober 2008)

event is ok, nur 


sollte das maximal ne woche vor wotlk beginnen nicht schon jetzt, das nervt


----------



## Anowo (27. Oktober 2008)

Soderle nu auch mal meine Meinung alle reden hier von einen Event, scheint so das es eins sein sollte aber wenn es den Namen Event verdienen will muss es die freiwilligkeit beherzigen. An einen Event kann ich teilnehmen muss es aber nicht, hier bei der Geißel Event muss ich teilnehmen ergo kein Event.
und Blizz tut gut daran dieses Event schnell anzupassen.
Mag ja sein das es manche am Anfang echt lustig fanden aber seitdem die User das so verstehen: ich metzel mal lowlevl, ist der spaß vorbei und so manche überlegen doch zu wechseln oder aufzuhören.
Auch ich fands am Anfang echt Lustig habe aber nie gedacht das es solche Ausmaße annimmt.
Gut ich gebe zu seit der sache benutze ich mehr mein Flugmount aber das war ja irgenwie nicht das Ziel von Blizz oder?
Wenn ein Event dann bitte nicht nur für die gelangweilten 70iger sondern auch Augenmerk auf die Lowlvls das sind auch Kunden Blizz!


----------



## Fonsy (27. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> GZ hätte ich auch gemacht am mittwoch da hab ich frei schade das es jetzt vorbei ist. Sonst wäre ganz sw für mehrere tage inviziert gewesen.



/sign 
hab auch erst am Mittwoch wieder frei  und wollte da mal eindlich ein bisl auf ghuul machen da ich bis jetzt beim questen erst einmal infiziert worden bin.
Naja dann muss heut halt nochmal ne nachtschicht ran...Schlaf wir völlig überbewertet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Fluti schrieb:


> Und noch was. Diese art das jeder Infiziert wird und man schwierigkeiten bei spielen hat ist von Blizz so geplant.
> 
> Schreibt doch ein ticket vlt. ändert sich ja dann was. Oder macht es einfacher gammelt einfach nicht in den Städten rum wo viel los ist, geht doch einfach in die Städte wo nichts los ist, dann habt ihr auch keine probleme.



Ich hab auch nen Low-LvL freund und den stressts auch ein bisschen. Aber er schafft es das zu umgehen. Du hast absolut recht!


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Also mich stört dieses Event mittlerweile auch und ich frage mich ebenfalls manchmal, ob das nicht 1x am Tag für 1-2 Stunden gereicht hätte, um auf die drohende Gefahr aufmerksam zu machen^^
> 
> Aber!
> 
> ...



Wie kann ich dir danken? Ein *vernünftiger* Post! (Ich bin aber Fan der Aktion)


----------



## Parsucul (27. Oktober 2008)

Danro schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich darüber das Blizz in deinen Spielalltag eingreift ??? rofl Na dann warte mal das addon ab weil wie man so mit bekommen hat und mit bekommt wird auch sehr in die storyline eingegriffen wenn z.B. Thrall und co in der schlacht fallen usw. ich finde es toll das blizz das event macht und freu mich schon darauf mit meinem Paladin ende der woche selbst ein paar Zombieköpfe einzuschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Thrall stirbt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (27. Oktober 2008)

> Zitat von irgendwem:
> 
> Ein EVENT beruht nämlich im realen Leben auf der FREIWILLIGKEIT des Mitmachens !
> Das war bei allen anderen Events in WoW ja schließlich auch so !
> ...




Das ist einfach Quark. Das"Event" ist WOW und niemand zwingt dich WOW zu starten. Mit deinen 13&#8364; hast du dir das Recht erkauft, an der Welt teilzunehmen wi sie Blizzard anbietet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenns dir gefällt bleib drin, wenns dir nicht gefällt bleib draussen. Soweit die Freiwilligkeit. Du hast kein Recht auf leichte Quests, vernünftige Community, freie Beute und Entspannung. Das besorgst du dir selber oder nicht.
Zahl Mitgliedsbeitrag in egal welchem Verein, du hast kein Recht auf Mitsprache bei den Angeboten, du kannst nur teilnehmen oder nicht.
Ich hab schonmal gesagt, das Event mit den Guhlen war nie gedacht es bis zum 13.11. laufen zu lassen. Wars noch nie. Wer die Beta gespielt hat weiss wieso. Insofern waren alle die sinnlosen Kommentare wochenlang wird man gezwungen etc. völlig unnötig.
Eins hab ich jedoch gelernt. Das Problem der Community ist nicht, das zu viele Kiddys mitspielen sondern das ne ganze Menge Berufstätiger hier "zu alt für diese Scheisse" sind...ums mit Bruce Willis zu sagen.

Edit. Wieso kommen die Leute auf die Idee ein Event sei freiwillig? Event ist nur ein anderer Ausdruck für Ereignis, das impliziert keine Freiwilligkeit.


----------



## Stryke99 (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist mal der Hammer ich finds nur geil.Ich meine das ist doch mal ein Event das wirklich die Story mit einbezieht wie sies im kommenden Addon doch eben verstärkt tun wollen.Wir gehen ja schließlich nicht einfach mal so nach Nordend um da Epics zu farmen oder Dailys zu machen sonder um die Geißel zurückzuschlagen und den Lichking zu vernichten,denn das hier ist ein Rollenspiel.Wens stört dem kann auch ich nur empfehlen macht euch mal Gedanken was ihr da eigentlich spielt und was den Begriff Rollenspiel eigentlich ausmacht und wenn ihr dann noch immer denkt das Event ist ja so störend geht Offline-Games zocken.

Ach ja zu den Kritiken man könnte ja überhaupt nicht mehr Questen und lvln mit den Twinks.Dazu muss ich sagen,dass ihr vielleicht einfach nur zu doof seid,denn ich kann wunderbar mit meinem Jägertwink lvln und Questen.Grad in ca 3 Stunden von 30 auf 38 gelvlt also stellt euch nicht so an denn schwierig ist es wirklich nicht und bei uns sind bereits alle Hauptstädte und einige kleinere Dörfer in deren nähe nicht mehr zugänglich weil da nur noch Zombies rumlaufen.

Diese Event lässt alle die sehnlich auf mehr Story hoffen und warten aufatmen,denn es ist die beste Idee die Blizzard seit langem hatte.

mfg Stryke


----------



## Thevike (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja ok der Thread ist wohl ziemlich ausgelaugt... Die ganze Zeit den anderen widersprechen weil man anderer Meinung ist, ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck einer Diskussion. Festzuhalten bleibt dass Events wohl für einige schön und toll sind solange es ihnen etwas bringt wie z.B. einen Kürbis auf dem Kopf. Wenn dann mal etwas kommt das hingegen sogar Geld kostet ist das Event dooooof. Den erweiterten Spaß durch den wechsel zum Zombie hin und wieder oder einfach mal der Nervenkitzel dass es in einem Spiel, in dem alle mega-imba-equippt sind und es mit 30 gleichlvligen Mobs aufnehmen können ohne oom zu gehen (Achtung! Übertreibung als rhetorisches Mittel verwendet! Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die tollen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), doch mal wieder etwas gibt vor dem man sich fürchten müsste, kann man dabei getrost Übersehen. Wer will schon Spaß wenn er dafür Geld zahlen muss? Hmmm.... WoW-Spieler? (noch mehr rhetorische Mittel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ein paar treibens mit der "Ich will aber nicht" Masche ganz schön auf die Spitze anstatt einfach mal die Vorteile zu genießen.
vote4close (obwohl ich schon gern die Antworten lesen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## caschd (27. Oktober 2008)

loool,

nachdem ich jetzt einige tage die streitereien hier verfolgt habe, (von disskusion kann keine rede sein bei einigen leuten, welche hier echt einfach nur ausfällig werden und ein 

"mimimi, der mag mein event nicht also ist der sch..... und hat wow nicht zu spielen"

 nach dem anderen ins feld schmeissen, wurdert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, warum deutschland das land mit den meisten nachbarschaftsstreitereien ist.

es ist zu viel geworden mit dem event, ob man will oder nicht man wird hineingezogen insbesondere bei 30 sec bis zur verwandlung. des weiteren ist es egal wo du hingest mittlerweilen, auf einigen servern ist es mittlerweilen fast über all.

toleranz ist jedem das seine zu zugestehen und ihn frei zu entscheiden lassen und ihm nicht das spiel der anderen aufzuzwingen


----------



## Nekses (27. Oktober 2008)

Also Blizz will ja das man merkt das die Geisel DA ist...Und ich finde das merkt man extrem...und es macht Spaß.
Wir haben schon eine gilde aufgemacht, welche sich nur um die Zombies in SW kümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde das event toll bisher...
(Naja die Zeit bis man zum Zombie wird ist ein bisschen kurz)


----------



## Arlox93 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds richtig Nervend -.-
Hab gestern wieder mit wow angefangen mit freunde werben.
Denkt ihr wirklich man kann da als hordler im brachland questn? Die SpielerZombies lassen einen ja in ruhe wenn man nix macht aber diese NPC  Zombies greiffen alles an das kotz wirklich jeden lowie aufm server an ...


----------



## Sixa (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ging heute zu Ende :>


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Sixa schrieb:


> Das Event ging heute zu Ende :>



Japp. Also:
/close bitte.^^


----------



## Mathias Anarchie (28. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es gut das das event endlich ein ende hat und jeder der beschimpft hat das ich ein kind bin der sollte zuerst mal auf seinem alter schaun,

ich hatte geschrieben das ich auf einem normalen relam spiel. und genervt bin das ich verseucht werden konnte, das beinhaltet aber nicht den PVP modus. oder PVP server.

naja wie dem auch sei. ich bin froh das es vorbei ist, und man endlich wieder vernümpftig questen kann, ein hoch auf die hinrichtung aller gule auf non pvp servern!

und an alle die auch so genervt waren wie ich, viel spass, an alle anderen, findet euch einfach damit ab das sich die mehrheit beschwert hat, und das heisst doch was oder?


----------



## Thevike (28. Oktober 2008)

fein, event zu ende, einige hatten spaß dran, die andern jetzt auch wieder.

aber darauf muss ich nochmal zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


Mathias schrieb:


> ich finde es gut das das event endlich ein ende hat und jeder der beschimpft hat das ich ein kind bin der sollte zuerst mal auf seinem alter schaun,
> 
> ich hatte geschrieben das ich auf einem normalen relam spiel. und genervt bin das ich verseucht werden konnte, das beinhaltet aber nicht den PVP modus. oder PVP server.
> 
> ...


Ok Herr Anarchie ich hab mich mal meiner Alter angesehen und bin zu der Ergebnis gekommen dass jung Sein und kindisch Denken tun mehr als ein Sachen ist,
Du solltest dir vielleicht das nächste mal nicht selbst dermaßen auf die Füße treten.
Und nein, es hat sich nicht die Mehrheit beschwert, lediglich 38% ungefähr. Aber viel Spaß noch beim vernümpftigen Spielen (geht ja jetzt wieder).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Sollte man den Leuten die meinen mit ihrem ewigen sinnfreien und völlig belanglosen geweine etwas bewegt zu haben verraten, dass das event von vorne herein nur bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt geplant war....


hmm.....ach nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst würde man sich ja wieda net ernst genommen fühlen...


----------



## Sayonara Simon (28. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich verachte ich diese Kommentare immer, aber:
> 
> Man zahlt monatlich Geld für das Spiel und dafür will man seinen Spass haben.
> Ich persönlich weiß nicht wem es Spass macht dauerhaft am Spielen gehindert zu sein, mich jedenfalls nervt es einfach nur ab.
> Mag ja sein, dass es storytechnisch ganz gut passt, aber man müsste schon eine Möglichkeit haben sich dem zu entziehen. (zB Ghul nur wen PVP geflaggt oder so)



ich glaube manche verwechseln hier was. du wirst nicht gezwungen geld zu bezahlen! du hast dich FREIWILLIG entschieden das spiel zu spielen (oder bist du so süchtig das du unter zwang stehst? O.o) und somit hast du dich FREIWILLIG dazu entschieden geld dafür zu bezahlen. wenns dir nich passt dann kündige doch einfach deinen account oder finde dich halt damit ab. in gut 3 wochen is spätestens eh vorbei. die ständige rumheulerei nevt so übelst das mich das event auch nervt....aber nich wegen der spielmechanik sondern wegen den ganzen suchtis die am flennen sind weil sie nich mehr afk in den hauptstädten abgammeln können. so far

MFG


----------



## disco_0711 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mathias schrieb:


> ich finde es gut das das event endlich ein ende hat und jeder der beschimpft hat das ich ein kind bin der sollte zuerst mal auf seinem alter schaun,
> 
> ich hatte geschrieben das ich auf einem normalen relam spiel. und genervt bin das ich verseucht werden konnte, das beinhaltet aber nicht den PVP modus. oder PVP server.
> 
> ...




mit Sicherheit hat sich nicht die Mehrheit beschwert, sondern ein kleiner Teil, und die sollen doch lieber "Hello Kitty" spielen gehen. Weicheier, spielt doch auf einem privaten Server bis an Euer Lebensende. Sowas macht mich echt sauer, sry.


----------



## patrick02 (28. Oktober 2008)

mich stören die Lowis(ich weiß ich war selber mal einer und kannes verstehen das sie nicht gerne von guhlen gekilt werden) aber es nevt schon ziemlich wenn mal 1 Woche abwechslung von dem WOW-Altga ahben möchte und die dann ,,rumheulen,, und Blizzard das Event verändert!


----------



## Trakodana (28. Oktober 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> mit Sicherheit hat sich nicht die Mehrheit beschwert, sondern ein kleiner Teil, und die sollen doch lieber "Hello Kitty" spielen gehen. Weicheier, spielt doch auf einem privaten Server bis an Euer Lebensende. Sowas macht mich echt sauer, sry.



Starke Worte disco_0711...../reported....Beleidigungen gehören nicht in ein öffendliches Forum.

Gruß Trakodana


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Oktober 2008)

Wird hier noch sachlich über das abgeschlossene Event diskutiert oder soll ich dicht machen?
Und ja, ich erwarte keine Antwort auf diese Frage... bitte, bleibt beim Thema und behaltet einen angemessenen Umgangston bei.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Oktober 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> mich stören die Lowis(ich weiß ich war selber mal einer und kannes verstehen das sie nicht gerne von guhlen gekilt werden) aber es nevt schon ziemlich wenn mal 1 Woche abwechslung von dem WOW-Altga ahben möchte und die dann ,,rumheulen,, und Blizzard das Event verändert!



*lol*?

Ich fand das Event ja auch super! Aber es würde mich nicht stören wenn es überwiegend in denen Gebieten stattfindet, wo sich die Leute auch wehren können! Sonst könnte man ja behaupten das Verhalten wäre anderen gegenüber egoistisch! Oder wie war da nochmal der Begriff für "Gemeinschaftsfremd, Gemeinschaftsunfähig"?


----------



## Hexenkind (28. Oktober 2008)

An alle die glauben das Event wurde vorzeitig abgebrochen:

http://blizzplanet.com/news/2863/



> This has nothing to do with anyone whining. The event played out on it's scheduled course =)



Heißt soviel wie: Das Event ist genau so lange geplant gewesen wie es nun abgelaufen ist und das Ende hatte nichts damit zutun das irgendjemand "gewhint" hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nun hört auf zu weinen, freut euch lieber auf die Dinge die noch passieren werden und auf die Erweiterung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Oktober 2008)

Mathias schrieb:


> ich finde es gut das das event endlich ein ende hat und jeder der beschimpft hat das ich ein kind bin der sollte zuerst mal auf seinem alter schaun,
> 
> ich hatte geschrieben das ich auf einem normalen relam spiel. und genervt bin das ich verseucht werden konnte, das beinhaltet aber nicht den PVP modus. oder PVP server.
> 
> ...



Wenn du spielst wie du schreibst, verstehe ich sehr gut warum du wegens des Events gejammert hast.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich bin jetzt dank dem event bei jemandem auf ignor...

der typ wurde wohl von nem zombie zweimal gekillt und hat sich im /1 massiv aufgeregt und denjenigen beleidigt. natürlich hat der zombietyp dann erst recht weitergemacht. der sagte übrigens, dass er ihn eigentlich in ruhe lassen wollte.
schlussendlich ham den dann mehrere im chat ausgelacht (ich auch) und wohl auch mehrere zombies gingen dann gegen den los.
er hat dann jeden der was im chat sagte auf die ignor gepackt :-D

aber sehe darin nur vorteile. so sieht der wenigstens nicht, wenn ich leute für ne gruppe suche und es besteht keine gefahr, das ich jemals mit dem helden in einer gruppe bin :-D


also ich fand das event lustig und ab und an auch nervend. wollte auch in beutebucht quests abgeben und wurd paarmal zum zombie. naja shit happens. hab auch selbst nen teil donnerfels infiziert.

aber die ganzen whiner im chat, göttlich.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

naja die whiner nerven mich nicht,ich amuesiere mich ueber ihr geheule


----------



## Girfried (28. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja die whiner nerven mich nicht,ich amuesiere mich ueber ihr geheule



das is die richtige einstellung.wenn man ma im chat gelesen hat wenn jemand einmal von nem Zombie getötet wird was dann los war... .aber nervender als die zombies waren die leute,die die zombie spieler ohne grund getötet haben.bin zum beispiel einmal einfach als zombie durch if gegangen ohne irgentwen zu verseuchen kommen erst ma 3 leute die mich getötet haben das is nervend.


----------



## Camô (28. Oktober 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> ich glaube manche verwechseln hier was. du wirst nicht gezwungen geld zu bezahlen! du hast dich FREIWILLIG entschieden das spiel zu spielen (oder bist du so süchtig das du unter zwang stehst? O.o) und somit hast du dich FREIWILLIG dazu entschieden geld dafür zu bezahlen. wenns dir nich passt dann kündige doch einfach deinen account oder finde dich halt damit ab. in gut 3 wochen is spätestens eh vorbei. die ständige rumheulerei nevt so übelst das mich das event auch nervt....aber nich wegen der spielmechanik sondern wegen den ganzen suchtis die am flennen sind weil sie nich mehr afk in den hauptstädten abgammeln können. so far
> 
> MFG


Er hat auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt geschrieben, dass er für WoW zahlen MUSS, korrekterweise schrieb er, MAN zahlt dafür, dass man es SPIELEN kann. Doch das war durch die ständigen Zombieangriffe der NPC's sowie Spieler für Lowies in Gebieten wie dem Brachland nur bedingt, zum Teil sogar gar nicht möglich. Von daher war man in seiner regulären Spielweise arg eingeschränkt und wenn man es etwas zugespitzter formulieren will, dazu verdammt einige Zeit für ein unspielbares Spiel zu bezahlen (dramatisierte Formulierung). Der Dienstleister (Blizzard) hat den Kunden in diesem Moment vor den Kopf gestoßen. 

Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Event, aber mit Leuten, die Andere nicht verstehen, wenn sie sich in zivilisierter Form über das Ereignis äußern, egal ob positiv oder negativ. Das heisst über die Rumheulerei über eine Meinung, die man nicht teilt. Dann auch noch alles und jeden als Suchtis und vom Zwang besessene Nerds zu bezeichnen macht dich in meinen Augen zu einem strunzdummen Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

